# Quicksilver Audio Headphone Amplifier any opinions?



## newtophones07

I was checking out new amps, made in the USA, for ease of shipping.  I came across this amp and was curious if anyone had opinions, praise, negatives etc.  Thanks

http://quicksilveraudio.com/products/headphone-amplifier/











Specifications



Output typetransformer coupled single ended class A triodeInput impedance100 kohmsOutput impedance2.2 ohmsGain24 dbPower Consumption38 wattsTube Complement2-12AX7 input
2-6BQ5 outputMaximum output7 volts rms into 30 ohms or higher loadPolarityNon invertingDistortionless than .01% at 1khz into 30 ohms or higher loadRecommended headphone impedanceWill drive any headphone from 20 to 600 ohms impedance


The new Quicksilver Headphone Amp will drive any headphone to very loud levels and uses no circuit boards or transistors. It is completely point to point handwired and the only components in each channel signal path are 2 tubes, an Alps volume control, 1 capacitor and 1 output transformer. 

*WARRANTY*
Quicksilver Audio warranties *new* products to the original purchaser, when purchased from an authorized Quicksilver Audio dealer, against defects in manufacturing material and workmanship for a period of 3 years from the date of purchase.


----------



## XERO1 (Mar 24, 2020)

newtophones07 said:


> I was checking out new amps, made in the USA, for ease of shipping.  I came across this amp and was curious if anyone had opinions, praise, negatives etc.  Thanks
> 
> http://quicksilveraudio.com/products/headphone-amplifier/
> 
> ...




Nice find!

Quicksilver Audio has been around since the 80's and have always made simple, high quality tube amps and preamps.

I'm *really* curious to hear their take on a single-ended triode tube headphone amp.

And the price isn't too crazy at $998.


----------



## Jodet

I wish more people would put two inputs on their headphone amps.


----------



## KC2020

Jodet said:


> I wish more people would put two inputs on their headphone amps.


----------



## KC2020 (Mar 25, 2020)

I've owned one for about 6 weeks and absolutely love it. I've been an audiophile for 40 years and an audio engineer for 30+ years. I've owned many amps and this Quicksilver is the best sounding amp I've ever heard, musical, powerful, silent noise floor, all the virtues of tubes without a tube sound.

I use this one at home with a Crane Song Solaris and Sennheiser HD800S. They are the perfect combination.

While tracking in the studio I use the Little Labs Monotor and the Benchmark HP amps but I'll be buying another Quicksilver for studio too.

There's a Pathos sitting on the shelf in the other room, great amp, but his is much better for less money so it'll be going soon.


----------



## Oddiofyl

I have had the Quicksilver for about three weeks... KC is not kidding , the QS is worth every penny.  It's built exactly like my Mid Mono amps, like a tank !!!     I have been up many late nights listening to it.


----------



## newtophones07

Cool thanks for the feedback.  I will contact the site owner, about purchasing one.


----------



## bizkid

I'm currently saving up for a tube amp in the 1000$ range and this is very interesting. So from the description it seems to drive low impedance headphones as well? All my headphones are 20-60 Ohms.


----------



## KC2020

bizkid said:


> I'm currently saving up for a tube amp in the 1000$ range and this is very interesting. So from the description it seems to drive low impedance headphones as well? All my headphones are 20-60 Ohms.



Yes it will drive any impedance headphone. I've used everything from the Beyer DT-770 Pro 32 ohm to Sennheiser HD-650 and HD-800s and all sound great.


----------



## Oddiofyl (Mar 27, 2020)

I have used Beyer 600 Ohm ,  Grado RS2e , Klipsch HP 3  , drives any headphone.  The Klipsch are 25 Ohm and it drives them with authority , clearly.   It is an awesome amp.   Just got laid off so will have plenty of time to listen to it....


----------



## Relaxasaurus (Mar 27, 2020)

Oddiofyl said:


> I have used Beyer 600 Ohm ,  Grado RS2e , Klipsch HP 3  , drives any headphone.  The Klipsch are 25 Ohm and it drives them with authority , clearly.   It is an awesome amp.   Just got laid off so will have plenty of time to listen to it....


Sorry to hear about the layoff. I'm hearing bad news everywhere I turn and feel we're all waiting for the silver lining to come soon. Hoping you end up finding a gig better than the last.

Home with the Quicksilver is def not the worst place to be. Do you get any hiss with your high impedance cans?


----------



## Oddiofyl

Thanks...it's more like a furlough I guess...I'm sure they will call me back in a few weeks ...we are usually booked three weeks out.  We sell and install medical instruments and most hospitals are not letting vendors in.  Honestly it's the last place I want to be visiting anyway.

Anyway, the Quicksilver is extremely quiet for a tube amp. When you turn it on there is a strange sound, like you are hearing the transformer hum as the tubes come up to temp....  it goes away after a minute and it's pretty quiet.  No hiss with those Beyers,  or any other phones.  It is such a great amp,  build quality is unmatched at it"s price.

   I don't know if the Klipsch HP 3 get a lot of love, but I think they sound exceptional with this amp... like they were made for each other....or maybe because my main amps are Quicksilvers and my speakers are Heresy III...


----------



## KC2020

Awesome amp, indeed !

Mine hasn't found an appropriate home yet. I was so anxious to hear it the day I received it I came home on my lunch break, parked it on top of the Threshold Stasis amp I was about to swap it out of my system for the Music Reference. I plugged it and turned it on. It's been on ever since (weeks) and hasn't moved. It is just such a joy to listen to !

For me it's dead silent with headphones of any impedance.


----------



## Oddiofyl

Like I have said before , music transports me to a place where time or all the crap that’s going on doesn’t matter ...    there’s no better escape for me.   No better way to go there than this amp and a good set of phones.


----------



## devilboy

I want one. Badly. It would drive my Arya.
I'll have to get a DAC though. I wish I held on to one of the 10 or 11 dacs I've sold. I'm currently using the DAC inside my Hegel Rost. The headphone amp inside  sounds surprisingly good, but man I want that Quicksilver.


----------



## starck86

@KC2020 and the rest of the people who have tried this amp - anyone try it with IEMs?  Thanks for your help : )


----------



## KC2020

Yes I have. The Campfire Audio Andromeda and the Audeze LCD i4 TOTL. They both sounded great but then everything I have tried does with the Quicksilver amp. 

What IEMs do you have ?


----------



## starck86

At the moment,

Dunu Luna, Dunu DK-4001, Dunu 17th Anniversary
ortofon e-q7, ortofon e-q5
Audeze iSine 10 


Need to get some cans too haha


----------



## KC2020 (Jun 23, 2020)

Well the Ortofon and the Audeze will definitely sound good with the Quicksilver. I haven't heard the Dunus but I don't think there's anything that would sound good on this amp.


----------



## starck86

Thanks. What tubes are you using?


----------



## KC2020

It came with Sovteks and the amp sounds so good I'm not going to try anything else.

I've had a pair of Quicksilver monoblocks for 15 years, running Teslas, the tubes he ships with the amps. Mike Sanders makes amps sound good with affordable and readily available tubes. That's part of his skillset !


----------



## starck86

Hey thanks for all of your advice. One other question for now - any idea how you think it might compare to something like the RNHP?


----------



## KC2020

starck86 said:


> Hey thanks for all of your advice. One other question for now - any idea how you think it might compare to something like the RNHP?



It'll blow the doors off the RNHP. The two have very different sounds. 

The Quicksilver will have a bigger soundstage, more detail and bass control. 

When the RNHP amp came out the debate in recording studios was been between it and the Little Labs Monotor. The LLM kills the RNHP but it's not widely marketed outside the Pro world.

I owned a Neve console for a couple of decades. I know that sound and it's a great sound, but it's not a modern sound, IMHO.


----------



## starck86 (Jun 25, 2020)

KC2020 said:


> It'll blow the doors off the RNHP. The two have very different sounds.
> 
> The Quicksilver will have a bigger soundstage, more detail and bass control.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughtful comparisons!

So, I’ve yet to try a tube headphone amp in detail except for a Cayin model at canjam. That being said, I have some restored 50’s tube gear for home audio that I’m quite familiar with.

I wonder if the description you’re providing re: soundstage improvements is similar to what I’ve experienced with home audio tube vs. solid state gear. 

Anyways - any DACs you liked in particular with this amp?  I saw you had recommended a pro one earlier and was wondering if you got the chance to try out anything else.

Man is this thing tempting. My monoblocks run 6SN7s...


----------



## starck86 (Jul 14, 2020)

Ok I got one.

@KC2020 - and everyone else in the thread - was right.  I’m in love with this amplifier.

I’ll post some more in-depth impressions later. To be honest I fell asleep last night listening to it, and woke up at 2am, so I’m a little tired. No regrets.

This amp had some of the craziest (best) imaging I’ve heard so far for a headphone amplifier. I want to say it sounds better than stuff 2-3x the price. (But I’ve listened to only a couple of those at CanJam at that price).  It seems to sound more layered and nuanced when compared to the Fidelice Precision DAC (which I really, really liked at CanJam). I like this more.

Yesterday was:
DAC: Cayin N6ii + E02 line out
Music: Ott.
IEM: Dunu Luna
Me: heaven.

Can’t wait to play around with some other DACs with the Quicksilver.

More detailed impressions to follow when I’m fully awake and get some more time with it. 

I’m very surprised there’s not more attention on this amp...I love it. 

TLDR: I’m blown away by this amp.

Edit: I’m still half awake and can’t seem to type, apologies!


----------



## Ralf Hutter

Can anyone tell me the actual size of this, length x width?

The only info I could find say 6" high x 15" wide x 11" deep, but that can't possibly be correct.

Thanks!


----------



## ScornDefeat

Ralf Hutter said:


> Can anyone tell me the actual size of this, length x width?
> 
> The only info I could find say 6" high x 15" wide x 11" deep, but that can't possibly be correct.
> 
> Thanks!



The dimensions are 12" deep by 6" high and 7" wide but the front panel is 8" wide.


----------



## Oddiofyl

I have the RNHP, it was my first real Headphone amp .   It’s a great amp but the Quicksilver is in a different league altogether .  It is such a great sounding amp for the money it’s silly.  And the build quality is typical Quicksilver.  They built it exactly like their big amps.


----------



## Oddiofyl

So based on several very positive reviews about the RME ADI-2DAC , I bought one . It’s awesome and the combination of the DAC and the Quicksilver amp is awesome!!!  My Klipsch HP3 have never sounded better. Incredible bass from a headphone system. The RME also serves as the DAC in my main system and  it’s quite good and right at home with components several times it’s price.


----------



## starck86 (Jul 25, 2020)

Same here re: the RNHP. I upgraded the caps in the rnhp slightly (better nichicons), and while it helped a little bit, the Quicksilver is just hands down in another league.

I’m probably going to swap some Mundorf EVO SilverGoldOil caps in the Quicksilver soon. I’ve had outstanding results with these caps in other applications. I can only seem to find .15uF though. Original caps appear to be  polypropylene .12uF caps, for anyone who is interested. 

I’ve had my eye on the RME DAC to pair with this amp - glad to hear it’s a good pairing.  So damn tempting.  You’re not helping!  What would you compare the RME to?


----------



## Oddiofyl

Ironically I’m not a huge fan of the cross feed.  It’s an incredible DAC though.  I run the Quicksilver from my Conrad Johnson’s Tape Out so all sources go to it.  

I’ve always been a “purist’ so to speak, but I’ll admit there are some sources that could benefit from EQ 

I’ve used the EQ and tone a little but at normal volumes I run it flat and it sounds awesome    At lower volumes the Loudness contour is the best I have ever heard.  It is adjustable in that you can adjust where it takes effect.  The contour tapers off as the volume increases above the preset dB level to a point where it does not affect the output 

Another cool thing is that you can adjust the dB trim of the contour. Out of the box it is set to +7 Bass and Treble. For me + 5 was better.  It sounds great at night and at lower volumes.  I replaced a NAD M51 which was great but no front panel volume.  7 years old,  remote sucked.     The RME remote is awesome.  Can be reconfigured for your favorite features.   It’s a great DAC and probably better than many “audiophile DACs at twice the price.


----------



## starck86 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hah- I’m the same way, I don’t typically EQ stuff if I can. Those are some great options though.

I’ve got a Cayin N6ii serving as the DAC at the moment and I wonder how much better the RME would be with this now.

PS tube rolling in this amp is fun as hell. : ). Don’t do it. I’ve gone to the dark side (as a friend used to put it!). The stock tubes are pretty good considering.


----------



## John Massaria

anyone use with kennerton headphones like Planars (Wodan or Thekk) or GH50 or Sen HD600? wondering


----------



## Pharmaboy

KC2020 said:


> Awesome amp, indeed !
> 
> Mine hasn't found an appropriate home yet. I was so anxious to hear it the day I received it I came home on my lunch break, parked it on top of the Threshold Stasis amp I was about to swap it out of my system for the Music Reference. I plugged it and turned it on. It's been on ever since (weeks) and hasn't moved. It is just such a joy to listen to !
> 
> For me it's dead silent with headphones of any impedance.



Stumbled over this thread months after the fact...very interested in the QS headphone amp. Has anyone here heard hum from this at any point in the volume pot/dial?

Also noticing your very pretty Music Reference amp. How old is that one?

I still have 2 in storage: both have the same # of tubes though slightly different layout (RM-9 model). I paid Roger to mod each amp by adding a triode/pentode switch at the base of each power tube. You haven't lived 'til you've heard an RM-9 w/all triode EL-34s!

(viva tube amps!)


----------



## KC2020

Pharmaboy said:


> Stumbled over this thread months after the fact...very interested in the QS headphone amp. Has anyone here heard hum from this at any point in the volume pot/dial?
> 
> Also noticing your very pretty Music Reference amp. How old is that one?
> 
> ...


 My Quicksilver HP amp has remained dead quiet as it reaches it's first birthday.

The RM-9 in that photo is an original Mk-1 that Roger went through and upgraded to 'better than a MK-2' in his words. He personally went through many RAM KT-88s to pick the set that's in it. He said when he finished it that it was as good as any RM-9 could sound, to his ears. I have listened to a MK-2 with EL-34s in Triode glory. I have an original RM-10 that he gave some serious attention to as well. He was an amazing designer and a hell of a nice guy. I feel very fortunate to be able to enjoy his amps.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Anyone tried a ZMF headphone with this amp? I’ve got a set of Verite Closed heading my way soon, and I have been considering my first tube amp purchase. I was looking at the Feliks Audio Echo and the Liquid Platinum, but this Quicksilver amp looks really nice. I’m just wondering how it compares to all the other options.


----------



## KC2020

I have listened to the Vérité but not with the Quicksilver amp. However when I was listening to the Vérité I was comparing them to my Utopias and HD800s using the Pathos and Benchmark HP amps. I think the Vérité would sound outstanding with the Quicksilver. It has plenty of power, more than you'll ever use, and is more open and dynamic than the Feliks and Liquid Platinum, IMHO.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

@KC2020 Thank you for the info. Most of the ZMF folks recommend going with an OTL, but I know people love the Pendant as well, and it's a transformer-coupled design like the Quicksilver. I haven't read a single negative thing about the QHA, which is a little alarming in and of itself. No piece of equipment is perfect, so if you had to find a flaw, what would it be?


----------



## Pharmaboy

KC2020 said:


> I have listened to the Vérité but not with the Quicksilver amp. However when I was listening to the Vérité I was comparing them to my Utopias and HD800s using the Pathos and Benchmark HP amps. I think the Vérité would sound outstanding with the Quicksilver. It has plenty of power, more than you'll ever use, and is more open and dynamic than the Feliks and Liquid Platinum, IMHO.



I'm very interested in this amp--and appreciate your comments here about it. 

You have some killer gear in these photos...apparently you've heard not just good sound from this amp, but comparatively good sound from it on known headphones (all good IMO).


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Indeed, he has some very high-end gear in that picture. That speaks even more highly of the QHA if it's "great" in that company.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ckhirnigs113 said:


> @KC2020 Thank you for the info. Most of the ZMF folks recommend going with an OTL, but I know people love the Pendant as well, and it's a transformer-coupled design like the Quicksilver. I haven't read a single negative thing about the QHA, which is a little alarming in and of itself. No piece of equipment is perfect, so if you had to find a flaw, what would it be



My top headphones are ZMF Aeolus, silkwood VO, and Ori. I have a modest but nice-sounding OTL (Woo WA3) and know how OTLs bring something special to bear on a high impedance HP (namely, an ideal impedance match).

But transformer-coupled tube amps have distinct sonic traits & strengths. Last year when I was borrowing @jinxy245's Aeolus for weeks at a time, I heard it with the big transformer-coupled Woo WA22, which I had for 3 or 4 months. In some ways that was the most elevated & special sound I ever got on the Aeolus, which I'm happy to say likes every amp I've tried it on. 

It's that kind of synergy I would be hoping for w/the Quicksilver. I'm encouraged by a couple other factors:

Mike Sanders & Quicksilver Audio have been around a long time. I've heard good things about various Quicksilver tube amps since the mid-80s. 
I read scattered user comments about this headphone amp, saying it has above average bass & dynamics--significant to me because some tube amps, even very expensive ones, fall behind high quality SS amps in those areas.
If I get this amp, job #1 will be to compare it to my best & favorite SS amp, the V281. Every headphone I've owned or borrowed has sounded very good on that amp...


----------



## whirlwind

Pharmaboy said:


> I'm very interested in this amp--and appreciate your comments here about it.
> 
> You have some killer gear in these photos...apparently you've heard not just good sound from this amp, but comparatively good sound from it on known headphones (all good IMO).




I like that small foot print ....what tubes does this use ?


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Apr 12, 2021)

2-12AX7 input
2-6BQ5 / EL84 output


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Dec 6, 2020)

@Pharmaboy If you do bite the bullet and purchase the QHA, I’d love to hear your impressions of it. I have considered tracking down a Woo Audio WA3 based on your high praise of it with the various ZMF’s you have tried it with.

I actually sold my Aeolus so I’d have the funds for a Verite Closed during ZMF November. I know I’ll probably regret that one day! I’ve never owned or even demoed a tube-based headphone amp. I’d like to make an informed choice when I buy my first. I feel like the VC warrants something really nice.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ckhirnigs113 said:


> @Pharmaboy If you do bite the bullet and purchase the QHA, I’d love to hear your impressions of it. I have considered tracking down a Woo Audio WA3 based on your high praise of it with the various ZMF’s you have tried it with.
> 
> I actually sold my Aeolus so I’d have the funds for a Verite Closed during ZMF November. I know I’ll probably regret that one day! I’ve never owned or even demoed a tube-based headphone amp. I’d like to make an informed choice when I buy my first. I feel like the VC warrants something really nice.



Sold your Aeolus? Yes, you'll regret that one day! Not because the VC is deficient in any way (on the contrary--it's amazing). But because the Aeolus is so good in its own right (my 2 cents).

I'm still thinking about the QS amp. Owning a big tube amp (this one's big in power, if not as much in footprint) is kind of like owning a big dog: it comes with responsibilities. When it works out, you scale new sonic heights. 

I might have to chase down & fix a ground loop that has plagued my main desktop system for a couple years. Have one more tactic to try (it's a PITA, so I've been putting it off). Let's just say that making sure there are no ground loops is one of those responsibilities...


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Pharmaboy said:


> Sold your Aeolus? Yes, you'll regret that one day! Not because the VC is deficient in any way (on the contrary--it's amazing). But because the Aeolus is so good in its own right (my 2 cents).


I completely agree with that opinion. I had multiple reasons that forced my hand at the time. I decided I needed a closed-back because I have a pair of particularly loud children, and I was also disturbing my wife when doing late-night listening. Third reason was that I sadly couldn’t afford to keep the Aeolus and get the VC. Who knows, I may buy one again in the future.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I’d really like to hear some more impressions of this amp. Anyone else try it out?


----------



## starck86 (Dec 20, 2020)

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I’d really like to hear some more impressions of this amp. Anyone else try it out?



I have it - I only use it with IEMs at the moment, but I can help provide some additional impressions if you’re interested. What kind of info are you looking for?

To me, this amp is just a really sweet, revealing yet non analytical and non fatiguing, beautiful sound signature. It’s very detailed, and even more so with certain tubes. 

It’s a nice “reference” sound without being boring or analytical. Just very accurate to what you feed it (source and music). 

One suggestion I have for those who do purchase this amp (and aren’t too experienced with tubes) - I think you’ll benefit from trying some of the ‘higher-end’ crop of new production tubes with the amp. The Genalex Gold Lion ECC83/B759’s and their EL84/N709’s are pretty good and a definite upgrade from the stock ones, and then there’s the typical original production tube options as well. The stock tubes will do you just fine to start though. 

An off the cuff impression on the (awesome) soundstage - for me, it kinda beats all of the solid state headphone amps I’ve tried at CanJam etc. (at least all I can think of).

It seems to do well with any genre I feed it as well.  


For IEM users, you probably want to get an ifi iematch (or impedance adapter). Not required but certainly helps.
Let me know if there’s anything in particular you’re curious about. For me, this amp is something I plan to keep for the long term, it’s insanely fun to roll tubes in, and it sits dutifully next to me on my desk.

I need to get a pair of over the ear headphones at some point...would be a treat with this lovely amp.

edit: Let me know if there’s anything specific you want to know that I might have left out.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

@starck86 Thank you for taking the time to go into such detail for me. I am mainly interested in how it compares to many of the other popular sub-$1k tube amps. My main headphones will be the ZMF Verite Closed. They are said to be at their best with quality tube amplification. I have a few decent solid state amps, but I’d like to have an amp that really works with the ZMF.

The tube amps in this price range that get a lot of praise include the Feliks Audio Echo, Hagerman Audio Labs Tuba, Shortest Way 51+, Drop ZDT Jr., Monoprice Liquid Platinum, Schiit Mjolnir 2 and Lyr 3. I’d love to see how the Quicksilver stacks up.


----------



## starck86

Ah, so my experience with tube headphone amplifiers is a bit limited, but I think this amplifier does beat at least some of the ones I’ve listened to at ~2x the cost (Cayin may come to mind - not to disrespect them, but I just liked this particular amp better than the one I tried at the time).

Mike Sanders (founder and chief engineer of Quicksilver audio) has been making amplifiers for a long time - since at least 1980.

His design and work is extremely solid, to say the least. I think it’d be hard to find something that would beat it in this price range.

Of note, all connections are soldered point to point on these units. No wiring - just leads soldered impeccably to their destinations. That should speak for itself ; ).

For what it’s worth, I tried changing the 2 stock caps to mundorf evo silver gold oil’s, and I don’t think it made an improvement (typically I have noticed very nice, noticeable improvements when swapping these in other components).  I put the original caps back in again and saved the mundorf’s for another project. 

I think this kinda shows that 1- the two stock caps used in this amp are very, very good, and 2- a lot of care and consideration most likely went into selecting the caps used in this circuit.

However, I admittedly haven’t tried or heard of the other amps you have mentioned.

IMO, it’s simply incredibly hard to go wrong with a well-designed EL84 tube amplifier, especially given the high quality iron used in the quicksilver, and the kind of heritage and expertise that comes from designing tube amps for over 40 years.

All of my other tube stuff is  Fisher gear I’ve restored hooked up to my speakers.  

Hopefully someone else can chime in too, as I’d love to hear more comparisons to other tube amps.


----------



## daytrader

starck86 said:


> Ah, so my experience with tube headphone amplifiers is a bit limited, but I think this amplifier does beat at least some of the ones I’ve listened to at ~2x the cost (Cayin may come to mind - not to disrespect them, but I just liked this particular amp better than the one I tried at the time).
> 
> Mike Sanders (founder and chief engineer of Quicksilver audio) has been making amplifiers for a long time - since at least 1980.
> 
> ...


I own his V4 Monos, and couldn’t agree more!  As for Mike, he’s old school, honest as the day is long and always extremely helpful! My recommendation, buy his stuff without hesitation, you won’t find better built stuff, and maybe a little better(different) sounding at much higher prices if that?


----------



## Oddiofyl

My Quicksilver amp is about 10 months old and I am still blown away by how great it sounds.   I love it, will never sell it , and owning it justifies owning several pairs of phones.   It is that good .   I listened to it the other night and immediately thought " I need to listen to this more often"    It is a lot of amp for the money in my opinion.  I have a pair of Quicksilver Mid Monos and the headphone amp is like a 2/3 scale one of those.  Same build quality, hefty transformer, thick chassis .....   it is real quality.   I bought it sight unseen  after owning the Mid Monos for some time,  6 years actually and they have been rock solid reliable.


----------



## Pharmaboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Not a real active thread (Quicksilver always flew under the radar), but I have plans for this amp:

Before getting it, I have to solve a vexing ground loop in main desktop system that has defied all conventional solutions
I have a couple brute-force tactics left:
Recabling the system so that the electronic crossover is used only for the high-pass signal to amp+monitors
Or recabling so that the electronic crossover is out of the system entirely
That crossover is where the groundloop started--it ties together a number of separate components in the system that otherwise would not be interconnected (that's what crossovers do)--and this somehow set up the groundloop

Either tactic takes time & effort; the 2nd option may or may not work in terms of sonic results
All to say that once there is no groundloop, only then do I feel confident putting a tube amp in the midst of the equipment scrum. If I put it in now, no telling what weirdness would result.

Question: has anyone here messed w/tube rolling the Quicksilver? It's more or less billed as the one tube amp you don't need to tube-roll to sound good. Still, I wondered. I came into a pair of NOS telefunken 12AX7s and might be tempted to roll them in place of stock, once I get the amp. But if that's a foolish thing to do, I wouldn't bother...

(thanks for listening!)


----------



## ckhirnigs113

@Pharmaboy I'm personally very drawn to this amp because the stock tubes are supposed to work so well. I am very nervous about falling into a never-ending search for NOS tubes to get that last 2-3% of performance. There is not a huge amount of info out there on this amp, but the info that is available is very encouraging. Everyone that has it, seems to love it and compare it to much more expensive gear. The one record of a used one being sold was from someone that bought 2 of them!

I have the SW51+ amp on order and should have it sometime in March. Otherwise, I would have already purchased the QHA to use with my Verite Closed. I welcome more info on this amp though.


----------



## Oddiofyl

Buy it......   I seldom say this about any product.   It is an heirloom piece in my opinion.   I am confident it will be playing music long after I'm gone.


----------



## alpha421

Hey starck86,  what IEMS are you using with your Quicksilver?

For those who paired it with Grado, is it a match made in heaven?  I tried a few SET amps with Grados in the past and didn't like the loose bass.

Looking to create a bed side rig with an amp, DAC, and tablet.


----------



## daytrader

Mike Sanders of QS has one of the most extensive tube testing facilities in his shop you will ever find.  I’ve owned his amps for years and if biased as suggested they last, I have yet to have one fail.  With that said try other tubes to see, why not, but I think with Mike’s amps it won’t matter much,  Good luck.


----------



## mav52

I had the Quicksilver on loan from a friend, it impressed me over my Woo SA6SE, which is now gone.  I've owned MIke's amps and pre-amps for many many years and he work is top notch and he is easy to get in touch with.  PS: the amp drove , my HD800s, HD650s, LCD-3, Clears and my friends HE6v1.  A very fast amp, quiet, NO hum. Love the midrange and the transparency.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

XERO1 said:


> Nice find!
> 
> Quicksilver Audio has been around since the 80's and have always made simple, high quality tube amps and preamps.
> 
> ...



Looks like a really nice headphone amp.  Mike Sanders builds great tube amps at an affordable price. 
Have had my QS Minimite tube momoblocks since 2006 and really like them. They sold for $998
back then, with a 3 year factory warranty.


----------



## HeyWaj10

How does this amp deliver in terms of tube-y goodness, i.e. 3D/holographic soundstage, richness in tone, etc.?  Obvioulsy this amp is a champ in terms of build design and quality and can drive a wide range of headphones easily - I'm just curious about those other aspects moreso.


----------



## KC2020

KC2020 said:


> I've owned one for about 6 weeks and absolutely love it. I've been an audiophile for 40 years and an audio engineer for 30+ years. I've owned many amps and this Quicksilver is the best sounding amp I've ever heard, musical, powerful, silent noise floor, all the virtues of tubes without a tube sound.


As I said on the first page of this thread. I think the amp offers all the good characteristics of tube sound, definitely holographic, but at the same time doesn't sound obviously 'tube'. It's as good as it gets IMHO.


----------



## Pharmaboy

KC2020 said:


> As I said on the first page of this thread. I think the amp offers all the good characteristics of tube sound, definitely holographic, but at the same time doesn't sound obviously 'tube'. It's as good as it gets IMHO.



Here's a real-world concern that I wonder if you've encountered: electrical noise, hum, etc. Has your Quicksilver exhibited any of this? Is it prone to that stuff?

I know any/all tube amps are more prone to electrical noise than SS amps, for solid technical reasons. Just thought I'd check your opinion, as one of the few (and proud) owners.

I have a really awful ground-loop that I have to eradicate from my desktop before plunking a Quicksilver amp in the midst of it. Hopefully that will be done in 1-2 weeks...then get more serious about this amp.


----------



## KC2020

Pharmaboy said:


> Here's a real-world concern that I wonder if you've encountered: electrical noise, hum, etc. Has your Quicksilver exhibited any of this? Is it prone to that stuff?
> 
> I know any/all tube amps are more prone to electrical noise than SS amps, for solid technical reasons. Just thought I'd check your opinion, as one of the few (and proud) owners.
> 
> I have a really awful ground-loop that I have to eradicate from my desktop before plunking a Quicksilver amp in the midst of it. Hopefully that will be done in 1-2 weeks...then get more serious about this amp.



Sure, it's got the same susceptibility as any tube amp but I haven't had a problem with noise at all. I've got a crazy number of cables all over the place and a lot of components on the same circuit too.

At the moment I have the Benchmark DAC3-B running the HPA4 and a pair of ABH2 amps in mono. The DAC3-B also passes the digital input to my Cranesong Solaris DAC. That  is going to to a pair of PMC powered monitors and the fixed level balanced output goes to my Pathos Aurium. That passes the signal unbalanced into the Quicksilver HP amp. I also have a Quicksilver Preamp looped through from the HPA4 so I can put it in line with the ABH2 amps plus it's running my Music Reference RM-9 so I can go all tube if I like. 

When I set this all up I took a break every few minutes to breath and look out the window so I didn't screw it up. Everything is on a UPS that outputs a true sine wave. I have an Audioquest Niagra sitting here but I've never needed it and everything is dead silent.


----------



## Pharmaboy

You have an RM-9? What a coincidence. I have two.

Sounds like your system is as complicated as mine. Yet you apparently have no ground loop. That's interesting...


----------



## KC2020

Pharmaboy said:


> You have an RM-9? What a coincidence. I have two.
> 
> Sounds like your system is as complicated as mine. Yet you apparently have no ground loop. That's interesting...


Yes I have an RM-9 that was completely built by Roger when he was still in Santa Barbara. It's amazing. I also have an RM-10, a couple of Pathos amps, a couple of Quicksilvers, a Threshold Stasis, a vintage....... Well I'll just stop there.

I suffer from MAD. Multiple Amp Disorder. It's a lifelong affliction, or so I'm expecting it to be. I'm not looking for a cure  ;~)


----------



## daytrader

KC2020 said:


> Yes I have an RM-9 that was completely built by Roger when he was still in Santa Barbara. It's amazing. I also have an RM-10, a couple of Pathos amps, a couple of Quicksilvers, a Threshold Stasis, a vintage....... Well I'll just stop there.
> 
> I suffer from MAD. Multiple Amp Disorder. It's a lifelong affliction, or so I'm expecting it to be. I'm not looking for a cure  ;~)


Wow, wish you were my neighbor! 😁


----------



## Pharmaboy

KC2020 said:


> Yes I have an RM-9 that was completely built by Roger when he was still in Santa Barbara. It's amazing. I also have an RM-10, a couple of Pathos amps, a couple of Quicksilvers, a Threshold Stasis, a vintage....... Well I'll just stop there.
> 
> I suffer from MAD. Multiple Amp Disorder. It's a lifelong affliction, or so I'm expecting it to be. I'm not looking for a cure  ;~)



Roger was really good to me, despite the fact both amps I had were "gently used" (no profit for him). He still took my newbie calls, then made out OK by selling me a bunch of tubes at my insistence. I also paid him to mod each RM-9 by adding pentode/triode switches next to each of the 8 power tubes. Those were normally run in pentode mode, thus 100WPC. By switching all 8 to triode, power went down by 50%, and the already pretty amazing sound quality went through the roof. 

One of those RM-9s + a big SS amp driving Vandersteen 4s (SS for bass modules only)--I never had it that good again in audio.


----------



## KC2020

Pharmaboy said:


> Roger was really good to me, despite the fact both amps I had were "gently used" (no profit for him). He still took my newbie calls, then made out OK by selling me a bunch of tubes at my insistence. I also paid him to mod each RM-9 by adding pentode/triode switches next to each of the 8 power tubes. Those were normally run in pentode mode, thus 100WPC. By switching all 8 to triode, power went down by 50%, and the already pretty amazing sound quality went through the roof.
> 
> One of those RM-9s + a big SS amp driving Vandersteen 4s (SS for bass modules only)--I never had it that good again in audio.


Roger was an amazing designer and a very generous guy. Fortunately he turned to the company over to people who continue to support his ethics and fine products.

My RM-9 is a first generation amp that he updated to what he called a MK II+ and he did it for a very fair price. It's running his RAM KT-88s that he matched. The upgrade and the 88s just opened up the amp to a new level of glory. I run it only when I have time to really listen and enjoy it.

I have not heard an RM-9 modded as yours have been. I guess I'll have to look for one of those or a donor to have the mod  ;~)

FWIW: Roger didn't believe in high-end wire. We compared a few very pricey interconnects and speaker cables to Canare and Mogami. The differences that were barely audible were not an improvement. So it comes as no surprise to me that Benchmark is using the same Canare stock for their cables.

Mike Sanders at Quicksilver is an equally generous guy and an outstanding amp designer. I have a pair of his Silver 60 mono-blocks that give me a wonderful EL-34 sound. I've had those amps 20 years and they've never needed anything. I'm on just the second set of tubes. So when I heard he was going to build a HP amp I just called him up and ordered it. It's truly a great amp and I think you'll be very pleased with it.


----------



## snatex

> A few members asked me to post impressions of my new amplifier. I am not the most seasoned reviewer so I will do my best to convey something useful and interesting.
> 
> I don't have a ton of experience with tube amps. I have always stuck with solid state in my 2 channel (Linn) and headphone rigs until very recently. A couple of years ago I started getting into this headphone hobby and have gone through the following progressions in my chain:
> 
> ...


----------



## paradoxper

Do we have impressions with how this fairs driving planars?

I was immediately shot down when inquiring to Mike about a custom amplifier for the TC.

His words were expensive headamps aren't real world products.

Interesting response.


----------



## tunes

KC2020 said:


> Yes I have an RM-9 that was completely built by Roger when he was still in Santa Barbara. It's amazing. I also have an RM-10, a couple of Pathos amps, a couple of Quicksilvers, a Threshold Stasis, a vintage....... Well I'll just stop there.
> 
> I suffer from MAD. Multiple Amp Disorder. It's a lifelong affliction, or so I'm expecting it to be. I'm not looking for a cure  ;~)


----------



## tunes

Can the amp be bought directly from Quicksilver?


----------



## tunes

KC2020 said:


> As I said on the first page of this thread. I think the amp offers all the good characteristics of tube sound, definitely holographic, but at the same time doesn't sound obviously 'tube'. It's as good as it gets IMHO.


How hot does the chassis get after an hour or two?  I had a Zana Deux that I eventually sold that could fry an egg.


----------



## tunes

KC2020 said:


> I've owned one for about 6 weeks and absolutely love it. I've been an audiophile for 40 years and an audio engineer for 30+ years. I've owned many amps and this Quicksilver is the best sounding amp I've ever heard, musical, powerful, silent noise floor, all the virtues of tubes without a tube sound.
> 
> I use this one at home with a Crane Song Solaris and Sennheiser HD800S. They are the perfect combination.
> 
> ...


How does the Quicksilver compare to the Elekit TU-8600S and DNA Starlett amps?


----------



## snatex

tunes said:


> Can the amp be bought directly from Quicksilver?


Yes. I did.


----------



## tunes

snatex said:


> Yes. I did.


What is your impression?  Will it drive the Susvara and Abyss headphones?


----------



## tunes

snatex said:


> Yes. I did.


Came across another highly reviewed tube amp for headphones, Feliks Audio Euforia.  It’s about 3 x price of Quicksilver but curious how they compare and which one would drive the Focal Utopia better?


----------



## Orlok

paradoxper said:


> Do we have impressions with how this fairs driving planars?
> 
> I was immediately shot down when inquiring to Mike about a custom amplifier for the TC.
> 
> ...


I kind of cracked up when I read this because I've seen responses like this when guitar players asks some custom guitar builder or amp builder make something specific (i.e. demanding and expensive) for them.

I'm intrigued by this. Kind of stumbled upon it when someone recommended this name for tube headamps.


----------



## paradoxper

Orlok said:


> I kind of cracked up when I read this because I've seen responses like this when guitar players asks some custom guitar builder or amp builder make something specific (i.e. demanding and expensive) for them.
> 
> I'm intrigued by this. Kind of stumbled upon it when someone recommended this name for tube headamps.


It is pretty simple, if he doesn't want to build it, someone else will.


----------



## daytrader

paradoxper said:


> It is pretty simple, if he doesn't want to build it, someone else will.


He’s already built plenty. 😉


----------



## paradoxper

daytrader said:


> He’s already built plenty. 😉


Not plenty good enough.


----------



## daytrader (Mar 25, 2021)

paradoxper said:


> Not plenty good enough.


Mike Sanders has 35 years of building well regarded audio gear.  So I’m pretty sure he knows the audio markets and where to apply his expertise to get a reasonable rate of return on his investment.  But you go ahead and explain, why “not plenty good enough“?


----------



## paradoxper

daytrader said:


> Mike Sanders has 35 years of building well regarded audio gear.  So I’m pretty sure he knows the audio markets and where to apply his expertise to get a reasonable rate of return on his investment.  But you go ahead and explain, why “not good enough“?


Haha. He does make pretty good amps. I've heard his V4 and one of his preamps.

My point was, he's only released a single headamp and shot down the inquiry of creating a more high powered offering for the 1% planars.

That's why there are options like the Woo Wa33 or my Trafomatic Primavera.

Shrugs.


----------



## daytrader

paradoxper said:


> Haha. He does make pretty good amps. I've heard his V4 and one of his preamps.
> 
> My point was, he's only released a single headamp and shot down the inquiry of creating a more high powered offering for the 1% planars.
> 
> ...


Shrugs, I get your point.  Mike Liang over at Woo and Mike Sanders of QS certainly serve different markets.  BTW my V4s drive my ET planars just fine.  But must say I also feel your pain...having very limited amp choices when it comes to driving my Stax L700s. 😉


----------



## paradoxper

daytrader said:


> Shrugs, I get your point.  Mike Liang over at Woo and Mike Sanders of QS certainly serve different markets.  BTW my V4s drive my ET planars just fine.  But must say I also feel your pain...having very limited amp choices when it comes to driving my Stax L700s. 😉


The market could be there for Mike Sanders. Maybe he dislikes the 1266 TC or Susvara.  

Now with stats, none of the commercial offerings are as good as the DIY designs by Kevin Gilmore. And many have tried to break in and, well, flopped.

KGST was really good with the L700s. I'd imagine the Megatron would be a really scaleable fair. Although I'd urge you to rush right into the 007/009 and DIY T2.
If it weren't for the move to the Abyss, I wouldn't have sold my DIY T2. Although I'm still a stat fan with the Neoliths.


----------



## daytrader (Mar 25, 2021)

paradoxper said:


> The market could be there for Mike Sanders. Maybe he dislikes the 1266 TC or Susvara.
> 
> Now with stats, none of the commercial offerings are as good as the DIY designs by Kevin Gilmore. And many have tried to break in and, well, flopped.
> 
> ...


More of an OTS guy vs DIY, I did have many emails with Birgir Gudjonsson re his KGTS he had current in stock but ultimately went over to Woo to get my SRM-007tII.  As I didn’t think the L700 needed any more grunt I purchased the 007tII.  The 007 though would have been a different story and likely done better with what the KGTS can do.  I’m trying not to go down the rabbit hole again with my electrostatics money dump, trying to keep with my L700s and be happy.  I’ve been tempted to hear the 009S but once heard might be another bank draining scenario that I will not be able to avoid.  We shall see? 🎧


----------



## Contrails

I enquired about getting one in 220v-240v (New Zealand Voltage) but got a short reply saying not available in that voltage.


----------



## jberry505

Can someone that owns the QS amp do me a favor and give me a measurement from the feet of the amp to the base where the tubes insert into the amp? Thanks.
I’m looking to possibly put this amp on my already packed desktop and try to slide it partially under my iMac
I wrote Mike Sanders and he said he would sell me one with speaker taps on it If I wanted. I may try to power my Harbeth P3esr’s with it being that they are only 3 feet from my face I may get enough volume out of them. I don’t really listen loud or rock out at my desk.
I’ve been looking for smaller high quality tube amp for my desk. I have a Decware Zen amp on order but still looking around.
Thanks. I don’t mean to hijack this thread.


----------



## tunes

KC2020 said:


> Awesome amp, indeed !
> 
> Mine hasn't found an appropriate home yet. I was so anxious to hear it the day I received it I came home on my lunch break, parked it on top of the Threshold Stasis amp I was about to swap it out of my system for the Music Reference. I plugged it and turned it on. It's been on ever since (weeks) and hasn't moved. It is just such a joy to listen to !
> 
> For me it's dead silent with headphones of any impedance.


What do you do with the variac???


KC2020 said:


> I've owned one for about 6 weeks and absolutely love it. I've been an audiophile for 40 years and an audio engineer for 30+ years. I've owned many amps and this Quicksilver is the best sounding amp I've ever heard, musical, powerful, silent noise floor, all the virtues of tubes without a tube sound.
> 
> I use this one at home with a Crane Song Solaris and Sennheiser HD800S. They are the perfect combination.
> 
> ...


Has anyone compared the Quicksilver to DNA Starlett??


----------



## Dollar2

I received my brand new Quicksilver Headphone Amp yesterday.  I hooked it up to my Meridian Prime Headphone amp line out and ran Roon for about an hour.  Very pleased.  My first impression with my Utopia is nice, smooth, better bottom end.  I could have listened all night but duty called.  Now to find a new DAC to go with it.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I couldn’t resist, I ordered the Quicksilver as well. I’ll be pairing it up with my Bifrost 2 and Verite Closed. I also have an SW51* on order, but it may be another month before the latest batch is completed and shipped from Russia.

I’m looking forward to comparing these two tube amps, which will be my very first foray into the world of tubes. I’ll be sure to post back with some impressions once I have done some listening.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I couldn’t resist, I ordered the Quicksilver as well. I’ll be pairing it up with my Bifrost 2 and Verite Closed. I also have an SW51* on order, but it may be another month before the latest batch is completed and shipped from Russia.
> 
> I’m looking forward to comparing these two tube amps, which will be my very first foray into the world of tubes. I’ll be sure to post back with some impressions once I have done some listening.



I commend your stepwise approach to upgrading. The result is that you have a high quality headphone (VC) and a very well regarded multibit DAC. It makes perfect sense to next add a high quality transformer-coupled tube amp. I'm very interested in your perceptions about the Quicksilver's sound. Your headphone & DAC are similar enough to my own that any comments will be very informative for me.

My plans to pick up this amp have been put on hold for the time being (for various annoying reasons). So at least for awhile longer, I'll be lurking here waiting for add'l comments about it.


----------



## robur44

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I couldn’t resist, I ordered the Quicksilver as well. I’ll be pairing it up with my Bifrost 2 and Verite Closed. I also have an SW51* on order, but it may be another month before the latest batch is completed and shipped from Russia.
> 
> I’m looking forward to comparing these two tube amps, which will be my very first foray into the world of tubes. I’ll be sure to post back with some impressions once I have done some listening.


Hi,
I am alsou interested about Quicksilver...I want buy it but but shipping to Europe not easy and it have only US plug.I email with Mike Sanders and he was very helpful.
I have alsou Vérité close +Denafrips Pontus and I need tube amp...with good synergy..maybe Feliks Elise.


----------



## YtseJamer

Does someone know if this amp is working well with Grado heaphones?


----------



## joeq70

YtseJamer said:


> Does someone know if this amp is working well with Grado heaphones?


I do. It is stellar. Just jammed out recently with the Grado Hemp on it.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Is there a consensus among owners whether the stock tubes are sufficient? I know many have swapped the tubes for some NOS options, but when mine arrives I'd like to give the stock set up a good amount of time to settle in before I do any tube rolling. I'm just wondering if the stock setup is "good enough" on this amp to stop worrying about rolling tubes.


----------



## joeq70 (Apr 6, 2021)

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Is there a consensus among owners whether the stock tubes are sufficient? I know many have swapped the tubes for some NOS options, but when mine arrives I'd like to give the stock set up a good amount of time to settle in before I do any tube rolling. I'm just wondering if the stock setup is "good enough" on this amp to stop worrying about rolling tubes.


I'm well acquainted with tube rolling other gear, and IMO this amp is excellent with stock tubes. I may experiment someday, but at present it feels like I would be spending money just for the hell of it.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

joeq70 said:


> I'm well acquainted with tube rolling other gear, and IMO this amp is excellent with stock tubes. I may experiment someday, but at present it feels like I would be spending money just for the hell of it.


That's just what I wanted to hear!


----------



## YtseJamer (Apr 6, 2021)

joeq70 said:


> I do. It is stellar. Just jammed out recently with the Grado Hemp on it.



Thanks a lot for your feedback, much appreciated.

I'm already in contact with Mike Sanders, and I will probably order the amp today.  I'm sure it's going to be a good match with my ZMF headphones, but I'm also planning to use the amp with my Grado Hemp.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

YtseJamer said:


> I'm already in contact with Mike Sanders, and I will probably order the amp today.  I'm sure it's going to be a good match with my ZMF headphones, but I'm also planning to use the amp with my Grado Hemp.


I'm in the same boat waiting on the SW51+. I went ahead and ordered the Quicksilver. At this point, I'm not sure which I will get first. I do look forward to a shootout between the two of them sometime next month.


----------



## YtseJamer

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I'm in the same boat waiting on the SW51+. I went ahead and ordered the Quicksilver. At this point, I'm not sure which I will get first. I do look forward to a shootout between the two of them sometime next month.



Haha, yeah we will have the same setup


----------



## ckhirnigs113

YtseJamer said:


> Haha, yeah we will have the same setup


Great minds think alike! I see you have the VC. Do you also have a Bifrost 2?


----------



## YtseJamer

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Great minds think alike! I see you have the VC. Do you also have a Bifrost 2?



Yes sir 

I have the Bifrost 2 and the Denafrips Ares II.  I prefer the Ares II with my Liquid Platinum and the Verite Closed.  But from what I read, the Bifrost 2 is a very good match with the SW51+.


----------



## Dollar2

I have no reason to go searching for alternative tubes so far.  I've had the amp for a week and I am really enjoying it.  I may look someday but I just want to get used to the sound for awhile.  I just need to solve a ground loop problem I'm having from my DAC.


----------



## YtseJamer

I just submitted my payment to Mike, so I can officially say that I'm part of the club now


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Welcome to the club! You may get yours before me since I ordered through an authorized vendor that had just run out of stock before I placed my order. 

@Dollar2 What headphones and DAC are you using with the Quicksilver?


----------



## Pharmaboy

I have an old NOS pair of Telefunken 12AX7s from 35 yrs ago. If I ever get this amp, I may/may not roll them in place of the stock driver tubes just to hear if anything good happens.

Then again, nearly everyone who has reviewed it or posted about this amp says (in essence), "Don't bother with tube rolling. This isn't an amp that needs NOS tubes to sound good." And that's one of the things that attracts me to the Quicksilver amp...


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Pharmaboy said:


> Then again, nearly everyone who has reviewed it or posted about this amp says (in essence), "Don't bother with tube rolling. This isn't an amp that needs NOS tubes to sound good." And that's one of the things that attracts me to the Quicksilver amp...


This is what attracted me as well. It's the same story with the SW51+. I don't want to spend lots of money on tubes if I can help it. I know that rabbit hole goes deep!


----------



## YtseJamer

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Welcome to the club! You may get yours before me since I ordered through an authorized vendor that had just run out of stock before I placed my order.
> 
> @Dollar2 What headphones and DAC are you using with the Quicksilver?



Mike said he will ship my amp in 3-4 weeks.   But I'm in Canada, so you can add another week for the shipping.


----------



## Pharmaboy

YtseJamer said:


> Mike said he will ship my amp in 3-4 weeks.   But I'm in Canada, so you can add another week for the shipping.



Canada! Hopefully Canada & US are back to being close allies again--our normal state of affairs...

I probably won't get up to Prince Edward Island this year (have been going up since '79), but if my wife's dual Canadian/US citizenship finally comes through, she'll be able to cross the border (her mom was born & raised on PEI).

I like everywhere I've been in Canada, but wouldn't want to be an audiophile or headphone collector up there--so expensive!


----------



## ckhirnigs113

YtseJamer said:


> Mike said he will ship my amp in 3-4 weeks.   But I'm in Canada, so you can add another week for the shipping.


Mike must be busy making the next batch of amps. They seem to be getting more popular all the time, so he might have a backlog of work to catch up on.


----------



## LanceSaintPaul

I got mine in February direct from Quicksilver as they have no dealer here in Minnesota. I call it QAHA.

Love it! 

Has that SET Class A magic that really heightens the perception of touch & subtlety that the musicians' styles express, the particular interpretation and technique are highlighted. 

And Tube Magic, but not "Tubey Sound" which I read as excessively warm and slow. This is fast & accurate to my ears. Musically warm, but tonally neutral(ish).

I completely agree that no tube rolling is necessary to enjoy & respect its performance, but make no mistake: Tube Rolling will yield wonderful results! (It's at least half the fun of tubed gear.) 

I already have on hand a very fine stash of 12AX7's, but sadly I had (past tense now...) no EL84's and it's a little late in the day to find great bargains in vintage EL84/6BQ5 's.

So I had to find some. And it would be easy to exceed the amp's reasonable cost with $$$ spent on tubes...I have done so in the past...

I have not tried changes to the output tubes yet, but have briefly done a short survey of the 12AX7's on hand (> a dozen pair). Currently I am sticking with a pair of Mazda chrome plate 12AX7's from the early 1960's which are my overall favorites to use as a default in any tubed gear that uses this tube.

Other tweaks include: Herbie's Audio Labs Ultrasonic Rx Damping Instruments - one per each of the four tubes; Nordost Pulsar Points (the original in aluminum); Nordost Blue Heaven AC Cord.

Headphones used: Sennheiser HD580, HD6XX, HD700; Focal Listen Pros, Elegia's. Cables include stock, Blue Moon Audio, Corpse Cable Gravedigger, Cardas, Nordost, and Periapt.

Source: Sony WM1A running Mr. Walkman's firmware. This amp really helped to to decide I prefer the Project Z to the Midnight/Dawn releases.

Overall this creates a desktop system of supremely good and revealing musicality. I don't have any real experience with the other available amps at this price point, but this must be a Best Buy.

I will keep this amp until the bitter end.


----------



## YtseJamer

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I don't want to spend lots of money on tubes if I can help it. I know that rabbit hole goes deep!



I bought the SW51+ and the Quicksilver because I also don't want to end up in the tube rabbit hole.

But guess what, last week I saw a very nice deal ($600 CAD) on the Bottlehead Crack with the Speedball, so I bought the amp and I already spent $300 on extra tubes.


----------



## YtseJamer

Pharmaboy said:


> Canada! Hopefully Canada & US are back to being close allies again--our normal state of affairs...
> 
> I probably won't get up to Prince Edward Island this year (have been going up since '79), but if my wife's dual Canadian/US citizenship finally comes through, she'll be able to cross the border (her mom was born & raised on PEI).
> 
> I like everywhere I've been in Canada, but wouldn't want to be an audiophile or headphone collector up there--so expensive!



Yes I hope too.  Normally I go to Maine and Vermont 4-5 times a year with my Camper.  I don't know if you ever had the chance to visit the Province of Quebec?  I'm from Gaspésie.  I really like Prince Edward Island, I went there 2-3 times with my family.  I didn't have the chance to go everywhere on the island yet, because my kids and my wife always wanted to stay in the Cavendish area.  Next time I want to go everywhere on the island apart from Cavendish 

It's a pain to be an audiophile in Canada, especially when you like the ZMF headphones.  I have paid $3800 for my VC and $1800 for my Aeolus.


----------



## Pharmaboy

LanceSaintPaul said:


> I got mine in February direct from Quicksilver as they have no dealer here in Minnesota. I call it QAHA.
> 
> Love it!
> 
> ...



TERRIFIC POST!!


----------



## Pharmaboy

YtseJamer said:


> Yes I hope too.  Normally I go to Maine and Vermont 4-5 times a year with my Camper.  I don't know if you ever had the chance to visit the Province of Quebec?  I'm from Gaspésie.  I really like Prince Edward Island, I went there 2-3 times with my family.  I didn't have the chance to go everywhere on the island yet, because my kids and my wife always wanted to stay in the Cavendish area.  Next time I want to go everywhere on the island apart from Cavendish
> 
> It's a pain to be an audiophile in Canada, especially when you like the ZMF headphones.  I have paid $3800 for my VC and $1800 for my Aeolus.



Maine & Vermont are quite beautiful. No, never had a chance to visit Quebec, though it's on my bucket list. Also never visited Toronto--have some friends there and really need to visit there (if the border even opens again).

My wife's mother was born in North Lake, PEI--across from their old house (since fallen down) is easily the prettiest harbor view I've ever seen. This is all WAY out off the beaten track, the far NE corner of the island. Our little cottage is on the Baltic Rd: at the end of our driveway take a left, go 4 miles and hit PEI's north shore; or take a right, go 4 miles and hit PEI's south shore (that's what it means to be near the tip of the island).

One of the more challenging decisions I face relating to PEI is which headphone to bring. I know, I know--I'm a tormented soul! 

PS: the $$ you quote are hopefully CDN, I hope...


----------



## gimmeheadroom

You don't need headphones in PEI. You need a good boat and good fishing tackle. And lots of ice and beer


----------



## YtseJamer

Pharmaboy said:


> Maine & Vermont are quite beautiful. No, never had a chance to visit Quebec, though it's on my bucket list. Also never visited Toronto--have some friends there and really need to visit there (if the border even opens again).
> 
> My wife's mother was born in North Lake, PEI--across from their old house (since fallen down) is easily the prettiest harbor view I've ever seen. This is all WAY out off the beaten track, the far NE corner of the island. Our little cottage is on the Baltic Rd: at the end of our driveway take a left, go 4 miles and hit PEI's north shore; or take a right, go 4 miles and hit PEI's south shore (that's what it means to be near the tip of the island).
> 
> ...



It's funny because my wife told last week that we should go back to PEI this summer, I will add North Lake on my list of area to visit.  I never went that far on that part of the Island, I'm sure it's beautiful there.  You should buy the new Grado Hemp if you want something you can carry easily when you are travelling.  They sound great from my phone and even if they cannot fully compete with the VC or the Aeolus, they are not that far behind.  For the $$, yes it's in CND.


----------



## Dollar2

I have Focal Utopia; love them!

Right now, I am running Roon through a Meridian 218.  I have a Meridian Prime HA and a Chord Hugo 2 which I need to try but those require me to run it off of my computer.  That's the beauty of the hobby, so many things to try.


----------



## erroneous

Sounds like there are some people here who are waiting on SW51 and Quicksilver. I thought a quick simple comparison might help. I've lived with SW51 for awhile but just received Quicksilver today. I've listened to it for probably 4-5 hours.

SW51 is known for having a very clean, almost SS-type sound (I quite like this about it). Quicksilver has a little tube bloom and a more liquid, rounded sound (more romantic?). 

It's not somewhat blurry, hazy or unfocused like ZDT Jr tends to be. Quicksilver still has great clarity/transparency, which is something that's important to me.

In short, I think they're very complimentary amps. When you want to put on your "serious" hat, it's SW51. When you want a little bit of sexy in your life, Quicksilver has it - without going overboard into warm-goo territory. Far from it. I think Quicksilver struck a nice balance here.

I stay far away from warm, gooey, mushy amps and that's not what tubes are about to me. I am definitely enjoying the Quicksilver, so no worries about gooey. It plays it relatively straight, but just adds a little bloom, a little romance, a little roundness to the presentation.

I've mainly been using the LSA HP-2 so far with the Quicksilver. The bit of bloom helps the otherwise very clean-sounding headphone have a little more character.

I did use the Aeolus a bit, and while it's close, if I had to choose the better amp for the Aeolus *so far*, it would be SW51. The Aeolus has enough flavor to begin with that I prefer to feed it a clean (with tubes) signal. The better amp for the LSA HP-2 (again, *so far*) would be the Quicksilver.

I'm sure further use will deepen my understanding of this amp, but these are my initial knee-jerk reactions after 4-5 hours of listening. Hope they help in some way.

Both amps were fed by a Gungnir Multibit A2 XLR into a Freya+ (in tube mode) to handle the balanced-to-single-ended conversion, then RCA out of Freya to the amps. Source is BNC from pi2AES.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

erroneous said:


> Sounds like there are some people here who are waiting on SW51 and Quicksilver. I thought a quick simple comparison might help. I've lived with SW51 for awhile but just received Quicksilver today. I've listened to it for probably 4-5 hours.
> 
> SW51 is known for having a very clean, almost SS-type sound (I quite like this about it). Quicksilver has a little tube bloom and a more liquid, rounded sound (more romantic?).
> 
> ...


This is great info for those of us patiently waiting on these two amps. Selfishly, I'm more interested in how your Verite Closed sounded on the pair of amps. Did you have a chance to plug them in yet for a comparison?


----------



## erroneous

I recently sold my VC to try out some other closed backs. Excellent headphone, I just want to gain more experience with closed backs before hanging my hat on just one, and I try to keep my headphone stable lean at all times. I just don't have room for very many.

I had plenty of time with VC and SW51 though. I thought it was an excellent pairing. To me, like Aeolus, the VC has enough going on with it on its own that I want to feed it a clean signal. SW51 is a clean signal.
I didn't like VC out of ZDT Jr or Jotunheim 2, because they just muddied up the sound of that specific headphone (to me. I know others feel differently. Everyone has their own tastes.)

Based on my time with the VC and my limited time with Quicksilver, I think Quicksilver is "straight" enough that it will probably work well and many people will like it. I think I would likely still prefer the SW51 though for my personal preference.

It's probably similar to VC with the Aficionado amp with or without the feedback. VC sounds really fantastic without feedback engaged, but engaging feedback just kicks it up a notch. Hard to go wrong either way.

I'll look forward to hearing your feedback on the Quicksilver and VC pairing once you receive your amp.

Luckily with our hobby, people tend to swap around headphones a bunch. When I'm ready to pick VC back up, I'm sure it won't take more than a week or two of scouring the Classifieds to find one. I'd like to buy my next one used. I'd prefer to skip that lengthy break in period next time.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I'll be sure to post back once I get both amps in and give them a listen. I'll be surprised if I am able to convince myself to keep both the SW51+ and the Quicksilver. Since the VC is my main headphones, I'll just see which amp I prefer with them.


----------



## Pharmaboy

erroneous said:


> Sounds like there are some people here who are waiting on SW51 and Quicksilver. I thought a quick simple comparison might help. I've lived with SW51 for awhile but just received Quicksilver today. I've listened to it for probably 4-5 hours.
> 
> SW51 is known for having a very clean, almost SS-type sound (I quite like this about it). Quicksilver has a little tube bloom and a more liquid, rounded sound (more romantic?).
> 
> ...



For "initial knee-jerk reactions after 4-5 hours of listening," your comments are unusually cogent & and your comparison is  illuminating. It's not easy to write about how something sounds, and you do it well.

Keep it coming!


----------



## YtseJamer

erroneous said:


> Sounds like there are some people here who are waiting on SW51 and Quicksilver. I thought a quick simple comparison might help. I've lived with SW51 for awhile but just received Quicksilver today. I've listened to it for probably 4-5 hours.
> 
> SW51 is known for having a very clean, almost SS-type sound (I quite like this about it). Quicksilver has a little tube bloom and a more liquid, rounded sound (more romantic?).
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for your feedback, much appreciated


----------



## breckstar

As one of the many VC and soon to be sw51 owners who has also had eyes on the quicksilver, this is interesting. Can't wait to hear more comparisons with more time and when others get it as well!


----------



## Dollar2

I solved my ground loop problem and have been thoroughly enjoying my new amp.  It takes the glare off of my SS amps and somehow gives a well recorded bass drum and bass guitar a natural, "in the room with you" quality.  Very pleased so far.


----------



## tunes

Dollar2 said:


> I solved my ground loop problem and have been thoroughly enjoying my new amp.  It takes the glare off of my SS amps and somehow gives a well recorded bass drum and bass guitar a natural, "in the room with you" quality.  Very pleased so far.


Does it increase the depth of the sound stage on the Utopias?


----------



## Pharmaboy

Dollar2 said:


> I solved my ground loop problem and have been thoroughly enjoying my new amp.  It takes the glare off of my SS amps and somehow gives a well recorded bass drum and bass guitar a natural, "in the room with you" quality.  Very pleased so far.



My desktop system has been plagued by a groundloop for 3+ years. Tried dozens of tactics & a few products to fix it; some of that tactics were bruteforce PITA (use a different computer; use a different DAC; etc). No luck. So my hat is off to you for fixing yours.

Those instruments are beautiful! On the right is some kind of dulcimer & on the left a small harp? Do you play?


----------



## Dollar2

Pharmaboy said:


> My desktop system has been plagued by a groundloop for 3+ years. Tried dozens of tactics & a few products to fix it; some of that tactics were bruteforce PITA (use a different computer; use a different DAC; etc). No luck. So my hat is off to you for fixing yours.
> 
> Those instruments are beautiful! On the right is some kind of dulcimer & on the left a small harp? Do you play?


I play the dulcimer sometimes.  It needs new strings but it's a real project.  I'm a guitar and bass player.

Computers are tough for ground loops.  I'm using a separate DAC (Meridian 218).  The amp itself is pretty quiet for a tube amp.  I need to get the knob up past 12:00 to hear it. I plugged my DAC into a homemade balanced power transformer and it removed the ground loop.  The problem is that the transformer make more physical noise than the ground loop.

I found these on Amazon.  I bought one for the DAC and one for the amp.  No more ground loop and I can crank the amp to 2:00 before I hear the noise floor.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07W682STV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They might be a little overpriced but I am very pleased.  Give one a try.

Bill


----------



## Dollar2

tunes said:


> Does it increase the depth of the sound stage on the Utopias?


I haven't noticed a change in the character of the Utopia soundstage.  The real difference is in the ever so slight phatness in the bass.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Dollar2 said:


> I play the dulcimer sometimes.  It needs new strings but it's a real project.  I'm a guitar and bass player.
> 
> Computers are tough for ground loops.  I'm using a separate DAC (Meridian 218).  The amp itself is pretty quiet for a tube amp.  I need to get the knob up past 12:00 to hear it. I plugged my DAC into a homemade balanced power transformer and it removed the ground loop.  The problem is that the transformer make more physical noise than the ground loop.
> 
> ...



I have one of these. Tried it in 6-7 places. Minor effect at best. Also have 2 of these, which do little if anything:

https://www.amazon.com/rolls-HE18-H...keywords=rolls+buzz+off&qid=1618699958&sr=8-2

(this groundloop isn't going down without a fight)


----------



## Dollar2

Pharmaboy said:


> I have one of these. Tried it in 6-7 places. Minor effect at best. Also have 2 of these, which do little if anything:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/rolls-HE18-H...keywords=rolls+buzz+off&qid=1618699958&sr=8-2
> 
> (this groundloop isn't going down without a fight)


Bummer, it worked perfectly for me.  Maybe look into a balanced power conditioner.


----------



## ethermalt

Tonight, I had a great time with "Sensei" Quicksilver, too.
The Sensei brings me not a loveless clinical time, but a lot of happy and luxury listening experience.
Music, yes all we want!


----------



## SteveA

ethermalt said:


> Tonight, I had a great time with "Sensei" Quicksilver, too.
> The Sensei brings me not a loveless clinical time, but a lot of happy and luxury listening experience.
> Music, yes all we want!


----------



## SteveA

ethermalt - I was wondering how those two would get on together.  I, too, have LCD-2C 'phones and have been considering an amp to drive them.  Without the ability to audition, I am hesitant to sink the money into the Quickie.  Works well, yes?


----------



## ethermalt

SteveA said:


> ethermalt - I was wondering how those two would get on together.  I, too, have LCD-2C 'phones and have been considering an amp to drive them.  Without the ability to audition, I am hesitant to sink the money into the Quickie.  Works well, yes?


It's a good match with lcd2c. Very wide, good 3D imaging, liquid midrange, silky smooth, and you can listen a long time without fatigue... If you have a strong neck, you know.
Sensei Quicksilver is a tube amp. So, you can not expect "super" punch sub bass sound, not same like ss amps. It's relatively calm, but it's also deep and magnificent. 
The sensei is rather a good scotch highland single malt.


----------



## SteveA

Thanks for the assessment, much appreciated!  I am very familiar what a good tube amp can bring to the party.  I have an Eddie Current HD300 I use at work with Sennheiser HD600 headphones.  That amp really just isn't a good match for the Audezes.


----------



## tunes

How does the Quicksilver pair with the HEKse, Utopia,
ZMF VC, Senn800 ???


----------



## dolgen

I just received a Quicksilver Head Amp, and my very early impressions are super positive.  So far, I can't find anything I don't like about the sound, nothing that I would suspect might start bothering me after the initial new toy glow wears off.
  It's quiet, sufficiently powerful, very easy on the ears while still being lively and transparent, and has a lovely tonality. All the frequency ranges come through well controlled and beautiful.
   I just listened to a Bach solo violin sonata, and the violin's various tonal characteristics all came through in spades, and just so listenable.  I usually go back and forth between a new amp and one with which I'm already familiar, to compare, but find myself not wanting (or needing) to do that here.
   Very happy.


----------



## Dollar2

dolgen said:


> I just received a Quicksilver Head Amp, and my very early impressions are super positive.  So far, I can't find anything I don't like about the sound, nothing that I would suspect might start bothering me after the initial new toy glow wears off.
> It's quiet, sufficiently powerful, very easy on the ears while still being lively and transparent, and has a lovely tonality. All the frequency ranges come through well controlled and beautiful.
> I just listened to a Bach solo violin sonata, and the violin's various tonal characteristics all came through in spades, and just so listenable.  I usually go back and forth between a new amp and one with which I'm already familiar, to compare, but find myself not wanting (or needing) to do that here.
> Very happy.


Welcome to the club! My initial impression was the same. I did not go back and compare because I simply did not need to.


----------



## YtseJamer

I have just received my Quicksilver amp.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

YtseJamer said:


> I have just received my Quicksilver amp.


Let us know how it sounds with the VC!


----------



## Nepbnmk

YtseJamer said:


> I have just received my Quicksilver amp.


----------



## Nepbnmk

Enjoy! I found this thread about a week ago while I am waiting for my ZMF Aeolus and Quicksilver amp to arrive so selfishly I would love to hear how you like it with the Aeolus I was between this amp and a Feliks Espressivo and went with the Quicksilver.


----------



## YtseJamer

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Let us know how it sounds with the VC!



Sure, I will post some comments later this week.


----------



## tunes

YtseJamer said:


> I have just received my Quicksilver amp.


Is that the ZMF VC on the right and is that the Stabilized Maple Burl wood?   Trying to decide which VC wood is best for the most open sound stage for the VC?


----------



## YtseJamer

tunes said:


> Is that the ZMF VC on the right and is that the Stabilized Maple Burl wood?   Trying to decide which VC wood is best for the most open sound stage for the VC?



Yes it's the Verite Closed Camphor Burl.  They sound very open with the Auteur Hybrid pads.  My advice for you would be to go with the Sapele wood and the magnesium chassis.   I have sold my previous pair of VC (Leopardwood) because of the weight and now I'm very happy with the Camphor Burl.  I have saved 55g, and trust me, it makes a big difference for the comfort.


----------



## PointyFox

YtseJamer said:


> Yes it's the Verite Closed Camphor Burl.  They sound very open with the Auteur Hybrid pads.  My advice for you would be to go with the Sapele wood and the magnesium chassis.   I have sold my previous pair of VC (Leopardwood) because of the weight and now I'm very happy with the Camphor Burl.  I have saved 55g, and trust me, it makes a big difference for the comfort.


Why sapele?


----------



## YtseJamer

PointyFox said:


> Why sapele?



Because, in my opinion, it's the most beautiful wood


----------



## Magol79

YtseJamer said:


> Because, in my opinion, it's the most beautiful wood


It looks great. My VCs are Ironwood and my VOs are Silkwood. The weight difference is noticeable. If I did it all over I would have gone with a lighter wood for the VC.


----------



## Wes S

YtseJamer said:


> Because, in my opinion, it's the most beautiful wood


I concur.


----------



## vlach

I'm seriously tempted by this amp but would like to hear opinions on how it performs against the WA6se if anyone had a chance to compare both. Thank you.


----------



## Ridewave

YtseJamer said:


> I have just received my Quicksilver amp.


Any updates??


----------



## YtseJamer (May 31, 2021)

Ridewave said:


> Any updates??



Sorry for the delay.  I've got some noise issues with my amp and I almost never used it because of that.  I will contact the company to see if they can help me because I can barely use the amp with my Verite Closed, and it's a complete no go with my Grado because the noise issues are amplified since they are low impedance headphones. (Issues = Lots of hum/buzz and RFI)  I have tried to troubleshoot the problem myself, but everything I tried so far is not really helping.  I'm also suspecting that I have bad tubes, but I don't have any spare tubes to confirm.


----------



## erroneous

@YtseJamer JJ tubes are about $10 each. You could explore the theory of bad tubes for not much money.


----------



## Pharmaboy

"Theory of Bad Tubes"

(is that a prog rock band name, or what?)


----------



## YtseJamer

erroneous said:


> @YtseJamer JJ tubes are about $10 each. You could explore the theory of bad tubes for not much money.



It's a 60hz hum, so I probably have a bad tube because I have the same problem in every power outlets in my house.


----------



## elnero

YtseJamer said:


> Sorry for the delay, I've got some noise issues with my amp and I almost never used it because of that.  I will contact the company to see if they can help me because I can barely use the amp with my Verite Closed, and it's a complete no go with my Grado because the noise issues are amplify since they are low impedance headphones. (Issues = Lots of hum/buzz and RFI)  I have tried to troubleshoot the problem myself but everything I tried so far is not really helping.  I'm also suspecting that I have bad tubes but I don't have any spare tubes to confirm.


Oh man, that sucks! Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## YtseJamer

elnero said:


> Oh man, that sucks! Hope you get it sorted soon.



I hope it's only one of the tubes, because otherwise it's going to be a pain for me to return the amp to the US.  And I'm pretty sure that our good friends at the borders will charge me the customs fees once again.


----------



## elnero

YtseJamer said:


> I hope it's only one of the tubes, because otherwise it's going to be a pain for me to return the amp to the US.  And I'm pretty sure that our good friends at the borders will charge me the customs fees once again.


That's always my fear with having to getting any service work done in the US, especially on anything expensive. Supposedly you can get the taxes and any duties back but you have to have full documentation and go through all kinds of hoops.


----------



## Wes S (Jun 1, 2021)

YtseJamer said:


> I hope it's only one of the tubes, because otherwise it's going to be a pain for me to return the amp to the US.  And I'm pretty sure that our good friends at the borders will charge me the customs fees once again.


Obviously a different amp, but I have been experiencing a similar issue with my Pendant SE and once I finally found a quiet set of power tubes, the hum was gone.  I highly recommend buying power tubes from dealers that actually check for noise.  Upscale Audio and Tube World Express are a couple that do just that, and here's hoping it's as easy a fix for you, as it was for me.


----------



## jonathan c

Wes S said:


> Obviously a different amp, but I have been experiencing a similar issue with my Pendant SE and once I finally found a quiet set of power tubes, the hum was gone.  I highly recommend buying power tubes from dealers that actually check for noise.  Upscale Audio and Tube World Express are a couple that do just that, and here's hoping it's as easy a fix for you, as it was for me.


Power or driver tubes: I have never had an issue with UA and TWE. 👍👍


----------



## YtseJamer

elnero said:


> That's always my fear with having to getting any service work done in the US, especially on anything expensive. Supposedly you can get the taxes and any duties back but you have to have full documentation and go through all kinds of hoops.



Yeah it's pain, the last time I had to send back something for repair to the US, I ended with a $200 invoice from the Canadian customs.


----------



## YtseJamer

Wes S said:


> Obviously a different amp, but I have been experiencing a similar issue with my Pendant SE and once I finally found a quiet set of power tubes, the hum was gone.  I highly recommend buying power tubes from dealers that actually check for noise.  Upscale Audio and Tube World Express are a couple that do just that, and here's hoping it's as easy a fix for you, as it was for me.



I just got some troubleshooting instructions from Mike Sanders, so I will try to see if I can isolate the problem this afternoon.  Normally I'm buying my tubes from thetubestore since they are in Canada.


----------



## Wes S

YtseJamer said:


> I just got some troubleshooting instructions from Mike Sanders, so I will try to see if I can isolate the problem this afternoon.  Normally I'm buying my tubes from thetubestore since they are in Canada.


Good luck man!  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## YtseJamer

Wes S said:


> Good luck man!  I hope it works out for you.



I have a recorded the buzz that I can hear.  In your opinion does this sound like a ground loop or a 60hz hum?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xgGpLNHj0WNR3WaO85rdYfdXXgs1CuJp/view?usp=sharing


----------



## elnero

YtseJamer said:


> I just got some troubleshooting instructions from Mike Sanders, so I will try to see if I can isolate the problem this afternoon.  Normally I'm buying my tubes from thetubestore since they are in Canada.


I've heard good things about The Tube Store. I asked Jon a question a few days ago and he answered promptly with an honest answer.


----------



## elnero (Jun 1, 2021)

YtseJamer said:


> I have a recorded the buzz that I can hear.  In your opinion does this sound like a ground loop or a 60hz hum?
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xgGpLNHj0WNR3WaO85rdYfdXXgs1CuJp/view?usp=sharing


Are you hearing that from the transformer or through your headphones?

NVM: You said previously it was through the headphones.


----------



## YtseJamer

elnero said:


> Are you hearing that from the transformer or through your headphones?
> 
> NVM: You said previously it was through the headphones.



Yes through my headphone.  I have recorded the buzz coming out of my Grado Hemp with my cellphone.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

YtseJamer said:


> I have a recorded the buzz that I can hear.  In your opinion does this sound like a ground loop or a 60hz hum?
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xgGpLNHj0WNR3WaO85rdYfdXXgs1CuJp/view?usp=sharing



60Hz hum can be a lot of different things and it does take some troubleshooting.  Could be a bad solder joint that needs to be reflowed (usually a ground connection), could be the heater supply if it isn't properly ground referenced (usually not an issue with competent design, but it wasn't done properly in the DarkVoice).  Does the sound go away if you short the RCA inputs?  That would suggest a ground loop.  If not, taking a look inside might reveal a bad solder joint.


----------



## Wes S

YtseJamer said:


> Yes through my headphone.  I have recorded the buzz coming out of my Grado Hemp with my cellphone.


That sure sounds like tube hum and I would definitely try swapping power tubes first, if it were me.


----------



## L0rdGwyn (Jun 1, 2021)

@YtseJamer does the sound persist if the two output tubes are swapped?  What about if the input tubes are swapped?  That will at least indicate if it is a tube problem or a circuit problem.


----------



## YtseJamer

@L0rdGwyn & @Wes S, I have swapped the power tubes and the output tubes but it's not changing anything.  I also tried the amp in every single power outlets in my house but it's not helping at all.  I don't have any shorting plugs to short the RCA inputs.  I'm now at the point where I think I will bring the amp with my at my office to see if I also have the same problem there.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

YtseJamer said:


> @L0rdGwyn & @Wes S, I have swapped the power tubes and the output tubes but it's not changing anything.  I also tried the amp in every single power outlets in my house but it's not helping at all.  I don't have any shorting plugs to short the RCA inputs.  I'm now at the point where I think I will bring the amp with my at my office to see if I also have the same problem there.  Thanks again for your help.



Well, if swapping the tubes makes no difference (i.e., the sound doesn't change sides) then it is the circuit.  You can short the RCA with a piece of wire from the interior touched to the exterior of the plug, which could identify if there is a ground loop.

Either way, the interior should be looked at to see if there is a suspicious solder joint, bad ground connection, or a short.  If you post some detailed photos we might be able to pick out the problem, but totally up to you if you want to go to that effort, but I think it is at least worth looking it over as it could be something obvious.  Troubleshooting an amplifier over the internet is tricky


----------



## FSonicSmith

Geez, there are thirty different potential causes for hum and why one would keep perseverating upon "bad solder joints" is beyond me. One of those thirty potential causes to be ruled out btw is "are we talking about Grado?"


----------



## L0rdGwyn

FSonicSmith said:


> Geez, there are thirty different potential causes for hum and why one would keep perseverating upon "bad solder joints" is beyond me. One of those thirty potential causes to be ruled out btw is "are we talking about Grado?"



I don't see the point in an argument, I'll just say that I design and build tube amplifiers, my most recent design below.  Troubleshooting is an integral part of the design process.  Ultimately if the more simple approaches do not resolve the issue, many of which @YtseJamer has already tried, the circuit should be looked at.  "Bad solder joints" are a common cause and you will find it suggested in any discussion on troubleshooting tube amplifier hum.  If you have more relevant experience, then please, by all means.


----------



## Wes S

L0rdGwyn said:


> I don't see the point in an argument, I'll just say that I design and build tube amplifiers, my most recent design below.  Troubleshooting is an integral part of the design process.  Ultimately if the more simple approaches do not resolve the issue, many of which @YtseJamer has already tried, the circuit should be looked at.  "Bad solder joints" are a common cause and you will find it suggested in any discussion on troubleshooting tube amplifier hum.  If you have more relevant experience, then please, by all means.


If anyone knows what they are talking about when it comes to tube amps, @L0rdGwyn sure does.  Just a quick search of all his activity documented in the forum, will confirm that.


----------



## YtseJamer (Jun 2, 2021)

L0rdGwyn said:


> Well, if swapping the tubes makes no difference (i.e., the sound doesn't change sides) then it is the circuit.  You can short the RCA with a piece of wire from the interior touched to the exterior of the plug, which could identify if there is a ground loop.
> 
> Either way, the interior should be looked at to see if there is a suspicious solder joint, bad ground connection, or a short.  If you post some detailed photos we might be able to pick out the problem, but totally up to you if you want to go to that effort, but I think it is at least worth looking it over as it could be something obvious.  Troubleshooting an amplifier over the internet is tricky



Thanks again for your help.  They are asking me to send back the amp, but I will ask them if I can remove the panel to take a picture without voiding the warranty.  I would prefer to fix the problem myself, because I know it's going to cost me $300/$400 in shipping cost and customs fees because I'm in Canada.



FSonicSmith said:


> "are we talking about Grado?"



Yes I'm using the amp with the Grado Hemp and the ZMF Verite Closed.  I'm not only person in this thread who is using Grado headphones with the Quicksilver amp.


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Jun 29, 2021)

I feel guilty that this thread has gone quiet for so long. Here I am enjoying my Quicksilver on a daily basis and keeping it all to myself.

I have been very impressed with the amp in combination with my Bifrost 2 and Verite Closed. Not that it was necessary, but I “upgraded” the stock tubes. I’ve got EI 6BQ5’s and Gold Lion 12AX7’s in there presently, and now that it’s settled in the sound is fantastic. It has really smoothed out after a week or so, and I don’t feel the need to roll any more tubes at the moment. Can’t say I won’t try some NOS options if I find a good deal on a pair in the future.

I guess I would describe the sound as clean, dynamic and smooth all at once. It’s very clear without sounding etched in any way. I had a few issues with the treble being a little sharp when I rolled in the new tubes, but that went away after a few days. Right now everything sounds phenomenal!

I keep meaning to compare the Quicksilver to my SW51+, but I can’t bring myself to plug it in. I’m liking the Quicksilver too much at the moment to change anything!


----------



## tunes

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I feel guilty that this thread has gone quiet for so long. Here I am enjoying my Quicksilver on a daily basis and keeping it all to myself.
> 
> I have been very impressed with the amp in combination with my Bifrost 2 and Verite Closed. Not that it was necessary, but I “upgraded” the stock tubes. I’ve got EI 6BQ5’s and Gold Lion 12AX7’s in there presently, and now that it’s settled in the sound is fantastic. It has really smoothed out after a week or so, and I don’t feel the need to roll any more tubes at the moment. Can’t say I won’t try some NOS options if I find a good deal on a pair in the future.
> 
> ...


I wonder how the quicksilver compares with the
ZMF Pendant SE​


----------



## ckhirnigs113

tunes said:


> I wonder how the quicksilver compares with the
> ZMF Pendant SE​


Not sure, but I would like to think the Quicksilver can hang with anything in the $1000-2500 range. This is of course based on no testing on my part, just hearsay. I know I'm not the only one that would love to hear a comparison between the Quicksilver and the Pendant (OG or SE).


----------



## Dollar2

I don't have much to add either.  I'm just sitting and listening.  Smooth, balanced, natural.  My setup has an uncanny ability to make me "feel" an acoustic bass drum hit.  There was a hint of that before the Quicksilver.  Now it is just there, where it belongs.  Keep enjoying


----------



## snatex

This is the best value in the tube headphone market imo. I have a like new one that I have decided to part with if you are thinking of trying it. Link to my listing in my signature.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Like I’ve mentioned before, I’m new to tube amps. I have a simple question regarding my Quicksilver. Which tubes affect the sound more, the input or output? I’m considering getting some NOS Mullard CV4004/12AX7 from Upscale Audio to go alongside my EI 6BQ5 output tubes. Will this make a bigger difference than switching out the EI’s for NOS tubes?

I have the Gold Lion 12AX7’s in the amp currently, and they sound great already in my opinion. I’m just wondering if the NOS Mullards will take things to the next level.


----------



## joeq70

Dropping by to contribute some to this quiet thread. 

One thing that stands out to me with this amp is bass really slams with it but without things sounding bloated. Nice and punchy and fast sounding.

I bought a couple tubes to try out. I'll probably swing by with tube impressions periodically. Right now I have nothing fancy but some current production "upgrades". 

EL84 Genalex Gold Lion --this tube sound fine but is a little too mid-forward/etched for my taste. The stock JJ EL84 is better IMO.

JJ ECC803 S -- this tube sounds better than the stock chinese 12AX7. It's just a bit smoother and more rich in the midrange.


----------



## ethermalt

Just a littele thing I leaned by my experience of 6BQ5 rolling with time and money.
For musical performance: Tungsram EL84
For audio excitement: Reflector 6P14P-K (not 6P14P-EV)
Those two are good. Try it.


----------



## tunes

Has anyone tried this amp with the Hifiman Susvara?


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Try as I might, I couldn’t resist some more tube-rolling and bought a couple vintage 12AX7 tubes to try in the Quicksilver. I’ve got Amperex (made in Holland) and Tungsram (made in Hungary) tubes on the way.

I’m going to stick with the Ei 6BQ5 for now to avoid changing too many variables at once, though I was pretty close to buying 4 Siemens branded Tungsram EL84’s on eBay today. I showed the tiniest bit of self control.


----------



## tunes

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Try as I might, I couldn’t resist some more tube-rolling and bought a couple vintage 12AX7 tubes to try in the Quicksilver. I’ve got Amperex (made in Holland) and Tungsram (made in Hungary) tubes on the way.
> 
> I’m going to stick with the Ei 6BQ5 for now to avoid changing too many variables at once, though I was pretty close to buying 4 Siemens branded Tungsram EL84’s on eBay today. I showed the tiniest bit of self control.


Can this amp drive power hungry HPs like ABYSS TC or SUSVARA ??


----------



## ckhirnigs113

tunes said:


> Can this amp drive power hungry HPs like ABYSS TC or SUSVARA ??


Hardest to drive headphones I own are Mod House Argons, and the Quicksilver has no trouble with them. I’m not sure about the two you mentioned though, sorry.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I showed the tiniest bit of self control.



For shame!!

_(heh, heh)_


----------



## darkstar1

My quickie is being run with 
Tung-Sol Driver tubes and the Gold plated Tung-Sol 12AX7. All matched from upscale audio - Platinum grade. I will probably stop here as the NOS prices seem crazy to me. Over the stock tubes these were more neutral, detailed with a bigger sound stage.

I have wanted to get into DIY and moding for a long time. After hearing the QS I decided if I wanted something better I would have to spend 2x and I am not really sold that I may get overall better performance boost spending 2k and above. So I decided to upgrade the coupling caps with Jupiter Copper Wax caps. This further expanded soundstage esp layering and added some more details. They don't have much time in the QS so I still may see some additional gains as they fully break in.

I also just bought a TKD Volume pot which I will install. 

I am doing this mostly for fun. I was happy with the QS in stock format. I am just at the point where if I am going to have two or three good amps I would rather learn more about the hobby and learn then just keep spending.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Have any of you QHA owners put 7189 tubes in place of the stock EL84’s? From everything I’m reading, you should be able to use a 7189 in any EL84 application but not the other way around. 7189 tubes are rated to handle a higher plate voltage (400v) than the EL84 (300v).

Reason I ask is because I bought a rather large assortment of EL84 tubes from someone, and it included about 6 Telefunken 7189’s. I’d like to try them in the Quicksilver, but I thought I’d run it by you guys first.


----------



## Ralf Hutter

7189's work just fine.


----------



## tunes

darkstar1 said:


> My quickie is being run with
> Tung-Sol Driver tubes and the Gold plated Tung-Sol 12AX7. All matched from upscale audio - Platinum grade. I will probably stop here as the NOS prices seem crazy to me. Over the stock tubes these were more neutral, detailed with a bigger sound stage.
> 
> I have wanted to get into DIY and moding for a long time. After hearing the QS I decided if I wanted something better I would have to spend 2x and I am not really sold that I may get overall better performance boost spending 2k and above. So I decided to upgrade the coupling caps with Jupiter Copper Wax caps. This further expanded soundstage esp layering and added some more details. They don't have much time in the QS so I still may see some additional gains as they fully break in.
> ...


Can you provide your source/BOM for the coupling caps and how much time it takes to desoldering the old and insert the new?  Did you run this by the Quicksilver designer as a true upgrade and will it void the warranty?


----------



## ckhirnigs113

tunes said:


> Can you provide your source/BOM for the coupling caps and how much time it takes to desoldering the old and insert the new?  Did you run this by the Quicksilver designer as a true upgrade and will it void the warranty?


I imagine any modifications outside of changing tubes would probably void the warranty. I'd reach out to Mike at Quicksilver to verify though.


----------



## tunes

Mike was very helpful and basically feels that any upgrade caps would actually degrade the SQ.

“


> > > > > Replacing the coupling caps would result in poorer sound in most cases and would would video the warranty. Tubes with gold plated pins generally soften the sound
> > > > > but the best 12AX7s we have found for the Headphone amp are the Chinese 12AX7B and the Mullard 4004 which we sell for $24 each.


“


----------



## darkstar1

I will give my opinion. First and foremost I read up on the safety precautions one has to take when working on a tube amp.  If your are unwilling to read, watch and ask about it don't mod your amp. You also will need tools solder iron, needle noose pliers, replacement caps, alligator clips and a resistor. 

2. I would have never in a million years thought to mod this amp and go back to Quicksilver and ask for Warranty service. If you are not willing to take responsibility for the mod I would say don't do it. 

3. I respect Quicksilver audio and the craftsmanship that went into this amp. I am a novice. Mike knows way way way more than I.

That being said I have at this point upgraded coupling caps, Volume pot and a smoothing cap. This weekend I will upgrade the large power supply cap. In my opinion the upgrade has been very real. Slight increase in resolution, Large increase in sound staging and layering. Some tonal changes all for the better imo (subjective). Smoothing of the sound somewhat. I believe the amp sounds great stock and sounds a lot better now. I am not changing values of parts for the most part but buying more expensive parts with same values. The amp sounds amazing. It is not like a interconnect change something I have always found subtle  and not worth the cost. I think the change has been bigger than a tube changes. I feel the overall character of the amp is still quicksilver. Large sound, quick, dynamic and smooth just better. I will see if upgrading the power supply offers further improvement this weekend. In fact after this weekend I will have replaced every cap in the amp except one. 

Coupling caps used,

Jupiter Copper and foil wax paper cap

.15uf600V.75  x  1.38$65.00

Said to be slightly warm cap. Very good bang for the buck cap. It can get really expensive real quick with some manufactures. Very happy with performance 

Volume pot used: 

TKD Potentiometer 100K 2CP-601 Series 6R25 Log Taper.​not a perfect fit but works and I like it. 


So I want to to say that the third cap I changed is a DC Smoothing cap but I am not 100%

Sprague Capacitor 100uF 450Vdc Atom TVA Series​


Yeah I think this stuff is a true upgrade. Look at DIY community and upgrades companies offer. Much of it is an upgrade in parts. Read up and see if you think you want to give it a shot. Plenty of info. Google is your friend. It took me less than 35 minutes to replace caps. Amps are built to a price point.


----------



## dpump

darkstar1:  Can you post a picture of your modifications?


----------



## joeq70

Paging @darkstar1for mod updates. I've got my Quicksilver amp for sale but I'm gonna mod it for fun after wedding if there are no takers.


----------



## darkstar1

All the capacitors have been changed in the amp. The Pot has also been upgraded. I don't even know what I could do to improve the sound further. I wish the tubes sockets were nicer but I am not going to buy nicer ones and rewire 4 sockets. I don't think the sonic improvements would be that great and it would require a good deal of work and risk that I mess something up.

The amp sounds amazing. What are you looking to improve? 

Currently amp has larger stage, more resolution, dynamics.. A bit smoother sound. In its original form I wanted a bit more smoothness and to tame the high notes a bit. all has been accomplished and them some.

Upgrading the large cap seemed to add a bit more dynamics. Before I changed the power cap the amp had nice tonal warmth. After the big cap was replaced the amp bass and dynamics increase.


----------



## Tomm11

tunes said:


> Mike was very helpful and basically feels that any upgrade caps would actually degrade the SQ.
> 
> “
> 
> “


Replacing the coupling caps may or may not improve the SQ.  The result would depend on your perception.  You can get really deep in a money pit just swapping out a pair of coupling caps looking for "best".   I've had a QS HPA for a while and personally have no desire to change anything at this point.   If I get bored down the road and find that I want to tweak the sound I may do so.  But whatever one does with part swaps, it won't really change the sonic character of the amp.   Personally, I think Mike did a great job with this amp at $1k.


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Jun 16, 2022)

I’m having so much fun rolling tubes that I haven’t even considered any hardware “upgrades”. I’d like to make sure I keep my warranty intact, so tube rolling is probably as far as I’ll tweak. The amp is great even with the stock tubes, but I’ve settled on Amperex 12AX7’s and I have tried lots of EL84’s. I have Mullard, GE oval gray plates, Ei, Sylvania, Siemens, Telefunken and Amperex. I bought some 1st generation 1955 Mullard EL84 disc getters from @Wes S that I’m excited to try in the QS. They should be in tomorrow.


----------



## Pharmaboy

I'm going to end up getting one of these amps soon. The stars are lining up to make that happen. Had some other stuff to get out of the way first.

I have unfinished business w/tubes in headphone audio. Never really chased tubes here the way I did years ago in big 2-channel audio systems. I know from those experiences just how much magic tubes can bring to audio. While no audio gear or technology comes close to really capturing music (vs the real thing in a real room), tubes do an uncanny job of conveying the realness & harmonic content of musical notes.


----------



## darkstar1

I think the amp sounded great stock. It is a very good amp for the price. If you look around the internet you can find people talking about some high priced tube amps that have noise issues. Just the fact the QS is so dead quiet is a testament to the design. I wish I had adequate experience with super high priced tube amps to compare. I have heard some at camjam but not long enough. 

I think the coupling caps did improve resolution and imaging. You can spend a heap of money. I did research and bought the bang for buck caps per my research. I think in total I put around $250 in caps into the amp. You also have to consider that you need tools etc. Of course there is no "best".

From the little research I have done suggests the basics of tube design where perfected long ago. So if no crazy new circuit topography is being developed how do tube amps improve? From what I have read it  indicates the parts play a big role. Tighter specs. 

Take Pass Amps. If your read about them its said they have a simple class A design but with high quality parts. If people could do that with cheap parts I am sure they would. I just reason that parts do matter. Also a designer has to consider cost and what the market of consumers is willing to pay. Anyway some say amps all sound the same.

I want to try building a Elekit amp at some point. I don't think my V281 or Quicksilver will be going anywhere anytime soon


----------



## vlach

darkstar1 said:


> I think the amp sounded great stock. It is a very good amp for the price. If you look around the internet you can find people talking about some high priced tube amps that have noise issues. Just the fact the QS is so dead quiet is a testament to the design. I wish I had adequate experience with super high priced tube amps to compare. I have heard some at camjam but not long enough.
> 
> I think the coupling caps did improve resolution and imaging. You can spend a heap of money. I did research and bought the bang for buck caps per my research. I think in total I put around $250 in caps into the amp. You also have to consider that you need tools etc. Of course there is no "best".
> 
> ...


From what i can gather looking at this internal photo, there are 6 caps + the large external one. I did not know it was possible to spend $250 on 7 capacitors. Would you mind sharing the caps info/details? Thank you!

Edit: Can you indulge us with photos of the modded unit?


----------



## Tomm11

I assure you that you can easily spend well above $250 on a single capacitor let alone 7 of them ... 

https://www.partsconnexion.com/ANAGCAP-81877.html


----------



## vlach

Tomm11 said:


> I assure you that you can easily spend well above $250 on a single capacitor let alone 7 of them ...
> 
> https://www.partsconnexion.com/ANAGCAP-81877.html


Now i know 😊


----------



## Tomm11 (Sep 24, 2021)

vlach said:


> Now i know 😊


That was a quick search based off of my familiarity with the brand.  Bet if I tried I could find a more expensive one . It gets downright silly.


----------



## darkstar1

Seriously most caps are not that expensive. The coupling caps are in the signal path and are generally going to cost you the most. The one you show is Audio Note like top of the heap stuff.

So I replaced the white coupling caps in my QS with a value much closer to the original. I replaced them with Jupiter caps that cost in the ball park of 165 (both). Again I researched this. There are websites that rate caps and list sonic performance. Jupiter is always near the top of the list and the cheapest. 

The large cap for the power supply was changed at a cost of 40 bucks from digi-key and the brand was Epcos. It was one if not the most expensive cap with the same value. I have this brand installed in my 2 channel power amp.

The black cap near the power supply in the picture was replaced with an Atom Sprague cap from parts connection. I believe that was 36 bucks.

The two blue caps by the driver tubs were replaced by non-polarized Jensen's for 18 bucks or so.

the lower black cap was replaced by a Kemet cap from digi key at 9 bucks.


That puts me around 268 probably a little more with shipping


I also replaced the volume pot for 40 bucks.


----------



## joeq70

Thanks for the wealth of info @darkstar1. Just to make sure I understand, the QS Audio branded coupling caps are specc'ed slightly differently than the Jupiter caps you used. Your Jupiters are rated for v600 and .15uf while the originals were v400 .12uf.  Is this value difference meaningful?

As a side note, if anyone is experiencing even a hint of 60hz hum/ground loop from their amp: In my case, the culprit was the USB connection going in to my desktop PC. My particular DAC doesn't need the +5v pin or the ground on the USB, so I placed tiny strips of tape over each of the respective pins, and I additionally needed to wrap the exterior metal on the USB plug with tape to make the hum go away. Sounds great now.


----------



## Tomm11 (Sep 25, 2021)

darkstar1 said:


> Seriously most caps are not that expensive. The coupling caps are in the signal path and are generally going to cost you the most. The one you show is Audio Note like top of the heap stuff.
> 
> So I replaced the white coupling caps in my QS with a value much closer to the original. I replaced them with Jupiter caps that cost in the ball park of 165 (both). Again I researched this. There are websites that rate caps and list sonic performance. Jupiter is always near the top of the list and the cheapest.
> 
> ...


Yes, my link to that AN cap was just to show an example to someone who couldn't fathom how it cost you $250 to replace a few caps

Have you considered replacing the resistors yet?  The audiophiles will tell you that there are a plethora of potential gains to be had there. 

For the record, I've repaired and built guitar amplifiers as well as audio components ... amplifiers, preamplifiers, phonostages, including building parts to repair/upgrade some vintage audio components.  That said,  I'm far from a guru and I'm not posting this to toot my own horn.  Just relaying that I have a little bit of experience with this stuff.  In other words, I understand the desire to tinker, so to speak.


----------



## darkstar1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Oh yeah you sound like you have more experience than me. I am just beginning working on gear.

I have thought about the resistors. I just have not dove in just yet. Unlike caps the values are not on the resistors. I know the color bands give the ohm value but how do you find the watt value without a schematic?  I blew up two resistors and Mike was kind enough to confirm values and they were replaced with no issue.



joeq70:

there are several markers on the caps. If the cap is polarized (having positive and negative). You need to replace the cap and make sure the new cap - and + side retain the same position as the original cap.  Its best to take a picture so you have a reference before removing old caps.

then you have the Capacitance uf values and the volts value. So on caps you can exceed the v value and have no problem. Never go below as the cap is designed to deal with a certain level of volts. If its below the circuits volts it will cause the cap to fail.

Capacitance you generally don't want to change as it can alter behavior of the circuit. Per my reading coupling caps are usually .1 uf to .22 uf. The higher the uf level the more pronounced bass you get. Quicksilver probably worked with a supplier to create a cap with desired specs and then rebranded them Quicksilver. You can buy them on Quicksilvers website. I went with .15 because it was available and was close to what was originally in the amp.

And again caps can be deadly. You need to read up on how to discharge then properly. Never just open the amp and start touching leads. Always have it unplugged and discharge the caps first.


----------



## Tomm11

Just from the photo, there look to be several "basic" metal film and carbon film resistors.  Probably 1/2 watt but that's just a guess based solely on that little photo and what's typically found inside.   I also see what looks to be two metal oxides as well (the brownish/red resistors).  Those are probably either 3 or 5 watt.  But again, that's just a guess.  Personally, I can pretty much tell what wattage the resistors are by looking at them.   I'm referring to typical resistors.  There are all kinds of audiophile types in different sizes, colors and even shapes.


----------



## darkstar1

Tomm11 

I know from Mike that some of the resistors used are by Vishay. I think audio note is crazy wanting 58 bucks a pop. Do you have any suggestions? I thought vishay was considered pretty quality as far as parts go. TDK are really in same price range. I probably need to do some research.


----------



## Tomm11 (Sep 26, 2021)

It's possible that they are Vishay resistors.  They have a boat load of different series with different appearances, including those small blue striped ones in both carbon and metal film types.  So, I don't doubt what Mike says at all.  Vishay does produce quality passive components.  
Personally, I wouldn't bother with the resistors.  I just mentioned it as another component that some of the audiophiles swear can make a difference. 

Just looking at the photo, the only thing that I think that I personally would mess with in the future, if I get the itch, are the 2 coupling caps.  I don't see any real reason to mess with the electrolytics unless one or more of them had a reputation as a poor performing part.  But I'm sure that Mike chose well based on his experience and performance for the cost.  It's safe to say that the single biggest sonic change, as far as swapping passive components goes, is going be the film coupling capacitors.


----------



## darkstar1

I agree. The volume pot is also in the signal path. I also do think the big cap made a difference. quite happy with the sound.


----------



## vlach

Tomm11 said:


> It's possible that they are Vishay resistors.  They have a boat load of different series with different appearances, including those small blue striped ones in both carbon and metal film types.  So, I don't doubt what Mike says at all.  Vishay does produce quality passive components.
> Personally, I wouldn't bother with the resistors.  I just mentioned it as another component that some of the audiophiles swear can make a difference.
> 
> Just looking at the photo, the only thing that I think that I personally would mess with in the future, if I get the itch, are the 2 coupling caps.  I don't see any real reason to mess with the electrolytics unless one or more of them had a reputation as a poor performing part.  But I'm sure that Mike chose well based on his experience and performance for the cost.  It's safe to say that the single biggest sonic change, as far as swapping passive components goes, is going be the film coupling capacitors.


Tomm11, are these white coupling caps also referred to as 'suppression film' capacitors, meant to reduce emission and increase the immunity of radio and electromagnetic interference? If so i'm curious to know how much of an impact they have on SQ.


----------



## Tomm11

Those white caps basically "couple" driver tube to the power tube.  They need to allow the audio signal (AC) to pass while filtering out DC.  They are directly in the signal path and different caps do have an impact on the sound.   

 What comes to mind with "suppression cap" are caps used specifically for the purpose of filtering RFI or other electrical interference.  They're primarily ceramic caps I think but film caps are used as well.   Probably depending on the type of interference and the application.  But I'm out of my depth beyond that.


----------



## vlach

Tomm11 said:


> Those white caps basically "couple" driver tube to the power tube.  They need to allow the audio signal (AC) to pass while filtering out DC.  They are directly in the signal path and different caps do have an impact on the sound.
> 
> What comes to mind with "suppression cap" are caps used specifically for the purpose of filtering RFI or other electrical interference.  They're primarily ceramic caps I think but film caps are used as well.   Probably depending on the type of interference and the application.  But I'm out of my depth beyond that.


This is useful info, thank you. To be honest, i'm curious more than anything else because the QS is the most transparent tube amp i've ever heard/owned and i don't think i will be modifying it anytime soon. That said, i have another tube amp (OTL) that could use some improvement in the transparency department and it uses similar white coupling caps between driver & power tubes, so any info i can get on this topic helps, thanks again!


----------



## StevenR296 (Sep 28, 2021)

I've never owned a tube amp, but I've had the itch and just placed an order! I'm extremely curious how the Quicksilver compares to the Burson Soloist 3X Performance and the Jotunheim 2. Those are my current SS amps. Headphones are ZMF Aeolus, ZMF Verite Open and Closed, and Senn HD800S. DAC is Bifrost 2. Any input? Thanks!


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Sep 28, 2021)

StevenR296 said:


> I've never owned a tube amp, but I've had the itch and just placed an order! I'm extremely curious how the Quicksilver compares to the Burson Soloist 3X Performance and the Jotunheim 2. Those are my current SS amps. Headphones are ZMF Aeolus, ZMF Verite Open and Closed, and Senn HD800S. Any input? Thanks!


You’re going to love the Quicksilver with those ZMF’s! I never had a high end SS amp, but I can’t see myself going back from tubes now that I’ve gotten the QS and SW51+.

I’ve rolled a pair or 1955 Mullard EL84’s to go alongside my mid-60’s Amperex 12AX7’s. The combination is really excellent. I may not change a thing for a while unless I come across a good deal on a pair of 1950’s Amperex with Foil D Getters.


----------



## YtseJamer

ckhirnigs113 said:


> You’re going to love the Quicksilver with those ZMF’s! I never had a high end SS amp, but I can’t see myself going back from tubes now



+1

The Quicksilver is my favorite amp with the Verite Closed.


----------



## Tomm11 (Sep 28, 2021)

vlach said:


> This is useful info, thank you. To be honest, i'm curious more than anything else because the QS is the most transparent tube amp i've ever heard/owned and i don't think i will be modifying it anytime soon. That said, i have another tube amp (OTL) that could use some improvement in the transparency department and it uses similar white coupling caps between driver & power tubes, so any info i can get on this topic helps, thanks again!


OTL amps are different.  There are no output transformers (OTL = Output Transformerless).   They typically have a large capacitor (2 caps, one per channel) directly in the signal path between the output/power tube and the headphone socket.  Same purpose ... pass signal (AC) and block DC.  That capacitor will have the largest impact on the sonics of the amplifier as far as the capacitors go.   Because they are often large value, high voltage capacitors, manufacturers often use electrolytic capacitors in that position due to cost and size.


----------



## StevenR296

YtseJamer said:


> +1
> 
> The Quicksilver is my favorite amp with the Verite Closed.


Awesome! Did you get your hum issue figured out? Just started reading back through the thread.


----------



## YtseJamer

StevenR296 said:


> Awesome! Did you get your hum issue figured out? Just started reading back through the thread.



Yes I was able to fix the hum issue with the Morley Hum Exterminator.   

The hum is entirely gone with my high impedance headphones.  I can still hear a little bit of hum with my Grados, but not enough to prevent me to use them with the amp.


----------



## ksorota

Hey all, I have been rocking the QS for a week or so now and found bliss with it.  I have had a whole love hate relationship with tube amps, but this one has hit the sweet spot for me.  

I have been reading about the cap upgrades people have done, and since it is something that I do to most of my amps I started looking into it.  

I started talking to Jupiter about some .12uf caps since all they had were the .15s and they said they will be winding new ones next week and can do a batch of .12s for us Quicksilver people.  

They are going to do a few extras, but I was told I should offer them here so that they can make enough for anyone interested.  

So if you are looking to do the Jupiter cap swap with the copper foil wax, now would be a good time to get a capacitance match set.  

The winding starts next week, so be good to get all those who are interested to make it known by tomorrow.


----------



## ksorota

Looks like they will do .12uf 400v. 

I’ll get back to you guys on any price adjustments.


----------



## Tomm11 (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm thinking I'd go with the Miflex (KPCU) over Jupiter.  They are larger though.


----------



## ksorota

The price for the quick batch of .12 uf 400v is 47$ per. If anyone is interested, let me know


----------



## Nepbnmk

Putting mine up for sale. Love the sound and build quality. Just not using my stationary headphone set-up as much as my portable one.


----------



## stevehecht

Has anyone tried the Quicksilver using Genesis ETA headphones?


----------



## ksorota

The Genesis is a fantastic match with the Quicksilver, and is my main listening chain. The QS plays to the Gen strengths, including the great layered bass, rich mids and engaging highs.  I the engagement factor is very high between the two!


----------



## stevehecht

Does anyone know if Mike honors the warranty for second-hand purchasers?


----------



## Tomm11

stevehecht said:


> Does anyone know if Mike honors the warranty for second-hand purchasers?


The official policy (as stated on the website) is that the warranty covers the original purchaser for non modified product.  90 days tubes, 3 years parts and labor.  
You'd have to contact Mike to see if there is leeway in that policy to cover second hand purchasers.


----------



## Contrails

Anyone thinking of selling their QS amp? Preferably stock version. Flick me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## Contrails

Just put an order in through Gcaudio.  Gonna use a step down trafo (220v-110v) to use it in Nz.


----------



## StevenR296

Contrails said:


> Just put an order in through Gcaudio.  Gonna use a step down trafo (220v-110v) to use it in Nz.


That's where I bought mine from. Great service 👍🏼


----------



## Contrails

StevenR296 said:


> That's where I bought mine from. Great service 👍🏼


How long did it take for them to send the amp? Is it built after placing an order? Thanks.


----------



## StevenR296

Contrails said:


> How long did it take for them to send the amp? Is it built after placing an order? Thanks.


I got mine within a week. I placed an order with GC, and GC told me they would place the order with Quicksilver. Based on the speed, I think it was pre-built.


----------



## ksorota

Custom jupiter condensor copper foils are now available in limited quantities. Email in for special order.


----------



## YtseJamer

The synergy in between the Quicksilver and the ZMF Atticus is unbelievable.


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Oct 28, 2021)

I love my Quicksilver together with my Verite Closed. I have an Auteur heading my way, due to arrive on Saturday. I can't wait to see how the Auteur pairs with the QHA. I've read from some owners of the combo that the pairing is pretty special. Looking forward to hearing it for myself!


----------



## YtseJamer

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I love my Quicksilver together with my Verite Closed. I have an Auteur heading my way, due to arrive on Saturday. I can't wait to see how the Auteur pairs with the QHA. I've read from some owners of the combo that the pairing is pretty special. Looking forward to hearing it for myself!



Please let me know because I'm also planning to buy the Auteur in the future.


----------



## jonathan c

YtseJamer said:


> Please let me know because I'm also planning to buy the Auteur in the future.


While I do not own the Quicksilver Headphone Amplifier, the closest to that which I do own is the o/t/c Woo Audio WA6 (first generation: with Mullard GZ34  / CBS-Hytron 5692s). I do own a black limba wood Auteur. The WA6 / Auteur duet *is *phenomenal.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

YtseJamer said:


> Please let me know because I'm also planning to buy the Auteur in the future.


Will do!


----------



## Pharmaboy

A tube-rolling question for those with this amp: would a matched pair of NOS Brimar CV4033 tubes (12AT7 equivalents) work as drivers for this amp?

I suspect & hope the answer is yes. If so, I already have the ideal set of matched driver tubes to roll into this amp--if/when I get one.


----------



## ksorota

Yes, that would work great. I’m running 7728s right now, which are 12at7 equivalents.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ksorota said:


> Yes, that would work great. I’m running 7728s right now, which are 12at7 equivalents.


Thanks!

Did you get any sonic benefit from rolling the 7728s in place of stock?


----------



## ksorota

Pharmaboy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Did you get any sonic benefit from rolling the 7728s in place of stock?



Yah. This time is one of my favorites for and depth to the soundstage. It adds a bit more clarity as well as bass definition.


----------



## Ralf Hutter

> A tube-rolling question for those with this amp: would a matched pair of NOS Brimar CV4033 tubes (12AT7 equivalents) work as drivers for this amp?



FWIW, I asked Mike S this question prior to buying my amp and he said "no":



> Only 12AX7s should be used.
> 
> 
> Mike Sanders
> ...


----------



## Ralf Hutter

And to further clarify the tube substitution question, I asked him this:

On Thu, Jul 16, 2020 at 7:34 AM Quicksilver Audio <info@quicksilveraudio.com> wrote:


> Any 12AX7 will work but 5751 and 12AD7 are not 12AX7s. ECC83 and ECC803S are just European 12AX7s.
> 
> Mike
> On Wed, Jul 15, 2020 at 6:41 PM  wrote:
> ...


----------



## ksorota

Interesting, I would love to know a more definitive answer.  Its pretty common to switch. between the three 12a - 7 variants on many amps.  

I found many 12ax7 tubes that I did not like, but have had great success with both 12au7 and 12at7 sonically. The Stock 12ax7's were the best I tried of that variant.


----------



## Dbriv

I am using Raytheon 12DF7 and I highly recommended them if you can find a pair. Aircraft grade tubes that are super quiet and sound great.


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Oct 28, 2021)

I have also limited my rolling to 12AX7/ECC83 after inquiring with Mike at Quicksilver. I’ve also followed his advice and stuck to EL84/6BQ5 output tubes. I don’t know very much about using tubes that an amp wasn’t designed for, but I have decided to stick with what Mike recommends.

That being said, there are some great choices out there even within the stock tube families, 12AX7 and EL84. I’ve tried 5 or 6 types of each and have found some great sounding combinations. The stock setup is surprisingly good considering the tubes being used, but I’ve found some vintage tubes that take it to another level for my preferences.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Ralf Hutter said:


> And to further clarify the tube substitution question, I asked him this:
> 
> On Thu, Jul 16, 2020 at 7:34 AM Quicksilver Audio <info@quicksilveraudio.com> wrote:


Sorry to hear this, since it scuttles my 12AT7 rolling idea. But it's better to find this out from you than have a problem with the amp itself.

I do have a pair of Telefunken 12AX7s, which I'm told are some kind of holy grail. But I doubt it's a matched pair. So I'm back at zero--no NOS tubes for an amp I don't own yet.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ksorota said:


> Interesting, I would love to know a more definitive answer.  Its pretty common to switch. between the three 12a - 7 variants on many amps.
> 
> I found many 12ax7 tubes that I did not like, but have had great success with both 12au7 and 12at7 sonically. The Stock 12ax7's were the best I tried of that variant.


Do you mean that you had great success with both 12AU7 and 12AT7 sonically in the Quicksilver tube headphone amp? Or in other devices?

I do know that 12AT7 tubes have lower output than 12AX7 tubes. Apparently Mike Sanders designed his tube for the output of 12AX7s and nothing lower...


----------



## ksorota (Oct 28, 2021)

I have been using the 12au7 and 12at7 variants in the Quicksilver and have not noticed anything but good sound.  My favorite pairs are the Raytheon 7728s and 7730s, but the 7728s are pretty exclusively being used with the JJ EL84 stock tubes.  Great synergy together!

They run very cool compared to the JJs.  Less than 100 degree F for sure


----------



## jonathan c

Pharmaboy said:


> Do you mean that you had great success with both 12AU7 and 12AT7 sonically in the Quicksilver tube headphone amp? Or in other devices?
> 
> I do know that 12AT7 tubes have lower output than 12AX7 tubes. Apparently Mike Sanders designed his tube for the output of 12AX7s and nothing lower...


I would think 🤷🏻 that using a tube with lower gain but the same filament current etc would be OK.  As an example, the Linear Tube Audio MZ3 is designed to use 12AT7s (60x). The LTA people (and the manual) say that 12AU7s (20x) are OK but that 12AX7s (100x) are not OK.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

jonathan c said:


> I would think 🤷🏻 that using a tube with lower gain but the same filament current etc would be OK.  As an example, the Linear Tube Audio MZ3 is designed to use 12AT7s (60x). The LTA people (and the manual) say that 12AU7s (20x) are OK but that 12AX7s (100x) are not OK.


That certainly makes sense to me, but Mike must have a reason for discouraging owners of his amp from trying these lower gain tubes.


----------



## jonathan c

ckhirnigs113 said:


> That certainly makes sense to me, but Mike must have a reason for discouraging owners of his amp from trying these lower gain tubes.


One possible benefit of using lower gain tubes could be having to turn the volume knob further clockwise - this could minimise or eliminate the channel volume mismatches which sometimes occur early in the knob rotation.


----------



## gefski

jonathan c said:


> One possible benefit of using lower gain tubes could be having to turn the volume knob further clockwise - this could minimise or eliminate the channel volume mismatches which sometimes occur early in the knob rotation.


I’ve had the QS for a few days and wasn’t thrilled with the high gain for exactly that reason. (9:00 is plenty loud) I saw that JJ has an EL844 as a low gain/power replacement for EL84. When I asked about using it the answer was “You could but the gain won't be any different. Mike Sanders”.

I also looked at several threads & forums about the 12AX7 family and came away with lots of comments suggesting it was hard to tell any difference with the low gain tubes. There isn’t much info about tube gain in Hi-Fi amps though; most of what I saw related to guitar amps.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ksorota said:


> I have been using the 12au7 and 12at7 variants in the Quicksilver and have not noticed anything but good sound.  My favorite pairs are the Raytheon 7728s and 7730s, but the 7728s are pretty exclusively being used with the JJ EL84 stock tubes.  Great synergy together!
> 
> They run very cool compared to the JJs.  Less than 100 degree F for sure


verrrrrry interesting...

I don't have the QS yet, but when I do get it from a Head-Fi pal, I'm not sure how much I'll care about warranty coverage, using a lower-power driver tube like my matched pair of Brimar CV4033s, etc. I say that because he's the 2nd owner & told me, "the guy that I got the Quicksilver from swapped the coupling caps in it to V-Cap ODAM caps http://www.v-cap.com/odam-capacitors.php "

Since rolling coupling caps is occasionally mentioned in QS threads as a way to improve the amp's sound (at least somewhat), I'm interested in that particular amp & waiting for my friend to cut it loose...


----------



## ksorota

Pharmaboy said:


> verrrrrry interesting...
> 
> I don't have the QS yet, but when I do get it from a Head-Fi pal, I'm not sure how much I'll care about warranty coverage, using a lower-power driver tube like my matched pair of Brimar CV4033s, etc. I say that because he's the 2nd owner & told me, "the guy that I got the Quicksilver from swapped the coupling caps in it to V-Cap ODAM caps http://www.v-cap.com/odam-capacitors.php "
> 
> Since rolling coupling caps is occasionally mentioned in QS threads as a way to improve the amp's sound (at least somewhat), I'm interested in that particular amp & waiting for my friend to cut it loose...



I havent been able to find the time, but I will be swapping mine out with some Jupiter Copper foil caps soon!  I have swapped out the Large power capacitor already to a Vishay Sprague of same spec.  It seemed to add some more impact.  I have some other caps to swap in as well, I have some Nichicons and Elnas at the house to play with.  

Fun and easy amp to swap parts with.


----------



## ksorota

I do wish the tube sockets were of better quality.  But overall the thing is solid.  

I cannot tell if I like the silver or black transformer cover better, but its a pain to keep changing back and forth so I am going to stick with black for now.


----------



## gefski

Pharmaboy said:


> verrrrrry interesting...
> 
> I don't have the QS yet, but when I do get it from a Head-Fi pal, I'm not sure how much I'll care about warranty coverage, using a lower-power driver tube like my matched pair of Brimar CV4033s, etc. I say that because he's the 2nd owner & told me, "the guy that I got the Quicksilver from swapped the coupling caps in it to V-Cap ODAM caps http://www.v-cap.com/odam-capacitors.php "
> 
> Since rolling coupling caps is occasionally mentioned in QS threads as a way to improve the amp's sound (at least somewhat), I'm interested in that particular amp & waiting for my friend to cut it loose...


Sounds like my experience as a 3rd owner of my WA6 Gen 1. Originally bought from Woo with their upgraded caps, sockets, volume control.  I love it and in our Seattle HeadFi group (unfortunately no meets since early 2020) it’s considered one of the best Woos we’ve had. Hope it keeps on keeping on.

I don’t at this point have any mods in mind for the QS, just want to get to know it.


----------



## tedacura1

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I have also limited my rolling to 12AX7/ECC83 after inquiring with Mike at Quicksilver. I’ve also followed his advice and stuck to EL84/6BQ5 output tubes. I don’t know very much about using tubes that an amp wasn’t designed for, but I have decided to stick with what Mike recommends.
> 
> That being said, there are some great choices out there even within the stock tube families, 12AX7 and EL84. I’ve tried 5 or 6 types of each and have found some great sounding combinations. The stock setup is surprisingly good considering the tubes being used, but I’ve found some vintage tubes that take it to another level for my preferences.


what are some combinations (tubes) that you find to make an improvement on the stock tubes sounds and what are you presently using?


----------



## mav52

HeyWaj10 said:


> How does this amp deliver in terms of tube-y goodness, i.e. 3D/holographic soundstage, richness in tone, etc.?  Obvioulsy this amp is a champ in terms of build design and quality and can drive a wide range of headphones easily - I'm just curious about those other aspects moreso.





HeyWaj10 said:


> Wow sorry I missed your question.  Well it has loads of sound stage,, punchy and I think it leans towards neutral with a hint of warm.  OF course tube rolling could change that,


----------



## Ticonz

Hey guys!  I recently purchased this amp from Mike and absolutely love it for listening to music.  I have a quick question about pc gaming.   It seems that I get a very low background noise when I am playing video games on my pc.  The sound doesn't occur at all when listening to music or doing anything else on my computer but appears during games.  It isn't happening at all when there is a load screen but otherwise while in menu's and playing said game.. I can hear it.  Wondering if this has happened to anyone else with this amp?  I am very new to tube amps ( this being my first one ) so I am unsure of how to go about this or just live with the fact I cant use it to game.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## gonintendo

Ticonz said:


> Hey guys!  I recently purchased this amp from Mike and absolutely love it for listening to music.  I have a quick question about pc gaming.   It seems that I get a very low background noise when I am playing video games on my pc.  The sound doesn't occur at all when listening to music or doing anything else on my computer but appears during games.  It isn't happening at all when there is a load screen but otherwise while in menu's and playing said game.. I can hear it.  Wondering if this has happened to anyone else with this amp?  I am very new to tube amps ( this being my first one ) so I am unsure of how to go about this or just live with the fact I cant use it to game.  Thanks in advance!


Do you have an outboard DAC or are you using your motherboards headphone jack


----------



## gonintendo

Ticonz said:


> Hey guys!  I recently purchased this amp from Mike and absolutely love it for listening to music.  I have a quick question about pc gaming.   It seems that I get a very low background noise when I am playing video games on my pc.  The sound doesn't occur at all when listening to music or doing anything else on my computer but appears during games.  It isn't happening at all when there is a load screen but otherwise while in menu's and playing said game.. I can hear it.  Wondering if this has happened to anyone else with this amp?  I am very new to tube amps ( this being my first one ) so I am unsure of how to go about this or just live with the fact I cant use it to game.  Thanks in advance!


  Because that sounds like cpu/gpu noise getting to your amp. 
If you don’t have a DAC, get one. Even a budget one. 
If you do, it could be a ground loop issue. You can get a pair of hum-X devices from Amazon and plug your amp and DAC into them
Also make sure your amp is away from any electrical noise (the computer, Wi-Fi router, etc.). Ideally in a different room from your wifi router


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Jun 16, 2022)

tedacura1 said:


> what are some combinations (tubes) that you find to make an improvement on the stock tubes sounds and what are you presently using?


My current setup in the QS is mid-1950’s Mullard disc getter EL84’s and early-1960’s Amperex 12AX7’s (Hammond labeled, either green or red). I’ve tried the following EL84’s in addition to the stock tubes and what I’m using now:

Telefunken, Siemens, Amperex, Sylvania, GE, Mullard (late 50’s production), and Ei

I’ve tried the following 12AX7’s:

Telefunken, Mullard, and Gold Lion (new production platinum quality from Upscale Audio)

I liked the combination of Gold Lion 12AX7 and Ei EL84, this was my first tube roll. Both were available from Upscale Audio. Tried a few different 12AX7’s in combination with the Ei’s and liked Telefunken the least. Once I discovered Hammond-labeled Amperex 12AX7’s I haven’t used anything else. I have 5 of them now I think. Only 12AX7 tube I really want to try that might unseat these as my favorite is the first generation Amperex foil getter from the 1950’s. They’re expensive, like $250 for a pair at the cheapest! I may not ever spend that much on a pair of a tubes, but who knows.

Of the EL84’s, in combination with the Amperex 12AX7’s, I liked the Telefunken and Sylvania’s the least. I like the GE gray oval plates a lot as well as the Ei’s and Amperex. The disc getter Mullards are my favorite though. They seem to possess all the positives of the other ones I like without any downsides. Only have the one pair, so I hope they last a long time!

Hope this helps some of you out with the enjoyment of your Quicksilver. Don’t sleep on the stock tubes. They sound great. I haven’t listened to them in a while though. To be honest, I’m afraid that after all this tube rolling, I might pop in the stock tubes again and think, “Mike really did know what he was doing when he chose these cheap, new-production tubes! Why did I spend all this money on old tubes?!”


----------



## Pharmaboy

ckhirnigs113 said:


> My current setup in the QS is mid-1950’s Mullard disc getter EL84’s and early-1960’s Amperex 12AX7’s (Hammond labeled, either green or red). I’ve tried the following EL84’s in addition to the stock tubes and what I’m using now:
> 
> Telefunken, Siemens, Amperex, Sylvania, GE, Mullard (late 50’s production), and Ei
> 
> ...


Damn, what a useful post! If/when I get this amp, I'll be all over this information.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Pharmaboy said:


> Damn, what a useful post! If/when I get this amp, I'll be all over this information.


It was good to put that all down for my own future reference as well!


----------



## ckhirnigs113

On a side note, I’m really liking the QS with my Auteur tonight. Yesterday, I thought the SW51+ might be the better match but this is my first sampling with the Eikon suede pads on the Auteur in combination with the QS. The battle continues, but needless to say you can’t go wrong with either amp.


----------



## Ticonz

gonintendo said:


> Do you have an outboard DAC or are you using your motherboards headphone jack





gonintendo said:


> Because that sounds like cpu/gpu noise getting to your amp.
> If you don’t have a DAC, get one. Even a budget one.
> If you do, it could be a ground loop issue. You can get a pair of hum-X devices from Amazon and plug your amp and DAC into them
> Also make sure your amp is away from any electrical noise (the computer, Wi-Fi router, etc.). Ideally in a different room from your wifi router



The DAC im using is a Topping D90.  I only get the sound while playing games on my computer while listening to said DAC and the Quicksilver in the same room.   Unfortunately its on my desk so I can't really move it far away from the PC which is on the floor about three feet away.  I heard people use tube amps for gaming so was just curious on what could be happening.  Will the Hum-x do anything or will I get the same result having all my devices so close together?


----------



## gonintendo

Ticonz said:


> The DAC im using is a Topping D90.  I only get the sound while playing games on my computer while listening to said DAC and the Quicksilver in the same room.   Unfortunately its on my desk so I can't really move it far away from the PC which is on the floor about three feet away.  I heard people use tube amps for gaming so was just curious on what could be happening.  Will the Hum-x do anything or will I get the same result having all my devices so close together?


So the hum X will help if the source of your noise is the usb connection. You can try to test this by hooking your DAC up to your phone and seeing if it still happens. But the d90 should have a pretty good USB implementation so it’s less likely. I would say just try moving it away from any electronics as well as you can (even stuff like wireless mice/keyboards/chargers). 

What kind of cables are you using? Tube amps are much more cable lucky than solid state. I’m not a believer in cables having a sound, but I was getting noise issues with my tube amp using mono price RCA cables, and switching to blue jeans cables greatly reduced it.


----------



## gonintendo

Ticonz said:


> The DAC im using is a Topping D90.  I only get the sound while playing games on my computer while listening to said DAC and the Quicksilver in the same room.   Unfortunately its on my desk so I can't really move it far away from the PC which is on the floor about three feet away.  I heard people use tube amps for gaming so was just curious on what could be happening.  Will the Hum-x do anything or will I get the same result having all my devices so close together?


The best thing tondo would be to take the amp and DAC into an electrically quiet room, hook it up to your phone, and see if it does it. If it does you might have a bad tube.


----------



## Ticonz

gonintendo said:


> The best thing tondo would be to take the amp and DAC into an electrically quiet room, hook it up to your phone, and see if it does it. If it does you might have a bad tube


----------



## Ticonz

Thanks for all the suggestions. To clarify, you want me to use my phone -> dac -> amp in a different room  while running a game on my pc to see if the same noise occurs.   Do I need to run a game on my phone while testing since it only happens while gaming on my pc?  I can do anything else like watch movies, use apps etc from the pc while listening to music  with zero background noise.


----------



## gonintendo

Ticonz said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. To clarify, you want me to use my phone -> dac -> amp in a different room  while running a game on my pc to see if the same noise occurs.   Do I need to run a game on my phone while testing since it only happens while gaming on my pc?  I can do anything else like watch movies, use apps etc from the pc while listening to music  with zero background noise.


Yeah you could try a laptop too. I guess if it’s only happening under high gpu load it’s unlikely to be a tube. I think it’s probably either a ground loop or just EMF radiation from your gpu. The first case the hum X would solve, the second case moving it physically away from the GPU would solve. Unless the game is online and you’re using Wi-Fi in which case it could be Wi-Fi radiation (harder to solve just by moving around the same room but it could be improved)


----------



## tedacura1

ckhirnigs113 said:


> My current setup in the QS is mid-1950’s Mullard disc getter EL84’s and early-1960’s Amperex 12AX7’s (Hammond labeled, either green or red). I’ve tried the following EL84’s in addition to the stock tubes and what I’m using now:
> 
> Telefunken, Siemens, Amperex, Sylvania, GE, Mullard (late 50’s production), and Ei
> 
> ...


Where did you get your current setup tube for your QS if you don't mine, and thanks for your very detailed response.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

tedacura1 said:


> Where did you get your current setup tube for your QS if you don't mine, and thanks for your very detailed response.


I got most if not all my Hammond-labeled Amperex 12AX7's from different eBay sellers. Most of mine are from 1962-1967 either I65 or I63 types. I like the Hammond-labeled because they were screened for use in Hammond organs, so they are usually of good quality with low noise/microphonics. 

I got the pair of 1955 Mullard "RX1" disc getter EL84's from another Head-Fi member. He had an extra set and sold them for a good price. They seem to go for a pretty penny in good condition on the open market, so they might not be worth paying for at the prices I've seen out there. GE oval gray plates from the 1960's from Brent Jesse and the Ei's at Upscale Audio are my recommendations for EL84/6BQ5 tubes to start with that are easy to find.


----------



## joshnor713

Where did you guys purchase this amp? Don't see a way to check out on Quicksilver's website.


----------



## StevenR296

I purchased here:
https://www.gcaudio.com/products/quicksilver-audio-tube-headphone-amplifier/


----------



## gonintendo

joshnor713 said:


> Where did you guys purchase this amp? Don't see a way to check out on Quicksilver's website.


You can call the number on their website and order over the phone (this is part of the tube amp experience IMO)


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I bought mine from The Amp House. They were the closest authorized dealer to where I live.


----------



## joshnor713

Cool, appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## gonintendo

Mine came in today! Purchased after seeing all the race reviews here and on the Atticus thread. It’s a great match for my Atticus, it sounds so rich and full. I gave it a quick listen on my LCD-2 and it sounded nice as well. Very well worth the money, I much prefer it to my little dot. Might look into tube rolling but I’m pretty content atm as my DAC is a pretty good preamp and so the high gain isn’t much of an issue. (There’s a very faint hum but it’s less than the little dot even had)


----------



## YtseJamer

gonintendo said:


> Mine came in today! Purchased after seeing all the race reviews here and on the Atticus thread. It’s a great match for my Atticus, it sounds so rich and full. I gave it a quick listen on my LCD-2 and it sounded nice as well. Very well worth the money, I much prefer it to my little dot. Might look into tube rolling but I’m pretty content atm as my DAC is a pretty good preamp and so the high gain isn’t much of an issue. (There’s a very faint hum but it’s less than the little dot even had)



Congrats and welcome to the club


----------



## dbturbo2

Heddphone owner here considering the purchase of this amp, is it capable of adequately driving these? Thanks


----------



## ckhirnigs113

dbturbo2 said:


> Heddphone owner here considering the purchase of this amp, is it capable of adequately driving these? Thanks


What headphones are your referring to? On the Quicksilver website the description says, “The new Quicksilver Headphone Amp will drive any headphone to very loud levels and uses no circuit boards or transistors.” 

I have multiple 300 ohm ZMF’s and a Modhouse Argon which is notoriously hard to drive well. The Quicksilver doesn’t break a sweat with either. For reference, I never go over 12:00 on the volume knob with any of my headphones unless I’m listening to a very quiet recoding.


----------



## YtseJamer

dbturbo2 said:


> Heddphone owner here considering the purchase of this amp, is it capable of adequately driving these? Thanks



Yes easily.  I was able to drive the HE-6SE with the Quicksilver..


----------



## dbturbo2

ckhirnigs113 said:


> What headphones are your referring to? On the Quicksilver website the description says, “The new Quicksilver Headphone Amp will drive any headphone to very loud levels and uses no circuit boards or transistors.”
> 
> I have multiple 300 ohm ZMF’s and a Modhouse Argon which is notoriously hard to drive well. The Quicksilver doesn’t break a sweat with either. For reference, I never go over 12:00 on the volume knob with any of my headphones unless I’m listening to a very quiet recoding.


The Heddphone headphone


----------



## gonintendo

Ticonz said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. To clarify, you want me to use my phone -> dac -> amp in a different room  while running a game on my pc to see if the same noise occurs.   Do I need to run a game on my phone while testing since it only happens while gaming on my pc?  I can do anything else like watch movies, use apps etc from the pc while listening to music  with zero background noise.


If you are still chasing this down, one way to test if it could be caused by a ground loop is to TEMPORARILY (just for a moment to test) take a spare power cord, and pull/cut the ground pin off (on the side that plugs into the wall. This will eliminate the ground, which will therefore eliminate any ground loop. If this eliminates the hum, then you should buy one of those ground loop elimination devices like the hum x. You should then take your modified power cable and destroy it and dispose of it, and go back to using one with a functioning ground. The reason being is the ground pin is there for safety. In the event of the short, your circuit will short to ground and hopefully trip the breaker in your house rather than potentially shorting through you or a loved one. Removing the pin is not super risky in the short term as long as your confident your device is operating normally (still I probably wouldn't touch any metal) but you do not want to run it that way long term. The ground loop elimination devices basically have a giant diode on the ground terminal, which will allow current to flow out through the ground but not back into your device. 
So you proceed at your own risk with this debugging procedure, alternatively you could just buy the hum-x and try it. For me, I get a hum on my amp without the hum x which gets louder as I turn the volume pot up, but is eliminated entirely with the hum-x (my amp is dead silent even at max volume with it)


----------



## Basil65

I'm looking at buying a tube amp to upgrade from my Topping A90 which I feel is too dry. This is a very interesting unit at with a good price proposition. However, all my DACs are optimized for balanced xlr. I'd probably be using this with a Musician Pegasus and be hooking it up to my Hifiman Arya. Any thoughts? Comments? Recommendations?


----------



## Deleeh

Basil65 said:


> I'm looking at buying a tube amp to upgrade from my Topping A90 which I feel is too dry. This is a very interesting unit at with a good price proposition. However, all my DACs are optimized for balanced xlr. I'd probably be using this with a Musician Pegasus and be hooking it up to my Hifiman Arya. Any thoughts? Comments? Recommendations?



Hello,
I have read mostly good things about the Quicksilver.
I'm sure there are others that are just as good, but I don't want to start a thread.

Good impressions have also been heard here.
It also depends on what headphones you have and what you want to listen to in the end.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Basil65 said:


> I'm looking at buying a tube amp to upgrade from my Topping A90 which I feel is too dry. This is a very interesting unit at with a good price proposition. However, all my DACs are optimized for balanced xlr. I'd probably be using this with a Musician Pegasus and be hooking it up to my Hifiman Arya. Any thoughts? Comments? Recommendations?


You're in a conflicted spot. It's easy to find solid state amps that would fit the bill (balanced design w/balanced inputs/outputs). But when it comes to tube amps, that gets harder and more expensive. There are balanced tube amps around (I owned one, the Woo WA22), but for obvious design reasons, they tend to be quite large, heavy, and expensive. Definitely larger, heavier,  and more expensive than the Quicksilver.

My recommendation is simple: if you really must have balanced ins/outs on your tube amp, put together enough money (>~$3K, sometimes well >$5K) and research the relatively few big tube amps that meet your needs. 

My situation is different: the DACs I currently own are single ended only, and I like their sound. My amps (I have 7) are a mix of S.E. and balanced). Even if I wanted a balanced DAC, it's hard to imagine actually using it IMS which already suffers from excess gain. Considering that most balanced DACs output 50%-100% more voltage on their balanced outputs than what I'm getting from my S.E. DACs, a balanced DAC would push my system into unusably high gain. So a S.E. tube amp like the Quicksilver is fine with me, if one happens to cross my path.


----------



## vlach

Basil65 said:


> I'm looking at buying a tube amp to upgrade from my Topping A90 which I feel is too dry. This is a very interesting unit at with a good price proposition. However, all my DACs are optimized for balanced xlr. I'd probably be using this with a Musician Pegasus and be hooking it up to my Hifiman Arya. Any thoughts? Comments? Recommendations?


Your DACs don't have SE outputs?
The Quicksilver is an easy recommendation, all my headphones sound better through it than any of my SS amps.


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Ticonz said:


> Hey guys!  I recently purchased this amp from Mike and absolutely love it for listening to music.  I have a quick question about pc gaming.   It seems that I get a very low background noise when I am playing video games on my pc.  The sound doesn't occur at all when listening to music or doing anything else on my computer but appears during games.  It isn't happening at all when there is a load screen but otherwise while in menu's and playing said game.. I can hear it.  Wondering if this has happened to anyone else with this amp?  I am very new to tube amps ( this being my first one ) so I am unsure of how to go about this or just live with the fact I cant use it to game.  Thanks in advance!



I have a few amps that I can hear my graphics card  when playing a game (With Modi3+) - Asgard 3, Valhalla 2, SW51+.

With Modi 3+ and Jotunheim 2 or Hagerman Tuba, I cannot hear my graphics card. I assume the RCA implementation on the Hagerman Tuba and Jot2 are better. 

With Bifrost 2 I can't hear my graphics card on any amp I'm using, as Bifrost 2 has really good RCA and also galvanic isolated USB.

So my take is, Quicksilver isn't doing what the Tuba or Jot2 can do through RCA. My advice is to get a Bifrost 2 if you can afford it!


----------



## gonintendo

ColdsnapBry said:


> I have a few amps that I can hear my graphics card  when playing a game (With Modi3+) - Asgard 3, Valhalla 2, SW51+.
> 
> With Modi 3+ and Jotunheim 2 or Hagerman Tuba, I cannot hear my graphics card. I assume the RCA implementation on the Hagerman Tuba and Jot2 are better.
> 
> ...


^a cheaper option would be to buy a ground isolator like I mentioned earlier and try it out. Could also try using toslink instead of usb as that is galvanically isolated (but you could still have a ground loop from another source so that's not guaranteed to solve the problem if it's a ground loop)


----------



## ColdsnapBry

gonintendo said:


> ^a cheaper option would be to buy a ground isolator like I mentioned earlier and try it out. Could also try using toslink instead of usb as that is galvanically isolated (but you could still have a ground loop from another source so that's not guaranteed to solve the problem if it's a ground loop)



If it was a ground loop, wouldn't the hum be there all the time. Not just when the graphics card kicks on? PCs powered on still pull 200-250w.


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Jun 16, 2022)

Just a quick update, the QHA is sounding great with both of my ZMF Auteurs (Ash and Blackwood). These Auteurs have kind of stolen my attention away from my long-time favorite headphone, the Verite Closed.  There’s something so natural and right about the Quicksilver/Auteur combo. It isn’t flashy and won’t wow you with any one particular thing, but everything just sounds so good. It lets you stop thinking about technicalities and focus on the music. Can’t think of a better compliment for a headphone setup.


----------



## jonathan c

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Just a quick update, the QHA is sounding great with both of my ZMF Auteurs (Ash and Blackwood). These Auteurs have kind of stolen my attention away from my long-time favorite headphone, the Verite Closed.  There’s something so natural and right about the Quicksilver/Auteur combo. It isn’t flashy and won’t wow you with any one particular thing, but everything just sounds so good. It let’s you stop thinking about technicalities and focus on the music. Can’t think of a better compliment for a headphone setup.


‘Natural and right’: I cannot quite get there with the Verite Closed. Is it the microlayer of beryllium deposited on the drivers? Something about note decay seems off. What would VC / VO sound like _sans _beryllium…? But I get there all the time with the Auteur (black limba) plus Woo WA2 (and WA6 and LTA MZ3…) 🎼🎶☁️☁️…


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Dec 8, 2021)

I’m not sure where I read it, but someone with experience with both headphones made a unique suggestion. They recommended getting the hardest wood for the Auteur and the softest wood for the Verite Closed. Their rationale was that the quickness of the beryllium-coated driver in the VC benefits from the slower decay of a softer wood; the slightly slower biocellulose driver in the Auteur benefits from the quicker decay of a harder wood. It makes sense to me, but then again, I trust Zach’s advice to buy his headphones based on the wood you like the look of best.

I think with a tube amp like the Quicksilver you can roll tubes to bring the sound closer to your preference. You can also roll pads to make a significant difference on ZMF’s. There are lots of variables to contend with! That’s both the fun of all this and the aggravation depending on your perspective.


----------



## Wes S (Dec 9, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> ‘Natural and right’: I cannot quite get there with the Verite Closed. Is it the microlayer of beryllium deposited on the drivers? Something about note decay seems off. What would VC / VO sound like _sans _beryllium…? But I get there all the time with the Auteur (black limba) plus Woo WA2 (and WA6 and LTA MZ3…) 🎼🎶☁️☁️…


The VC is harder to find the right amp/tube pairing, but it's very rewarding when you do find that synergy.  I like the VC off a completely different setup, than my other ZMF.  I do have a lighter wood and can hear how that benefits their strengths.  That being said they are unique sounding, and not for everyone's taste and systems.  I sure would love to hear an Auteur one day, but my VC isn't going anywhere, as it's the most lifelike experience I have heard so far in headphones.  I personally think too many people give up on the VC, because their systems aren't quite there technically or are tuned better for another headphone.  Everything matters with the VC, all the way down to the wires going in and out of all components in the chain.


----------



## Marlowe10

I have some limited ed Camphor Burl Aeolus coming (insert drool). I currently have a Burson Conductor V2+ and am wanting to insert some tube magic...  From all the things I've read this amp sounds like the business...
The question is will it give me that tube magic I'm after with my Aeolus'? 
I can always take it back to solid state with the V2+ which sounded great with the Aeolus when I trialed them...


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Dec 11, 2021)

When I owned my Aeolus I hadn’t gotten the Quicksilver yet, but it works great with my VC and Auteurs. I think it should be an excellent pairing with your Aeolus. I’m sure there are some here that have tried that combo and can chime in.


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 11, 2021)

Marlowe10 said:


> I have some limited ed Camphor Burl Aeolus coming (insert drool). I currently have a Burson Conductor V2+ and am wanting to insert some tube magic...  From all the things I've read this amp sounds like the business...
> The question is will it give me that tube magic I'm after with my Aeolus'?
> I can always take it back to solid state with the V2+ which sounded great with the Aeolus when I trialed them...


~ The Quicksilver Headphone Amplifier should definitely give you ‘that tube magic’ with the Aeolus and with other headphones. How? Because being output transformer-coupled, the QHA will handle with aplomb high-impedance h/p (like the Aeolus) and low-impedance h/p (like the Gjallarhorn JM Edition, for instance).
~  _IF_ you want a tube h/p/a for the Aeolus (and other high-impedance h/p) _ONLY_, you can look into output transformer-less (OTL) types. Examples of this would be Schiit Valhalla II, Feliks Elise, Feliks Euforia, Woo Audio WA2…


----------



## Marlowe10

awesome Jonathan, I'll probably only have the Aeolus, and my goal is to get the best tube amp I can afford... the QS is one I'll be able to save up for and it won't take me a year (ahh family responsibilities 🤦🏼‍♂️😂) 
It sounds like with the QS you get tube magic coupled with technical proficiency, rather than say the Crack which has that tubigoodness without the technical finesse... 
Also according to all you good folk it sounds great with the stock tubes making it more hassle-free, in the past I filled an integrated with NOS tubes and found myself not wanting to use it, which is absurd...


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 12, 2021)

Marlowe10 said:


> awesome Jonathan, I'll probably only have the Aeolus, and my goal is to get the best tube amp I can afford... the QS is one I'll be able to save up for and it won't take me a year (ahh family responsibilities 🤦🏼‍♂️😂)
> It sounds like with the QS you get tube magic coupled with technical proficiency, rather than say the Crack which has that tubigoodness without the technical finesse...
> Also according to all you good folk it sounds great with the stock tubes making it more hassle-free, in the past I filled an integrated with NOS tubes and found myself not wanting to use it, which is absurd...


~ With the QHA, you will be able to drive really well the Aeolus plus low-impedance headphones that you may have in the future.
~ Don’t knock the Bottlehead Crack 1.1 (with SpeedBall). It has ‘musical finesse’. The BHC is _fantastic _with high-impedance dynamic headphones. Plenty of Head-Fiers swear by the BHC. Mine is at my brother’s place for a bit…


----------



## Marlowe10

from what I've heard the BHC does sound epic, I wasnt meaning to bag it (and it would also be quite ignorant to bag something based on the opinions of others as I haven't heard and I'm unlikely too given I'm in NZ)... I've also heard the QS has modern technicalities and tube lushness which is what I'm after...


----------



## Marlowe10

jonathan c said:


> ~ With the QHA, you will be able to drive really well the Aeolus plus low-impedance headphones that you may have in the future.
> ~ Don’t knock the Bottlehead Crack 1.1 (with SpeedBall). It has ‘musical finesse’. The BHC is _fantastic _with high-impedance dynamic headphones. Plenty of Head-Fiers swear by the BHC. Mine is at my brother’s place for a bit…


Jonathan if you couldonly pick one for some ZMF's which would it be?


----------



## jonathan c

[See private message]


----------



## Marlowe10

Would really love to hear anyone's impressions on this amp vs others for the ZMF Aeolus 🙏
Oh man it's gonna take me some time to save for it, so in the interim I'll be lurking on this forum vicariously living through you guys who have this beauty 🤤😂


----------



## Pharmaboy (Dec 12, 2021)

Marlowe10 said:


> I have some limited ed Camphor Burl Aeolus coming (insert drool). I currently have a Burson Conductor V2+ and am wanting to insert some tube magic...  From all the things I've read this amp sounds like the business...
> The question is will it give me that tube magic I'm after with my Aeolus'?
> I can always take it back to solid state with the V2+ which sounded great with the Aeolus when I trialed them...


I borrowed my friend's stock Aeolus IMS for weeks on end ~3 yrs ago. I got my own Blackwood Aeolus a couple years ago. In that time, I heard one or the other Aeolus on at least a dozen amps (I usually have 6 here, plus my friend's 2, plus shows). Most of the amps I heard it on at shows were high end transformer coupled tube amps (Woo Audio, Auris, Glenn, etc).

2 points to make about this:

I have yet to hear an Aeolus sound merely "average" on any amp of any type, power, or cost. It's the least amp-picky headphone I know of...it sounds great on all 7 of my current amps
And yes, it totally kills on pretty much any tube amp, including TC-coupled, OTL's, and hybrids (I have a Woo WA3 OTL and had a couple different hybrids).
One day soon I'll have my own Quicksilver, and I'd bet the ranch it'll sound wonderful with the Aeolus (and the VO and other headphones).


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 12, 2021)

Pharmaboy said:


> I borrowed my friend's stock Aeolus IMS for weeks on end ~3 yrs ago. I got my own Blackwood Aeolus a couple years ago. In that time, I heard one or the other Aeolus on at least a dozen amps (I usually have 6 here, plus my friend's 2, plus shows). Most of the amps I heard it on at shows were high end transformer coupled tube amps (Woo Audio, Auris, Glenn, etc).
> 
> 2 points to make about this:
> 
> ...


Where you are, the ranches must be huge.      A confident bet made!


----------



## Marlowe10

Pharmaboy said:


> I borrowed my friend's stock Aeolus IMS for weeks on end ~3 yrs ago. I got my own Blackwood Aeolus a couple years ago. In that time, I heard one or the other Aeolus on at least a dozen amps (I usually have 6 here, plus my friend's 2, plus shows). Most of the amps I heard it on at shows were high end transformer coupled tube amps (Woo Audio, Auris, Glenn, etc).
> 
> 2 points to make about this:
> 
> ...


thanks Pharmaboy, would be really grateful to hear your impressions when you did get the QS...


----------



## LeMoviedave

I also want to hear any thoughts on the matter, as this is in my shortlist of tube amps.


----------



## ksorota

LeMoviedave said:


> I also want to hear any thoughts on the matter, as this is in my shortlist of tube amps.


For the money it is hard to go wrong with the QS.  It will make your 650's come to life.  I have been trying to convince myself to replace it with something else to try another amp, but I just cannot do it.  Until I can get a DNA Starlett or higher I am going to hold onto the QS.  It is very easy to mod as well as just sounds good on easy to find tubes.  Looks good too!


----------



## LeMoviedave

ksorota said:


> For the money it is hard to go wrong with the QS.  It will make your 650's come to life.  I have been trying to convince myself to replace it with something else to try another amp, but I just cannot do it.  Until I can get a DNA Starlett or higher I am going to hold onto the QS.  It is very easy to mod as well as just sounds good on easy to find tubes.  Looks good too!


Verse the Echo mk2 with the Arolus?  I want tube warmth and liquidity, without loosing clarity.  It is tempting.


----------



## ksorota

Havent hear the Echo MK2 or arolos, but heard it trades blows with the starlett depending on the chain and headphones, but the QS is not super tubey sounding, and keeps the clarity.  I added some Jupiter caps to warm in up a bit and also swapped out the power capacitor which gave it some more slam.  I also swapped out the volume pot for a TKD, but not sure it was worth the small effort.


----------



## LeMoviedave

ksorota said:


> Havent hear the Echo MK2 or arolos, but heard it trades blows with the starlett depending on the chain and headphones, but the QS is not super tubey sounding, and keeps the clarity.  I added some Jupiter caps to warm in up a bit and also swapped out the power capacitor which gave it some more slam.  I also swapped out the volume pot for a TKD, but not sure it was worth the small effort.


It is tempting, but I dont mod.  Such great choices!


----------



## Marlowe10

Hey Guys, 
wondering what tubes everyone is using with this beauty? Can it be tuned to be more euphonic without sacrificing the other qualities? 
Does changing the tubes make a significant difference? 
🙏


----------



## Ticonz

Marlowe10 said:


> Hey Guys,
> wondering what tubes everyone is using with this beauty? Can it be tuned to be more euphonic without sacrificing the other qualities?
> Does changing the tubes make a significant difference?
> 🙏


 Been using stock tubes but have some Amperex 1960s 12ax7 manufactured in Japan being shipped over.  Still looking for some EL84 to pair with them. Think I'm going to try Genelax Gold Lions.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I've settled on Hammond labeled Amperex 12AX7's from the early 60's and 1955 Mullard Disc Getter EL84's. If you look at some of my other posts in this thread, I've described the other combos I've tried. The amp sounds great with the stock tubes, but you can definitely improve things with tube-rolling.


----------



## Marlowe10

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I've settled on Hammond labeled Amperex 12AX7's from the early 60's and 1955 Mullard Disc Getter EL84's. If you look at some of my other posts in this thread, I've described the other combos I've tried. The amp sounds great with the stock tubes, but you can definitely improve things with tube-rolling.


cool, I'll check it out... does it make a big difference do you think 🤔


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Marlowe10 said:


> cool, I'll check it out... does it make a big difference do you think 🤔


"Big" would be an exaggeration I think. All these changes are subtle at best. I think you could be perfectly satisfied with the stock tubes. Tube-rolling is a never-ending quest for something "better." Ignorance is bliss, so it's safer to never start on the expensive path to begin with. It's too late for me though!


----------



## jonathan c

ckhirnigs113 said:


> "Big" would be an exaggeration I think. All these changes are subtle at best. I think you could be perfectly satisfied with the stock tubes. Tube-rolling is a never-ending quest for something "better." Ignorance is bliss, so it's safer to never start on the expensive path to begin with. It's too late for me though!


There is no such thing as “un-tube-rolling”…😳


----------



## ckhirnigs113

@ksorota has listed his Quicksilver in the classifieds for any of you interested in picking one up with a nice selection of tubes thrown in. What amp have you replaced your Quicksilver with, @ksorota?


----------



## ksorota

ckhirnigs113 said:


> @ksorota has listed his Quicksilver in the classifieds for any of you interested in picking one up with a nice selection of tubes thrown in. What amp have you replaced your Quicksilver with, @ksorota?



Thanks for the posting but the amp has sold. 

Not sure what I’m replacing it with yet…doing a year end purge. Have a mjolnir 2 i think I’m going to list. My path forward is less clear, but may be devoid of tubes. The quicksilver is a great piece of gear and i will miss it!  

Would love to grab a 3F for the long term, not too many come up for sale though.


----------



## LeMoviedave

Anyone here have experience with the GSX-mini, and how it compares with the QHA?  I know it is two different kinds of tech at two different price points, but I am starting to think my HE1000se might really benefit from tubes, and this is a lot cheaper than the Pendant, and with a lower output impedance.  I can never make up my fracking mind!


----------



## ckhirnigs113

ksorota said:


> Thanks for the posting but the amp has sold.
> 
> Not sure what I’m replacing it with yet…doing a year end purge. Have a mjolnir 2 i think I’m going to list. My path forward is less clear, but may be devoid of tubes. The quicksilver is a great piece of gear and i will miss it!
> 
> Would love to grab a 3F for the long term, not too many come up for sale though.


Had a feeling yours would go fast! I’d also love to pickup a 3F as a TOTL SS amp to complement my Quicksilver. I think I read there are some plans to produce them again in the future. Word on the street is the next iteration of the 3F will be cheaper as well. The last mention I saw of this was back in May, so I’m not sure of the timeline.


----------



## ksorota

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Had a feeling yours would go fast! I’d also love to pickup a 3F as a TOTL SS amp to complement my Quicksilver. I think I read there are some plans to produce them again in the future. Word on the street is the next iteration of the 3F will be cheaper as well. The last mention I saw of this was back in May, so I’m not sure of the timeline.



I’m holding out hope for this as well, hoping it comes in under 2k! Really i would love to just have SS as i can get obsessed with hunting down tubes!  

I might just get a wa11 to fill the time while i decide on my path.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

ksorota said:


> I’m holding out hope for this as well, hoping it comes in under 2k! Really i would love to just have SS as i can get obsessed with hunting down tubes!
> 
> I might just get a wa11 to fill the time while i decide on my path.


I know the feeling. I was on the prowl daily for tubes there for a while. I finally tried enough that I could be happy with my current setup. A great tube-like SS amp would be so much easier. That’s what I have gathered the 3F is from those that have it.


----------



## jonathan c

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I know the feeling. I was on the prowl daily for tubes there for a while. I finally tried enough that I could be happy with my current setup. A great tube-like SS amp would be so much easier. That’s what I have gathered the 3F is from those that have it.


What is the full name of the ‘3F’?


----------



## ksorota

jonathan c said:


> What is the full name of the ‘3F’?



DSHA-3f


----------



## Marlowe10

Contrails said:


> I enquired about getting one in 220v-240v (New Zealand Voltage) but got a short reply saying not available in that voltage.


Hey, I'm from little old NZ too, I asked Mike about it and cause it's a more of a pre rather than an amplifier, a basic step down transformer of 100 watts will be fine, only about $100 or so


----------



## dematted (Dec 24, 2021)

Some notes from tube-rolling. Chain is Roon via Pi2aes - Bifrost 2 - Quicksilver HPA - HD 650

Some have remarked that this amp sounds good with the stock tubes. I agree. A few of these have remarked that there's not much difference between stock tubes and NOS. To this, I disagree - this amp changed pretty drastically with tube rolling; though it did maintain a somewhat similar character tonally, its technical abilities were changed significantly by tube rolling. In short, putting in  NOS tubes elevated the sound. Previously, I thought this amp was pretty much worth its price-point. With NOS tubes, though it doesn't quite get to the <2000 ToTL level, it is disturbingly close.

So far, I've tried two sets of inputs and two sets of drivers. Let's talk inputs first.

RCA (or possibly CBS) 12ax7 made for Lowrey Organs: The best mid-range tone I've heard on the amp so far, with a spooky, holographic stage. Also quite dark, with rolled treble and little air in the top octave. Great bass quality, too, with a very robust sounding bottom end. This tube really elevated the amp's dynamics and timbre, at the cost of making it a notch or two darker. Quite fun, but occassionally one wants the sound to be more open. Though extremely textured and revealing of small note nuances, can be somewhat muddy and unclear due to lack of air. Despite the warmth, has a somewhat harder, grittier, more exciting sound than stock. Upper midrange and lower treble can be a tad fatiguing despite roll-off; treble isn't always presented naturally. Highly Recommend.

Raytheon 12ax7 made for Baldwin: Huge contrast to the RCA. Exceedingly good micro-dynamics; poor macrodynamics. Bass feels somewhat woolly and not particularly robust, but treble is far better extended and also has a more natural timbre in the upper octaves. Despite the relative "brightness" of this tube, the sound is actually more relaxed due to both the depth of staging and a lack of "bite" and "tactility". In fact, this tube overall has a "softer", "smoother" sound than the RCA, with quicker decay but also rounder leading edges to notes. Is a much clearer and more mild, pleasant sounding tube, with a better sense of openness and less fatigue, but also tends to not have the same texture and sense of atmospherics of the RCA. Lacks some "magic". Recommend tentatively.

Finally, the power tubes. I could hear less of a difference swapping between these, but it was still there.

RCA 7189: Elevates the technicalities of the amp without significantly changing tone. Things are brought more into focus, and dynamics, particularly on the macro scale, sound noticeably more intelligible. Generally has a neutral tone with some small roll-off in the very top octaves. Somewhat "soft" sounding. Highly Recommend.

Mullard EL84 New Production: Makes the sound somewhat less soft and more tactile, but at the cost of technical abilities. Just does not have the sense of staging, dynamics, or detail as the RCA 7189 NOS tubes. Do not recommend.


----------



## LarsMan (Dec 25, 2021)

I had a QS tube headphone amp for a good part of 2021, and it's great. If you want a well-built, tube sounding tube amp, you cannot beat this as far as value for money. Sounded like bliss through my Utopias! I did upgrade the tubes, going with recommendations from Brent Jessee, and that was an improvement over stock. It's simple as can be - turn it on, plug in the headphones, turn up the volume, and listen! No other controls to deal with anyway. And that sucker has power to spare... I sold the QS amp as I upgraded to an Eddie Current Studio B...


----------



## joshnor713

Has anyone had experience ordering this via gcaudio? Ordered at the beginning of the month and no update yet. I can try hitting up the store for status but just wondering if the wait is normal. Like, do they have to wait until it's built? Thought they would've had it stock. Thanks.


----------



## LarsMan

joshnor713 said:


> Has anyone had experience ordering this via gcaudio? Ordered at the beginning of the month and no update yet. I can try hitting up the store for status but just wondering if the wait is normal. Like, do they have to wait until it's built? Thought they would've had it stock. Thanks.


It would not surprise me if there is a wait; seems like it's that way for many small, hand-built (often by one person) amps. I ordered mine right from the QS website, but I've ordered other stuff from GC...   Usually a store will give you an estimated date of arrival when you make the purchase; your's didn't have any info like that?


----------



## joshnor713

LarsMan said:


> It would not surprise me if there is a wait; seems like it's that way for many small, hand-built (often by one person) amps. I ordered mine right from the QS website, but I've ordered other stuff from GC...   Usually a store will give you an estimated date of arrival when you make the purchase; your's didn't have any info like that?


Nope, they didn't provide any estimate info. If they didn't have it in stock, surprised they didn't specify a wait time upon ordering. Oh well. I'll contact them and find out the deal.


----------



## RyanT42

I’m very interested in the QSHA but also been checking out the Woo WA6…roughly the same price point (although the WA6 doesn’t come with a power cable). I know this is a QS thread but what are your thoughts between the two? I’m a bit new to the head-if scene so trying to learn as much a possible.

I have LCD-2C and Grado RS1x cans and will be using a Schiit dac (hopefully the BiFrost2…maybe a Modius or even Modi Multibit depending on how I feel, and if I can find a BF2 in a deal).

Any help & opinions appreciated.


----------



## vlach (Dec 26, 2021)

RyanT42 said:


> I’m very interested in the QSHA but also been checking out the Woo WA6…roughly the same price point (although the WA6 doesn’t come with a power cable). I know this is a QS thread but what are your thoughts between the two? I’m a bit new to the head-if scene so trying to learn as much a possible.
> 
> I have LCD-2C and Grado RS1x cans and will be using a Schiit dac (hopefully the BiFrost2…maybe a Modius or even Modi Multibit depending on how I feel, and if I can find a BF2 in a deal).
> 
> Any help & opinions appreciated.


I had the WA6, sold it and now own the QS. The QS is more transparent, more precise,  more dynamic and quite powerful. I don't think i will ever sell it.
The WA6 is more tubey, slightly darker, warmer, softer.


----------



## LarsMan

RyanT42 said:


> I’m very interested in the QSHA but also been checking out the Woo WA6…roughly the same price point (although the WA6 doesn’t come with a power cable). I know this is a QS thread but what are your thoughts between the two? I’m a bit new to the head-if scene so trying to learn as much a possible.
> 
> I have LCD-2C and Grado RS1x cans and will be using a Schiit dac (hopefully the BiFrost2…maybe a Modius or even Modi Multibit depending on how I feel, and if I can find a BF2 in a deal).
> 
> Any help & opinions appreciated.


Heya Ryan - I wouldn't worry too much about the power cable - almost all electronics I've ever seen come with the same cheap generic power cord you could get for $20, if that much, on Amazon - many people into audio will ditch those cables right away and get a good quality 3rd party cable - almost any of them will be better than the stock power cord. I first used the Hugo 2, then the RME, as DAC's for my QS amp... That amp just sounds so creamy going into a pair of Utopias - great synergy between them, in my opinion...


----------



## joshnor713

LarsMan said:


> It would not surprise me if there is a wait; seems like it's that way for many small, hand-built (often by one person) amps. I ordered mine right from the QS website, but I've ordered other stuff from GC...   Usually a store will give you an estimated date of arrival when you make the purchase; your's didn't have any info like that?


So I got a status update from them. I was told that Quicksilver is backordered on transformers from their supplier. No firm ETA on when they'll get it, but should be "sometime" in January. Sucks. Hope this info helps anyone else trying to order the headphone amp.


----------



## RyanT42

vlach said:


> I had the WA6, sold it and now own the QS. The QS is more transparent, more precise,  more dynamic and quite powerful. I don't think i will ever sell it.
> The WA6 is more tubey, slightly darker, warmer, softer.



Thank you for the info…I’m definitely leaning more towards the QS… I’m definitely treble sensitive and I’m drawn to smoother round tones. For example (that may or may not make sense) I’m a guitarist and I find that I live on the neck pickup…so you saying the WA6 is slightly darker, warmer and softer has my attention. I love my treble too but I like it a bit rounded off and a bit smoother. I think my LCD-2C and RS1x help cover a lot of sonic territory on how laid back or lively I want to get. I’m sure either the QSHA or WA6 will get me where I want to be…decisions decisions!




LarsMan said:


> Heya Ryan - I wouldn't worry too much about the power cable - almost all electronics I've ever seen come with the same cheap generic power cord you could get for $20, if that much, on Amazon - many people into audio will ditch those cables right away and get a good quality 3rd party cable - almost any of them will be better than the stock power cord. I first used the Hugo 2, then the RME, as DAC's for my QS amp... That amp just sounds so creamy going into a pair of Utopias - great synergy between them, in my opinion...



Thank you…Yeah I would probably source a 3rd party mid-level power cable anyway, regardless of which choice I make. Dang, the RME is on my wish list but outta budget for now. Have to make room for the headphone amp 1st and some good book shelf speakers for the living room setup…then maybe I can save some pennies for a RME!


----------



## gonintendo (Dec 26, 2021)

RyanT42 said:


> Thank you for the info…I’m definitely leaning more towards the QS… I’m definitely treble sensitive and I’m drawn to smoother round tones. For example (that may or may not make sense) I’m a guitarist and I find that I live on the neck pickup…so you saying the WA6 is slightly darker, warmer and softer has my attention. I love my treble too but I like it a bit rounded off and a bit smoother. I think my LCD-2C and RS1x help cover a lot of sonic territory on how laid back or lively I want to get. I’m sure either the QSHA or WA6 will get me where I want to be…decisions decisions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the QS is very lively and dynamic, it can even be a little fatiguing on a very slammy headphone but I wouldn’t say it’s harsh. I find it more dynamic than my gsx mini so I like having both


----------



## dematted

*Intro*

Having now lived with this amp for a bit of time and played around with different tubes, I think I'm now equipped to write up some more organized impressions of it. I don't have any other amp to compare it to at the moment, but I have fairly clear recollections of my SW51+, ZMF Pendant, Elekit Tu-8800, and 3F and how each of those sounded with Sennheisers. The former two will serve as the main points of comparison. To give a TLDR: I think this amp is a pretty good deal if you can deal with some of its idiosyncrasies. It definitely punches above its price-point: the other stuff I've heard at around the 1k point, like the used Bryston BHA-1, doesn't really compete, and it blows lower priced Schiit stuff like Lyr 3 and Valhalla 2 out of the water, as it should.

But it's certainly not perfect. I'm going to work through each band of the frequency response, dedicate a paragraph to technicalities like dynamics and staging/imaging, and then talk a bit about the overall way that the amp presents sound. Instead of having discrete paragraphs comparing the amp to other ones, I'm going to try to integrate comparisons throughout the entire review.

Chain: Roon via Pi2aes --> Bifrost 2 --> Quicksilver Amp with RCA 12ax7's and Mullard New Production EL84's.

*Bass*

Probably its weakest point in the FR. Although it extends deeper than something like the SW51+, it doesn't come close to UL designs like the Pendant and Elekit TU-8800. It tends to be fairly punchy, but it also lacks a good deal in texture, nuance, and detail. This was particularly apparent on tracks like Lou Reed's "Charley's Girl", where you can normally hear a very distinct clicking sound with the hit of the drum, but this is obscured on the Quicksilver. I'd say this isn't really a step up in bass texture and quality from something like the SW51+ - where it does do a bit better is in just the bass quantity it provides as well as the bass dynamics that it offers, which are solid but not astounding. Overall, the lack of -clarity- in the bass can lead to a somewhat muddy presentation, but thankfully there isn't too much of it, so it can mostly be ignored by those who are more interested in other elements of music.

*Mid-range*
The amp's strongest suit. There is a noticeable but not overwhelming amount of bloom in the lower-mids which contributes to a certain amount of tube romance, but upper-mids also feel very much present, giving nice edge and presence to vocals. In fact, the level of "wetness" in the mid-range is complemented by what seems like a slightly up-tilting FR into the upper-midrange, which contributes to a good sense of balance. Compared to the SW51+, the mid-range presentation sounds noticeably more lush and less lean, and images tend to have more flesh and dimensionality to them.

In conjunction with improvements in transient presentation and dynamics in the mid-range, this leads instruments and vocals to "pop" more and simply have more color and vivacity compared to something like the SW51+. The Pendant has a similar effect, but the overall presentation of the mid-range is quite different due to the Pendant's warmth and more hefty bottom end, which leads to a mid-range that has more fundamentals and less harmonics, making it a somewhat more relaxing but also less exciting listen.

The amp's mid-range is let down a bit by its lack of resolution. Although both the SW51+ and the Pendant lack the sense of excitement and engagement that comes from the Quicksilver's combination of bloom and quickness, they both tend to present the mid-range either more clearly (SW51+) or with more resolution (The Pendant). Perhaps an analogy will suffice here: although the Quicksilver paints with a broader color palette, the individual images of the colors are somewhat more hazy, leading each of them individually to have less fine gradations within them.

Something like the Elekit TU-8800 or 3F will blow the Quicksilver out of the water in their clarity and resolving capacities, but I've found both of these amps to lack the timbral realism of the Quicksilver. For lack of a better term, with both of these amps it has always sounded to me like there is an excessive smoothness and lack of "grit" in mid-range elements. The sound of the quicksilver is more "raw" and "unprocessed" - with the higher-end amps, I felt as if an additional filter had been placed on the sound which, while enhancing many aspects of it (technical and otherwise), rendered timbres a tad artificial. This can be heard particularly, I think, in transient presentation. Though something like the 3F offers faster and more controlled decay as well as more speedy attacks, transients nonetheless lack a certain level of "bite" and sharpness that comes through on the Quicksilver, which to me contributes to a more natural sound.

*Treble*

Good, but not great. Definitely colored. Seems to have a slight emphasis in the mid-treble particularly, followed by a depression in the upper octave. The SW51+ had more air and a more linear, less splashy treble. The equivalent costing DNA model, the Sonett 2, had much more treble detail and also much smoother, less fatiguing treble. By contrast, the treble of the Quicksilver is very quick, but it also tends to be somewhat rough sounding. The lack of air combined with the mid-treble splashiness can lead to a somewhat claustrophobic presentation here too.

Despite this, the actual timbre of treble instruments is pretty solid with something like the 650. Treble microdynamics in particular are really excellent, and though it certainly could offer more detail, the overall sense of rhythm and Prat in the treble leads to a sense of engagement and lends music a very boisterous energy. I prefer the treble of this amp to something like the SW51+, and think it trades blows with the ZMF Pendant. Both the 3F and TU-8800 easily best it.

*Technicalities*
Micro-dynamics are excellent, at the level of the ZMF Pendant but below amps like 3F or Elekit Tu-8800. That being said, it could fool one into thinking it was up there with these amps, because it tends to have a very "High-contrast", lively sound which tends to exaggerate differences between different instruments. As a result of this, along with the issues in both the bass and treble, the overall sound can be somewhat disjointed and lack cohesiveness, but oddly enough, I think this can contribute to a feeling of "bounciness" and micro-dynamic excitement. Yet when listening closely, it doesn't really resolve those very small microdynamic differences at the level of a TotL amp. Macrodynamics, meanwhile, are good, but not as good as micro-dynamics. They're much more evident in the mid-range and treble than in the bass, which tends to be a weak point. A step up from the SW51+ here, but doesn't quite reach the level of the Pendant. It doesn't really slam.

Let's talk about soundstage and imaging. This is where the amp impressed me most. I generally don't care about stage, but this amp's stage was definitely a strong point. I don't recall hearing any amp that made the HD650 have this deep of a stage and that threw as much space as it did between instruments while still retaining a solid center image. This was pretty damn impressive. That being said, imaging isn't fantastic - as I wrote earlier, instrument images can be a bit hazy and ill-defined, and though they have a very nifty dimensional effect which makes them sound more realistic, this still applies even with rolling in NOS tubes.

Resolution is, as I've already written, mediocre. Micro-detail in particular just seems to be smeared over by the amp, and when combined with the ill-defined images and the bloom in the lower-mids, this leads the amp to often sound just a bit hazy. This isn't a "Muddy" sound, though - the overall FR, is if anything, upsloping, so it is more akin to the haze of the Valhalla 2 than anything else (though not nearly that bad). The SW51+ honestly struck me as having more clarity, and perhaps a tad more resolve.

*Overall Presentation*
The Quicksilver is, despite all its problems, a really fun amp to listen to. It has a great sense of Prat, and its transient presentation in particular, which emphasizes biting but not overly sharp attacks with long but not uncontrolled decay, leads to a sound that keeps one on the edge of one's seat. It pairs absolutely fantastically with the HD650, giving its mid-range a sense of visceral immediacy that is often utterly captivating (Some might even call this -boxy-, and I have a preference for an elevated mid-range, so keep that in account).

Yes, it is not a perfect sounding amp, and in many respects, it might even be considered a flavor amp because of its deficiencies in the treble and bass. But for those for whom music lives in the mid-range, the Quicksilver offers more than a mere glimpse of the way TotL amp's present those crucial mid-range textures. Here, it offers a consistently exciting listen with a wonderful balance of crunch and body, and a quickness and rhythm that makes it all too easy to get lost in one's music.


----------



## gonintendo

dematted said:


> *Intro*
> 
> Having now lived with this amp for a bit of time and played around with different tubes, I think I'm now equipped to write up some more organized impressions of it. I don't have any other amp to compare it to at the moment, but I have fairly clear recollections of my SW51+, ZMF Pendant, Elekit Tu-8800, and 3F and how each of those sounded with Sennheisers. The former two will serve as the main points of comparison. To give a TLDR: I think this amp is a pretty good deal if you can deal with some of its idiosyncrasies. It definitely punches above its price-point: the other stuff I've heard at around the 1k point, like the used Bryston BHA-1, doesn't really compete, and it blows lower priced Schiit stuff like Lyr 3 and Valhalla 2 out of the water, as it should.
> 
> ...


Your description totally aligns with my experience. I have a GS-X mini and the QSHA is basically the perfect complement to it, with the large stage and lush mids (the GS-X has great mids too but the tube sound is unmatchable) at the expense of a bit of clarity and extension. I do find that it emphasizes the lower mid bass a bit compared to the mini as well.


----------



## LarsMan

dematted said:


> *Intro*
> 
> Having now lived with this amp for a bit of time and played around with different tubes, I think I'm now equipped to write up some more organized impressions of it. I don't have any other amp to compare it to at the moment, but I have fairly clear recollections of my SW51+, ZMF Pendant, Elekit Tu-8800, and 3F and how each of those sounded with Sennheisers. The former two will serve as the main points of comparison. To give a TLDR: I think this amp is a pretty good deal if you can deal with some of its idiosyncrasies. It definitely punches above its price-point: the other stuff I've heard at around the 1k point, like the used Bryston BHA-1, doesn't really compete, and it blows lower priced Schiit stuff like Lyr 3 and Valhalla 2 out of the water, as it should.
> 
> ...


Really well-written review!!! I really enjoyed mine while I had it - it replaced a Lyr 3 and it was not in the same ballpark; It costs almost twice as much as the Lyr 3, but I think well worth it. When I replaced it with the Eddie Current, I saw what you meant about losing a bit of detail in various frequencies, but it's a third the price of the EC, so I'd expect that... Quicksilver + Utopia = very dreamy combination...


----------



## gefski

RyanT42 said:


> I’m very interested in the QSHA but also been checking out the Woo WA6…roughly the same price point (although the WA6 doesn’t come with a power cable). I know this is a QS thread but what are your thoughts between the two? I’m a bit new to the head-if scene so trying to learn as much a possible.
> 
> I have LCD-2C and Grado RS1x cans and will be using a Schiit dac (hopefully the BiFrost2…maybe a Modius or even Modi Multibit depending on how I feel, and if I can find a BF2 in a deal).
> 
> Any help & opinions appreciated.


Have the WA6+ (upgraded caps their option a few years ago). It “likes” the HD800S a lot. Beautiful timbre and texture, relaxed but not dark in my system, refined, agile, great spatial presentation.

The QS right away became my choice for LCD-3. Bold, iron grip, especially acoustic bass which the WA6 couldn’t match. But by “bold” I don’t mean forward or edgy. Everything in its place, alive and natural, maybe a monitor type of control with these cans.

Dante Ethernet fed Yggy for both.


----------



## RyanT42

gefski said:


> Have the WA6+ (upgraded caps their option a few years ago). It “likes” the HD800S a lot. Beautiful timbre and texture, relaxed but not dark in my system, refined, agile, great spatial presentation.
> 
> The QS right away became my choice for LCD-3. Bold, iron grip, especially acoustic bass which the WA6 couldn’t match. But by “bold” I don’t mean forward or edgy. Everything in its place, alive and natural, maybe a monitor type of control with these cans.
> 
> Dante Ethernet fed Yggy for both.



Thank you…the QSHA is definitely in the lead and is probably what I’ll go with as it sounds like my LCD-2C will love it…BUT…as $1000-ish is a lot of cheddar for anything I have to ask the devil’s advocate question(s) (as I’m still in the absorbing info/research portion of this fun hobby/addiction!…remember I’m just asking from a head-fi point of view regarding the online contrarian info I’ve come across in my reading. (“remember, everything you read on the internet isn’t true.” - Socrates)…so don’t shoot the messenger!

Ok…with my low impedance (RS1x - 38 Ohm, LCD-2C - 70 Ohm)…do I even need a headphone amp if my main source is going to be streaming lossless/hi-res via Apple Music through a iPhone or iPad?? “

What’s the response to the people who say “No!”

Pure volume amplification-wise if I run my RS1x through an Apple dongle into my iPhone I have the volume at about 80% to max…I can max it out but it’s a tad uncomfortable. LCD-2C I don’t have the ability to connect but I imagine those would need 90% or maybe even 100% max volume for my listening levels.

So does a HA (especially a tube HA) impart a favorable audio enhancement to the sound that is not related to just simply adding more volume??

And heck, while I’m at it I’ll ask another prickly question…

Does a $500-$1200 DAC (say BiFrost2 or RME ADI) really improve the sound in an obviously noticeable way to go that route as opposed to say, going a with a cheaper Schiit or Topping dac in the $100-$250 range?

Thanks ahead of time for any helpful responses…I’m asking as I have a BiFrost2 and either a QSHA or WA6 one click away from starting their journey to my home.

I could care less about measurements and super critical listening, does the improvement justify the equipment? I just love to listen to music and become immersed and engulfed in the sounds and songs. My goal is to enhance my music as much as possible, yet not worry or care to the point where I’m trying to improve that 5% difference of a snare hit or cymbal crash.

Ok I’ll stop and thanks again for your help.


----------



## gefski

RyanT42 said:


> Thank you…the QSHA is definitely in the lead and is probably what I’ll go with as it sounds like my LCD-2C will love it…BUT…as $1000-ish is a lot of cheddar for anything I have to ask the devil’s advocate question(s) (as I’m still in the absorbing info/research portion of this fun hobby/addiction!…remember I’m just asking from a head-fi point of view regarding the online contrarian info I’ve come across in my reading. (“remember, everything you read on the internet isn’t true.” - Socrates)…so don’t shoot the messenger!
> 
> Ok…with my low impedance (RS1x - 38 Ohm, LCD-2C - 70 Ohm)…do I even need a headphone amp if my main source is going to be streaming lossless/hi-res via Apple Music through a iPhone or iPad?? “
> 
> ...


It’s too bad, with the COVID situation, that the opportunity to have meets and listen to all this stuff has been cut way back. For several years our Seattle group provided the opportunity to hear almost all of it.

That being said, for me, putting together a very good digital front end plays a huge part in helping everything downstream be as good as it can be. So a BF2 or better would really accomplish what you stated “…love to listen to music and become immersed…”.


----------



## RyanT42

gefski said:


> It’s too bad, with the COVID situation, that the opportunity to have meets and listen to all this stuff has been cut way back. For several years our Seattle group provided the opportunity to hear almost all of it.
> 
> That being said, for me, putting together a very good digital front end plays a huge part in helping everything downstream be as good as it can be. So a BF2 or better would really accomplish what you stated “…love to listen to music and become immersed…”.



I wish I still lived in a metro area where that was a possibility. I would kill to be able to try stuff out before purchasing. Thanks for the response...yes, the BF2 definitely is in the lead in the dac race at the moment.

I don't go back to work until 1/3 so have been diving deep into this and have come across a similar analogy several times regarding headphone amps:

It's like driving 100mph in a 4 cylinder 100hp car and then driving 100mph in a V8, 400hp car. Sure they are both going the same speed, but how hard is the V4 working compared to the V8?...and what are the consequences of that effort (in audio terms)?

It seems to reason that having more than enough ample headroom allows the amp to drive the headphones with enough ease to allow the entire recording and all of it's parts sit in the mix and "bloom" as they were meant to...as opposed to the amp being stressed and having say a bass part or trumpet get muddy, distorted or congested in the recording.

Does that make sense or am I missing something?...on the right track I think as far as understanding how this stuff works.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

RyanT42 said:


> I wish I still lived in a metro area where that was a possibility. I would kill to be able to try stuff out before purchasing. Thanks for the response...yes, the BF2 definitely is in the lead in the dac race at the moment.
> 
> I don't go back to work until 1/3 so have been diving deep into this and have come across a similar analogy several times regarding headphone amps:
> 
> ...


I think that's a good analogy. For years I only used cheaper amps and DACs in the $100-250 range that measured well. When I finally stepped up to my Bifrost 2 and Quicksilver, things improved quite a bit. It's hard to put a finger on what all improved, and I don't know if it would be easy to distinguish with any kind of quick back-and-forth comparisons blind or sighted. I do know that I "get lost in the music" more often with a nice tube amp and my BF2. 

I don't have any experience with the headphones you own, but for my 300 ohm ZMF's, I can heartily recommend stepping up to the BF2/Quicksilver combination. I think the relatively low output impedance of the Quicksilver makes it play nicely with a wider range of different headphones.


----------



## Pharmaboy (Dec 27, 2021)

RyanT42 said:


> I wish I still lived in a metro area where that was a possibility. I would kill to be able to try stuff out before purchasing. Thanks for the response...yes, the BF2 definitely is in the lead in the dac race at the moment.
> 
> I don't go back to work until 1/3 so have been diving deep into this and have come across a similar analogy several times regarding headphone amps:
> 
> ...



It's a great analogy for underusing the available headroom in an amp--which really means the amp has a big, kick-ass power supply as well as more than enough WPC. The analogy is certainly true (up to a point) on solid state amps.

Related points matter, too:

There are big, powerful SS amps with amazing power supplies that don't sound very good. A lot of this is that alchemy called "voicing," where a talented circuit designer pushes the sound of the amp in the desired direction using a combination of clever circuit design, inspired parts selection, and a really good pair of ears
Tube amps play by different, mysterious rules. I can't even try to explain why. All I can say is my one tube amp, the Woo WA3 OTL, has less power than any of my 6 SS amps. But it can drive any headphone here, including the power hog planar, the ZMF Ori, as easily as any of the SS amps, some of which are vastly more powerful. And the bigger, more powerful transformer-coupled tube amp I had (the fully balanced Woo WA22) was insanely powerful, beyond any headphone I can even imagine.
#2 brings us back to the Quicksilver. It's more powerful & physically larger than my WA3, so the odds are it can drive any headphone you have to absolute satisfaction. So now were back to "what sound do you want?" as a big factor in these choices.

Going beyond the great mystery of amps for a moment, I totally agree with @gefski's comment above:

"That being said, for me, putting together a very good digital front end plays a huge part in helping everything downstream be as good as it can be."​
5 years ago when I finally abandoned delta/sigma DACs and got my first NOS DAC (Audio GD NOS 19), I did more to improve the overall sound of my system than any single amp, headphone, or speaker change since. And my second NOS DAC, the MHDT Labs Orchid, took things "just a little bit higher." I'm also getting great mileage out of a multibit DAC (Audio GD DAC-19) in my side-system...


----------



## jonathan c

Pharmaboy said:


> (1) Tube amps play by different, mysterious rules. I can't even try to explain why. All I can say is my one tube amp, the Woo WA3 OTL, has less power than any of my 6 SS amps. But it can drive any headphone here, including the power hog planar, the ZMF Ori, as easily as any of the SS amps, some of which are vastly more powerful. And the bigger, more powerful transformer-coupled tube amp I had (the fully balanced Woo WA22) was insanely powerful, beyond any headphone I can even imagine.
> 
> 
> (2) 5 years ago when I finally abandoned delta/sigma DACs and got my first NOS DAC (Audio GD NOS 19), I did more to improve the overall sound of my system than any single amp, headphone, or speaker change since. And my second NOS DAC, the MHDT Labs Orchid, took things "just a little bit higher." I'm also getting great mileage out of a multibit DAC (Audio GD DAC-19) in my side-system…



(1) In like fashion, the Woo WA6SE - with its separate power transformer / rectification unit - behaves vastly more powerfully than the WA6. I cannot envision climbing up the tube h/p/a ladder any further.

(2) Yea ! The auDACity to ditch delta/sigma -> NOS/R2R !  If one’s music system begins with a digital source, the DAC is the most important part of the chain. Any conversion anomalies produced by a DAC will be sonically apparent ‘downstream’. [Similarly, Linners (Linn turntable enthusiasts) rightly said / say that the turntable was / is the most important part of an analogue music system…].
~ Why all this? If you want to know what a Quicksilver (or any) h/p/a is capable of, feed it the highest quality signal possible / financially allowable.


----------



## Powermankw

More decisions... OK, so I read the thread. I am looking for a better HPA. I currently have a Matrix Mini-i 3 Pro for a DAC. But since this is not balanced, I could also run off my NAIM Atom. I have Utopias. All I have ever had is SS amps. I was looking for something mid-fi to get more out of my Utopias. I can't do summit gear right now. I mostly listen to modern stuff/alt/rock. I like clean... really clean. I like some jazz (I like the clean) but most sounds to elevator/loungy to me. Sorry. I have highly resolving HPs, I want highly resolving amp. Soooo...

The way you guys talk, this is getting a good look at the summit for not a lot of money. I do not know how other tubes sound, but there are other popular tube amps out for not a ton of money. I could go $1500... Is the QS all that? I didn't really want tubes because I don't want bad tubey sound. I like SS amps. But all SS amps try to be more tube like, so if I got a tube amp I would be looking at more SS like. From the sounds of it, the QS seems to fit that. Did I get that wrong?

If not the QS, then what would be a close second? What would just beat it? SS or tube. I'm curious of the answer, but I very much like what I hear, and I am definitely interested.

Thank you.


----------



## joshnor713

Powermankw said:


> More decisions... OK, so I read the thread. I am looking for a better HPA. I currently have a Matrix Mini-i 3 Pro for a DAC. But since this is not balanced, I could also run off my NAIM Atom. I have Utopias. All I have ever had is SS amps. I was looking for something mid-fi to get more out of my Utopias. I can't do summit gear right now. I mostly listen to modern stuff/alt/rock. I like clean... really clean. I like some jazz (I like the clean) but most sounds to elevator/loungy to me. Sorry. I have highly resolving HPs, I want highly resolving amp. Soooo...
> 
> The way you guys talk, this is getting a good look at the summit for not a lot of money. I do not know how other tubes sound, but there are other popular tube amps out for not a ton of money. I could go $1500... Is the QS all that? I didn't really want tubes because I don't want bad tubey sound. I like SS amps. But all SS amps try to be more tube like, so if I got a tube amp I would be looking at more SS like. From the sounds of it, the QS seems to fit that. Did I get that wrong?
> 
> ...


I'm on exactly the same boat. Have the Utopia's and have only used SS amps. Curiosity got the best of me and I ordered the Quicksilver. Plan to use my trusty Hugo 2 as the DAC.

Would've loved to give you some impressions, but the amp is backordered right now (supply issue). Been waiting a month so far. I'll post impressions when I can.


----------



## jonathan c

vlach said:


> I had the WA6, sold it and now own the QS. The QS is more transparent, more precise,  more dynamic and quite powerful. I don't think i will ever sell it.
> The WA6 is more tubey, slightly darker, warmer, softer.


WA6 becomes less “tubey” and more controlled + dynamic with Mullard GZ34 or Mullard CV593 rectifier tubes. For $500 more, the WA6SE is several quanta above the WA6 in terms of sonic heft, delivery, dynamic range.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Powermankw said:


> More decisions... OK, so I read the thread. I am looking for a better HPA. I currently have a Matrix Mini-i 3 Pro for a DAC. But since this is not balanced, I could also run off my NAIM Atom. I have Utopias. All I have ever had is SS amps. I was looking for something mid-fi to get more out of my Utopias. I can't do summit gear right now. I mostly listen to modern stuff/alt/rock. I like clean... really clean. I like some jazz (I like the clean) but most sounds to elevator/loungy to me. Sorry. I have highly resolving HPs, I want highly resolving amp. Soooo...
> 
> The way you guys talk, this is getting a good look at the summit for not a lot of money. I do not know how other tubes sound, but there are other popular tube amps out for not a ton of money. I could go $1500... Is the QS all that? I didn't really want tubes because I don't want bad tubey sound. I like SS amps. But all SS amps try to be more tube like, so if I got a tube amp I would be looking at more SS like. From the sounds of it, the QS seems to fit that. Did I get that wrong?
> 
> ...


I haven't heard the QS, but it's often described as having tube sound that isn't sweet 'n' tubey. So it might be aces for you. And even though you say "clean" several times (which I totally get), one of the reliable surprises of audio is that a slightly warm amp like the QS may fully convey the resolution of your high-rez Utopia as well as (and in a new/interesting way) as SS amps that themselves are clean/clean.

Based on your description, you may also be a candidate for a really good hybrid amp--tubes on input/SS on output. Done well, that's a "best of both worlds" solution.


----------



## Powermankw

Pharmaboy said:


> I haven't heard the QS, but it's often described as having tube sound that isn't sweet 'n' tubey. So it might be aces for you. And even though you say "clean" several times (which I totally get), one of the reliable surprises of audio is that a slightly warm amp like the QS may fully convey the resolution of your high-rez Utopia as well as (and in a new/interesting way) as SS amps that themselves are clean/clean.
> 
> Based on your description, you may also be a candidate for a really good hybrid amp--tubes on input/SS on output. Done well, that's a "best of both worlds" solution.


Thank you... I've always liked high end audio, I have just never had it. So like other noobs, I might know what I like, but use the wrong words to describe it. Thanks for the help. 

I have looked at hybrids. I have been involved in many hobbies, and typically "Jack of all trades" are wanting. Usually it is geared to noobs or low end. So while the execution can be done well, it usually isn't. So... Hybrids... What are some solid examples? Since I am not looking for sumit gear, the door is wide open. 

Given the choice, everyone would want everything... The best of tubes and SS and none of the negatives. I'm sure I would dig tubes, but I doubt I would stray too much to either extreme side. I'm sure I could be happy with a number of warm SS, or Luke warm tubes.


----------



## LarsMan

Pharmaboy said:


> I haven't heard the QS, but it's often described as having tube sound that isn't sweet 'n' tubey. So it might be aces for you. And even though you say "clean" several times (which I totally get), one of the reliable surprises of audio is that a slightly warm amp like the QS may fully convey the resolution of your high-rez Utopia as well as (and in a new/interesting way) as SS amps that themselves are clean/clean.
> 
> Based on your description, you may also be a candidate for a really good hybrid amp--tubes on input/SS on output. Done well, that's a "best of both worlds" solution.


With my Utopias, it sounded totally 'sweet 'n' tubey' to me, but it might make a difference what tubes you are using....


----------



## Pharmaboy (Dec 28, 2021)

Powermankw said:


> Thank you... I've always liked high end audio, I have just never had it. So like other noobs, I might know what I like, but use the wrong words to describe it. Thanks for the help.
> 
> I have looked at hybrids. I have been involved in many hobbies, and typically "Jack of all trades" are wanting. Usually it is geared to noobs or low end. So while the execution can be done well, it usually isn't. So... Hybrids... What are some solid examples? Since I am not looking for sumit gear, the door is wide open.
> 
> Given the choice, everyone would want everything... The best of tubes and SS and none of the negatives. I'm sure I would dig tubes, but I doubt I would stray too much to either extreme side. I'm sure I could be happy with a number of warm SS, or Luke warm tubes.


I hope you find a way to audition tube gear (I mean an amp that's all tube). Tubes can make a special kind of musical magic.

As for hybrids, one of the cheapest ones around is actually a very competent, good-sounding demonstration of the breed: it's the humble xDuoo TA-20. It's very small, very powerful, can be used single-ended or balanced in both the inputs & outputs, and sounds way better than the price would suggest. I had one in 2019. Only got it because I wanted to check it out. Ended up selling--but honestly, I was shocked at how good this thing was. It drove all my headphones with ease and sounded quite good.

IMO this amp would be a great "starter" hybrid--a taste of what bigger/badder hybrids can do.

It sells for $399 list (ebay, amazon) or for ~$300 on Drop, when they have stock (not offered at present, but probably will be again):
https://drop.com/buy/xduoo-ta-20-balanced-headphone-amp

They come up F.S. often. Here's a representative Head-Fi listing ($325 w/add'l tubes):
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/xduoo-ta-20-with-extra-tubes.6964/


----------



## Powermankw

Awesome. Thank you. I'll check it out. I should have a listen... Oh... So local store, I wanted to hear some open backs, listened on their Mac tube headphone amp... But of course I knew nothing of any of the gear. I'll have to take my phones down and give a listen.


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 28, 2021)

Powermankw said:


> So... Hybrids... What are some solid examples? Since I am not looking for sumit gear, the door is wide open.


Right off:  Schiit Audio Lyr 3 ($449: uses one 6SN7 tube*), Rogue Audio RH-5 ($2500: uses two 12AU7 tubes*).

* or equivalents (6N8S, ECC82)


----------



## Deleeh

Powermankw said:


> Awesome. Thank you. I'll check it out. I should have a listen... Oh... So local store, I wanted to hear some open backs, listened on their Mac tube headphone amp... But of course I knew nothing of any of the gear. I'll have to take my phones down and give a listen.



The only good hybrid amplifier if you live in America or Canada would be the Monolith Liquid Platinum, which is worth the money.
There is also the Little Dot 1+ which does a lot of things right.
Everything else in the hybrid amplifier market I found very poor and thin in concept.
A lot of it is outdated, based on a concept where you got a huge load of cheap tubes.
Even the Schiit Lyr 3 looks good on the data sheet, but nothing new in terms of sound that blows your mind.
Or the Aurium Patos 2 is quite expensive but offers nothing exciting.
That's why I had something built that functions as a hybrid amplifier, has enough power and can cope with modern tubes for less than the price of the Monolith Liquid Platinum.

But apart from that the Quicksilver is an Otl and not a hybrid amplifier but very solid.
Still copes well with low ohm headphones as does the Woo Audio Wa6 which was still designed for it.
For an Otl this is a very good result and for the money it is more than good.


----------



## jonathan c

Deleeh said:


> The only good hybrid amplifier if you live in America or Canada would be the Monolith Liquid Platinum, which is worth the money.
> There is also the Little Dot 1+ which does a lot of things right.
> Everything else in the hybrid amplifier market I found very poor and thin in concept.
> A lot of it is outdated, based on a concept where you got a huge load of cheap tubes.
> ...


The Quicksilver Headphone Amplifier is output transformer-coupled, it is _not_ output transformer-less.


----------



## gonintendo

Deleeh said:


> The only good hybrid amplifier if you live in America or Canada would be the Monolith Liquid Platinum, which is worth the money.
> There is also the Little Dot 1+ which does a lot of things right.
> Everything else in the hybrid amplifier market I found very poor and thin in concept.
> A lot of it is outdated, based on a concept where you got a huge load of cheap tubes.
> ...


QSHA is not OTL it is OTC


----------



## vlach

I haven't heard anything about a Pathos Aurium '2', I'm only aware of the original. A Google search yielded nothing about a version 2.

Also, the Quicksilver is not an OTL design.


----------



## vlach (Dec 28, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## vlach (Dec 28, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Powermankw

Pharmaboy said:


> I hope you find a way to audition tube gear (I mean an amp that's all tube). Tubes can make a special kind of musical magic.
> 
> As for hybrids, one of the cheapest ones around is actually a very competent, good-sounding demonstration of the breed: it's the humble xDuoo TA-20. It's very small, very powerful, can be used single-ended or balanced in both the inputs & outputs, and sounds way better than the price would suggest. I had one in 2019. Only got it because I wanted to check it out. Ended up selling--but honestly, I was shocked at how good this thing was. It drove all my headphones with ease and sounded quite good.
> 
> ...


Oh... And reading back... You had a V281. So how does it compare? Cause of course I am looking at that and a Burson Solo 3X.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Powermankw said:


> Oh... And reading back... You had a V281. So how does it compare? Cause of course I am looking at that and a Burson Solo 3X.


I have 7 amps currently, and had/sold any number of others. The V281 is the best of the best IMO. I say that not only for its terrific sound (the ideal SS sound for my tastes)--but also because of its unusual/available nowhere else I/O flexibility and diverse gain adjustments (separate adjustments for HP output vs preamp output. Since I have gain issues in my desktop system and use the V281 as my main system preamp as well as main HP amp, this amp is the best thing that happened to my system in the past 15 years or so.

Drop is currently selling the smaller brother of the V291, the V280--the same amp but without the preamp output and circuitry for that. It's smaller but has the same power specs as the V281 for headphones: 

https://drop.com/buy/violectric-hpa-v280-final-edition-headphone-amplifier

If you do your listening single-ended and don't need a preamp, I can strongly recommend the (now discontinued) Lake People G109-A (Lake People is the company that owns/operates Violectric). I'm thinking of selling mine soon. If you want to know more about it, pls PM me.


----------



## gefski

Pharmaboy said:


> I have 7 amps currently, and had/sold any number of others. The V281 is the best of the best IMO. I say that not only for its terrific sound (the ideal SS sound for my tastes)--but also because of its unusual/available nowhere else I/O flexibility and diverse gain adjustments (separate adjustments for HP output vs preamp output. Since I have gain issues in my desktop system and use the V281 as my main system preamp as well as main HP amp, this amp is the best thing that happened to my system in the past 15 years or so.
> 
> Drop is currently selling the smaller brother of the V291, the V280--the same amp but without the preamp output and circuitry for that. It's smaller but has the same power specs as the V281 for headphones:
> 
> ...


Yep, the one thing I wish the QS had — even a two step gain switch would be good. It just comes on a bit too fast for me.


----------



## jonathan c

gefski said:


> Yep, the one thing I wish the QS had — even a two step gain switch would be good. It just comes on a bit too fast for me.


If you used 12AT7 tubes (60x amplification factor) rather than 12AX7 tubes (100x amplification factor), would that help? (The filament current etc would still be the same.)


----------



## Pharmaboy

jonathan c said:


> If you used 12AT7 tubes (60x amplification factor) rather than 12AX7 tubes (100x amplification factor), would that help? (The filament current etc would still be the same.)


That came up last month (I think it was) in this thread. Or maybe October. Anyway, one person had tried it, and it sounded good (and didn't fry the amp...that's kind of important). Mike Sanders doesn't recommend it, but underpowering the circuit from the driver tubes no doubt is better than overpowering it.

If I get my own QS, I plan to try a pair of very nice NOS 12AT7's that are currently in my Woo WA3 (with adapters) in place of stock 6922s. 

I've had amps in both my main system & side-system here over the years that flat-out had too much gain. I have an emergency tactic for dealing with it (a transformer-based passive volume controller in line before the amp), but never want to actually do that. Adding wire & a box to the system, regardless of their transparency, isn't a great recipe for success. 

Another solution to amps' gain issue is to have a DAC with a transparent volume pot. I'm working on that...


----------



## jonathan c

Pharmaboy said:


> That came up last month (I think it was) in this thread. Or maybe October. Anyway, one person had tried it, and it sounded good (and didn't fry the amp...that's kind of important). Mike Sanders doesn't recommend it, but underpowering the circuit from the driver tubes no doubt is better than overpowering it.
> 
> If I get my own QS, I plan to try a pair of very nice NOS 12AT7's that are currently in my Woo WA3 (with adapters) in place of stock 6922s.
> 
> ...


The Sonnet Morpheus perhaps…NOS…R2R…(for testimonial —> @Wes S)


----------



## vlach (Dec 29, 2021)

Pharmaboy said:


> Another solution to amps' gain issue is to have a DAC with a transparent volume pot. I'm working on that...


The Nad M51 works well in that capacity in my side-system. No bits are truncated until you attenuate the volume down to -66dB.


----------



## Ticonz (Jan 2, 2022)

gonintendo said:


> Do you have an outboard DAC or are you using your motherboards headphone jack


I haven't had the time to really dive into the issue until recently but I sort of figured out what is causing the minor feedback while gaming.   It seems to have something to do with my computer monitor being at 144 hz.  When I capped my fps and monitor to 60 hz.. the issue went away.  If i incrementally increase the hz on my monitor.. the sound gets louder until it hits its loudest at 144 hz which is the max my monitor will do without overclocking it.  Only happens while gaming.. so odd but I pretty much game with my topping D90 as the amp and then when listening to music.. i'll swap to the Quicksilver haha.  I haven't tried moving the whole setup away from my computer but I only really listen to my Headphones while using it.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

gefski said:


> Yep, the one thing I wish the QS had — even a two step gain switch would be good. It just comes on a bit too fast for me.


I don’t have direct experience with these things, but I almost bought them back when I wanted more range on the volume knob of my Emotiva A100 speaker amp when used with headphones. I’m not sure how much more range they would provide on the Quicksilver, but they might be worth a shot.

Harrison Labs 12dB Attenuator Pair


----------



## Pharmaboy

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I don’t have direct experience with these things, but I almost bought them back when I wanted more range on the volume knob of my Emotiva A100 speaker amp when used with headphones. I’m not sure how much more range they would provide on the Quicksilver, but they might be worth a shot.
> 
> Harrison Labs 12dB Attenuator Pair


I researched these pretty extensively at one point. I'd be concerned about a loss of resolution due to inexpensive caps being used. If you read enough user comments about these & other products by this company, you'll find negative comments along those lines.

One way to resolve this dilemma is to have a really high quality passive volume control in line ahead of the amp. I have a pretty good one (transformer based). I've done this a few times with other "hot" amps, the sound of which I felt like chasing despite the gain being too high for my setup.

Then again, adding a box + a 2nd pair of interconnects always feels like a step backwards to me. Sort of like using EQ, something I've thus far avoided in headphone audio. In the long run, it's better to simply have a two stage gain setting on the amp itself...


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I trust @Pharmaboy and his research on these things. It might not be the best option after all. I personally don’t have any issues with channel imbalance with my Quicksilver so I’ve never considered purchasing them for this amp. I’m usually at 9:00 or above when listening.


----------



## gefski

I appreciate the good comments here about reducing the gain on the QS. Like @Pharmaboy, I’m caught between my desire for a little less gain and not wanting to put anything else in the signal path.

Right now I’m running a pair of matched JJ EL844 (low power EL84) and will see how I like them over a few days. Background noise (with no signal) is lower, and initially they’re pretty sweet & smooth. But there seems little or no reduction in gain (which is what Mike Sanders said when I inquired). With GE longplate 12AX7.


----------



## vlach (Jan 3, 2022)

gefski said:


> I appreciate the good comments here about reducing the gain on the QS. Like @Pharmaboy, I’m caught between my desire for a little less gain and not wanting to put anything else in the signal path.
> 
> Right now I’m running a pair of matched JJ EL844 (low power EL84) and will see how I like them over a few days. Background noise (with no signal) is lower, and initially they’re pretty sweet & smooth. But there seems little or no reduction in gain (which is what Mike Sanders said when I inquired). With GE longplate 12AX7.


Another cheap and simple alternative would be to insert inline attenuators.


----------



## gefski

vlach said:


> Another cheap and simple alternative would be to insert inline attenuators.


Yeah, those Harrison Labs that @ckhirnigs113 posted look decent, and they’re U.S. made. That kind of stuff is always handy to have in the toolbox even if I don’t use them now.

On the other hand, maybe I should quit worrying about the gain and just listen to the music!


----------



## Vonx

Marlowe10 said:


> Hey Guys,
> wondering what tubes everyone is using with this beauty? Can it be tuned to be more euphonic without sacrificing the other qualities?
> Does changing the tubes make a significant difference?
> 
> 🙏


The RCA black plate 12AT7's do exactly this for me. Most forward, wet, warm, and natural mids I have heard on the amp so far. Definitely an unashamed n shape tube fr response, but with better technicalities than stock whilst also sounding a bit more lifelike. The highest extremes do roll off a little bit on both ends though, but the tradeoff is definitely worth it for me. I'm really, really happy with this pairing along with the stock jj el84's.

Prior to using those, I also really enjoyed the Baldwin branded Matsushita 12au7's. Neutral but warm tilted, better FR extension than both the stock tubes or RCAs, and also significantly more natural sounding and less etched than the stock tubes. They don't draw me in quite as much as the RCAs though, mostly because I prefer little more warmth and mids bloom.

The stock 12ax7's are... well, they don't make the amp sound bad, but they do limit it a bit I think. Sounds more solid state, not as natural, a little etched and rough around the edges.

For output tubes, I've only tried the stock JJ's and the Mullard New production EL84s. The stock JJ's are fine, pretty good actually. I can't really point out faults with the JJ's yet as I've only heard things that are worse. The NP Mullards EL84s were a step down in basically every way from the stock JJs, in technicalities, naturalness, air, extension, bass quality, everything. YMMV. 

Now that I have some input tubes I love, I'm going to try to roll the outputs one more time with a pair of early 60's hammond amperex organ pulls I just found on ebay. 

As it is, I'm loving the QS with the RCA's and the stock JJ's. and don't really feel the need to change the sound at all, just curiosity now  

Using it with HD6xx's and HD800SDR


----------



## YtseJamer

Call me crazy, but I still don't feel the urge to change the stock tubes on my QS.


----------



## LarsMan

YtseJamer said:


> Call me crazy, but I still don't feel the urge to change the stock tubes on my QS.


I won't call you crazy! But one nice thing about that amp is that upgraded tubes are not too expensive; I contacted Brent Jessee and asked him for recommendations, which he did and I bought, and there was a noticeable improvement. But unless you're doing A/B comparisons, you should be fine with the stock tubes...


----------



## YtseJamer

LarsMan said:


> I won't call you crazy! But one nice thing about that amp is that upgraded tubes are not too expensive; I contacted Brent Jessee and asked him for recommendations, which he did and I bought, and there was a noticeable improvement. But unless you're doing A/B comparisons, you should be fine with the stock tubes...



Good point.  For now I'm very happy with the sound of my setup, but I will probably try different tubes eventually.


----------



## gonintendo

LarsMan said:


> I won't call you crazy! But one nice thing about that amp is that upgraded tubes are not too expensive; I contacted Brent Jessee and asked him for recommendations, which he did and I bought, and there was a noticeable improvement. But unless you're doing A/B comparisons, you should be fine with the stock tubes...


Would you mind sharing the recommendations?


----------



## Vonx

I've spent a few months with the QS HPA now and would like to leave a review. Test chain and favorite current configuration:

Pi2AES via bnc> Bifrost 2 > QS HPA (baldwin/matsushita 12au7, 60's hammond amperex el84) > HD6XX / HD800SDR






In short, the QS HPA is an very well made, point-to-point wired, very well priced and great sounding amplifier that has almost limitless adaptability and capabilities and can scale with a few small and non-expensive (relatively speaking) tweaks. It does some things amazingly well (stage, extension with the right tubes, clarity with the right tubes, mids presence with the right tubes) and has a few small drawbacks (mostly power/gain related) that can mostly be navigated around (with correct hp pairing or pre usage). 

A *pros/cons list* can say a lot in fewer words, so here's one:

*Pros: *
- Huge, expansive stage can range from medium/large to limitlessly open sounding depending on tubes. 
- Great width, good depth.
- Very good stock clarity, which can be significantly improved (and also harmed) by tube choice
- Can have great bass punch and extension, but tube dependent
- Can have great air and treble, also tube dependent
- Can be tuned to sound wet or dry, midcentric or v shaped depending on tubes

*Cons:*
- High Power/Gain and lack of gain switch limits the amount of headphones that can be used significantly, unless you attenuate with a pre (yes, do this) or digitally (don't do this)
- Stock pot (at least on my unit) really holds it back to my ears (sounds rather underwhelming under 10 o'clock, and not just due channel matching, sounds dynamically compressed and stage/air compressed under 10, and continues to get better until about 12 where it stabilizes). Without a pre, must listen loud to get what its capable of. 
- Stock tubes and tube sockets are passible but underwhelming, but make sense as a place to cut for the price point

As can be gleaned from the pros/cons list, the amp is very adaptable and scalable in both wet/dryness and FR just by tube swapping, and the gain/pot issues can be mitigated with a good passive/active pre (or just by headphone choice that gives you more pot room). The differences in tubes is not subtle to me, at all. Not far off from the delta of switching tube amps or dacs. Obviously this is also dependent on how resolving the rest of your chain is. 

*Tube experiences:*
After my tube adjustments, I have a setup that sounds balanced and well extended with an upper mids push (matsushita 12au7) that I love with both HD6XX and HD800SDR (says a lot), or lusher/wetter/n-shaped response with even more enhanced tonal thickness but slight truncation of air (RCA black plate 12AT7). I switch between these depending on the kind of sound I prefer at that time.

In the current tube configuration (matsushita 12au7/60s amperex el84), I almost can't fault it. Before rolling the right tubes, I loved the boost in technicalities and stage size over my Sunrise 3, but couldn't quite dial the euphony and connection in the mids/realism that I wanted that connected me closer to the music. The combo I currently have gives me everything (stage, euphony, clarity, heft, extension, presence, mid connection) all in one with essentially no downsides aside from occasional upper mids fatigue and slight bass slowness on the wrong recording (rare, but such is the best case scenario of tube tradeoffs for me). 

Brent Jesse sells butt ugly RCA 12AT7's for around $40 matched which is a pretty good deal, and hammond and other various el84 organ pulls can be found on ebay for pretty cheap if you are willing to take a small gamble on measured but UOS (used old stock). Brent also sells those, but the decent el84s get pricey there and elsewhere especially when "new" old stock. 

The stock JJ el84's are really quite good, and dirt cheap and available, and make a great budget pairing with the RCA 12AT7's in particular. The Matsushitas need the extra air, naturalness, and heft that the hammond amperex el84's provide, but once given, make my favorite overall pairing and accentuate the strengths of stock, bring the mids forward, whilst reducing weaknesses. The stock chinese 12ax7's... are passable at best and really just need to be replaced IMO, they don't truncate quality too bad but they do hold the amp back a lot of you are trying to achieve any sense of realism/naturalness/ease. 

*Summary*: 
I'm really happy to have a built-to-last, quality, super modifiable (both physically and sound profile wise), super scalable amp that exists for not-ridiculous prices. I can change the sound so much on mood that I really could not care less about further movements up-tree to super TOTL tier, because I get all the technicalities and sound profiles I could want in one. I'd still like to try a few changes to the caps and pot just to see how far it can go, like sticking a goldpoint pre in front of it (currently have a Nano Patch+ or just crank it with Senns to get past the low volume compression) and ideally rip the pot out of the circuit, but regardless, right where it is, I'm satisfied. 

If you don't want to use a pre or touch digital attenuation, you do limit yourself a bit due to the pot which sucks the life out of the amp at low volumes (imo). Even with Senns, you have to crank them to get the QS to really sing and show what its capable of if you aren't using any good quality attenuation upstream. Super efficient dynamics are a no go (ad700x/2000x can't get past 9 without bleeding ears and sounding compressed, esx900/th900 also too efficient). However, if you know its capabilities and drawbacks and navigate correctly, it could be your last amp (probably mine ) 

Very, very happy with it! Thanks Quicksilver!


----------



## joseG86

Is this available in 230v? I wish I could try this amp...


----------



## Deleeh

Yes you can order them in 230 v version.👍


----------



## LarsMan

gonintendo said:


> Would you mind sharing the recommendations?


I'm sorry gonintendo - I just now saw your question. Here is what Brent told me:

_Thanks for your email.  At the $100 per pair price, I would recommend you try the GE long plate 12AX7 tubes.  They should deliver the tone you are looking for.  You could just replace those for now.  If you want to do the EL84 tubes as well, I suggest the RCA USA made 6BQ5.  They are $109 per pair._

This is from February of last year, so some of these recommendations may have changed, depending on his inventory...


----------



## LarsMan

Vonx said:


> I've spent a few months with the QS HPA now and would like to leave a review. Test chain and favorite current configuration:
> 
> Pi2AES via bnc> Bifrost 2 > QS HPA (baldwin/matsushita 12au7, 60's hammond amperex el84) > HD6XX / HD800SDR
> 
> ...


Great, detailed review - thanks!!!!!  Interesting about your thoughts on gain and power. When I had mine, I used it with Utopia (GREAT pairing for 3-D, holography, and moving through space!), ZMF VO's and a few others, and it would have blown my eardrums right out even with the volume at around 12:00. Back then, I was using an RME for a DAC. I hope your review encourages more folks to check with Mike about his excellent amp....


----------



## Vonx

LarsMan said:


> Great, detailed review - thanks!!!!!  Interesting about your thoughts on gain and power. When I had mine, I used it with Utopia (GREAT pairing for 3-D, holography, and moving through space!), ZMF VO's and a few others, and it would have blown my eardrums right out even with the volume at around 12:00. Back then, I was using an RME for a DAC. I hope your review encourages more folks to check with Mike about his excellent amp....


No problem - it's a very versatile amp, and I think the OI at 2 ohm is right in the sweet spot for a ton of headphones. Low enough for efficient dynamics, high enough for high impedance Senns to sound good. I do wonder what the design goal was with the amount of gain that it has.. high impedance senns are usually on the harder side to drive and this thing gets them ear piercingly loud at 11 o'clock. Planars maybe? The high gain definitely doesn't harm the amp but it does force you to use less of the pot range, where I feel it dynamically compresses slightly. I've been looking to get a nice pre anyway so I guess this is a good excuse


----------



## joseG86

Deleeh said:


> Yes you can order them in 230 v version.👍


Just got response from Mike, he doesn't have 230v...... D A M N  I T !


----------



## Willy 2 Streams

Yeah, Mike Sanders makes keeper gear. I've had an (original) Quicksilver full function preamp that was made around 1982. Its (all tube, natch) phono stage _still_ betters anything I've had in my system. But why SO much GAIN? The line stage in that pre amp was all but unusable, with 30db of gain, I couldn't get past 9 o' clock on the dual volume pots. I finally ended up bypassing it, and listening to the phono stage via the tape outs. 
   If this QS headphone amp had pre amp out RCA's, and a _bit_ less gain, I'd be all over it!


----------



## LarsMan

Willy 2 Streams said:


> Yeah, Mike Sanders makes keeper gear. I've had an (original) Quicksilver full function preamp that was made around 1982. Its (all tube, natch) phono stage _still_ betters anything I've had in my system. But why SO much GAIN? The line stage in that pre amp was all but unusable, with 30db of gain, I couldn't get past 9 o' clock on the dual volume pots. I finally ended up bypassing it, and listening to the phono stage via the tape outs.
> If this QS headphone amp had pre amp out RCA's, and a _bit_ less gain, I'd be all over it!


As far as inputs, outputs, and connections, it quite literally cannot get any simpler. On/Off, volume, signal in, and headphone jack, and there ya go! But the quality of both the build and the sound is superb.....


----------



## joseG86

I got kind of depressed when Mike told me that the QS doesn't come in 230v.... I wonder if anyone would recommend a tube amp with similar characteristics, my last tube amp was the Elise MKII and I'd like to get something better...

Thank you so much


----------



## dw8083

ColdsnapBry said:


> If it was a ground loop, wouldn't the hum be there all the time. Not just when the graphics card kicks on? PCs powered on still pull 200-250w.


Just wait until you one day use a PS Audio Stellar Power Regenerator. CLEAN-CLEAN AC power.  The noise floor drops with everything plugged into it.  I run my computer on wall AC and hifi gear through the Regenerator.  Sound improvement was obvious.  # hifi buddies can over to check it out with some blind testing. All 3 count one within the next 2 weeks. Also help to have a hospital grade AC wall outlet for under $20 rather than the tired .97 cent one likely in the wall. 

I'm also fortunate as my Holo Spring 3 KTE DAC has galvanic isolation for USB as well. The computer is completely electronically isolated from the hifi gear.


----------



## John Massaria (Feb 16, 2022)

Just got a QS from a fellow head-fi'r - sounds glorious but the volume pot looses some spots (three drops out)
anyone else have that issue? The seller did say it dropped out in a few areas but I need to fix I like everything working like new or better


----------



## LarsMan

John Massaria said:


> Just got a QS from a fellow head-fi'r - sounds glorious but the volume pot looses some spots (three or four it drops out)
> anyone else have that issue? The seller did say it dropped out in a few areas but I need to fix I like everything working like new or better


Never happened to me during the 6 months or so I had one. Just that silky smooth pot that worked perfectly. Good luck!


----------



## dpump

John Massaria: From the picture you posted, it looks like your headphone plug isn't fully inserted? If it is and you have dropouts, of course you will need to replace the Alps pot. Just 6 wires to deal with. I would contact Quicksilver to purchase one as they hopefully check and screen the ones they use.


----------



## joshnor713

After two months wait for parts to come to Mike, finally have the amp coming my way. Will update after I get some time with it with all my headphones. Excited! Source will primarily be Hugo 2.


----------



## YtseJamer (Feb 22, 2022)

Just saw that the price of the Quicksilver headphone amp is now $1198.00


----------



## LarsMan

YtseJamer said:


> Just saw that the cost of the Quicksilver headphone amp is now $1198.00


Not surprising; I'm just amazed that it was $950 for so long. Still a super value at $1200, in my opinion...


----------



## Deleeh

Ah that's really annoying.
I can't imagine that Corona has so much presence in China that they suddenly don't work closely together any more, so that they cut production down to 50%.
And with the argument that the demand is so great that we have to increase the prices so that the manufacturers rethink and so on.

That there is Corona is all right, but that you create an artificial economic bubble just to increase the price?
I see some parallels to that time in 1920 when you compare it, it's not far away.
The poor had nothing and the rich got richer.
The whole thing is quite funny.
At the end of the day, hats off to some manufacturers for being able to hold the price for a long time.
Either they always had to negotiate hard or the supply contracts had been so good that they had to be paid.


----------



## LarsMan

Deleeh said:


> Ah that's really annoying.
> I can't imagine that Corona has so much presence in China that they suddenly don't work closely together any more, so that they cut production down to 50%.
> And with the argument that the demand is so great that we have to increase the prices so that the manufacturers rethink and so on.
> 
> ...


What does China have to do with Quicksilver headphone amps??? Manufacturers who hold the price for a long time while their own costs increase tend to go out of business eventually.


----------



## Deleeh

Where do you think all the parts come from?
The US market also uses parts from China or has them produced there.


----------



## vlach

LarsMan said:


> Not surprising; I'm just amazed that it was $950 for so long. Still a super value at $1200, in my opinion...


Well said. I would not hesitate to buy it again at $1200.


----------



## LarsMan

Deleeh said:


> Where do you think all the parts come from?
> The US market also uses parts from China or has them produced there.


I don't know. I never asked Mike where 'all the parts come from'. Apparently you did and he told you. Always like to learn something new.


----------



## Pharmaboy

LarsMan said:


> I don't know. I never asked Mike where 'all the parts come from'. Apparently you did and he told you. Always like to learn something new.


I've never heard this amp--any Quicksilver amp, to be honest. Though I came close to picking up a pair of his borderline-legendary mono tube amps back in the late '80s.

Can't stress enough how solid Mike's reputation is. I've read various reviews & user comments about his tube gear for 35+ years and honestly can't remember a single bad thing said about him.

He's at a level of proficiency in his circuit design and building that whatever he spec's for a design, and wherever it comes from, I trust there's good reason for his choices--and I don't just mean saving a few cents.


----------



## DeweyCH

Am I correct in assuming the volume pot in this is a 100k Alps Blue Velvet? I bought the one John was talking about above with a couple of dead spots in the pot. I figure I’ll give it a little Deoxit to see if it’s just some dirt in the contacts, and maybe just ignore it if it’s not particularly annoying, but I may have something in my toolbox from my Darkvoice modding that would be a proper swap


----------



## dpump

Alps Blue Velvet pot is sealed, as are all plastic based pots I have ever seen. Sealed to keep out contaminants and can't be cleaned. If you could use a cleaner or lubricant the pot would probably be ruined. Cheapest solution is a new Alps pot, but it's best to try to purchase one from a source which tests them as they are known to sometimes have channel imbalance problems. A better pot is the TKD, but they cost around $100. Alps used to have some decent carbon pots that were reasonably priced but I haven't been able to find them in the last couple of years. If anyone knows of a good carbon pot please report here.


----------



## DeweyCH

dpump said:


> Alps Blue Velvet pot is sealed, as are all plastic based pots I have ever seen. Sealed to keep out contaminants and can't be cleaned. If you could use a cleaner or lubricant the pot would probably be ruined. Cheapest solution is a new Alps pot, but it's best to try to purchase one from a source which tests them as they are known to sometimes have channel imbalance problems. A better pot is the TKD, but they cost around $100. Alps used to have some decent carbon pots that were reasonably priced but I haven't been able to find them in the last couple of years. If anyone knows of a good carbon pot please report here.


Didn’t realize they were sealed. I’ll probably end up grabbing a TKD or a stepped attenuator at some point. Thanks for the info!


----------



## DeweyCH

Well hello there new friend!


----------



## DeweyCH

Man, this thing sounds GREAT with the VCs. Listening to my "I'm super familiar with it because I listen to it a ton and try out all my new toys on it" album (Beatles blue album). Ringo's hi-hat work on "I Am the Walrus" is really clear and very nicely defined. Small thing probably, but I love noticing stuff I haven't necessarily zeroed in on before.

Reading back, it sounds like there are two lines of thinking with other 12A*7 variants... some have tried and enjoyed them, but Mike from QSA discourages it. I'm thinking of rolling some 12AU7s that I have for a Liquid Platinum I sold; figure it's worth trying out at least. I like the idea of the gain being lower so I can use more of the volume.

Do the EL84 tubes relate to A2293s at all?


----------



## joshnor713

DeweyCH said:


> Well hello there new friend!


Cheers! Mine should be coming tomorrow 😁


----------



## DeweyCH

Sounds even better with a pair of Philips ECC82s.


----------



## DeweyCH

Uh... wow. Leaving music playing after turning off this amp, and the music plays for like a full minute. That's impressive.


----------



## DeweyCH

And it drives the Susvara comfortably. Wow! Good loud listening at 12 o'clock on the dial.





Not an ideal pairing - it sounds better from the speaker taps on my Luxman, and via the balanced output of my Pro iCAN - but pretty darned well.


----------



## DeweyCH

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Have any of you QHA owners put 7189 tubes in place of the stock EL84’s? From everything I’m reading, you should be able to use a 7189 in any EL84 application but not the other way around. 7189 tubes are rated to handle a higher plate voltage (400v) than the EL84 (300v).
> 
> Reason I ask is because I bought a rather large assortment of EL84 tubes from someone, and it included about 6 Telefunken 7189’s. I’d like to try them in the Quicksilver, but I thought I’d run it by you guys first.


What did you end up liking among the EL84 variants?


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Jun 15, 2022)

My favorites are the 1955 Mullard RX1 Disc Getters I got from @Wes S. I also really liked the Ei EL84’s I got from Upscale Audio and some GE 6BQ5 gray oval plates I got as a part of a large lot I bought from someone.


----------



## dw8083

Just got a call from Mike today, and my amp is finished and ready to send!  Looking forward to seeing it top of the week.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 25, 2022)

ckhirnigs113 said:


> My favorites are the 1955 Mullard RX1 Disc Getters I got them from @Wes S. I also really liked the Ei EL84’s I got from Upscale Audio and some GE EL84’s I got as a part of a large lot I bought from someone.


I often miss those EL84 Mullard Disc Getters. . .but I am sure glad they are being enjoyed as much as they are!   Hands down some of the most lifelike and natural sounding EL84's ever made.  Tungsram EL84 "disc getters" and the earlier "foil o getters", are even more magical if you can find them. . .


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Wes S said:


> I often miss those EL84 Mullard Disc Getters. . .but I am sure glad they are being enjoyed as much as they are!   Hands down some of the most lifelike and natural sounding EL84's ever made.  Tungsram EL84 "disc getters" and the earlier "foil o getters", are even more magical if you can find them. . .


Just what I need, another dragon to chase!


----------



## dw8083

DeweyCH said:


> Uh... wow. Leaving music playing after turning off this amp, and the music plays for like a full minute. That's impressive.



That's great. Sign of oversized power supply caps and efficient power draw. The beauty of class-A amps is their constant current draw. Makes power supply design easy and efficient. Big caps with a choke and/or resistors in-line with the large caps is an excellent design for amps of this type.


----------



## DeweyCH

My 100k TKD pot arrived today, which is great because the Susvara requires enough power to get the pot in mine to the points where a channel drops out. I'll probably try to swap them this evening if I have time.


----------



## DeweyCH

Got a pair of Baldwin-branded RCA 12AX7 tubes today (1959, long grey plate), really nice sound. Definitely think 12AU7s don't give this amp what it needs to shine.


----------



## joshnor713

My Quicksilver amp finally came in, after a three month wait! She's a beaut, can't wait to try with my Hugo 2 and Utopia. Feel like it'll be exactly what the system needs.

Anyone have a good recommendation for an RCA cable, out of the Hugo 2 to the Quicksilver? All I have right now is what came with my iFI Micro iDSD BL. Should suffice for now but looking for something better quality.


----------



## dw8083 (Mar 2, 2022)

joshnor713 said:


> My Quicksilver amp finally came in, after a three month wait!


Mine just arrived and working through the break-in process.  

Initially first impression is the bass is solid with HD650’s.  Waiting for new Audeze LCD’s to arrive.


----------



## dw8083 (Mar 3, 2022)

*Wholly Crap!  Does this amp sound good!* It took close to 15 hours before it un-congested, and close to 25 hours to real open.

I'm also listening with HD650's waiting for my LCD-XC's to arrive.

Sound stage and detail are impressive. Listening to the Stones Live "Get yer Yay's Yay's Out", it's like my headphones are plugged into any amp on stage.  The opening to "Honky Tonk Women" you hear the Stones composing themselves, then 4 foot stomps on the stage to set timing and go. To hear the stage like that was amazing.

I drive the Quicksilver amp with a PS Audio Gain Cell DAC, which was terrific.  However driving the amp with a Holo Spring 3 KTE DAC was just that much more.

Can't believe I got the Quicksilver amp for $995. Even at the new price of $1195 it's a bargain. It should be $2000 plus.

BTW, the Quicksilver guys are so nice. Since I was on the wait list they sold me the amp for $995 instead of $1200.


----------



## Pharmaboy (Mar 4, 2022)

joshnor713 said:


> My Quicksilver amp finally came in, after a three month wait! She's a beaut, can't wait to try with my Hugo 2 and Utopia. Feel like it'll be exactly what the system needs.
> 
> Anyone have a good recommendation for an RCA cable, out of the Hugo 2 to the Quicksilver? All I have right now is what came with my iFI Micro iDSD BL. Should suffice for now but looking for something better quality.


I can't recommend any of the expensive interconnects. In high end audio it's considered normal to pay more than $1K for a 1 meter interconnect, if not 5-10X that much. I must not be normal, since I refuse to pay that much...

I can recommend a couple inexpensive cables based on positive personal experiences:

*Transparent Link* interconnect: https://www.transparentcable.com/products/the-link-rca-interconnect
I have 2 X 2M lengths of these cables that I bought used. I've never done much cable testing, but this cable sounds really good to me, and is flexible and decent-looking, to boot.​​
*Signal Cable Analog Two* interconnect : http://signalcable.com/analogtwo.html
I have 5-6 of these in 3' - 5' lengths. They're dirt cheap, well made and sound good. Not very flexible, though (the only negative).​​Note: Signal Cable has a silver interconnect they call their "reference" ("Silver Resolution Reference"). Never owned one, but I'd bet the ranch these sound terrific, based on my experience w/Signal Cables' excellent interconnects & power cables​


----------



## dw8083 (Mar 5, 2022)

Pharmaboy said:


> I can't recommend any of the expensive interconnects. In high end audio it's considered normal to pay more than $1K for a 1 meter interconnect, if not 5-10X that much. I must not be normal, since I refuse to pay that much...



Well said. I can solder and have made mown cables for years. High-end Mogami 2497 low capacitance (67 picoFarads per meter) wire for interconnects is $3.65 a foot.   $80 per 1 meter cable including $60 for Cardas gold & rhodium.

https://www.redco.com/Mogami-W2497.html

I asked Nelson Pass "who makes the best interconnects", he said anything with reasonably pure copper that carries a current!  :7)   BTW, he's uses Mogami wire.

Below are pic's of 3 DIY cables using Mogani wire.  So every hifi buddy who has auditioned these interconnects switched to them.


----------



## DeweyCH

Ok, uh, how do I get the pot out? It’s all desoldered and ready for replacement but for the life of me I can’t figure out how to manually remove it. It’s too big to squeeze out of the cutout on the top plate.


----------



## dw8083 (Mar 7, 2022)

On mine the POT is mounted on a metal tab suspended with a screw against the backside of the face plate.

BTW… I just finished building a WHAMMY headphone amp. The WHAMMY still needs break-in time, however A/B-ing it again the Quicksilver, the Quicksilver tops it and the PS Audio. The PS Audio Gain Cell is no slouch.

*EDIT: *The WHAMMY was run overnight and WOW really opening up. At max volume without a source running its dead silent. The QuickSilver is just a touch smoother with a better blended presentation. Trade-off being a more consistent presentation over the last bit of crisp resolution, which can come off as overly revealing on a numb er of recordings.


----------



## DeweyCH

dw8083 said:


> On mine the POT is mounted on a metal tab suspended with a screw against the backside of the face plate.
> 
> BTW… I just finished building a WHAMMY headphone amp. The WHAMMY still needs break-in time, however A/B-ing it again the Quicksilver, the Quicksilver tops it and the PS Audio. The PS Audio Gain Cell is no slouch.


Yeah, I saw that, but that's just one of two screws holding the faceplate on. The tab is part of the frame.


----------



## joshnor713 (Mar 8, 2022)

Finally got this setup going: Hugo 2 -> Quicksilver tube amp -> Utopia





Initial question, what's the minimum volume position the Quicksilver should ideally be set to (avoiding channel imbalance or reduced efficiency). I'm finding the amp is a little loud for my headphones, so want to find that spot so I can start reducing the volume dial on the Hugo from there. Thanks!


----------



## gefski

joshnor713 said:


> Finally got this setup going: Utopia -> Hugo 2 > Quicksilver tube amp
> 
> 
> 
> Initial question, what's the minimum volume position the Quicksilver should ideally be set to (avoiding channel imbalance or reduced efficiency). I'm finding the amp is a little loud for my headphones, so want to find that spot so I can start reducing the volume dial on the Hugo from there. Thanks!


I don’t think there is a specific minimum position, but generally it’s better to open up the volume to 12:00 or so. I find the QS gain higher than  I like also. My Yggy doesn’t have adjustable output, so I’m using the QS at 9:00 - 10:00. It sounds so good that I’ve quit worrying about it and just enjoy the music. Using my Stereophile test disc for channel balance and phase indicates all is fine at 9:00.


----------



## joshnor713

gefski said:


> I don’t think there is a specific minimum position, but generally it’s better to open up the volume to 12:00 or so. I find the QS gain higher than  I like also. My Yggy doesn’t have adjustable output, so I’m using the QS at 9:00 - 10:00. It sounds so good that I’ve quit worrying about it and just enjoy the music. Using my Stereophile test disc for channel balance and phase indicates all is fine at 9:00.


Really appreciate the feedback. This is what I was thinking (no less than 9 o'clock position) but wanted to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## dw8083 (Mar 8, 2022)

Ideally if a source has gain, its output is adjusted to "unity gain" with volume adjusted on the amp.  The PS Audio Gain Cell DAC w/preamp I've used from time to time has a unity gain of 76. This corresponded to the first 40% of volume rotation on the Quicksilver listening with HD650's.

Likely out of most people's skill sets... using a pair of Vishay Dale RN55 resistors set-up as a voltage divider on the input would increase the range of the Alps potentiometer. These resistors are very high grade and cost about $1.10 each.

This could also be accomplished in the digital domain with a DSP capability renderer like Roon. Roon can cut several DB without decimating resolution.



gefski said:


> It sounds so good that I’ve quit worrying about it and just enjoy the music.



Well said! Too many get caught-up in the gear listen to equipment rather than music.  I love tuning over time. Each step allows a  rediscover of the library again and renews the enjoyment.


----------



## Vonx

dw8083 said:


> Ideally if a source has gain, its output is adjusted to "unity gain" with volume adjusted on the amp.  The PS Audio Gain Cell DAC w/preamp I've used from time to time has a unity gain of 76. This corresponded to the first 40% of volume rotation on the Quicksilver listening with HD650's.
> 
> Likely out of most people's skill sets... using a pair of Vishay Dale RN55 resistors set-up as a voltage divider on the input would increase the range of the Alps potentiometer. These resistors are very high grade and cost about $1.10 each.
> 
> ...


A nice transparent AVC like a gold point would be the best for this, but a little pricey. Luckily my favorite headphone to use on QS is the 6xx and I can get it up between 11-12 before the pain sets in, and the QS is pretty happy at 11 o'clock


----------



## vlach (Mar 9, 2022)

Vonx said:


> A nice transparent AVC like a gold point would be the best for this, but a little pricey. Luckily my favorite headphone to use on QS is the 6xx and I can get it up between 11-12 before the pain sets in, and the QS is pretty happy at 11 o'clock


Would an AVC like a gold point require the QS volume to be set to max (to take it out of the signal path) and if so wouldn't that introduce a lot of background noise or significantly lower the S/N ratio?


----------



## jamato8

dw8083 said:


> On mine the POT is mounted on a metal tab suspended with a screw against the backside of the face plate.
> 
> BTW… I just finished building a WHAMMY headphone amp. The WHAMMY still needs break-in time, however A/B-ing it again the Quicksilver, the Quicksilver tops it and the PS Audio. The PS Audio Gain Cell is no slouch.
> 
> *EDIT: *The WHAMMY was run overnight and WOW really opening up. At max volume without a source running its dead silent. The QuickSilver is just a touch smoother with a better blended presentation. Trade-off being a more consistent presentation over the last bit of crisp resolution, which can come off as overly revealing on a numb er of recordings.


Did you try called Mike? Or did you get it out?


----------



## jamato8

I have being sent to me toward the end of the week. Should be nice. I like the EL84 type a lot and many choices on them along with the 12AX7 or a good 5751 (lower gain but excellent sounding).


----------



## LanceSaintPaul

vlach said:


> Would an AVC like a gold point require the QS volume to be set to max (to take it out of the signal path) and if so wouldn't that introduce a lot of background noise or significantly lower the S/N ratio?


Yes it would introduce noise - if you have ever turned up the volume to the max w/o signal playing you can hear unwanted things that normally never get passed on. Not viable.


----------



## vlach (Mar 9, 2022)

LanceSaintPaul said:


> Yes it would introduce noise - if you have ever turned up the volume to the max w/o signal playing you can hear unwanted things that normally never get passed on. Not viable.


That's what i figured. A passive volume pot is best used between DAC and power amp, not so much in front of another volume pot.


----------



## msing539

Hey all, just picked up a used Quicksilver yesterday and it's incredible. But because of my setup, I'm getting a slight hum through my power cable, which is just a cheapy one from a PC. Hum is only audible during silence, very very slight and increases with volume, almost like a ground loop. 

Anyone have recommendations on a sub $100 shielded power cable? 

Right now, chain is Laptop, Ares II balanced XLR to Lokius, Quicksilver via RCA/Burson via XLR.

Power to QS is coming off a pure sine wave UPS, which I'm guessing is where the hum is coming from since there's so much stuff running off it. Moving the power cord to a different outlet completely removed the hum, but isn't a practical permanent solution for me.

Started speaking with @Pharmaboy about it. Thanks all.


----------



## joshnor713

msing539 said:


> Hey all, just picked up a used Quicksilver yesterday and it's incredible. But because of my setup, I'm getting a slight hum through my power cable, which is just a cheapy one from a PC. Hum is only audible during silence, very very slight and increases with volume, almost like a ground loop.
> 
> Anyone have recommendations on a sub $100 shielded power cable?
> 
> ...


I hear a slight hum with mine as well. If you could please let me know what was your solution.


----------



## jamato8

joshnor713 said:


> I hear a slight hum with mine as well. If you could please let me know what was your solution.


You could try lifting any grounds except for the one on the amplifier.


----------



## msing539

joshnor713 said:


> I hear a slight hum with mine as well. If you could please let me know what was your solution.


In my case, the unshielded cheap power cable seems to be picking up emi from other nearby electronics. Running the cable away from those to another outlet eliminates almost all the hum. 

But with my setup, that other outlet is not in an ideal or practical location, so I'm looking for a shielded power cable in hopes it will resolve the issue when plugged into the original location.


----------



## Deleeh

Hello,
this one can be enough.
https://isoteksystems.com/products/evo3-initium/
If it's not enough, Audioquest has something else from the NRG series.

But what can also help is the very classic.
Check your socket to see if the contacts are corroded.
This happens very often in households.
The contacts are also made of brass.
Cleaning them can help after removal.
Mine, for example, was painted over with wall paint.
I replaced it and stripped the wires and it was fine again.
Remember, however, to activate the main fuse before you start removing the socket.


----------



## msing539

Deleeh said:


> Hello,
> this one can be enough.
> https://isoteksystems.com/products/evo3-initium/
> If it's not enough, Audioquest has something else from the NRG series.
> ...



Thanks, I picked up two cables, one was an audioquest nrg. Will let you know if it works. There's no corrosion on the original source, it's a pure sine wave UPS.


----------



## Dollar2

joshnor713 said:


> I hear a slight hum with mine as well. If you could please let me know what was your solution.


I am using a Morley Hum Exterminator to remove the excess noise.  It works very well in my setup.  I have one on my source (Meridian 218) and the amp.


----------



## Pharmaboy

vlach said:


> Would an AVC like a gold point require the QS volume to be set to max (to take it out of the signal path) and if so wouldn't that introduce a lot of background noise or significantly lower the S/N ratio?


I haven't used a passive volume controller with the QS (I don't own the QS). But I wouldn't max the volume of the QS and control all volume with the passive; instead, I would adjust the volume of the passive so that the QS' volume pot operates in the optimal range for your needs. 

I have a somewhat comparable situation going on in one of my systems:

The headphone amp is the Monoprice Liquid Gold X, which has proven to have real star power with planars like my Final D8000 & ZMF Ori
BUT...its overall gain is too high, forcing me to use the volume pot in the 9AM to 10AM range.
Making things even worse, this particular volume pot has a fairly dramatic rise in volume at ~10AM. If you turn the volume pot clockwise even a fraction of millimeter, the volume is suddenly too loud
So I replaced the DAC I was using (Audio GD DAC-19 w/nominal 2.5 volt output) with another Audio GD (R2R-11 MK2) that has a very transparent volume pot. I set the DAC so that the volume pot adjusts the preamp output that connects to the Monoprice amp. Through trial and error I found that setting the AGD volume to ~80% allows me to use the Monoprice amp's volume pot above the 10AM point for all desired volumes.


----------



## jamato8

I got my amp today. Of course there is the burn in period, but have built and used many amps over the years, this one is exceptional. For the price, even if twice as much, it would be an exceptional amp and ranks up there with the best. I love the EL84 and with some very nice ones on the market and some excellent 12AX7 tubes, you have a vast choice. I find it to be fast and to represent the frequency extremes with ease. Doesn't run hot and has a great footprint. Solid depth and acoustical space. After 100 hours, I will see how it goes. Exceptional!


----------



## jamato8

Running some RCA black plate 1949 12AX7 tubes. Can't get much earlier. I think they came out in 1948. These are NOS and sound excellent, very revealing. The nice thing about the Quicksilver is it doesn't disguise the tubes in use so if you put quality tubes in, you hear it but it doesn't sound warm tube like or mushy bass. Excellent stuff. It seems they have the output transformers set just right. Also plenty of capacitance in reserve to give you very fine dynamics and bass slam!


----------



## msing539

So... the power cables didn't resolve that ground loop for me. But the Hum-X/Morley did, at least almost all of it. 

I'm left with a very slight hum but only on the Meze Elite (32 ohms), not on the HD800S or Arya (from what I can hear). 

Now I'm wondering if this could be tubes, transformer, or something else. Tubes are new Mullard but hum exists on stock tubes, too.


----------



## jamato8

msing539 said:


> So... the power cables didn't resolve that ground loop for me. But the Hum-X/Morley did, at least almost all of it.
> 
> I'm left with a very slight hum but only on the Meze Elite (32 ohms), not on the HD800S or Arya (from what I can hear).
> 
> Now I'm wondering if this could be tubes, transformer, or something else. Tubes are new Mullard but hum exists on stock tubes, too.


Tube amps often can have a little bit of hum but you can't normally hear it during the music. Also this is picked up more by very sensitive headphones and low ohm rating. And can be something on the AC line. I get zero hum or sometimes a little and that is dependent on the AC, even though I use a large toroid and capacitor system for purifying the AC.


----------



## msing539

jamato8 said:


> Tube amps often can have a little bit of hum but you can't normally hear it during the music. Also this is picked up more by very sensitive headphones and low ohm rating. And can be something on the AC line. I get zero hum or sometimes a little and that is dependent on the AC, even though I use a large toroid and capacitor system for purifying the AC.


You're right, and I cannot hear it during the music... I'm probably more sensitive than my headphones are.


----------



## jamato8

msing539 said:


> You're right, and I cannot hear it during the music... I'm probably more sensitive than my headphones are.


Could be. I have some mono amps for my speakers that had a slight hum, to be expected. Most tube equipment uses AC off the transformer set a winding that given what voltage is needed for the tubes that are meant to be used. Now the hum can come from the input tubes and those normally have AC but I rectified and used capacitance and did DC. Totally quiet but AC tends to give a little better dynamics when used on the filament. 

I am using some Amperex X2 from the middle 1950s. I have some early Mullards but these are excellent tubes (NOS). And I have some Russian gold grid equivalents also that are an excellent EL84 type.


----------



## msing539

jamato8 said:


> I am using some Amperex X2 from the middle 1950s. I have some early Mullards but these are excellent tubes (NOS). And I have some Russian gold grid equivalents also that are an excellent EL84 type.


Thank you--since it's part of the joy of owning a tube, I'll probably do some rolling and see if I like anything better.


----------



## Deleeh

msing539 said:


> You're right, and I cannot hear it during the music... I'm probably more sensitive than my headphones are.


No, that's because the amplifiers are not designed for low-ohm headphones.
I have the same thing with the Feliks Euforia, depending on the tube.
With the music there is nothing, only when it is on pause or changes the title, I also hear a slight hum with low-ohm headphones like the Fostex.
With the amplifier everything is okay, when I plug in the Lcd 2C it is gone with the same tube.
So they are not sensitive and still hear well.

The tube amplifiers are usually built for high impedance headphones, not for low impedance headphones.
Even though the manufacturers say they can, they don't say it can hum with low ohm headphones.

I only have one set of 6SN7 tubes where the hum is slightly louder than the other sets.
Sometimes it helps to change the tubes in the socket, the left one to the right and the right one to the left.
It can help but it doesn't have to.

Unfortunately, because of the whole mobile thing, the trend is that more low-ohm headphones are being made than high-ohm ones.
That you can also listen to headphones on your smartphone and so on.
Which is a bit of a pity because there are hardly any manufacturers left who make headphones with 150 or 300 ohms, apart from Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic and ZMF.
Even Audeze, Dan Clark, Hifiman are going more for low ohm planar headphones which makes it even harder to drive them without distortion.


----------



## msing539 (Mar 17, 2022)

Deleeh said:


> The tube amplifiers are usually built for high impedance headphones, not for low impedance headphones.
> Even though the manufacturers say they can, they don't say it can hum with low ohm headphones.


In the back of my mind, I sort of knew this was why it only happens with the Elite.

But you're going to love this... slight hum with the 32 ohm Elite (101 db), no hum with the 32 ohm Arya (94 db).

Are the Elites just too sensitive? Or could it be the stock 1/4" cable?


----------



## LarsMan

Deleeh said:


> No, that's because the amplifiers are not designed for low-ohm headphones.
> I have the same thing with the Feliks Euforia, depending on the tube.
> With the music there is nothing, only when it is on pause or changes the title, I also hear a slight hum with low-ohm headphones like the Fostex.
> With the amplifier everything is okay, when I plug in the Lcd 2C it is gone with the same tube.
> ...


For what it's worth, my Focal Utopias sound awesome through tube headphone amps that are powerful enough to drive Susvaras well, and those are pretty low ohm....


----------



## joshnor713

LarsMan said:


> For what it's worth, my Focal Utopias sound awesome through tube headphone amps that are powerful enough to drive Susvaras well, and those are pretty low ohm....


Do you hear EMI with your Utopia? Today I was really noticing it. Thought 80 ohm would've been enough to avoid it?


----------



## jamato8

joshnor713 said:


> Do you hear EMI with your Utopia? Today I was really noticing it. Thought 80 ohm would've been enough to avoid it?


I use the Utopia and no issues.


----------



## LarsMan

joshnor713 said:


> Do you hear EMI with your Utopia? Today I was really noticing it. Thought 80 ohm would've been enough to avoid it?


I don't have the Quicksilver anymore, but no, I heard no noise of any kind when I did have it, and I hear no noise with my Auris Nirvana and Eddie Current Studio B tube headphone amps, either. I don't have the greatest hearing, so that may not mean anything. With the Nirvana, you can adjust the amp's impedance via settings on a dial... I do not always find a correlation between the amp's impedance and the headphones', so with each pair of headphones, I try out all the 6 or 7 available impedances to see which sounds best to me... 

Now, for a time I had an Ampsandsound Forge, and I had to return it because the noise floor overwhelmed everything when using headphones more sensitive than Susvara; even went out and bought a couple thousand dollars worth of power conditioners, which helped a tiny bit, but the amp was unusable for me; have not had that problem with any amp, tube or SS, before or since....  I know Justin builds great amps, but if you don't have the right power for them... And he says as much in the instructions.... 

But the Quicksilver and the Utopia sounded like a match made in heaven for me, as do the Utopia and my other tube amps....


----------



## joshnor713

Hmm, wonder if I have an issue then. EMI noise with the Utopia is certainly noticeable. Maybe I'll try upgrading my RCA and power cables before I start thinking there's something wrong with my unit?


----------



## msing539

joshnor713 said:


> Hmm, wonder if I have an issue then. EMI noise with the Utopia is certainly noticeable. Maybe I'll try upgrading my RCA and power cables before I start thinking there's something wrong with my unit?


I have a friend on Reddit that has emi issues with the QS (that you, Steve?)


----------



## joshnor713

msing539 said:


> I have a friend on Reddit that has emi issues with the QS (that you, Steve?)


No, I'm Josh.


----------



## msing539

joshnor713 said:


> No, I'm Josh.


LOL thanks... in my case, most of the noise was actually from the power cable. My case is a little specific coming from a UPS into the amp, but just something else to consider.


----------



## LarsMan

joshnor713 said:


> Hmm, wonder if I have an issue then. EMI noise with the Utopia is certainly noticeable. Maybe I'll try upgrading my RCA and power cables before I start thinking there's something wrong with my unit?


Well, again, please don't take my word as gospel here - get some more opinions! - as I'm a bit hearing-challenged and it's possible that some noise is there that I'm not hearing, but certainly not like that Forge.


----------



## joshnor713

LarsMan said:


> Well, again, please don't take my word as gospel here - get some more opinions! - as I'm a bit hearing-challenged and it's possible that some noise is there that I'm not hearing, but certainly not like that Forge.


I actually have pretty sensitive ears, so taking that into account. I also just have the QS simply plugged into the wall with the cheap, supplied power cable. No fancy UPS or noise eliminating gadget. But just thought at 80 ohms that the Utopia would be silent enough. Guess not :/

Was thinking about ordering an Audioquest RCA cable and NRG-X3 power cord. Hoping that better components help.


----------



## msing539 (Mar 18, 2022)

I tried varying power cables up to $150 (cheap) and none made a difference, including the NRG-X3 but ymmv. 

The Morley/Hum-X took care of the ground loop for the most part.

What hum is left... still figuring that out but it might not be worth my effort.


----------



## jamato8

Night here and many appliances in the neighborhood are offline and my electricity here is quiet. The amp is totally quiet. During the day there are many things that can induce noise and issues on the AC, just the nature of it. Also how old are the transformers on your power line and how far from the house? There are many variables.


----------



## Vonx

jamato8 said:


> Running some RCA black plate 1949 12AX7 tubes. Can't get much earlier. I think they came out in 1948. These are NOS and sound excellent, very revealing. The nice thing about the Quicksilver is it doesn't disguise the tubes in use so if you put quality tubes in, you hear it but it doesn't sound warm tube like or mushy bass. Excellent stuff. It seems they have the output transformers set just right. Also plenty of capacitance in reserve to give you very fine dynamics and bass slam!


I've been running 12AT7's of the RCA blackplates which also sound very nice and are my current preference in the QS. Did you pick those up from Brent Jessee? The AT7 tubes are typically quite a bit cheaper in his store than ax7's and also have a bit less gain, which I think to be beneficial for the QS. I think in a later post you mentioned you were running 50's amperex EL84's as well, which just circumstantially is the exact setup I have stuck with for a few weeks  Great sound. 

I saw you've owned a few other tube amps around (and above) the price range such as some of the LTA amps and the Manley Absolute. I'm not sure if you did already somewhere, but would you mind giving some quick reference comparisons between QS to any of those amps, maybe if just in perceived resolution, overall sound profile characteristics, etc.?


----------



## jamato8

Vonx said:


> I've been running 12AT7's of the RCA blackplates which also sound very nice and are my current preference in the QS. Did you pick those up from Brent Jessee? The AT7 tubes are typically quite a bit cheaper in his store than ax7's and also have a bit less gain, which I think to be beneficial for the QS. I think in a later post you mentioned you were running 50's amperex EL84's as well, which just circumstantially is the exact setup I have stuck with for a few weeks  Great sound.
> 
> I saw you've owned a few other tube amps around (and above) the price range such as some of the LTA amps and the Manley Absolute. I'm not sure if you did already somewhere, but would you mind giving some quick reference comparisons between QS to any of those amps, maybe if just in perceived resolution, overall sound profile characteristics, etc.?


The QS competes very well but it is early in the burn in period. 

I have had the tubes for years and got the RCA in an original 5 pack. I am running some gold grid Russian tubes right now in the EL84 spot. Excellent tubes and I use them in the LTA 10Ze. The 5751 would be a better sub I would think for the lower gain vs the 12AX7 gain.


----------



## Vonx

joshnor713 said:


> I actually have pretty sensitive ears, so taking that into account. I also just have the QS simply plugged into the wall with the cheap, supplied power cable. No fancy UPS or noise eliminating gadget. But just thought at 80 ohms that the Utopia would be silent enough. Guess not :/
> 
> Was thinking about ordering an Audioquest RCA cable and NRG-X3 power cord. Hoping that better components help.


What other stuff do you have around the QS generating EMI? Any other audio components with transformers, wireless mice or wired without cable sheilding, bluetooth anything? I try just keeping all my components as separate as possible within my space constraints, especially from my tube amps.

If you still can't remove the EMI source no matter you try, you could also try some copper foil tape wrapped around the transformers for shielding. I've heard of a few other people doing this on other amps with good results, but I haven't had this issue on my QS.


----------



## jamato8

A few of the other amps.


----------



## Vonx

jamato8 said:


> The QS competes very well but it is early in the burn in period.
> 
> I have had the tubes for years and got the RCA in an original 5 pack. I am running some gold grid Russian tubes right now in the EL84 spot. Excellent tubes and I use them in the LTA 10Ze. The 5751 would be a better sub I would think for the lower gain vs the 12AX7 gain.


Thanks for the 5751 suggestion! I'll keep a lookout for those, even though I'm currently content with the sound I'm getting from RCA 12AT7's. 

Nice to hear the QS competitive with those, I've been finding the QS a really nice pairing with 6XX's in particular.


----------



## Vonx

jamato8 said:


> A few of the other amps.


My room would look a lot like that if I pulled everything out of the closet! I think we may have a problem haha. A pleasant problem though


----------



## jamato8

Vonx said:


> My room would look a lot like that if I pulled everything out of the closet! I think we may have a problem haha. A pleasant problem though


The iBasso SR2 or the Focal Utopia go very well with it. Open, transparent and dynamic as well as layered.


----------



## jamato8

Vonx said:


> My room would look a lot like that if I pulled everything out of the closet! I think we may have a problem haha. A pleasant problem though


I have a walk-in closet with around 3000 tubes, mostly all NOS and if the headphones were in there, competing with space for my camera equipment (shoot professionally) they would be a pain to get to and I want easy access.


----------



## Vonx

jamato8 said:


> I have a walk-in closet with around 3000 tubes, mostly all NOS and if the headphones were in there, competing with space for my camera equipment (shoot professionally) they would be a pain to get to and I want easy access.


My god, sounds great. If you find some extra special tube synergy with the QS in the future, would love to hear about it!


----------



## joshnor713

Vonx said:


> What other stuff do you have around the QS generating EMI? Any other audio components with transformers, wireless mice or wired without cable sheilding, bluetooth anything? I try just keeping all my components as separate as possible within my space constraints, especially from my tube amps.
> 
> If you still can't remove the EMI source no matter you try, you could also try some copper foil tape wrapped around the transformers for shielding. I've heard of a few other people doing this on other amps with good results, but I haven't had this issue on my QS.


I actually tried it again with the Utopia last night, this time moving the amp a bit further away from my external monitor and laptop, and made sure the power cable had a clear path, and didn't get any detectable interference this time. It was probably one of those factors. I'm new to this analog game, so bear with me


----------



## Deleeh

joshnor713 said:


> I actually tried it again with the Utopia last night, this time moving the amp a bit further away from my external monitor and laptop, and made sure the power cable had a clear path, and didn't get any detectable interference this time. It was probably one of those factors. I'm new to this analog game, so bear with me


Just buy a shielded power cable and Rca cable that is also shielded with sensible plugs, then you have finally buried the issue.

The shielding helps when you have everything together and also protects against an electromagnetic field when everything is close together.

The cables cost a little more but you have peace of mind afterwards.
It doesn't have to be an Audioquest, there are many other manufacturers that offer solid cables without emptying your pocket.

Of course, routers, smartphones and tablets are always suboptimal when they are close to audio equipment.
This has always been the case, even in the early days.


----------



## jamato8

I have noticed the normal bump in detail and openness to the Quicksilver as it runs in more. I let it run all day and overnight and turn it off when I leave home, so off for a few hours every day. I would guess around 80 hours on it now. Opening up very nicely, very good detail and transparency. Doesn't really run very hot at all. Having the EL84s strapped to triode was a good move since you are getting the best out of an already great tube. Using some Mullard 12AX7s and some gold grid EL84s. Holds up well against my LTA Z10e, a nice complement to the electrostatic.


----------



## jamato8

Amp burning is real nice. This amp is a no brainer. Competes with most any amp and at the price, you couldn't build it much cheaper yourself. Really excellent separation and frequency responses. A simple to the point circuit that totally does the job. This really is one of the super deals in audio.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Every once in a while I start to feel bad for my unused SW51+ sitting next to my Quicksilver. When this happens, I unplug the interconnects from the Quicksilver and plug them into the SW51+. I have a few pleasant listening sessions, and then I go back to the Quicksilver.

It’s a fun little mental exercise because it lets me rediscover how great the Quicksilver is all over again. I never hear anything lacking with the SW51+ while I’m using it, but the Quicksilver always impresses me as a clear improvement when I switch to it. I’ve never regretted my purchase of this great amp, that’s for sure. I’m glad others are still discovering it through this thread.


----------



## tedacura1

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Every once in a while I start to feel bad for my unused SW51+ sitting next to my Quicksilver. When this happens, I unplug the interconnects from the Quicksilver and plug them into the SW51+. I have a few pleasant listening sessions, and then I go back to the Quicksilver.
> 
> It’s a fun little mental exercise because it lets me rediscover how great the Quicksilver is all over again. I never hear anything lacking with the SW51+ while I’m using it, but the Quicksilver always impresses me as a clear improvement when I switch to it. I’ve never regretted my purchase of this great amp, that’s for sure. I’m glad others are still discovering it through this thread.


Totally agree, love my Quicksilver can't wait to see how it compares to my DNA Stratus when it arrives later in the year.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

tedacura1 said:


> Totally agree, love my Quicksilver can't wait to see how it compares to my DNA Stratus when it arrives later in the year.


That should be a very interesting matchup. I look forward to hearing your impressions on the comparison. I’ve always been intrigued by the DNA amps, but I’ve never heard one.


----------



## LarsMan

tedacura1 said:


> Totally agree, love my Quicksilver can't wait to see how it compares to my DNA Stratus when it arrives later in the year.


Having gone from a Quicksilver to an Eddie Current Studio B, which would be more of an equivalent to a DNA Stratus (I've got one coming later in the year, too!) than the QS, I can say that it won't be much of a shootout. 

The QS is a fine amp and super value for money, but it ain't a $3500+ Eddie Current or DNA.... Maybe you'll find them to be closer, but to my ears and brain, they are not close at all in terms of performance. There was as big a difference as there was going from a Lyr 3 to a QS. And that's what I would expect....  Now I'm looking forward to comparing the Studio B to the Stratus!


----------



## tedacura1

LarsMan said:


> Having gone from a Quicksilver to an Eddie Current Studio B, which would be more of an equivalent to a DNA Stratus (I've got one coming later in the year, too!) than the QS, I can say that it won't be much of a shootout.
> 
> The QS is a fine amp and super value for money, but it ain't a $3500+ Eddie Current or DNA.... Maybe you'll find them to be closer, but to my ears and brain, they are not close at all in terms of performance. There was as big a difference as there was going from a Lyr 3 to a QS. And that's what I would expect....  Now I'm looking forward to comparing the Studio B to the Stratus!


I am sure to share my impressions when the DNA arrives and I am expecting a more than subtle difference between the QS and DNA, until that day comes I am just loving my QS amp.


----------



## jamato8

LarsMan said:


> Having gone from a Quicksilver to an Eddie Current Studio B, which would be more of an equivalent to a DNA Stratus (I've got one coming later in the year, too!) than the QS, I can say that it won't be much of a shootout.
> 
> The QS is a fine amp and super value for money, but it ain't a $3500+ Eddie Current or DNA.... Maybe you'll find them to be closer, but to my ears and brain, they are not close at all in terms of performance. There was as big a difference as there was going from a Lyr 3 to a QS. And that's what I would expect....  Now I'm looking forward to comparing the Studio B to the Stratus!


What tubes? I have some of the best amps around, IMO, and the QS does an excellent job.


----------



## LarsMan

The QS does an excellent job, but the EC, with 300B tubes and a separate LPS, revealed depth and detail from places the QS couldn't get to. This is through Utopia headphones, primarily. I don't remember which DAC I was using with the QS....


----------



## jamato8

LarsMan said:


> The QS does an excellent job, but the EC, with 300B tubes and a separate LPS, revealed depth and detail from places the QS couldn't get to. This is through Utopia headphones, primarily. I don't remember which DAC I was using with the QS....


What tubes in the QS?


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Apr 7, 2022)

Tube rolling definitely took the QS to the next level for me. The stock tubes were nice, but the Mullard EL84’s and Amperex 12AX7’s I have in mine improved almost every aspect of the sound.

It’s a common phenomenon, you don’t know what you’re missing until you experience something better. Ignorance is bliss. In this context, it’s hard to go back to an inferior sound once you’ve heard the improvements good tubes can make.

I know there are better amps out there than the QS, but I’m content with it. Many owners who own or have heard much more expensive amps seem to agree that the QS is a steal of a deal at its price point, which many say is in the historical no-man’s-land of tube amplifiers.


----------



## jamato8 (Apr 7, 2022)

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Tube rolling definitely took the QS to the next level for me. The stock tubes were nice, but the Mullard EL84’s and Amperex 12AX7’s I have in mine improved almost every aspect of the sound.
> 
> It’s a common phenomenon, you don’t know what you’re missing until you experience something better. Ignorance is bliss. In this context, it’s hard to go back to an inferior sound once you’ve heard the improvements good tubes can make.


I am using some Yugo 12AX7, which are the smooth plate, same tooling as the Telefunken (I also have them in Telefunken and many others) and 7189A Mullard tubes.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

My Mullards EL84’s are a rare pair of 1955 disc getters, and I use early 60’s Hammond-labeled 12AX7’s. It’s a wonderful combination in the Quicksilver.


----------



## jamato8

ckhirnigs113 said:


> My Mullards EL84’s are a rare pair of 1955 disc getters, and I use early 60’s Hammond-labeled 12AX7’s. It’s a wonderful combination in the Quicksilver.


I have some RCA 12AX7 1949 in NOS. Also some Amperex X2 NOS in the EL84 and a bunch of others. Makes for a lot of fun.


----------



## jonathan c

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Tube rolling definitely took the QS to the next level for me. The stock tubes were nice, but the Mullard EL84’s and Amperex 12AX7’s I have in mine improved almost every aspect of the sound.
> 
> It’s a common phenomenon, you don’t know what you’re missing until you experience something better. Ignorance is bliss. In this context, it’s hard to go back to an inferior sound once you’ve heard the improvements good tubes can make.
> 
> I know there are better amps out there than the QS, but I’m content with it. Many owners who own or have heard much more expensive amps seem to agree that the QS is a steal of a deal at its price point, which many say is in the historical no-man’s-land of tube amplifiers.


…no-man’s-land?…how about wise-man’s-land?!  It is one thing to build a SOTA audio component and is entirely another thing to use intelligent and robust engineering targeted to a ‘price point’.


----------



## LarsMan

jamato8 said:


> What tubes in the QS?


I don't really remember; it's been over a year, but they weren't the stock tubes; I told Brent Jessee what I needed and he sent me some tubes that were a nice upgrade in the sound...


----------



## jamato8 (Apr 7, 2022)

Decided to try the Abyss 1266 Phi TC with the QS. Sounds like speakers! It drives them with easy, like it was made for them.


----------



## tedacura1 (Apr 12, 2022)

I use
RCA 6BQ5 EL84 TIGHT MATCH PAIR GREY PLATE 1973​and
RCA 5751 12AX7 PERFECT MATCH PAIR BLACK PLATE S RODS HALO GETTER 1963​ makes a great combination in the QSA


----------



## viablex1

I have had one for a little while now, I just noticed background hum through the headphones and It sounded kind of odd but it seems to have gotten louder I am open to suggestion. I dont remember it having it at first and I have only listened too a little bit.

Any suggestions experience with this?


----------



## jamato8

viablex1 said:


> I have had one for a little while now, I just noticed background hum through the headphones and It sounded kind of odd but it seems to have gotten louder I am open to suggestion. I dont remember it having it at first and I have only listened too a little bit.
> 
> Any suggestions experience with this?


It seems to be sensitive to any interference on the AC line. Though it is an AC hum, I have noticed that at times there is near zero and other times, there is more but it varies. I have had this with other components as well.


----------



## viablex1

ok makes sense I am using a surgex I wonder if I should try an isolation transformer


----------



## jamato8

viablex1 said:


> ok makes sense I am using a surgex I wonder if I should try an isolation transformer


I have a huge Toroid isolation transformer that works great even on mono amps. But even with it and the caps in it to do passing to ground, some AC hum gets through. I don't hear it when playing music and sometimes where it went (the hum) only to hear it in a hour or so. There are so many variables. My electrostatic amp doesn't pick up anything but it has some crazy topology that would knock hum right out.


----------



## viablex1

my noise floor for home is dead quiet and I noticed this only recently it is built like a tank and didnt hum that I noticed so who knows this gets tricky lol


----------



## jamato8

viablex1 said:


> my noise floor for home is dead quiet and I noticed this only recently it is built like a tank and didnt hum that I noticed so who knows this gets tricky lol


Yes, but I don't mean ambient noise but line noise on the AC but maybe you are saying your AC is very quiet? But even a neighbor running an AC can put noise on the line. And how far you are from the transformer for the line. The closer the better but we don't have control of that.


----------



## viablex1

Maybe, I hear you I have been trying different outlets and yes that is most likely correct really quiet. The unit itself is buzzing very loudly I just noticed that and it wasn't doing it peviously. I havent had any notable surges etc I have tried different outlets different cords etc. loud as heck not the end of the world but...


----------



## jamato8

viablex1 said:


> Maybe, I hear you I have been trying different outlets and yes that is most likely correct really quiet. The unit itself is buzzing very loudly I just noticed that and it wasn't doing it peviously. I havent had any notable surges etc I have tried different outlets different cords etc. loud as heck not the end of the world but...


You are getting a loud buzz? That would not be normal. The filaments also have AC on them, as that is what is normally used and this can cause hum. But a loud buzzing would not be normal. It is both channels? Have you disconnected the source, the CD player etc.?


----------



## viablex1

its a hum in the headphones but as you get within say 10 inches of the unit it is buzzing really loud no headphones on I unplugged the source same thing.


----------



## jamato8

viablex1 said:


> its a hum in the headphones but as you get within say 10 inches of the unit it is buzzing really loud no headphones on I unplugged the source same thing.


The power supply transformer handles the incoming AC so it will hum but normally it would be a very low level of hum. 10 inches you can hear it but still very low in level and from what I hear from this QS, it is normal and not loud or even a medium level of noise.


----------



## viablex1

oh okay thanks so I don't like it and that is a personal preference so if I sell it , and not to put you on the hook at all but a reasonable person would accept the HA as fully functional? This boils down to personal preference and the headphones are new so who knows here.

I appreciate all the replies though not the end of the world I do listen to a lot of ambient music so maybe not the best choice for me


----------



## jamato8

viablex1 said:


> oh okay thanks so I don't like it and that is a personal preference so if I sell it , and not to put you on the hook at all but a reasonable person would accept the HA as fully functional? This boils down to personal preference and the headphones are new so who knows here.
> 
> I appreciate all the replies though not the end of the world I do listen to a lot of ambient music so maybe not the best choice for me


How long have you had the amp and how many hours on it?


----------



## tedacura1 (Apr 10, 2022)

viablex1 said:


> its a hum in the headphones but as you get within say 10 inches of the unit it is buzzing really loud no headphones on I unplugged the source same thing.


I have owned a Quicksilver HP amp for over a year now and this doesn't sound normal, I don't think the unit should be making a loud buzzing noise. I would reach out to the builder Mike Sanders.


----------



## viablex1

I went ahead and emailed him thanks


----------



## jamato8

viablex1 said:


> I went ahead and emailed him thanks


You have tried different tubes?


----------



## gefski (Apr 10, 2022)

If you are hearing hum around the unit (NOT through headphones), that could be DC contamination in the AC lines, causing transformer hum with some components. It can vary with time of day, other appliances, etc. I have a PS Audio Humbuster that completely eliminates it. I think iFi has one too. These devices do nothing for ground loop or other issues that show up through the headphones, however.

If you’re messaging QS, that’s a good idea.


----------



## viablex1

Thanks ^^


----------



## viablex1

Up for sale now , not mine

The amp definitely gained in areas of bass extension, speed, and dynamics. It also improved in spaciousness, transparency, and detail over the stock configuration. When the amp was returned from the modifier it had acquired a very slight 60Hz hum not there before that I could not completely remove. It can only be heard during extremely quiet passages or no music at all, like a slight warmth, which did not bother me but just wanted to be completely forthcoming. I kept the stock ALPS volume control as it had good channel balance throughout the range in which I used it.

But same thing


----------



## jamato8

viablex1 said:


> Up for sale now , not mine
> 
> The amp definitely gained in areas of bass extension, speed, and dynamics. It also improved in spaciousness, transparency, and detail over the stock configuration. When the amp was returned from the modifier it had acquired a very slight 60Hz hum not there before that I could not completely remove. It can only be heard during extremely quiet passages or no music at all, like a slight warmth, which did not bother me but just wanted to be completely forthcoming. I kept the stock ALPS volume control as it had good channel balance throughout the range in which I used it.
> 
> But same thing


So it was modified and then you got the hum/buzzing. Seems that is the issue not the amp, but the modification.


----------



## tedacura1

viablex1 said:


> Up for sale now , not mine
> 
> The amp definitely gained in areas of bass extension, speed, and dynamics. It also improved in spaciousness, transparency, and detail over the stock configuration. When the amp was returned from the modifier it had acquired a very slight 60Hz hum not there before that I could not completely remove. It can only be heard during extremely quiet passages or no music at all, like a slight warmth, which did not bother me but just wanted to be completely forthcoming. I kept the stock ALPS volume control as it had good channel balance throughout the range in which I used it.
> 
> But same thing


Did you get your QS modified or are you just experiencing the same thing as the modified QS on sale?


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Apr 10, 2022)

As a point of reference, I’ve had my Quicksilver for about a year and have never heard an audible hum from the amp or through the headphones. It’s been dead-silent since day 1 no matter what tubes I have in it.

Disclaimer, I’ve only used various 300ohm ZMF’s with my Quicksilver.


----------



## jamato8

ckhirnigs113 said:


> As a point of reference, I’ve had my Quicksilver for well over a year and have never heard an audible hum from the amp or through the headphones. It’s been dead-silent since day 1 no matter what tubes I have in it.
> 
> Disclaimer, I’ve only used various 300ohm ZMF’s with my Quicksilver.


The higher ohm headphones help. I use mostly the Utopia and the iBasso SR2 and they pick up a lot but I have no issues.


----------



## viablex1

No I got my hum with stock tubes etc and no modification.


----------



## LarsMan

ckhirnigs113 said:


> As a point of reference, I’ve had my Quicksilver for about a year and have never heard an audible hum from the amp or through the headphones. It’s been dead-silent since day 1 no matter what tubes I have in it.
> 
> Disclaimer, I’ve only used various 300ohm ZMF’s with my Quicksilver.


That was my experience as well, and I used mostly my easier-to-drive Focal Utopia headphones....


----------



## viablex1

Interesting that was mine as well until today., I tried Focal Clear MG and Audiotechnica and was just going to upgrade my sound source.


----------



## joshnor713

I have a Utopia as well and do here a low-level hum. I thought it was normal with this amp. Is it not?

FYI, I do have sensitive ears. Usually if there's a low-level noise like hiss with a pairing, I am one to hear it.


----------



## jamato8

joshnor713 said:


> I have a Utopia as well and do here a low-level hum. I thought it was normal with this amp. Is it not?
> 
> FYI, I do have sensitive ears. Usually if there's a low-level noise like hiss with a pairing, I am one to hear it.


Yes, a low level is normal. These are tubes after all. If you kill all the hum, you often also kill the sound.


----------



## jonathan c

jamato8 said:


> Yes, a low level is normal. These are tubes after all. If you kill all the hum, you often also kill the sound.


I will say that with the output transformer coupled Woo WA6 and Woo WA6SE (both with tube rectification), I have _no _hum issues. Same thing with the output transformer less Woo WA2 (tube rectification) and Woo WA3 (ss rectification).


----------



## jamato8

jonathan c said:


> I will say that with the output transformer coupled Woo WA6 and Woo WA6SE (both with tube rectification), I have _no _hum issues. Same thing with the output transformer less Woo WA2 (tube rectification) and Woo WA3 (ss rectification).


And they don't sound quite as good or natural as the QS. IMO


----------



## jonathan c

jamato8 said:


> And they don't sound quite as good or natural as the QS. IMO


Opinion respected!


----------



## jamato8

jonathan c said:


> Opinion respected!


I worked a lot on the WA6 and the WA3. You can see it in the archives. Also notice that the term for the PS is pseudo dual PS for the Woo. I implemented that and coined it for the Woo and they liked it enough to use the topology in a few Woo amps.


----------



## jamato8

I should correct myself. Regarding hum, when induced by the transformer, an off board PS will then reduce or eliminate it, if that is the issue. It would be nice to see the QS with a separate PS as it would only need an umbilical and the transformer housing.


----------



## jonathan c

jamato8 said:


> I should correct myself. Regarding hum, when induced by the transformer, an off board PS will then reduce or eliminate it, if that is the issue. It would be nice to see the QS with a separate PS as it would only need an umbilical and the transformer housing.


Just like the Linear Tube Audio MZ3.👍


----------



## jamato8

The other day I decided to try these coupling caps in the QS. The stock caps are fine and a good value but I like these caps and what they do, or don't do by getting out of the way of the music. These are large for a 0.1uf cap but so very, very nice: Duelund 0.1uF 630Vdc CAST-PIO-Sn/Cu Tinned Copper Foil Capacitor.


----------



## darkstar1

I use the Utopia, LCD X and 6xx. I had no hum when stock. I modify and had hum. Went back in and cleaned up my soldering. No hum now. Once warmed up no low level hum at all even with utopia. I would try isolating amp from other electronics and have another set of tubes to try.


----------



## jamato8

This AM around 9 here, hum that was noticeable. About 45 minutes later, I heard some on a song but it was the background tape noise then checked for hum and it was so low as to barely audible with very sensitive headphones. It was hum, interference on the AC line, even with the AC purifier I used, junk on the line that is hard to clear up. Can't blame the QS and the raw and powerful open sound of the QS is extremely enjoyable. On live recording, it is ah inspiring and extremely realistic!


----------



## gonintendo

How long do you guys give your amp to warm up before it sounds best?


----------



## jamato8

gonintendo said:


> How long do you guys give your amp to warm up before it sounds best?


About a half an hour or so.


----------



## viablex1

tedacura1 said:


> Did you get your QS modified or are you just experiencing the same thing as the modified QS on sale?


experienced the same thing with out any modification, sent it back it was an open cap


----------



## dw8083 (Apr 23, 2022)

ckhirnigs113 said:


> As a point of reference, I’ve had my Quicksilver for about a year and have never heard an audible hum from the amp or through the headphones. It’s been dead-silent since day 1 no matter what tubes I have in it.
> 
> Disclaimer, I’ve only used various 300ohm ZMF’s with my Quicksilver.


No hum using bone stock Quicksilver HPA with either HD650 or ZMF Aeolus.  Have over 250 hours in past 3 months since new.  

The only noise issue encountered was my new headphone cable running across my MacBook Air, as a clicking sound would get picked up through the headphone cable.  Swung the cable off the PC and all's good.  Same issue when the cable ran over the top of my cable modem.  I'm speculating the ground side of the cable picked up electromagnetic interference and sent it back through the amp.


----------



## viablex1 (Apr 25, 2022)

dw8083 said:


> No hum using bone stock Quicksilver HPA with either HD650 or ZMF Aeolus.  Have over 250 hours in past 3 months since new.
> 
> The only noise issue encountered was my new headphone cable running across my MacBook Air, as a clicking sound would get picked up through the headphone cable.  Swung the cable off the PC and all's good.  Same issue when the cable ran over the top of my cable modem.  I'm speculating the ground side of the cable picked up electromagnetic interference and sent it back through the amp.


I think this is the norm. I am not one to be  a sychophant based on the opinions of others. The unit I got buzzed from the get go and was told on here and the maker it was normal.  The buzzing finally became extremely loud.  I knew something was wrong and found out that companies will say anything but in actual dealings you have to be careful. SO I guess if someone can convince you a defective unit is doing great by all means keep it.


----------



## jamato8

viablex1 said:


> I think this is the norm. I am not one to be  a sychophant based on the opinions of others. The unit I got buzzed from the get go and was told on here and the maker it was normal.  The buzzing finally became extremely loud.  I knew something was wrong and found out that companies will say anything but in actual dealings you have to be careful. SO I guess if someone can convince you a defective unit is doing great by all means keep it.


No, there may be a very small hum with sensitive phones and with mine, there is a little and sometimes none, depending upon the AC, even though I use a line purifier. But a loud buzz or buzzing is not normal. On both channels or one? If both, most likely the main cap has an issue.


----------



## dw8083 (Apr 25, 2022)

deleted double post


----------



## dw8083 (Apr 25, 2022)

viablex1 said:


> I think this is the norm. I am not one to be  a sychophant based on the opinions of others. The unit I got buzzed from the get go and was told on here and the maker it was normal.  The buzzing finally became extremely loud.  I knew something was wrong and found out that companies will say anything but in actual dealings you have to be careful. SO I guess if someone can convince you a defective unit is doing great by all means keep it.


You bring up a number of good points. Like a lot of hobbies or special interests there is a level of "fanboy" excitement which occurs. Everybody wants to have made a smart purchase. I stepped into it over on the McIntosh MHA-200 thread regarding that stupid volume control on the amp which has 80% of its volume range in 20% of the knob's rotation. Barely touch it and get an extra 10-15db volume blast. The priesthood and disciples snapped back with a range of excuses for a clearly fully product.

I went back and pulled out a sensitive set of headphones to retest the Quicksilver.  I was able to hear a hum. Depending on co-location with other equipment the background noise floor would improve or worsen. It was not unlike most tube gear I've owned or still own. Some 60hz hum or buzz in the background is pretty normal.

Switching over to my solid-state WHAMMY HPA, the contrast became very stark. The Whammy was dead silent and the background jet black. I mean you likely cannot tell if the headphones are plugged in or not on a blind test.

Being honest with myself and comparing a great solid-state HPA to the Quicksilver, there is hum. I was probably just used to it or mentally cancelled it out as pretty normal for a tube set-up.

If any music is playing, even silence in a quiet passage there is no audible hum.  With regard to the buzzing, have you tried switching the tubes from left to right?  Interesting to know if the artifact changes with channels with the tube swap. Tells a lot.


----------



## viablex1

No I just got out of that and am moving on not the end of the world but in the intense world of mimetic rivalry there is always a scapegoat....and that is the hallmark of forums in general whatever the topic


----------



## jamato8

Well over 400 hours on the amp now. No real detectable hum, the background is very black and transparency is excellent as is layering. Good stuff!


----------



## rsbrsvp

Does anyone know who is a respected technician to do a max mod. on this amp?


----------



## jamato8

rsbrsvp said:


> Does anyone know who is a respected technician to do a max mod. on this amp?


What is a max mod?


----------



## rsbrsvp

a mod which maximizes to sonics of the amp.


----------



## jamato8

rsbrsvp said:


> a mod which maximizes to sonics of the amp.


Well, according to the person who does the modification. I replaced the coupling caps and did a bypass for the main PS capacitor and the sound is excellent, even compared to amps I have that cost 4 to 8 times as much. I don't think you have to have much done but to use the right coupling caps and then to realize it takes about 200 hours of burn in time.


----------



## Keither

Hello, I'm new to this forum and have been enjoying everyone's post. 

I'm interested in a tube amp and after all the reviews it seems hard to go wrong with the QS headphone amp.  My current setup is Focal Arche with Utopia headphones and streaming Tidal, Spotify, and Roon through my Mac. 

I'm wondering if I can use my Arche as a DAC to the QS amp? There are RCA jacks output on the Arche and wondering if that would work going into the QuickSilver amp? And would it make a good DAC? Think down the road I  would probably add a separate DAC and then have two listening stations. 

Thank you in advance and Many thanks for all the great post. 

Cheers!


----------



## ckhirnigs113

There's a good deal on a QHA in the Classifieds if anyone is looking for one.


----------



## jamato8 (May 6, 2022)

Keither said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and have been enjoying everyone's post.
> 
> I'm interested in a tube amp and after all the reviews it seems hard to go wrong with the QS headphone amp.  My current setup is Focal Arche with Utopia headphones and streaming Tidal, Spotify, and Roon through my Mac.
> 
> ...


If it is an RCA out then yes, it would be used to input into the QS.

You have to let the QS burn in. It takes a few hundred hours and is an excellent amp for the money. I enjoy it ever day, even though I have amps here that cost 8 times as much. It is exceptional for the price and fun to tube roll.  I am using the Genalex reissue Gold Lion's and I have NOS of some of the best and the Gold Lion are the real deal, excellent. I also use some gold grid NOS Russian tubes that I bought a few years ago from Ukraine. Odd how things change and yet stay the same with the horrible war now. The tubes the QS come with are good but would try the Gold Lion in place of the Mullards that come stock.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

@jamato8 Did you upgrade your Quicksilver yourself, or did you have someone else do it? I’m very tempted but have no skills to do the upgrades myself. I’m also hesitant to void my warranty. 

The Quicksilver is the most expensive and best amp I’ve ever owned, or heard for that matter, so the notion that it can hang with $8K amps once the caps are swapped out is very intriguing.


----------



## jamato8

ckhirnigs113 said:


> @jamato8 Did you upgrade your Quicksilver yourself, or did you have someone else do it? I’m very tempted but have no skills to do the upgrades myself. I’m also hesitant to void my warranty.
> 
> The Quicksilver is the most expensive and best amp I’ve ever owned, or heard for that matter, so the notion that it can hang with $8K amps once the caps are swapped out is very intriguing.


I do all my own work. I have soldered for many years and the fit is close. I would let the stock amp burn in, as it is very good. It is fun to change out the tubes. You really get a lot with he QS. I use the iBasso SR2 and the Utopia a lot with it.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

jamato8 said:


> I do all my own work. I have soldered for many years and the fit is close. I would let the stock amp burn in, as it is very good. It is fun to change out the tubes. You really get a lot with he QS. I use the iBasso SR2 and the Utopia a lot with it.


My Quicksilver should be fully burned in at this point. I have had it for over a year now and use it almost every day. I've rolled quite a few tubes and have stuck with my favorite combo for about 6 months now. Do you find the cap upgrades made a significant improvement, or was it something along the lines of a good tube-roll?


----------



## jamato8

ckhirnigs113 said:


> My Quicksilver should be fully burned in at this point. I have had it for over a year now and use it almost every day. I've rolled quite a few tubes and have stuck with my favorite combo for about 6 months now. Do you find the cap upgrades made a significant improvement, or was it something along the lines of a good tube-roll?


Well the coupling caps are directly in the signal path and very important. What Mike uses are good. What I have used are exceptional but I found that the stock amp was fine. The ones I used are somewhere around 150 for the 2 and a snug fit, even though they are .1uf caps. Mike uses .12, which would go deeper in bass but I hear no loss of bass and the speed and quality is exceptional.


----------



## Keither (May 6, 2022)

jamato8 said:


> If it is an RCA out then yes, it would be used to input into the QS.
> 
> You have to let the QS burn in. It takes a few hundred hours and is an excellent amp for the money. I enjoy it ever day, even though I have amps here that cost 8 times as much. It is exceptional for the price and fun to tube roll.  I am using the Genalex reissue Gold Lion's and I have NOS of some of the best and the Gold Lion are the real deal, excellent. I also use some gold grid NOS Russian tubes that I bought a few years ago from Ukraine. Odd how things change and yet stay the same with the horrible war now. The tubes the QS come with are good but would try the Gold Lion in place of the Mullards that come stock.


Tube rolling would be fun. A few years ago was looking at a DAC and Amp combo or all in one. Was confusing starting out as a newbie but I eventually learned as I read on. At the time I was leaning towards a tube amp, don't remember which one but Focal had a deal on buying the Arche along with a headphone. My local dealer gave me a great price on the combo and no regrets. As time has gone on I'm getting the desire for my first tube amp and experiencing tube rolling.

I'm still running the stock cable on the headphone. Will most likely swap that out, leaning towards Lazuli Reference cable for my Utopia's.  Thought that might be best after I get the amp/tubes burned in.

Thank you for the advice and feedback.

And a quick edit. Just got off the phone with Mike and he'll ship out a QS Amp in about 10 days. Now just wait patiently.


----------



## LanceSaintPaul

Just a quick note: Initially I was using some old Nordost Pulsar Points for footers (X3). Then changed to Iso-Acoustic Orea Bronze footers (also X3) in January. 
Change was a profound increase in sound quality. !!! Inner detail, especially at the soft, quiet end of things was brought forward. More balanced between initial transient attack and the note's decay. 
This is a SET circuit. Always nicely detailed with fine sense of players' touch. But I've heard a SET sound described as psychedelic (Herb Reichert...) but wondered if I was getting that? 
With the use of the Orea Bronze footers I think "psychedelic" is apt. Psychedelic as in the ability to zoom in and out of an audio mix at will, without effort. Everything just seems more present, including, say, an effortless sense of the skin of a drum, it's volume of air, and the movement of that air.... 
What an upgrade. 
I also use Herbie's Tube Dampers on all 4 tubes in circuit. 
This seems to be my endgame headphone amp. I already had a fine stash of NOS 12AX7's so that was easy. I had never had nor used an EL84, so had to find those at today's prices. (When I got my 12AX7's a Mazda Chrome Plate went for $20 - $25 a piece, now they are 10X that amount!)
Right now am using Tesla EL84's (like a deluxe JJ, which is more or less what it is) and 12AX7 @ Telefunken.


----------



## Guinibee

I just got the Quicksilver amp and it's phenomenal! Sounds clearer and more detailed than my Schiit Jotunheim 2! More bass in my Verite Open and sounds more 3D around my head as well! 

Really happy with it!


----------



## jonathan c

Has anyone tried running the Quicksilver Headphone Amplifier with 12AT7s (ECC81s) in lieu of 12AX7s (ECC83s)? If so, how did that turn out?


----------



## jamato8

jonathan c said:


> Has anyone tried running the Quicksilver Headphone Amplifier with 12AT7s (ECC81s) in lieu of 12AX7s (ECC83s)? If so, how did that turn out?


Different gain and different operating parameters. Just because the tube fits doesn't mean it works correctly. I have been using tubes since the late 1960s. Many people just don't understand tubes. I also used them for 4 years in the Navy as a Radioman and then building my own equipment, etc., etc.


----------



## Guinibee

jamato8 said:


> Different gain and different operating parameters. Just because the tube fits doesn't mean it works correctly. I have been using tubes since the late 1960s. Many people just don't understand tubes. I also used them for 4 years in the Navy as a Radioman and then building my own equipment, etc., etc.


You have some good experience... Any tubes to try rolling with on the Quicksilver?


----------



## Wes S

jonathan c said:


> Has anyone tried running the Quicksilver Headphone Amplifier with 12AT7s (ECC81s) in lieu of 12AX7s (ECC83s)? If so, how did that turn out?


I believe Keith @ksorota was running some 12AT7's at one time when he had the Quicksilver, and perhaps he will chime in.


----------



## gefski (May 11, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Has anyone tried running the Quicksilver Headphone Amplifier with 12AT7s (ECC81s) in lieu of 12AX7s (ECC83s)? If so, how did that turn out?


I did (JJ). It worked fine, but didn’t reduce the gain much, which is why I tried it. Went back to the GE 12AX7 and Siemens Sonotone EL84 combo that I really like. I easily prefer the GEs to any “new” 12AX7 that I tried.


----------



## jamato8

Guinibee said:


> You have some good experience... Any tubes to try rolling with on the Quicksilver?


I am using the Gold Lion Genalex reissue for the 12AX7. They are an excellent new tube. I have Telefunken, RCA 1949, etc. etc. NOS and the Gold Lion are great. Need to burn them in for 50 hours or so. Then I am using Russian gold grid NOS EL84 tubs. The JJ that come with the QS are good as well. I have tried other NOS EL84s, Mullard, Siemens etc. The gold grid tubes are excellent.


----------



## jonathan c

…🤷🏻‍♂️😄…soon…


----------



## Wes S

jonathan c said:


> …🤷🏻‍♂️😄…soon…


Yes sir!  I know you like to roll and I've rollled through all the great EL84's in another similar style amp (Pendant SE), and the one's to keep an eye out for are the Tungsram EL84 Welded Plate Foil Disc Getters.  They really are in a league of their own. . .


----------



## jonathan c

Getting there…but not quite…soon…


----------



## jonathan c

•  Inaugural run-through of the Quicksilver H/A: Genalex/Gold Lion EL84s and 12AX7s (cryo treated); Senn HD6XX (rear foam removed, inner foam replaced, cnc copper backweight installed); Norne Audio Vygarde h/p cable.
•  Dynamic, engaging, natural. The QHA produces no hum / noise at full volume setting without music. The QHA is _very _well built and has _the look_ in my eyes! Much more listening to come and I am a _happy h/p amper 😁 _!!


----------



## jamato8

jonathan c said:


> •  Inaugural run-through of the Quicksilver H/A: Genalex/Gold Lion EL84s and 12AX7s (cryo treated); Senn HD6XX (rear foam removed, inner foam replaced, cnc copper backweight installed); Norne Audio Vygarde h/p cable.
> •  Dynamic, engaging, natural. The QHA produces no hum / noise at full volume setting without music. The QHA is _very _well built and has _the look_ in my eyes! Much more listening to come and I am a _happy h/p amper 😁_!!


It is unquestionably a very good buy and totally musical.


----------



## jonathan c

My my! Extended bass and deeper/wider soundstage from Eikon 😃 !


----------



## brokemember

What tubes are recommended to get the most "OTL" like sound out of the QS?

Thanks


----------



## Wes S (Jun 10, 2022)

brokemember said:


> What tubes are recommended to get the most "OTL" like sound out of the QS?
> 
> Thanks


Curious, what does "OTL like sound" mean?


----------



## jamato8

Wes S said:


> Curious, what does "OTL like sound" mean?


I use Russian equivalent NOS tubes I got a few years ago from Ukraine. Excellent, sound superb and are very tough.  6P14P. gold grid


----------



## brokemember

Wes S said:


> Curious, what does "OTL like sound" mean?


Guess my best way of explaining it would be a warmer sound which might lose out on some details, but makes me for a easy listening session.


----------



## Wes S

brokemember said:


> Guess my best way of explaining it would be a warmer sound which might lose out on some details, but makes me for a easy listening session.


Got ya.  Thanks for the clarification, and if you want warmth, Mullard Square Getters from Blackburn are the warmest EL84's I have heard.  They can be a bit pricey, but here is what they look like - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Mulla...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## jamato8

Wes S said:


> Got ya.  Thanks for the clarification, and if you want warmth, Mullard Square Getters from Blackburn are the warmest EL84's I have heard.  They can be a bit pricey, but here is what they look like - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Mulla...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


I have NOS Mullards from the 1950s and prefer the Russian tubes.


----------



## Wes S

jamato8 said:


> I have NOS Mullards from the 1950s and prefer the Russian tubes.


Nice.  I prefer Tungsram from the 50's over them all.


----------



## jamato8

Wes S said:


> Nice.  I prefer Tungsram from the 50's over them all.


I have NOS in Turngsram as well. Prefer the gold grid tubes. But they are all good.


----------



## brokemember

Thanks for the suggestions. This might sound like a dumb question, but how do you figure out what tubes would work? 

This is going to my first amp with tubes and would love if their is a resource which explains what is supported etc.


----------



## jamato8

brokemember said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. This might sound like a dumb question, but how do you figure out what tubes would work?
> 
> This is going to my first amp with tubes and would love if their is a resource which explains what is supported etc.


You use 12AX7, 7025 types and then for the power tubes you use EL84, 6BQ5, 7189 tubes. As you get into it, you will learn. The EL84 is one of the nicest audio power tubes. And in the QS, they are strapped for triode output, which gives you a very nice sound, more 3D and transparent, IMO. You can look up the meanings.


----------



## brokemember

brokemember said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. This might sound like a dumb question, but how do you figure out what tubes would work?
> 
> This is going to my first amp with tubes and would love if their is a resource which explains what is supported etc.


So I understand where the 12AX7 (input) 6BQ5 (output), would any of the alternatives listed online work?

So if one were to use the information given here, does that mean all the alternatives given under the tube type would work?

One example:


> *12AX7*
> 
> Substitutes: ECC83, 12AX7A, 12AX7WA, 7025, 5761,6057,6681,7494,7729, 7025#, ECC83#, 6L13, 12DF7, 12DT7, 5751, 7025A, B339, B759, CV4004, E83CC, ECC803, M8137
> 
> The GE 5751 is a bargain basement musical giant! The Mullard CV4004 is still King of the Hill.


----------



## jamato8

brokemember said:


> So I understand where the 12AX7 (input) 6BQ5 (output), would any of the alternatives listed online work?
> 
> So if one were to use the information given here, does that mean all the alternatives given under the tube type would work?
> 
> One example:


My preference by far for a tube is the Gold Lion (new made) 12AX7. Some of the tubes you list like the 5751 are a gain of 70 vs 100 of the 12AX7 and often sound great but I have tried them in the QS and don't care for them in the QS. Often alternatives work but sometimes the info is erroneous and you have to do some extra checking. 

Mike also has some Yugo 12AX7 smooth plate (NOS) tubes, which were made on the Telefunken machinery and they are great and not a bad price at all.


----------



## Wes S (Jun 10, 2022)

jamato8 said:


> I have NOS in Turngsram as well. Prefer the gold grid tubes. But they are all good.


Which version of Tungsram?  I have  3 versions from the 50's, and they don't sound the same.  My favorite by far are the first version with foil o Getters.


----------



## brokemember

brokemember said:


> So I understand where the 12AX7 (input) 6BQ5 (output), would any of the alternatives listed online work?
> 
> So if one were to use the information given here, does that mean all the alternatives given under the tube type would work?
> 
> One example:


Get the feeling I'm either going to really enjoy trying out different tubes — or end up driving myself insane! 



Going to go and read up some more before I aske more questions.


----------



## jamato8

Wes S said:


> Which version of Tungsram?  I have  3 versions from the 50's, and they don't sound the same.  My favorite by far are the first version with foil o Getters.


I would have to look at them again. I am sure they aren't the foil getter but the Russian tubes I have just sound right. Very transparent, open, 3d and so very solid.


----------



## brokemember (Jun 10, 2022)

I did have one more question (sorry).

Would it be a bad idea to use a Monoprice THX 887 as a preamp. If I go that route I won't have to move too many things around.

So Basically the chain would be



> SMSL SU-9 Dac -> THX 887 -> Quicksilver -> ZMF Verite C




Another advantage of this for me would be able to use my planars (Arya) with the THX 887.


----------



## jamato8

brokemember said:


> I did have one more question (sorry).
> 
> Would it be a bad idea to use a Monoprice THX 887 as a preamp. If I go that route I won't have to move too many things around.
> 
> ...


You have more components in the signal path. You want your dac to the QS amp.


----------



## brokemember

jamato8 said:


> You have more components in the signal path. You want your dac to the QS amp.


Wouldn't the fact that the THX 887 is working as a preamp and boosting the signal be a net benefit?


----------



## jamato8

brokemember said:


> Wouldn't the fact that the THX 887 is working as a preamp and boosting the signal be a net benefit?


Try it both ways.


----------



## brokemember

jamato8 said:


> Try it both ways.


Fair enough.


----------



## brokemember

jamato8 said:


> Try it both ways.


Actually just realized that the THX 887 is just passthrough. So since it's just passing the signal from the DAC to the Quicksilver without affecting the sound, then using or not using it shouldn't make a difference. Right?


----------



## jamato8

brokemember said:


> Actually just realized that the THX 887 is just passthrough. So since it's just passing the signal from the DAC to the Quicksilver without affecting the sound, then using or not using it shouldn't make a difference. Right?


More interconnects, more connections. Less is better. But will work.


----------



## brokemember

jamato8 said:


> More interconnects, more connections. Less is better. But will work.


You're right.

Using the passthrough would require using the rca input on the thx 887 (only the rca input works with passthrough).


jamato8 said:


> More interconnects, more connections. Less is better. But will work.


So turns out that I might need to use the XLR out on the SMSL SU-9 DAC to connect the Quicksilver. 

The RCA out goes to my desktop speakers (and I do use them a decent amount). Is there any risk using a XLR to RCA Cable.

The voltage is different on the DAC outputs:



> SU-9 outputs *5.3v balanced, and 2.0v over RCA*



I always read that one should be wary of using Balanced to Unbalanced cables. So would it be a bad idea to connect the DAC to the QS through a XLR to RCA cable?

(Promise this would be the last question for today... just trying to figure it out so I can order the cables).


----------



## jamato8

brokemember said:


> You're right.
> 
> Using the passthrough would require using the rca input on the thx 887 (only the rca input works with passthrough).
> 
> ...


You can't put balanced to RCA, which is single ended. The only way to do it would be to us the positive on the balanced and the ground but I don't know the topology of the source of the balanced cables. Just wouldn't do it unless you confer with the manufacturer.


----------



## brokemember

jamato8 said:


> You can't put balanced to RCA, which is single ended. The only way to do it would be to us the positive on the balanced and the ground but I don't know the topology of the source of the balanced cables. Just wouldn't do it unless you confer with the manufacturer.


Glad I asked. Will stick to the DAC rca out to QS.

Thanks for explaining all of this. Really appreciate it!


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 13, 2022)

An evening of 🎼 !! via Quicksilver Audio, Norne Audio Vygarde, Sennheiser HD6XX (Custom Cans UK mod) 😊:  


Postscript: the Genalex / Gold Lion EL84s and 12AX7s, cryo treated by Upscale Audio, are _excellent. _At maximum volume with no music, no hum at all! With such operating silence, does the music ever come through!


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Jun 15, 2022)

I’m giving my 1955 Mullard EL84s a break for a while and rolling some of my other EL84/6BQ5 tubes in the Quicksilver. I’d forgotten how many options I had at my disposal! I have Telefunken, Siemens, Amperex, GE, Sylvania, and Ei. So far I’ve rolled in the Ei, Amperex D-Getters, and GE gray oval plates from the Kentucky factory famous for originally being the Ken Rad factory.

Call me crazy, but so far I am digging the GE 6BQ5s the most. They are very balanced sounding from top to bottom. There are some old posts around the internet saying these specific gray oval plate GE 6BQ5s from the Kentucky factory with the “188-5” code are top shelf tubes. I must say I agree. I think they’re on the same level as my first generation Mullard EL84s, and that’s saying something.

@Wes S Has me on the prowl for some early 50’s Tungsram foil O-Getter EL84s. He says they’re even more magical than the early Mullards he sold me.

I am also toying with the idea of buying some early 50’s long plate Amperex 12AX7s since they’re the logical upgrade from the early 60’s short plate Amperex tubes I use now. The problem is these long plates go for well over $300 minimum per pair. Too rich for my blood at present.


----------



## LanceSaintPaul (Jun 15, 2022)

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I’m giving my 1955 Mullard EL84s a break for a while and rolling some of my other EL84/6BQ5 tubes in the Quicksilver. I’d forgotten how many options I had at my disposal! I have Telefunken, Siemens, Amperex, GE, Sylvania, and Ei. So far I’ve rolled in the Ei, Amperex D-Getters, and GE gray oval plates from the Kentucky factory famous for originally being the Ken Rad factory.
> 
> Call me crazy, but so far I am digging the GE 6BQ5s the most. They are very balanced sounding from top to bottom. There are some old posts around the internet saying these specific gray oval plate GE 6BQ5s from the Kentucky factory with the “188-5” code are top shelf tubes. I must say I agree. I think they’re on the same level as my first generation Mullard EL84s, and that’s saying something.
> 
> ...


Hurting for choice are you? Nice.
I'm actually not surprised about the GE's. I probably will have to find some (any suggestions?).
12AX7's I already had a prior stash of and at 10 - 20 year old prices. The 6BQ5's were a new tube to me so today's prices are what I have to pay to accumulate some of those. Nearly enough to date, but, well I like diversity.;..


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I got lucky with acquiring EL84/6BQ5s by finding a seller on USAudioMart that was selling his entire collection of these tubes for like $300. I got 30 or so tubes in one purchase and have slowly sold off the ones I don’t like that much. I still have quite a few though!


----------



## Wes S

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I’m giving my 1955 Mullard EL84s a break for a while and rolling some of my other EL84/6BQ5 tubes in the Quicksilver. I’d forgotten how many options I had at my disposal! I have Telefunken, Siemens, Amperex, GE, Sylvania, and Ei. So far I’ve rolled in the Ei, Amperex D-Getters, and GE gray oval plates from the Kentucky factory famous for originally being the Ken Rad factory.
> 
> Call me crazy, but so far I am digging the GE 6BQ5s the most. They are very balanced sounding from top to bottom. There are some old posts around the internet saying these specific gray oval plate GE 6BQ5s from the Kentucky factory with the “188-5” code are top shelf tubes. I must say I agree. I think they’re on the same level as my first generation Mullard EL84s, and that’s saying something.
> 
> ...


There sure are a bunch of options when it comes to NOS EL84's, and I would add Funkwerk Erfurt (earliest version of RFT) EL84 Welded Plate Foil Disc Getters to that list of tubes to hunt for.  I just scored a pair, and trust me they are up there with the best of them, and have displaced my Tungsram's from the #1 spot for my system and preferences.  The bass is deep and powerful, the transparency and air in the mids and treble is first class.  Nothing can touch this tube when it comes to stage expansion and transparency.  Pair them up some Funkwerk Erfurt (RFT) ECC83 Foil Getters, and the stage will expand beyond belief and detail will come through that just might shock you.





Happy Hunting, Rolling and Listening!


----------



## ksorota

Hey QS bros.  I have been less frequently visiting HF to remove the tube rolling temptations that were so much apart of the MJ2 thread. You can imagine my surprise when coming back here to find @Wes S and @jonathan c have moved to the QS and the tube recommendations come rolling in hard and fast! lol. 

I find the Quicksilver HPA to be one of the greatest amp purchases I have made.  One great upgrade that I cannot recommend enough is the use of an Autoformer volume control (AVC) for volume.  I couldnt believe the change in transparency and stage layering when adding it to my chain.  I am one step away from fully removing the volume pot from the QS, but then the faceplate wouldnt look quite right.  

My current favorite tubes in the setup are the 7728 (12at7) single hole plates and a set of Hammond branded 6bq5's. The width and imaging is unreal.  

My future plan involves some CuTF replacement coupling caps...more to come. But I love the amp.


----------



## jonathan c

ksorota said:


> Hey QS bros.  I have been less frequently visiting HF to remove the tube rolling temptations that were so much apart of the MJ2 thread. You can imagine my surprise when coming back here to find @Wes S and @jonathan c have moved to the QS and the tube recommendations come rolling in hard and fast! lol.
> 
> I find the Quicksilver HPA to be one of the greatest amp purchases I have made.  One great upgrade that I cannot recommend enough is the use of an Autoformer volume control (AVC) for volume.  I couldnt believe the change in transparency and stage layering when adding it to my chain.  I am one step away from fully removing the volume pot from the QS, but then the faceplate wouldnt look quite right.
> 
> ...


No issues using 12AT7 (vs 12AX7) in Quicksilver? If not, 😄😄😄!! Then, the sockets are open to: CV455 Footscray, RFT ECC81 foil getter, GEC A2900, Telefunken ECC801S…😋


----------



## ckhirnigs113

ksorota said:


> I find the Quicksilver HPA to be one of the greatest amp purchases I have made.  One great upgrade that I cannot recommend enough is the use of an Autoformer volume control (AVC) for volume.  I couldnt believe the change in transparency and stage layering when adding it to my chain.  I am one step away from fully removing the volume pot from the QS, but then the faceplate wouldnt look quite right.


This is the first I've ever heard of the "Autoformer Volume Control". Is it basically an upgraded volume pot?


----------



## ksorota

ckhirnigs113 said:


> This is the first I've ever heard of the "Autoformer Volume Control". Is it basically an upgraded volume pot?












Here is the one i built. The avc are from slagle. Total clarity in volume control.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

So is it a volume control that goes between the DAC and amp?


----------



## ksorota

ckhirnigs113 said:


> So is it a volume control that goes between the DAC and amp?


That’s right. I made mine with multiple inputs and outputs.   Going to make a simple one soon. One in one out


----------



## ckhirnigs113

ksorota said:


> That’s right. I made mine with multiple inputs and outputs.   Going to make a simple one soon. One in one out


Do you keep the volume on the Quicksilver's pot maxed out with this passive pre-amp in front of it? Are these all DIY projects, or can you buy a pre-built unit?


----------



## ksorota

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Do you keep the volume on the Quicksilver's pot maxed out with this passive pre-amp in front of it? Are these all DIY projects, or can you buy a pre-built unit?


Qs is maxed out volume wise. 
Hard to find them pre built, can find transformer volume controls prebuilt more easily. 

The goldpoint attenuator boxes are also very good. All use strepped attenuation


----------



## Wes S (Jun 23, 2022)

ksorota said:


> Here is the one i built. The avc are from slagle. Total clarity in volume control.


Bro!  You always have something cool cooking, and it's amazing how you can always seem to get that last bit of performance out of a piece of gear by modding them.  I would love to hear your sooped up QS next to my Pendant SE, as I imagine those two would trade some serious blows.

By the way, there are some killer EL84's out there, and the early Tungsram and Funkwerk Erfurt (RFT) foil getters are tops.


----------



## Wes S

jonathan c said:


> No issues using 12AT7 (vs 12AX7) in Quicksilver? If not, 😄😄😄!! Then, the sockets are open to: CV455 Footscray, RFT ECC81 foil getter, GEC A2900, Telefunken ECC801S…😋


Nice driver tubes but you missed one. . .the Telefunken G73R smokes them all, and it's not even close.


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 23, 2022)

@Wes S, only because I was in the 12AT7, not 12AU7, realm 😜. So my question to @ksorota is still: have you had any operating / sonic issues using 12AT7s in Quicksilver? Have you tried 12AU7s? If so, ????

EDIT:  …sort of related 🤷🏻‍♂️, SR Purple fuse is on the way…😏🤪.


----------



## David A Silva

Joined the QSHPA club... Picked up this beauty in the classifieds ( thx @doyouknowSBmean ! ). Starting with stock tubes, sounds wonderful!

​


----------



## jonathan c

David A Silva said:


> Joined the QSHPA club... Picked up this beauty in the classifieds ( thx @doyouknowSBmean ! ). Starting with stock tubes, sounds wonderful!
> 
> ​


Welcome! That is a nice photograph, too. I like _seeing_ the Quicksilver in others’ systems. The Quicksilver has _the look_ indeed & _the sound_, to boot!


----------



## jamato8

David A Silva said:


> Joined the QSHPA club... Picked up this beauty in the classifieds ( thx @doyouknowSBmean ! ). Starting with stock tubes, sounds wonderful!
> 
> ​


I have zero idea why anyone wanting good sound and musical enjoyment would sell the QS amp. I have very expensive amps to compare to, which are wonderful to listen to but the QS, is right there. I would never get rid of it. Can even drive my Abyss without issue. And fun to tube roll. They are right there, simple, straight forward. Excellent design. You were lucky to get a nice discount then on a used one. lol Good going!


----------



## ksorota

jonathan c said:


> @Wes S, only because I was in the 12AT7, not 12AU7, realm 😜. So my question to @ksorota is still: have you had any operating / sonic issues using 12AT7s in Quicksilver? Have you tried 12AU7s? If so, ????
> 
> EDIT:  …sort of related 🤷🏻‍♂️, SR Purple fuse is on the way…😏🤪.


No issues with the 12at7s. The 12au7 work, but are lacking. The low gain doesn’t play well with the amp, seems to diminish Dynamics. I believe Mike even said it stresses the amp too much to go with 12au7. 

I’m on the hunt for good el84s!!!  But higher end caps first in the priority list


----------



## jamato8

The QS will put 3 watts into 50 ohms and even a lot lower. It drives my Abyss 1266TC without issue, Good depth, acoustical space and bass drive. Good stuff!


----------



## jonathan c

ksorota said:


> No issues with the 12at7s. The 12au7 work, but are lacking. The low gain doesn’t play well with the amp, seems to diminish Dynamics. I believe Mike even said it stresses the amp too much to go with 12au7.
> 
> I’m on the hunt for good el84s!!!  But higher end caps first in the priority list


Thank you…..😄🤪🤣😋……Quicksilver! Say hello, soon, to Footscray, RFT foils…yippee !


----------



## jonathan c

ksorota said:


> No issues with the 12at7s. The 12au7 work, but are lacking. The low gain doesn’t play well with the amp, seems to diminish Dynamics. I believe Mike even said it stresses the amp too much to go with 12au7.
> 
> I’m on the hunt for good el84s!!!  But higher end caps first in the priority list


Ok…you look for the good el84s, I’ll scout for the crappy el84s, then we’ll switch…🤪


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Mike told me specifically to stick with 12AX7s, and I’ve followed his instructions. I can’t be frantically searching for 12AT7s as well! I have to stop buying tubes!


----------



## jamato8

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Mike told me specifically to stick with 12AX7s, and I’ve followed his instructions. I can’t be frantically searching for 12AT7s as well! I have to stop buying tubes!


I am using some Yugo 12AX7 smooth plate, made on the tooling for the Telefunken smooth plate and to the specs but not the same cathode material, so they don't last as long. I also have Teles but saving them and I like the sound of the Yugo smooth plate. Nice to have NOS. The amp runs the EL84s and input tubes easy to they will last a long time. Good stuff!


----------



## ckhirnigs113

@ksorota Am I understanding this correctly, if you have an AVC or passive stepped attenuator, like something from Goldpoint, between the DAC and the amp, and you have the amp’s volume turned all the way up, using the attenuator as the volume control will improve the sound versus simply using the pot on the amp alone?


----------



## jamato8

ckhirnigs113 said:


> @ksorota Am I understanding this correctly, if you have an AVC or passive stepped attenuator, like something from Goldpoint, between the DAC and the amp, and you have the amp’s volume turned all the way up, using the attenuator as the volume control will improve the sound versus simply using the pot on the amp alone?


Turned all the way up, you are, except for the contact on the conductive plastic resistive element, bypassing it and then the external control would do all the volume control but you have an extra set of ICs and more contacts but you would then be using either an auto former, which uses different lengths of wire to get the resistance for the volume control, or a good stepped attenuate, like the Goldpoint.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Changing the topic, but has anyone used their Quicksilver with a Meze Elite? I’m considering trading my Epoxy Verite Closed for an Elite. The Elite is a very easy to drive planar, 32 Ohm and 101 dB/mW, so I was wondering how it would pair with the Quicksilver.


----------



## LanceSaintPaul

jamato8 said:


> I am using some Yugo 12AX7 smooth plate, made on the tooling for the Telefunken smooth plate and to the specs but not the same cathode material, so they don't last as long. I also have Teles but saving them and I like the sound of the Yugo smooth plate. Nice to have NOS. The amp runs the EL84s and input tubes easy to they will last a long time. Good stuff!


Saving them? They last forever in use!


----------



## ksorota

ckhirnigs113 said:


> @ksorota Am I understanding this correctly, if you have an AVC or passive stepped attenuator, like something from Goldpoint, between the DAC and the amp, and you have the amp’s volume turned all the way up, using the attenuator as the volume control will improve the sound versus simply using the pot on the amp alone?



The quicksilver volume is set to max. 
The AVC sits between the DAC and the QS
Attenuation is controlled on the AVC by a 23 position rotary switch (stepped attenuation)

The AVC works as @jamato8 said, through different length windings of wire...each set of windings represents a 2db step.  So volume control has limitations in precise volume control, but if I need to make those adjustments smaller, I can change the QS volume knob very slightly. 

The AVC has been great for comparing amps and DACs since i can quickly change source and output. Ive done enough switching at this point to want to make the box smaller and less obtrusive on my desk, but just need time to find a new enclosure and swap it all over. 

Keith


----------



## Basco (Jun 24, 2022)

Hello Fellow Quicksilver-friends,

Following this thread quite a while for I was looking for a more affordable good sounding tube amp while not paying like 2K (I know sky is the limit) mainly for Vertité Closed or (future?) Atrium Closed. (Maybe Meze Liric also?)

So I stumbled upon a lot of good feedback regarding the Quicksilver headphone amp.
Unfortunately as I learn from Mike directly, I wount be able to run it here in Germany because of the 230 volt primary as it uses a 120 volt power transformer for the US only. Meaning Mike would have to change a lot of internal circuits rendering it uneconomic in that price range.

Does anyone of of you has a recommendation for a tube amp with same build quality and sound signature similar or equal to the HeadphoneAmp and making it usable in EU / Germany?

Appreciate your thoughts 🙏✨💡


----------



## jamato8

Basco said:


> Hello Fellow Quicksilver-friends,
> 
> Following this thread quite a while for I was looking for a more affordable good sounding tube amp while not paying like 2K (I know sky is the limit) mainly for Vertité Closed or (future?) Atrium Closed. (Maybe Meze Liric also?)
> 
> ...


Just step the voltage down. There are devices to plug in that can step down the voltage.


----------



## jonathan c

Basco said:


> Hello Fellow Quicksilver-friends,
> 
> Following this thread quite a while for I was looking for a more affordable good sounding tube amp while not paying like 2K (I know sky is the limit) mainly for Vertité Closed or (future?) Atrium Closed. (Maybe Meze Liric also?)
> 
> ...


Look into the various offerings from Eufonika (in Poland). The proprietor could build one to your order and specifications ☑️


----------



## Pharmaboy (Jun 24, 2022)

ckhirnigs113 said:


> @ksorota Am I understanding this correctly, if you have an AVC or passive stepped attenuator, like something from Goldpoint, between the DAC and the amp, and you have the amp’s volume turned all the way up, using the attenuator as the volume control will improve the sound versus simply using the pot on the amp alone?


I've used passive volume control devices in the past. My experience has been even the highest quality passive controller _that does not use transformers_ (ie, Goldpoint) -- may sound pretty bad in one's system. That's not due to the quality of the device itself. It's due to way such a device can interact with impedance and capacitance elsewhere in one's system.

However, if the passive volume controller uses one or more conventional transformers (as distinguished from autotransformers), in my experience the sound is more musical and less susceptible to interactions with upstream/downstream components.

I've never heard a passive using autotransformers (though I sure would love to). Reviews of the very few devices that use them are extremely positive, making it sound like autotransformers are the sonic "holy grail." I'd be interested in trying such a controller, but the price looks insane, so probably not.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Pharmaboy said:


> I've used passive volume control devices in the past. My experience has been even the highest quality passive controller _that does not use transformers_ (ie, Goldpoint) -- may sound pretty bad in one's system. That's not due to the quality of the device itself. It's due to way such a device can interact with impedance and capacitance elsewhere in one's system.
> 
> However, if the passive volume controller uses one or more conventional transformers (as distinguished from autotransformers), in my experience the sound is more musical and less susceptible to interactions with upstream/downstream components.
> 
> I've never heard a passive using autotransformers (though I sure would love to). Reviews of the very few devices that use them are extremely positive, making it sound like autotransformers are the sonic "holy grail." I'd be interested in trying such a controller, but the price looks insane, so probably not.


Agreed, I'd have to find a ready-built autotransformer for a lot less than what I've seen to be tempted in the slightest.


----------



## jamato8

Pharmaboy said:


> I've used passive volume control devices in the past. My experience has been even the highest quality passive controller _that does not use transformers_ (ie, Goldpoint) -- may sound pretty bad in one's system. That's not due to the quality of the device itself. It's due to way such a device can interact with impedance and capacitance elsewhere in one's system.
> 
> However, if the passive volume controller uses one or more conventional transformers (as distinguished from autotransformers), in my experience the sound is more musical and less susceptible to interactions with upstream/downstream components.
> 
> I've never heard a passive using autotransformers (though I sure would love to). Reviews of the very few devices that use them are extremely positive, making it sound like autotransformers are the sonic "holy grail." I'd be interested in trying such a controller, but the price looks insane, so probably not.


That would mean you don't like DACT either then, as they copy what Goldpoint does, down to the resistors used. I have used DACT and Goldpoint in systems, and have not experienced what you have, thankfully.


----------



## Pharmaboy (Jun 24, 2022)

jamato8 said:


> That would mean you don't like DACT either then, as they copy what Goldpoint does, down to the resistors used. I have used DACT and Goldpoint in systems, and have not experienced what you have, thankfully.


That's because it's so system dependent. DACT & Goldpoint make terrific products, real TOTL in their space. But...it's all about the specific components and cables you have in your system. That's what drives the sound.

I paid nearly $700 for a custom 1-in/2-out + stepped pot Goldpoint volume controller. Dropped it into my system and heard every bad thing you can find described for passives: bright, edgy, thin-sounding, dynamics altered (nearly erased), bass compromised.

I put my transformer based inexpensive passive back in the system (it uses a transformer, but unfortunately doesn't split the output, which I needed)--and all that wonderful sound came right back.

The weird part of it is I know full well my little NHT passive w/transformer isn't in the same parts quality & construction league as the Goldpoint. But IMS, it sounds way better.


----------



## jamato8

I got two pair of the GE oval plate 188-5. Thought I would give it a try. NOS, out of the box, sounded dull and bass heavy. Yuck. Of course let them burn in, now, bass has excellent control, extremely open sounding and wonderful timbre and holographic. Good stuff! Driving the Utopia right now with Eva Cassidy, Time After Time, The Letter.


----------



## ksorota (Jun 24, 2022)

Pharmaboy said:


> That's because it's so system dependent. DACT & Goldpoint make terrific products, real TOTL in their space. But...it's all about the specific components and cables you have in your system. That's what drives the sound.
> 
> I paid nearly $700 for a custom 1-in/2-out + stepped pot Goldpoint volume controller. Dropped it into my system and heard every bad thing you can find described for passives: bright, edgy, thin-sounding, dynamics altered (nearly erased), bass compromised.
> 
> ...


100% this. The AVC is much cleaner and clearer than any active or resistive attenuator i have ever heard. Its a very noticeable change for the better. The slos pots are fine, but even swapping in a TKD makes for a better experience. The AVC or a TVC are just a better method of attenuator.

Even some McIntosh amps use autoformers


----------



## ckhirnigs113

jamato8 said:


> I got two pair of the GE oval plate 188-5. Thought I would give it a try. NOS, out of the box, sounded dull and bass heavy. Yuck. Of course let them burn in, now, bass has excellent control, extremely open sounding and wonderful timbre and holographic. Good stuff! Driving the Utopia right now with Eva Cassidy, Time After Time, The Letter.


I have the same tubes in my Quicksilver and totally agree. They are my second favorites behind the 1955 Mullards I got from @Wes S.


----------



## David A Silva

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I have the same tubes in my Quicksilver and totally agree. They are my second favorites behind the 1955 Mullards I got from @Wes S.


Are these the tubes also labelled 6ck4?


----------



## ckhirnigs113

David A Silva said:


> Are these the tubes also labelled 6ck4?


They are 6BQ5 which is the American equivalent to EL84.


----------



## LanceSaintPaul

My 2 pair just arrived. Will audition soon. ("GE - we bring good things to light...")


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I've got a Meze Elite on the way to me later this week. I'm excited to try them with my Quicksilver, but there don't seem to be too many people that have tried the pairing. The one person I asked that had tried the combination said he noticed hiss when no music was playing with the stock tubes and with some other tubes he rolled in. I've only used my Quicksilver with high impedance ZMFs , so I've never heard any noise at all. The Meze Elite is quite a bit more efficient/sensitive than my ZMFs at 32 Ohm, 101 dB/mW. 

Any other Quicksilver users out there that have tried the Elite by chance?


----------



## jonathan c

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I've got a Meze Elite on the way to me later this week. I'm excited to try them with my Quicksilver, but there don't seem to be too many people that have tried the pairing. The one person I asked that had tried the combination said he noticed hiss when no music was playing with the stock tubes and with some other tubes he rolled in. I've only used my Quicksilver with high impedance ZMFs , so I've never heard any noise at all. The Meze Elite is quite a bit more efficient/sensitive than my ZMFs at 32 Ohm, 101 dB/mW.
> 
> Any other Quicksilver users out there that have tried the Elite by chance?


Not with Elite but with Grado PS2000e (99.8 dB/mw, 32 ohms). No hiss when no music plays, volume at maximum. Tubes used so far have been Genalex / Gold Lion (cryo treated) EL84 and 12AX7. Next up, Tungsram EL84 ‘foils’ and TungSol NOS 12AX7.   


Other low impedance headphones that have sounded great / no background hiss etc from Quicksilver: Focal Clear OG, Kennerton Gjallarhorn JM Edition, other Grados.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

jonathan c said:


> Not with Elite but with Grado PS2000e (99.8 dB/mw, 32 ohms). No hiss when no music plays, volume at maximum. Tubes used so far have been Genalex / Gold Lion (cryo treated) EL84 and 12AX7. Next up, Tungsram EL84 ‘foils’ and TungSol NOS 12AX7.   Other low impedance headphones that have sounded great / no background hiss etc from Quicksilver: Focal Clear OG, Kennerton Gjallarhorn JM Edition, other Grados.


Well, that's encouraging! I guess it really is an amp to amp thing, where some have some hiss and some don't. I hope I'm one of the lucky ones with a quiet Quicksilver!


----------



## jamato8

They Quicksilver is a simple design but one that does everything right. An exceptional buy, IMO. Using all Gold Lion right now. Great music. I have 1950's NOS Mullards etc., but am glad the Gold Lion are available as they are excellent. 

I pick up some noise at times but it depends upon the time of day and what is on the AC. When the AC is clean, it is basically dead quiet and even with a little noise from the AC, it never intrudes into the music.


----------



## jonathan c

I have all the electronic gear plugged into a Furman Elite 15i power conditioner / surge protector. This is plugged into a circuit / socket apart from cell phone charger, PC, wireless router.


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 28, 2022)

Add Audeze LCD-X (20 ohms) to the list on post #652.


----------



## jamato8

jonathan c said:


> I have all the electronic gear plugged into a Furman Elite 15i power conditioner / surge protector. This is plugged into a circuit / socket apart from cell phone charger, PC, wireless router.


I have a huge power supply, a toroid that weighs about 50 pounds and other stuff to clean up the AC but stuff can sneak through, even in the air. Yes, I never have the USB chargers around my equipment. :^)


----------



## ckhirnigs113

All I do is plug my audio equipment into a power strip in an outlet by itself. I've never had an issue with noise on any of my tube amps using this simple approach. I don't even have a nice power strip, just the standard-issue 6-outlet style that is probably less than $10. Occasionally I have to turn "airplane mode" on my phone to stop the tubes from picking up a little interference from the cellular network.


----------



## jamato8

ckhirnigs113 said:


> All I do is plug my audio equipment into a power strip in an outlet by itself. I've never had an issue with noise on any of my tube amps using this simple approach. I don't even have a nice power strip, just the standard-issue 6-outlet style that is probably less than $10. Occasionally I have to turn "airplane mode" on my phone to stop the tubes from picking up a little interference from the cellular network.


Most likely have nice clean AC. I lived in a place and the transformer, on the ground, was right next to my wall. Horrible and noisy. I complained a number of times and they came out and measured it and agreed. Replaced it with a new one (huge) and quiet and because it was right there, next to me, excellent AC.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

jamato8 said:


> Most likely have nice clean AC. I lived in a place and the transformer, on the ground, was right next to my wall. Horrible and noisy. I complained a number of times and they came out and measured it and agreed. Replaced it with a new one (huge) and quiet and because it was right there, next to me, excellent AC.


Well, I don't know how clean it is until I plug my Elite into the Quicksilver. That will be the real test.


----------



## jonathan c

AND last but not least…in fact…the opposite: Synergistic Research Purple fuse has been in the Quicksilver. Everything wondrous that SRP has brought to my other h/p/a is in full evidence with Quicksilver. 🎼🥲.


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Jun 28, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> AND last but not least…in fact…the opposite: Synergistic Research Purple fuse has been in the Quicksilver. Everything wondrous that SRP has brought to my other h/p/a is in full evidence with Quicksilver. 🎼🥲.


What is this exactly? Is it a fuse meant to affect the sound quality of an amp?

Edit: Just looked up the pricing on those things, and they are expensive!


----------



## jamato8

I use ceramic fuses. They are sand filled, so as not to arch when they blow but the effect is to totally dampen the movement of that thin filament (fuse), so that any stray fields have a much lesser effect. Not expensive and have used them for years.


----------



## Pharmaboy (Jun 28, 2022)

ckhirnigs113 said:


> What is this exactly? Is it a fuse meant to affect the sound quality of an amp?
> 
> Edit: Just looked up the pricing on those things, and they are expensive!


I purchased an SR Purple fuse recently for my DAC (MHDT Labs Orchid). Haven't put it in yet because I'm still evaluating a tube swap I did in the DAC weeks ago.

I read a ton of stuff on SR Purples. When you discard all the people who never heard them but scream bloody murder about the price--what remains are about 98% praise for the sonic changes these fuses facilitate + about 2% comments to the effect of, "They didn't degrade the sound, but I really didn't hear any positive changes."

On the balance, price aside, it was an easy decision to purchase this fuse.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Pharmaboy said:


> I purchased an SR Purple fuse recently for my DAC (MHDT Labs Orchid). Haven't put it in yet because I'm still evaluating a tube swap I did in the DAC weeks ago.
> 
> I read a ton of stuff on SR Purples. When you discard all the people who never heard them but scream bloody murder about the price--what remains are about 98% praise for the sonic changes these fuses facilitate + about 2% comments to the effect of, "They didn't degrade the sound, but I really didn't hear any positive changes."
> 
> On the balance, price aside, it was an easy decision to purchase this fuse.


I guess screaming bloody murder was my first reaction, haha. I'd be interested to hear what changes people have heard with the change to a nicer fuse in their Quicksilver. I'll do some research on my own as well.


----------



## jonathan c (Jun 28, 2022)

ckhirnigs113 said:


> What is this exactly? Is it a fuse meant to affect the sound quality of an amp?
> 
> Edit: Just looked up the pricing on those things, and they are expensive!


Go to the Pendant, Schiit, Woo threads. Count as verified SRP users and ENTHUSIASTS: me, @billerb1, @Wes S … 😄


----------



## Pharmaboy

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I guess screaming bloody murder was my first reaction, haha. I'd be interested to hear what changes people have heard with the change to a nicer fuse in their Quicksilver. I'll do some research on my own as well.


There has been quite a bit of talk about this in the MHDT Labs Orchid thread in the past 2-3 months, the overwhelming percentage of it positive.


----------



## tedacura1

jonathan c said:


> AND last but not least…in fact…the opposite: Synergistic Research Purple fuse has been in the Quicksilver. Everything wondrous that SRP has brought to my other h/p/a is in full evidence with Quicksilver. 🎼🥲.


what is the size and amperage of the SR purple fuse that goes into the Quicksilver HP?


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Pharmaboy said:


> There has been quite a bit of talk about this in the MHDT Labs Orchid thread in the past 2-3 months, the overwhelming percentage of it positive.


How do you determine what size fuse to get and then how do you figure out which way to install it? The product info says to test it both ways to see which sounds better. I feel like this is bound to be a subtle improvement at most, so it might be hard to decide which way to install the thing in your piece of equipment.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ckhirnigs113 said:


> How do you determine what size fuse to get and then how do you figure out which way to install it? The product info says to test it both ways to see which sounds better. I feel like this is bound to be a subtle improvement at most, so it might be hard to decide which way to install the thing in your piece of equipment.


My advice is to check the manual for the Quicksilver. If that doesn't work, I'd contact Mike Saunders and tell him I'm tempted to upgrade fuses, just to see if any sonic changes happen--and can you tell me what physical size, amperage, and type (slo blo vs the other kind) this fuse is.

His reply would probably be interesting in multiple ways.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Pharmaboy said:


> My advice is to check the manual for the Quicksilver. If that doesn't work, I'd contact Mike Saunders and tell him I'm tempted to upgrade fuses, just to see if any sonic changes happen--and can you tell me what physical size, amperage, and type (slo blo vs the other kind) this fuse is.
> 
> His reply would probably be interesting in multiple ways.


I doubt Mike would be a believer in fuse upgrades. He didn't even recommend I try NOS tubes in the Quicksilver when I asked shortly after I bought the amp.


----------



## jonathan c

tedacura1 said:


> what is the size and amperage of the SR purple fuse that goes into the Quicksilver HP?


6.3 x 32 mm     1A


----------



## Pharmaboy

jonathan c said:


> 6.3 x 32 mm     1A


slo-blo? something else?


----------



## Keither

I've been enjoying my QS amp. I'm  using my Focal Arche for the DAC and that seems to work pretty well for now. Pretty impressed with the amp. Later on I might add a separate DAC to the AMP and then have two listening stations. 

I do notice a hum when he volume gets past 11 O'clock position on the AMP.  For now one work around this is to turn up the volume on the Arche and then I'm able to keep the volume at around 10 O'clock on the amp and don't really notice the hum. 

Is there a way to get ride of the hum all together or is that part of the tube experience? I have the Utopia's if that makes a difference. I've not up graded the headphone cable yet, thinking of doing that this fall.


----------



## jamato8

Pharmaboy said:


> slo-blo? something else?


Normally slow blow.


----------



## Pharmaboy

jamato8 said:


> Normally slow blow.


I wish more people were normally slow-blow....


----------



## jamato8

Keither said:


> I've been enjoying my QS amp. I'm  using my Focal Arche for the DAC and that seems to work pretty well for now. Pretty impressed with the amp. Later on I might add a separate DAC to the AMP and then have two listening stations.
> 
> I do notice a hum when he volume gets past 11 O'clock position on the AMP.  For now one work around this is to turn up the volume on the Arche and then I'm able to keep the volume at around 10 O'clock on the amp and don't really notice the hum.
> 
> Is there a way to get ride of the hum all together or is that part of the tube experience? I have the Utopia's if that makes a difference. I've not up graded the headphone cable yet, thinking of doing that this fall.


For me, time of day. Late evening often none. Mornings more hum. I have the Utopia and SR2 and both are a good pairing. I use aftermarket cable with both from Whiplash but the company is long gone. Excellent cable.


----------



## Keither

Many seem to be happy with the Reference cable. That is the way I'm leaning now. There are many choices out there just hard to figure out without listening with them. 

My hum is consistent so it seems. Not bothersome but there.


----------



## jonathan c

Take a l👀k…

https://hifiplus.com/articles/synergistic-research-purple-uef-fuses/


----------



## jonathan c

Pharmaboy said:


> I wish more people were normally slow-blow....


They are far and fuse between….🤣😖👎


----------



## jonathan c

Quicksilver with another low impedance / high sensitivity headphone: Grado RS1x.


  🎼? ☑️       🐝? 🐍? ❌


----------



## jonathan c

Ah!….provisions have been arriving…😀


----------



## ksorota

jonathan c said:


> Ah!….provisions have been arriving…😀


My tungsrsms are on the slow boat, wont arrive until august.


----------



## jonathan c

Tungsram EL84s in my shelf, up next…in a while. I have been smitten with RFT (EZ81, ECC81, ECC82) in other h/p/a. I ‘owe’ my curiosity and the RFT EL84s their playtime.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I’m received my new-to-me Meze Elite today. I just now getting a proper chance to give them a listen on the Quicksilver. Lucky for me, I notice no hiss whatsoever. I even turned the volume all the way up with no music playing, and it was dead quiet. 

As a reminder, the Meze Elite is pretty efficient (32ohm and 101dB/mW), so I had concerns there might be some annoying background noise. I am very relieved that I was worried for nothing. 

I’ll report back once I’ve gotten more head time with the headphones on the Quicksilver. Initial reaction is that this is going to be a great combination. The QHA has plenty of power to drive the Elite with authority, and all the details are coming through as well. I only have a half-hour of listening logged at this point, so I won’t go into any more detail at present.


----------



## Dollar2

Keither said:


> I've been enjoying my QS amp. I'm  using my Focal Arche for the DAC and that seems to work pretty well for now. Pretty impressed with the amp. Later on I might add a separate DAC to the AMP and then have two listening stations.
> 
> I do notice a hum when he volume gets past 11 O'clock position on the AMP.  For now one work around this is to turn up the volume on the Arche and then I'm able to keep the volume at around 10 O'clock on the amp and don't really notice the hum.
> 
> Is there a way to get ride of the hum all together or is that part of the tube experience? I have the Utopia's if that makes a difference. I've not up graded the headphone cable yet, thinking of doing that this fall.


I have Morley Hum Exterminators installed for the QS and my Meridian 218.  Before I had them, I could not turn the QS higher than 10:00.  It is now set to 2:00 before I notice any hum.  I control volume with the 218.  YMMV but I am quite pleased.


----------



## Keither

Dollar2 said:


> I have Morley Hum Exterminators installed for the QS and my Meridian 218.  Before I had them, I could not turn the QS higher than 10:00.  It is now set to 2:00 before I notice any hum.  I control volume with the 218.  YMMV but I am quite pleased.


Thanks for sharing. I just ordered one, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Keither

This may not be the right place for this but here it goes. 

Currently I have a Focal Arche, QS Headphone AMP and listening with Focal Utopia's. My streaming services are, Spotify, Tidal and Roon. I use my Mac book Pro as the source to feed the above equipment. 

My question is, is there a better way to stream other than my Mac for better sound quality? Should I purchase a dedicate streamer and use my Mac to interface? For instance using  a RME ADI-2 dac then use laptop or phone to navigate music apps?

On another note. My home audio is Mythos STS speakers and a Sony 5000ES receiver.  I have apple play hooked up to that for air play streaming. 

Many Thanks in advance. If there are any links or aritlces to pass on I would appreciate it.


----------



## David A Silva (Jul 7, 2022)

@Keither I believe your MBP and Focal Arche should be fine. If I was at a desk I would use my MBP. Chair-side, I use an ipad, setup like this:


----------



## Keither

Nice setup.


----------



## Keither (Jul 7, 2022)

Dollar2 said:


> I have Morley Hum Exterminators installed for the QS and my Meridian 218.  Before I had them, I could not turn the QS higher than 10:00.  It is now set to 2:00 before I notice any hum.  I control volume with the 218.  YMMV but I am quite pleased.


WOW! It worked. Just got it in the mail and plugged it in. Funny thing is it took about 15 seconds and after turning on and the hum disappeared. I can go full volume and not here any buzz, or just a little. Definitely worth the price. I did try plugging a six outlet wall extension, didn't seem to take the noise out. However, I'll try it again and give the Morley more time to filter it out, not sure how it works but it works.

Many thanks for the great advice.

Keith


----------



## Dollar2

Keither said:


> WOW! It worked. Just got it in the mail and plugged it in. Funny thing is it took about 15 seconds and after turning on and the hum disappeared. I can go full volume and not here any buzz, or just a little. Definitely worth the price. I did try plugging a six outlet wall extension, didn't seem to take the noise out. However, I'll try it again and give the Morley more time to filter it out, not sure how it works but it works.
> 
> Many thanks for the great advice.
> 
> Keith


You might be asking for a lot using just one on a power strip.  If it works, great!  If not, you get the greatest benefit from putting it on the QS.  After the transformer charges up you should have silence.  Any other noise could be coming from your source equipment.  The more equipment in the chain, the more chance for AC imbalance.

Glad I could help


----------



## jonathan c

•  Phase II - Quicksilver Audio h/p/a enjoyment: RFT EL84 pair + Brimar CV455 KB/FB (Footscray 1956)!
•  Using 12AT7 tubes vs 12AX7 tubes? 🎼🎵. Dynamic headroom is greater and with the many virtues of the Footscrays, 🥲.
•  Next stop…in a while…Tungsram ‘foil getter’ EL84 + RFT ECC81 / Telefunken ECC801S / and more. In the spirit of Dr. Seuss: “Oh, the tubes that I’ll roll”.


----------



## msing539

I still come here even though I don't have this amp anymore... Feels like I got divorced after 20 years and my wife's family admitted they never actually liked me.


----------



## jonathan c

msing539 said:


> I still come here even though I don't have this amp anymore... Feels like I got divorced after 20 years and my wife's family admitted they never actually liked me.


A Chaka Khan song on “Rufusized” (1983): _Stop On By. _


----------



## rmsanger

joined the QS team yesterday... so far I'm quite happy with the performance but much to test out.






Just a quick question I have the following tubes (matched pairs) from my Lyr left over:

Reflektor SWGP Silver Shields (6N23P/6922)
Siemens E188CC
Mullard CV4109
Telefunken ECC88

Is it possible for me to get an adapter to uses these as the power/driver tubes in either of the rear or front sockets? Or not a compatible family of tubes?

probably will post more thoughts and questions after I’ve had some time.


----------



## jamato8

rmsanger said:


> joined the QS team yesterday... so far I'm quite happy with the performance but much to test out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tubes are different. Operating points are different.


----------



## David A Silva

@rmsanger Congrats of your QS HPA. You have a very fine setup! Enjoy!


----------



## rmsanger (Jul 8, 2022)

David A Silva said:


> @rmsanger Congrats of your QS HPA. You have a very fine setup! Enjoy!



Thanks David... I can say with maybe 2 hours of listening that the QS is a very technical amp that can handle anything you throw at it.  It drives my 1266 Phi TC to high levels without a problem.  Great synergies with the HD800s and OG clears so far.  

This amp does seem to be slept on in general.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I think the QHA has garnered a pretty solid reputation. Many people that have heard or owned much more expensive tube amps have also heaped it with praise. It has yet to let me down with anything I’ve thrown at it. 

I have a lifetime or two’s worth of great tubes for it at this point, so all that intrigues me now is all these capacitor upgrades people have done to their amps. I will refrain from modding mine until the warranty expires, but after that, all bets are off.


----------



## jonathan c

rmsanger said:


> joined the QS team yesterday... so far I'm quite happy with the performance but much to test out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not compatible: those tubes are ‘6 volt’ tubes. QSA uses 12AX7s (and 12AT7s, in my case) which are ‘12 volt’ tubes. The 12v tubes can be ‘adapted’ to run in a 6v circuit but not _vice versa._


----------



## jonathan c

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I think the QHA has garnered a pretty solid reputation. Many people that have heard or owned much more expensive tube amps have also heaped it with praise. It has yet to let me down with anything I’ve thrown at it.
> 
> I have a lifetime or two’s worth of great tubes for it at this point, so all that intrigues me now is all these capacitor upgrades people have done to their amps. I will refrain from modding mine until the warranty expires, but after that, all bets are off.


I will refrain from modding mine until the warranty *on me* expires…😜


----------



## darkstar1

Look into Pi 2 Design. Its a cheap way to get your digital music. It offers all the possible audio connections. Its better than a noisy computer. Its relatively cheap. You put it together yourself which is very easy and simple. 

Some people indicate you need to spend about 1k or so on a commercial product to increase performance.  It provides black background. Better soundstage and imaging and just a clear sound IMO.


----------



## MacMan31

Has anyone compared this with other tubes amps such as the BottleHead Crack or Feliks Audio Echo Mk2?


----------



## jonathan c

•  Note that the Quicksilver Audio is an output transformer coupled h/p/a with a low output impedance. BHC and Echo II are output transformer less h/p/a with a higher output impedance. The QSA can thereby drive a wider range of h/p than can either the BHC or Echo II.
•  For me, so far, QSA is excellent with h/p ranging from 20-ohm Audeze LCD-X (2016) to 600-ohm Beyerdynamic DT-880. AND the QSA uses EL84 / 6BQ5 tubes with 12AX7 tubes. Plenty of tube ‘roll’ opportunity! I have even successfully (enjoyably) used 12AT7 tubes.


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Jul 14, 2022)

I’ve had another week’s listening time with my new Meze Elite and the Quicksilver. It’s an excellent pairing that is incredibly detailed without forcing the details on you in any way. It’s very natural and musical overall, but you can really hear every little nuance if you take a moment to focus on any one element of the song.

I haven’t rolled any tubes since getting the Elite. I’m still using the Amperex 12AX7s and GE gray oval plate 6BQ5s, and things sound very nice. I may pop in the 1955 Mullard EL84s this weekend to see if I like them better than the GEs with the Elite.

I went back to my previous favorite headphones tonight purely out of guilt. My Manchurian Ash Autuers have been so lonely in their case all week. I swapped pads from the Eikon Suedes back to my other favorite, the Auteur Hybrids. Had an excellent listing session tonight and verified that I am still able to thoroughly enjoy the Auteur as long as I don’t immediately switch from the Elite.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I was lucky to land some 1954 long plate Amperex 12AX7s this evening. After enjoying the short plates from the ‘60s for so long, I’ve been patiently trying to track down a reasonably-priced pair of the highly-sought-after 1950s version to use in the Quicksilver. Don’t get me wrong, I had to pay a pretty penny for them, but in relative terms, I got a pretty good deal. I should have them by Monday. I’m really excited to finally get to hear these things! 

Here’s hoping the ‘54 Amperex 12AX7s and ‘55 Mullard EL84s will be an end-game pairing for me. They had better sound amazing considering how much they cost!


----------



## gefski

My Polam and Telam EL84s showed up today (from Ukraine). Didn’t know if this would be a successful transaction at all, but they made it; purchased On May 15. Four of each, so I’ve got some testing and cleaning to do. Very anxious to listen to these — I’ll post my thoughts In a week or so.


----------



## MacMan31

There is someone selling this amp locally for $1,500 (Canadian). Is that a fairly decent price? Would it be an improvement over my Feliks Audio Echo Mk2 or BHC?


----------



## jamato8

MacMan31 said:


> There is someone selling this amp locally for $1,500 (Canadian). Is that a fairly decent price? Would it be an improvement over my Feliks Audio Echo Mk2 or BHC?


That is an extremely good price. I have no idea why they would sell it at such a low price. That is the MZ3?


----------



## MacMan31

jamato8 said:


> That is an extremely good price. I have no idea why they would sell it at such a low price. That is the MZ3?



What is MZ3?


----------



## jamato8

MacMan31 said:


> What is MZ3?


Sorry, was thinking of another thread. The Quicksilver is 1198 new from Quicksilver. Extremely nice amp but isn't that the cost new?


----------



## MacMan31

jamato8 said:


> Sorry, was thinking of another thread. The Quicksilver is 1198 new from Quicksilver. Extremely nice amp but isn't that the cost new?



I'm not sure what the cost is for a new one in Canada. But the cost in the US seems to be around $1,000 from the few reviews I've seen online.


----------



## jamato8

MacMan31 said:


> I'm not sure what the cost is for a new one in Canada. But the cost in the US seems to be around $1,000 from the few reviews I've seen online.


That was the original cost. Now they are 1198 from Quicksilver.


----------



## MacMan31

jamato8 said:


> That was the original cost. Now they are 1198 from Quicksilver.



Well the ad does not say how long they've had it. But $998 US currently translates to $1,304 Canadian. $1,198 US would be $1,566 Canadian.


----------



## jamato8

MacMan31 said:


> Well the ad does not say how long they've had it. But $998 US currently translates to $1,304 Canadian. $1,198 US would be $1,566 Canadian.


Normally a used price is lower than new.


----------



## MacMan31

jamato8 said:


> Normally a used price is lower than new.



This is the ad. What would be your offer if you were looking for one? https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649879428-quicksilver-headphone-amp/


----------



## jamato8

1100 Canadian.


----------



## gefski

Great read on the QS with lots of headphone and dac pairings, along with amp comparisons. Really focused on synergy among components. https://www.sonusapparatus.com/2021/12/quicksilver-headphone-amp/


----------



## joshnor713

gefski said:


> Great read on the QS with lots of headphone and dac pairings, along with amp comparisons. Really focused on synergy among components. https://www.sonusapparatus.com/2021/12/quicksilver-headphone-amp/


Great read, thanks. Not a ton of coverage on the QS headphone amp, so great to see this. Although, I disagree that the Utopia isn't a great match with the amp. I think it's fantastic. It brings more oomph that the Utopia is capable of, while maintaining its resolution. I also didn't get what the author meant about lacking in coherency. I don't hear that at all. But all-in-all, a good read.


----------



## jamato8

joshnor713 said:


> Great read, thanks. Not a ton of coverage on the QS headphone amp, so great to see this. Although, I disagree that the Utopia isn't a great match with the amp. I think it's fantastic. It brings more oomph that the Utopia is capable of, while maintaining its resolution. I also didn't get what the author meant about lacking in coherency. I don't hear that at all. But all-in-all, a good read.


Yes, that would be silly to say that the Utopia isn't a good match with the QS. It is a great match. Maybe it was the tubes? I started using the 12AT7 and like the results.


----------



## gefski

joshnor713 said:


> Great read, thanks. Not a ton of coverage on the QS headphone amp, so great to see this. Although, I disagree that the Utopia isn't a great match with the amp. I think it's fantastic. It brings more oomph that the Utopia is capable of, while maintaining its resolution. I also didn't get what the author meant about lacking in coherency. I don't hear that at all. But all-in-all, a good read.


I believe QS has always refrained from sending out “free” units for review, so reviewers have had to buy them. I had a GLA for about 15 or so  years and was really pleased with its form follows function approach and “truth telling“ sonics so knew this one would be likewise.


----------



## gefski

Following up on my 4 Polam and 4 Telam EL84 bought from seller in Ukraine. Just over 2 mo to get here. Testing on my little Sencore shows one Polam failed right off, grid leakage, and one Telam shows emissions dropping out of good over 2-3 minutes. The other six are excellent, almost identical (my tester isn’t a state of the art tube matcher). So I threw $100 at this, willing to get nothing given the situation there, and ended up with a pair of each plus a backup. I’m smiling. (This seller doesn’t guarantee testing or matching)

The Polams cleaned. Beautiful tubes, copper lead in wires, thicker glass (?) (looks slightly bigger). A week in QS and it’s VERY transparent, sibilance natural, quiet around everything, both macro and micro. Dynamics flow. Listening to Oregon’s 1972 ‘Music of Another Present Era’ tonight, no clutter, no unnatural edge. 

QS is running plenty warm with music or idling. Chain this week is Yggy — QS (12AX7s GE long-plates) — Senn HD600.


----------



## Basco

First of all as I red through the Thread a lot of people tell great things about the Headphone Amp grom Quicksilver Audio.

Just would really like to buy the QS Headphone Amp. Unfortunately I talked to Mike and he isn’t offering any configuration to run it within the electricity grid in Germany which uses 240 volt.

Telling that the power transformer or the circuits can’t be altered easily to make it useable. 

Does anyone of you have any alternative or tips for a good tube amp on the same price range at max $1500? Would line to run it with a Verite Closed

Appreciate the support 
Sebastian


----------



## jamato8

Basco said:


> First of all as I red through the Thread a lot of people tell great things about the Headphone Amp grom Quicksilver Audio.
> 
> Just would really like to buy the QS Headphone Amp. Unfortunately I talked to Mike and he isn’t offering any configuration to run it within the electricity grid in Germany which uses 240 volt.
> 
> ...


Just use a step down transformer.


----------



## gefski

Basco said:


> First of all as I red through the Thread a lot of people tell great things about the Headphone Amp grom Quicksilver Audio.
> 
> Just would really like to buy the QS Headphone Amp. Unfortunately I talked to Mike and he isn’t offering any configuration to run it within the electricity grid in Germany which uses 240 volt.
> 
> ...


Look for a GOOD step down tf, don’t use a cheesy one with the QS.


----------



## Basco

gefski said:


> Look for a GOOD step down tf, don’t use a cheesy one with the QS.


Thanks @jamato8 & @gefski. Any recommendations for a good step down transformer? Also I’m curious if the step down transformer will cause any additional humming or interference to the music?

Thanks
Sebastian


----------



## Basco (Aug 6, 2022)

.


----------



## gefski

Basco said:


> Thanks @jamato8 & @gefski. Any recommendations for a good step down transformer? Also I’m curious if the step down transformer will cause any additional humming or interference to the music?
> 
> Thanks
> Sebastian


I did a google search for ‘step down transformer for 110v amplifier audiophile’ and see quite a bit of info to review, including a brief discussion of step down tf by Paul McGowan of PS Audio.


----------



## jonathan c

Quicksilver Audio hpa owners, don’t be hesitant to try / use 12AT7 / ECC81 tubes as drivers! I have been using the Brimar CV455 KB/FB s (Footscray, 1956) with RFT EL84 s. _Fantastic! _Next up will be Tungsram ECC81 s (with disc foil getters)…


----------



## Basco

gefski said:


> I did a google search for ‘step down transformer for 110v amplifier audiophile’ and see quite a bit of info to review, including a brief discussion of step down tf by Paul McGowan of PS Audio.


Thanks for the video, watched it and found out that it’s good to have some buffer for the power consumption…like 5-10 times.

This would mean for the QS using 38 watts that a 400W step down transformer would be sufficient 🤔

Also Mike told me that the transformer in the Headphone Amp doesn’t have primary binaries so you can’t customize it this way to easily run with 240v


----------



## joeq70

Hello folks. I listed my Quicksilver Headphone Amp for sale due to almost no headphone listening in the last year. Cheers!


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Great sound alert! 1954 Amperex long-plate 12AX7s and 1955 Mullard disc-getter EL84s in the Quicksilver and Meze Elites on my ears. I’m still rocking the OG Bifrost 2 being fed USB from my Zen Stream. 

I recently invested in some nice interconnects to round out the system. I went with Audio Sensibility Statement SE Copper RCAs. I went with this company because of how much I like their Statement Silver USB cable I got a while back. I’m also using a nice ZMF Copper headphone cable, so the only thing left is power cables. 

Do you guys use an upgraded power cable with your Quicksilver? I’ve never given power cables any thought to be honest. Things sound excellent at the moment, but I might be able to talk myself into spending $100-150 on a nice used power cable if you guys can recommend a few to keep an eye out for.


----------



## jonathan c

A little above the stated range, but new. I use Audio Envy power cords on all my headphone audio gear. [Also, their digital cables + RCA coaxial cables…]. They _make a difference which you will hear.   

 _I am not affiliated with Audio Envy…merely a happy customer (!)


----------



## jonathan c

QSA h/p/a ‘tubed’ with Tungsram ‘tag-team’ (EL84/6BQ5 s and ECC81 s, disc / foil getters). With Focal Clear OG / Norne Audio Vykari HPC: 🎼, just 🎼!

   [The right 12AT7s, in lieu of 12AX7s, work spectacularly well in QSA.]


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Aug 21, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> QSA h/p/a ‘tubed’ with Tungsram ‘tag-team’ (EL84/6BQ5 s and ECC81 s, disc / foil getters). With Focal Clear OG / Norne Audio Vykari HPC: 🎼, just 🎼!   [The right 12AT7s, in lieu of 12AX7s, work spectacularly well in QSA.]


How did you mod the headband on the OG Clear?


----------



## MacMan31

Barnstormer13 said:


> How did you mod the headband on the OG Clear?



Looks like just a headband cover. Also looks like he's got Dekoni ear pads.


----------



## David A Silva

After a little tube rolling ( thanks to suggestions here ) I settled on 1950s Tungsram EL84/6BQ5 Welded Plate Disc Getter plus Genelex Gold Lion 12AX7s. Compared to stock it appears to have tightened up the soundstage placement, deepened and tightened the bass, and sweetened the high end. I am finished looking for a while!

Absolutely wonderful both on my ZMF Auteurs and DCA Aeon Closed X.

Thanks folks!


----------



## gefski

I’ve settled on EL84s with Telam and Polam at this point. In fact they’re the only EL84s that I can tell a real difference with, and I’m “afraid”  to change a thing. Real, alive, timbre, touch, texture. Stumbled on them after reading some guitar players’ reviews.

And the GE 12aX7s that I got with the QS or a pair of GE Wurlitzers I found are just fine up front.


----------



## luishi5000

I just got a Quicksilver today! It's my first tube amp. Off the bat, I'm blown away at how it affects the soundstage of my ZMF Vérité Open. Music sounds like it's coming from a distance away from my drivers compared to coming from them directly like they do with my iFi iDSD Signature solid state amp.

On the flip side, I notice the sub-bass isn't as tight/ deep as with the solid state, which I miss - is that something that is expected with tube amps in general? Or is it something that I can improve with different tubes?



David A Silva said:


> After a little tube rolling ( thanks to suggestions here ) I settled on 1950s Tungsram EL84/6BQ5 Welded Plate Disc Getter plus Genelex Gold Lion 12AX7s. Compared to stock it appears to have tightened up the soundstage placement, deepened and tightened the bass, and sweetened the high end. I am finished looking for a while!
> 
> Absolutely wonderful both on my ZMF Auteurs and DCA Aeon Closed X.
> 
> Thanks folks!


Is this the setup to go with? Looks like I can nab this combo for ~$200? Is the difference starkly noticeable? I can notice a significant difference in QS vs my SS amp - if I can bridge even half of that gap I'd be thrilled.

So happy to join the Quicksilver club! Everything sounds so much more real!


----------



## jamato8

luishi5000 said:


> I just got a Quicksilver today! It's my first tube amp. Off the bat, I'm blown away at how it affects the soundstage of my ZMF Vérité Open. Music sounds like it's coming from a distance away from my drivers compared to coming from them directly like they do with my iFi iDSD Signature solid state amp.
> 
> On the flip side, I notice the sub-bass isn't as tight/ deep as with the solid state, which I miss - is that something that is expected with tube amps in general? Or is it something that I can improve with different tubes?
> 
> ...


Needs 100 to 200 hours burn in.


----------



## jonathan c

luishi5000 said:


> I just got a Quicksilver today! It's my first tube amp. Off the bat, I'm blown away at how it affects the soundstage of my ZMF Vérité Open. Music sounds like it's coming from a distance away from my drivers compared to coming from them directly like they do with my iFi iDSD Signature solid state amp.
> 
> On the flip side, I notice the sub-bass isn't as tight/ deep as with the solid state, which I miss - is that something that is expected with tube amps in general? Or is it something that I can improve with different tubes?
> 
> ...


•  Welcome to QSA !! The very, very deepest sub-bass may not match that of solid-state for tightness. BUT there is a lot that tube choice can _really_ do for you. I like @David A Silva’s Tungsram EL84 s. Other excellent EL84 s are the Gold Lion / Genalex and the RFT.
•  As for the 12AX7s, again Gold Lion / Genalex and RFT are excellent. Also, if you can find a ‘New Old Stock’ Tung-Sol 12AX7, nab it. _My preference, though, is to use 12AT7 tubes. _In this class, the Brimar CV455 (KB/FB) are outstanding. Their lower ‘gain’ vs a 12AX7 tube leaves more ‘headroom’ for crescendos.
•  Experiment, experience, enjoy 😉. Right this moment (actually before I typed this):


----------



## David A Silva

Congrats on your purchase @luishi5000. I can only echo what @jamato8 and @jonathan c have mentioned. I bought mine from a head-fi member so the stock tubes were already burned in. I gave my new tubes 100 hours before critical listening. I trust you will enjoy your QSHPA!


----------



## rmsanger (Sep 22, 2022)

I just got some pretty sweet options from Brent Jessee for my QS.. He has decent prices a great assortment and can provide recommendations on what you're looking for.

I can't provide many tube recs as I've only rolled 2 pairs of 12AX7 and 5 of the EL84.


----------



## luishi5000

jonathan c said:


> •  Welcome to QSA !! The very, very deepest sub-bass may not match that of solid-state for tightness. BUT there is a lot that tube choice can _really_ do for you. I like @David A Silva’s Tungsram EL84 s. Other excellent EL84 s are the Gold Lion / Genalex and the RFT.
> •  As for the 12AX7s, again Gold Lion / Genalex and RFT are excellent. Also, if you can find a ‘New Old Stock’ Tung-Sol 12AX7, nab it. _My preference, though, is to use 12AT7 tubes. _In this class, the Brimar CV455 (KB/FB) are outstanding. Their lower ‘gain’ vs a 12AX7 tube leaves more ‘headroom’ for crescendos.
> •  Experiment, experience, enjoy 😉. Right this moment (actually before I typed this):


Thank you for the detailed reply! The Gold Lion's look to be an easy find and get good praise.

The 12AT7 sounds interesting, I'm interested in how lower gain leaves more headroom? Wouldn't I have to turn the "volume" up more, leaving less headroom? (Not that I can imagine ever using the whole knob for anything)

Secondly, if I went with the 12AT7, it looks to be available on Langrex - however I don't see an option for getting a matched pair. Am I missing something?


----------



## jonathan c (Sep 22, 2022)

luishi5000 said:


> Thank you for the detailed reply! The Gold Lion's look to be an easy find and get good praise.
> 
> The 12AT7 sounds interesting, I'm interested in how lower gain leaves more headroom? Wouldn't I have to turn the "volume" up more, leaving less headroom? (Not that I can imagine ever using the whole knob for anything)
> 
> Secondly, if I went with the 12AT7, it looks to be available on Langrex - however I don't see an option for getting a matched pair. Am I missing something?


The lower ‘gain’ means less signal amplification which leads to lower possibility of circuit overload. This is where the ‘headroom’ comes in. I have not experienced any volume ‘shortfall’. As for the Brimar CV455 (on Langrex), ‘matched’ pairs _might _be available for extra $ / £: ask. [I use ‘regular’ pairs of CV455 in a number of h/p/a besides QSA: no issues, all 🎼. Seasoned / veteran tubers on Head-Fi have commented that a tube ‘mismatch’ up to 10% is inaudible while music is playing. With test tones?…🤷🏻‍♂️😜]


----------



## gefski

luishi5000 said:


> Thank you for the detailed reply! The Gold Lion's look to be an easy find and get good praise.
> 
> The 12AT7 sounds interesting, I'm interested in how lower gain leaves more headroom? Wouldn't I have to turn the "volume" up more, leaving less headroom? (Not that I can imagine ever using the whole knob for anything)
> 
> Secondly, if I went with the 12AT7, it looks to be available on Langrex - however I don't see an option for getting a matched pair. Am I missing something?


Lower gain ”may” also have a couple other benefits. 1) Many experienced audiophiles say that the volume control has better channel balance if we are further “into” it at normal listening level, say 12:00 vs 9:30. 2) There may be less noise overall with less gain.

Some manufacturers, Schiit for example, frequently have switchable gain. Whether switchable gain itself has performance compromises vs. a purist approach is another question.


----------



## gefski

jonathan c said:


> The lower ‘gain’ means less signal amplification which leads to lower possibility of circuit overload. This is where the ‘headroom’ comes in. I have not experienced any volume ‘shortfall’. As for the Brimar CV455 (on Langrex), ‘matched’ pairs _might _be available for extra $ / £: ask. [I use ‘regular’ pairs of CV455 in a number of h/p/a besides QSA: no issues, all 🎼. Seasoned / veteran tubers on Head-Fi have commented that a tube ‘mismatch’ up to 10% is inaudible while music is playing. With test tones?…🤷🏻‍♂️😜]



jonathan c, have you found zero performance compromises with the 12AT7? And is the gain reduction significant? Perhaps I should seek out a pair. I was bothered by the high gain of the QS initially, but when I quit worrying about it and just listened, I loved the amp (especially with HD6 Senn cans). Thanks!


----------



## jamato8

gefski said:


> jonathan c, have you found zero performance compromises with the 12AT7? And is the gain reduction significant? Perhaps I should seek out a pair. I was bothered by the high gain of the QS initially, but when I quit worrying about it and just listened, I loved the amp (especially with HD6 Senn cans). Thanks!


No detriment to performance and the gain isn't changed much. Hardly noticeable IMO.


----------



## jonathan c

gefski said:


> jonathan c, have you found zero performance compromises with the 12AT7? And is the gain reduction significant? Perhaps I should seek out a pair. I was bothered by the high gain of the QS initially, but when I quit worrying about it and just listened, I loved the amp (especially with HD6 Senn cans). Thanks!


The gain (amplification factor) of a 12AT7 tube is 60x; that of a 12AX7 tube is 100x. I find that, with the 12AT7 tubes, music crescendos are handled without any compression or strain: openness prevails. I have not noticed any volume deficiencies. Plus, _in my opinion,_ there is a great variety in 12AT7 / ECC81 tubes: names such as Brimar, Raytheon, RFT, Siemens, Sylvania, Telefunken, Valvo…🤔☁️☁️☁️


----------



## luishi5000

I asked Mike, the creator of the Quicksilver, about using the 12AT7s, and he said, "No, only 12AX7s should be used."

Wonder why?


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Mike told me the same thing years ago when I asked him about using something other than 12AX7s. I think I specifically asked about using 5751s, and he said to stick with 12AX7s. Many QHA owners seem to have had success with other tube types, but I’ve stuck to rolling only 12AX7s myself.


----------



## gefski

I think manufacturers have to be pretty conservative in tube rolling recommendations since they’re supporting warranty on the product, compared to what we individual owners can sometimes “get away with”.


----------



## LanceSaintPaul

Or maybe it's about a balanced circuit...?


----------



## David A Silva

@LanceSaintPaul , the QS HPA is single ended only....


----------



## LanceSaintPaul (Sep 25, 2022)

David A Silva said:


> @LanceSaintPaul , the QS HPA is single ended only....


I did not mean that as a literal balanced circuit - I mean this circuit is balanced by the tubes' gain to operate the way it does.


----------



## David A Silva

LanceSaintPaul said:


> I did not mean that as a literal balanced circuit - I mean this circuit is balanced by the tubes' gain to operate the way it does.


Whoops, my bad assumption...


----------



## LanceSaintPaul

I could have said it more clearly....


----------



## luishi5000

I got the Gold Lion E84s in last weekend and boy what a difference. These sound much more mature and refined compared to the JJs. The bass is significantly tighter and the highs are tamed.

Though admittedly I'm a bit torn on them. While the JJs had loose bass and highs occasionally so sharp they made my ears bleed, the soundstage was much more holographic. Everything had a bit of echo in an exaggerated way. It was immediately noticeable, and it was fun.

The Gold Lion's refine the Quicksilver so much it sounds very close to my iFi Signature solid state, which somewhat defeats the point of getting a tube amp to begin with.

Perhaps it's the combo with the stock Mullards. I have Gold Lion's on the way for the 12AX7s as well so perhaps that'll sweeten the highs and soundstage more to differentiate it from my Signature.

I'm starting to understand why tube rolling is addicting. A great time financially to do it too...


----------



## ckhirnigs113

luishi5000 said:


> I got the Gold Lion E84s in last weekend and boy what a difference. These sound much more mature and refined compared to the JJs. The bass is significantly tighter and the highs are tamed.
> 
> Though admittedly I'm a bit torn on them. While the JJs had loose bass and highs occasionally so sharp they made my ears bleed, the soundstage was much more holographic. Everything had a bit of echo in an exaggerated way. It was immediately noticeable, and it was fun.
> 
> ...


Just wait until you start spending the big bucks on vintage/NOS tubes. It's a slippery slope!


----------



## jonathan c

luishi5000 said:


> I got the Gold Lion E84s in last weekend and boy what a difference. These sound much more mature and refined compared to the JJs. The bass is significantly tighter and the highs are tamed.
> 
> Though admittedly I'm a bit torn on them. While the JJs had loose bass and highs occasionally so sharp they made my ears bleed, the soundstage was much more holographic. Everything had a bit of echo in an exaggerated way. It was immediately noticeable, and it was fun.
> 
> ...


The Genalex/Gold Lion 12AX7s work very well with their EL84s. If you can, get all cryo treated (Upscale Audio).


----------



## jamato8

luishi5000 said:


> I got the Gold Lion E84s in last weekend and boy what a difference. These sound much more mature and refined compared to the JJs. The bass is significantly tighter and the highs are tamed.
> 
> Though admittedly I'm a bit torn on them. While the JJs had loose bass and highs occasionally so sharp they made my ears bleed, the soundstage was much more holographic. Everything had a bit of echo in an exaggerated way. It was immediately noticeable, and it was fun.
> 
> ...


The Gold Lion 12AX7 will open it up. Excellent tubes. I have many NOS 12AX7 from Telefunken and on and the new GL are as good and better than many NOS.


----------



## luishi5000

jamato8 said:


> The Gold Lion 12AX7 will open it up. Excellent tubes. I have many NOS 12AX7 from Telefunken and on and the new GL are as good and better than many NOS.


That's great to hear, now I'm doubly excited for them!

I also ordered the Brimer 12AT7s CV455s before I reached out to Mike and also ordered the 12AT7 Gold Lion's - even though Mike said not to use 12AT7s, is that likely because they aren't "optimal" given the amp specifications or is there a chance they can damage or shorten the lifespan of anything? I know little about tube amp design so it's tough to speculate what the impact could be.


----------



## jamato8

luishi5000 said:


> That's great to hear, now I'm doubly excited for them!
> 
> I also ordered the Brimer 12AT7s CV455s before I reached out to Mike and also ordered the 12AT7 Gold Lion's - even though Mike said not to use 12AT7s, is that likely because they aren't "optimal" given the amp specifications or is there a chance they can damage or shorten the lifespan of anything? I know little about tube amp design so it's tough to speculate what the impact could be.


The amp is biased and setup for the specs of the 12AX7. When you dial it in, it will not be the right settings to get the most out of other tubes, even if they are close. I know this from having built my own amps and preamps. I prefer the GL to the Mullard in general. More bite to the sound, better 3D and the Mullards, for me, are too warm.


----------



## luishi5000

The 1/4" connector is pretty serious on the Quicksilver. Compared to everything else I have, it REALLY holds on tight, it takes significantly more force to plug and unplug my headphones, which I do ever time I listen.

It's tight to the point where I'm concerned about excessive wear to my connector ends. I have a pretty expensive cable and would hate to wear it.

Perhaps there is a good 6" extension that I can just leave plugged in so I have a "softer" fitting?


----------



## joshnor713

luishi5000 said:


> The 1/4" connector is pretty serious on the Quicksilver. Compared to everything else I have, it REALLY holds on tight, it takes significantly more force to plug and unplug my headphones, which I do ever time I listen.
> 
> It's tight to the point where I'm concerned about excessive wear to my connector ends. I have a pretty expensive cable and would hate to wear it.
> 
> Perhaps there is a good 6" extension that I can just leave plugged in so I have a "softer" fitting?


Can you buy the extension from the same cable maker, using the same cable materials? I personally wouldn't want to introduce anything potentially inferior into the chain. That is, if you care about cables, which sounds like you do


----------



## luishi5000

Good idea! It's a ZMF silver cable, looks like I can buy a custom cable pack and make my own:

https://shop.zmfheadphones.com/products/diy-zmf-cable-pack

The tough part is I'll have to source my own 1/4 inch female connector, which seems particularly hard to find.


----------



## LanceSaintPaul

Most 1/4 inch plugs are very sturdy so I would (and do) use as-is.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

luishi5000 said:


> The 1/4" connector is pretty serious on the Quicksilver. Compared to everything else I have, it REALLY holds on tight, it takes significantly more force to plug and unplug my headphones, which I do ever time I listen.
> 
> It's tight to the point where I'm concerned about excessive wear to my connector ends. I have a pretty expensive cable and would hate to wear it.
> 
> Perhaps there is a good 6" extension that I can just leave plugged in so I have a "softer" fitting?


I leave my headphone cable plugged into my Quicksilver all the time for this very reason.


----------



## luishi5000

Gold Lion 12AX7s just came in (now paired with my Gold Lion 84s), the highs are brought up vs the Mullards and it's noticeably punchier. It tightened up the bass even more so it's very close to my iFi Signature. Still not as "3D" as the original JJ/ Mullard tube combo, though that might be partly because the highs aren't nearly as elevated.

Since these tubes are brand new with just a few hours on them now, I expect them to change as I put the hours on.


----------



## jonathan c

Tungsram EL84s (foil disc getter) & RCA 12AX7s (black plate) help to bring out the best of PS500e…


----------



## luishi5000 (Oct 2, 2022)

Since I have a headphone measurement rig I decided to throw the ZMF Verite's on and compare the raw frequency response of my iFi Signature to the Quicksilver (with the Gold Lion tubes).

I expected some deviation but the result surprised me:






Exactly the same! (Brown & Blue line)

It's crazy how they can sound so different yet measure with the same tonality.

Someday I'll measure the stock tubes vs these as well.


----------



## jonathan c

luishi5000 said:


> Since I have a headphone measurement rig I decided to throw the ZMF Verite's on and compare the raw frequency response of my iFi Signature to the Quicksilver (with the Gold Lion tubes).
> 
> I expected some deviation but the result surprised me:
> 
> ...


*** What does that tell you about the _sonic _veracity of frequency response graphs?…


----------



## Pharmaboy

luishi5000 said:


> Since I have a headphone measurement rig I decided to throw the ZMF Verite's on and compare the raw frequency response of my iFi Signature to the Quicksilver (with the Gold Lion tubes).
> 
> I expected some deviation but the result surprised me:
> 
> ...


They measure almost exactly the same. Ergo, they must sound exactly the same. Audio is way easier than I thought!

_(mad laughter echoing through the deserted sanitarium)_


----------



## jonathan c

Pharmaboy said:


> They measure almost exactly the same. Ergo, they must sound exactly the same. Audio is way easier than I thought!
> 
> _(mad laughter echoing through the deserted sanitarium…)_


…where ASR conducts its quarterly board meeting…?


----------



## Pharmaboy

jonathan c said:


> …where ASR conducts its quarterly board meeting…?


Refreshments: bug juice and stale twinkies


----------



## jonathan c (Oct 2, 2022)

Pharmaboy said:


> Refreshments: bug juice and stale twinkies**


** with BHA / calcium propionate / yellow dye #5 / etc is this a possibility? How to tell?


----------



## iFi audio

Pharmaboy said:


> They measure almost exactly the same. Ergo, they must sound exactly the same. Audio is way easier than I thought!
> 
> _(mad laughter echoing through the deserted sanitarium)_



There's something there for sure


----------



## jonathan c (Oct 16, 2022)

Classified advert posted. *SOLD*


----------



## blackdragon87

I am looking for one of these

Can trade a 3XP from burson or Eufonika H22M 

Thanks


----------



## luishi5000

After having more time to listen to the QS with the Gold Lion tubes, I've noticed that it's a little "hot" up top - some highs are especially piercing on my ZMF Verite. Is this what is referred to as "tube glare"? Perhaps the Beryllium driver is especially sensitive to the harmonics generated up top. It's just distracting enough that it pulls me out of the experience. I assume my options are to keep trying different tubes or EQ the highs down a bit?


----------



## jonathan c

luishi5000 said:


> After having more time to listen to the QS with the Gold Lion tubes, I've noticed that it's a little "hot" up top - some highs are especially piercing on my ZMF Verite. Is this what is referred to as "tube glare"? Perhaps the Beryllium driver is especially sensitive to the harmonics generated up top. It's just distracting enough that it pulls me out of the experience. I assume my options are to keep trying different tubes or EQ the highs down a bit?


The FR graph in your post (#772) along with the quick transient ability / potential for ‘sheen’ of beryllium drivers suggest that the Verite is ‘sensitive to the harmonics’….


----------



## infinity1 (Oct 19, 2022)

Hey everyone, I've been reading the thread and I thought I would chime in and say I've been using this amp for a while now and I love it. Hard to find an upgrade from this.
I am using Hammond branded Holland Amperex EL84 and Vintage 1960s Tung-Sol 5751 tubes. I read on here that many people asked Mike if it was okay to use different types of 12AX7 and he said not to. I tried it anyway.... I love this tube type. There is a softness ( at first sounded strange) and punch to these tubes. I know the Dekoni Blue digs pretty deep but it sounded great with these tubes in the sub bass compared to the black plate RCA 12AX7 I have. The space is quite wide as well with maybe a little less detail than I'd like but it's still pretty good. Tried the combo using Dekoni Blue (super fun to use on this amp), HD6XX, LSA HP Diamond, AKG K501, and Australis. I have other but didn't bring them with me when I moved. Just thought I'd chime in.

DAC is a Balanced Pagoda using 6922 amperex tubes


----------



## jonathan c

infinity1 said:


> Hey everyone, I've been reading the thread and I thought I would chime in and say I've been using this amp for a while now and I love it. Hard to find an upgrade from this.
> I am using Hammond branded Holland Amperex EL84 and Vintage 1960s Tung-Sol 5751 tubes. I read on here that many people asked Mike if it was okay to use different types of 12AX7 and he said not to. I tried it anyway.... I love this tube type. There is a softness ( at first sounded strange) and punch to these tubes. I know the Dekoni Blue digs pretty deep but it sounded great with these tubes in the sub bass compared to the black plate RCA 12AX7 I have. The space is quite wide as well with maybe a little less detail than I'd like but it's still pretty good. Tried the combo using Dekoni Blue (super fun to use on this amp), HD6XX, LSA HP Diamond, AKG K501, and Australis. I have other but didn't bring them with me when I moved. Just thought I'd chime in.
> 
> DAC is a Balanced Pagoda using 6922 amperex tubes


Nice DAC / amp pairing!


----------



## jonathan c

infinity1 said:


> Hey everyone, I've been reading the thread and I thought I would chime in and say I've been using this amp for a while now and I love it. Hard to find an upgrade from this.
> I am using Hammond branded Holland Amperex EL84 and Vintage 1960s Tung-Sol 5751 tubes. I read on here that many people asked Mike if it was okay to use different types of 12AX7 and he said not to. I tried it anyway*** …I love this tube type. There is a softness ( at first sounded strange) and punch to these tubes. I know the Dekoni Blue digs pretty deep but it sounded great with these tubes in the sub bass compared to the black plate RCA 12AX7 I have. The space is quite wide as well with maybe a little less detail than I'd like but it's still pretty good. Tried the combo using Dekoni Blue (super fun to use on this amp), HD6XX, LSA HP Diamond, AKG K501, and Australis. I have other but didn't bring them with me when I moved. Just thought I'd chime in.
> 
> DAC is a Balanced Pagoda using 6922 amperex tubes


*** I especially enjoyed various 12AT7 (ECC81) tubes on the Quicksilver: Brimar CV455, RFT ECC81 (foil getter), Tungsram ECC 81 (foil disc getter)…☁️☁️☁️


----------



## rmsanger

I'm not getting much spiciness up top with mine.. Paring with Holo Spring KTE Dac and a variety of headphones including OG Clears which will def squeal in a bright chain.

Primary tubes:
Amperex EL84
Japan Allied industrial 12AX7

Secondary tubes:
Hammond Halo G EL84
Mullard 12AX7


----------



## infinity1

rmsanger said:


> I'm not getting much spiciness up top with mine.. Paring with Holo Spring KTE Dac and a variety of headphones including OG Clears which will def squeal in a bright chain.
> 
> Primary tubes:
> Amperex EL84
> ...


I was the same way for a good while, I bought a lot of different tubes and I had a lot to work with. Have you tried the Amperex EL84 with the Mullards? Or any other different combinations? I used a friends pair of HD800S on my chain and all it really did was make things wider sounding lol. I wonder if I misunderstood the comment lol I'm sorry


----------



## rmsanger

infinity1 said:


> I was the same way for a good while, I bought a lot of different tubes and I had a lot to work with. Have you tried the Amperex EL84 with the Mullards? Or any other different combinations? I used a friends pair of HD800S on my chain and all it really did was make things wider sounding lol. I wonder if I misunderstood the comment lol I'm sorry


My comment was a response to luishi5000 who said he was getting some treble hotness.

I have tried the Amperex with Mullard and Hammond with Allied but I found these both to synergize best as above.

I also liked the Tungsram EL84, JNJ EL84, and the default 12AX7 aren't bad.  I'm going to try a few more options here around christmas including some GE and a few other tubes.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Thanks to @Wes S I have some more excellent EL84s to use in my Quicksilver. He actually sold me the pair I’ve been using for the last year or so, a pristine set of 1955 Mullard Disc Getters. Now I’ve got two more cream-of-the-crop options from him as well. I bought a pair of Tungsram Welded Plate Foil O Getters as well as a rare set of Funkwerk Erfurt (earliest version of RFT) Welded Plate Foil Disc Getters. 

I’m not planning on switching from my favorite 12AX7s, a pair of 1954 Amperex Long Plates. They are amazing, not to mention expensive! 

I’m really glad I went on a tube-rolling adventure over the last year or so. I learned a lot, and I’ve taken an already superb sounding amp to the next level with all these great tubes. On the other hand, if you’re still rocking the stock glass, you’re still getting 95% of the magic in my opinion. I couldn’t resist chasing that last 5%!


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I want to follow up with some impressions of the two EL84 pairs I received earlier this week from @Wes S. I’ve listened to both the Funkwerk Erfurts and Tungsrams for a couple of days each. I used my favorite long-plate Amperex 12AX7s with both EL84s during my evaluations.

The Funkwerk Erfurt welded plate EL84s were @Wes S’s favorite in his Pendent SE. I think we have slightly different preferences in our sound, but I can definitely see what he liked about these tubes. They have excellent extension in the bass and treble. Soundstage is expansive and mids are excellent (but not quite magical).

The Tungsram welded plate foil O getters were @Wes S’s #1 until he got the Funkwerks. I’m going to have to put these above the Funkwerks in my rankings. Again, I’m using a different amp, different headphones and pairing with different driver tubes. I also happen to have different ears! To me, these bring back the magic to the mids. I’m a sucker for vocals, and there is something special happening with the Amperex 12AX7/Tungsram EL84 combination. It’s not just the mids either, bass has great punch and texture. Highs are clear and refined, and the soundstage is wide and 3D. Can’t say enough about how great things sound.

I’m going to have to switch back to my old favorite EL84s, the 1955 Mullards, and see how they stack up against the Tungsrams. I think they share the same magic in their portrayal of human voices, but I think the Tungsrams may take everything up a notch overall.

At this point, I’m pretty sure I’m going to sell the Funkwerks since I’m so enamored with the Tungsrams. If anyone is interested, shoot me a PM and I’ll be happy to discuss.


----------



## Amarquis

I'm looking for a tube headphone amplifier using 6922 or 12ax7 tubes. Why ? Because I have a large inventory of those tubes. Why spend more on different tubes ! And most of them are NOS. My experience with 12ax7 and 5751 tubes was done with a VAC preamp. Mine was very loud playing at 9 o'clock on the volume dial. So not a large versatility tuning the sound level. It is then I was recommended using 5751s. They have less gain and were manufactured especially for mililitary purposes. Less microphonics. Ample comparative documentation exists on the net. 5751 tubes are largely known by the electric guitar community. Anyways, replacing 12ax7 with 5751s was a positive experience in my case as 5751 are cheap and were built under different brands. Tube rolling was a delight.

But the same, or other, documentation wasn't to the same effect swapping 12ax7s with 12at7 nor 12au7.

I just fell on this discussion about the Quicksilver and i'm interested in it. There are obvious reasons a manufacturer will insist using the recommended tubes. I'm not getting into that. But I strongly advise reading more about the tubes.


----------



## LanceSaintPaul

Careful!
Reading more about tubes gets expensive in a hurry - especially for the curious.
Color me curious....
So your 12ax7's will find more use. Mine did.
Do you have a stash of 6BQ5/EL84's?
I did not. Sigh. $$$. I'm just about done with acquiring those....


----------



## rmsanger

I don't think it's unreasonable to spend $200 - $400 for tube rolling on this amp given it's quality.   You can always roll and sell the ones you don't like used and probably lose ~20%.  Going much higher than that you probably should consider stepping up to a higher level of amp.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I need some help from all you tube amp experts. Paging @jamato8 @jonathan c @L0rdGwyn @Wes S @Monsterzero 

I turned on my Quicksilver tonight and one of my recently-acquired welded plate Tungsram EL84s started flashing wildly like there were fireworks inside the tube and a loud noise came from the headphones (Meze Elites) that were still in the case. I quickly turned off the amp and immediately noticed a burning smell. 

For some context, I have been using these same tubes for the last couple weeks with no issues at all. I haven’t made any other changes to the setup since rolling in the tubes either. To be honest, these Tungsrams were quickly becoming my favorite EL84s.

I unplugged the Elites and swapped out both Tungsram EL84s to some Sylvania 6BQ5s. I plugged in some super-cheap headphones and turned on the amp. Both Sylvania tubes lit up and looked to be operating normally. I started playing a song and music only came from the right channel of the headphones. All I could hear from the left channel was some low level distortion/hum. I turned off the amp again. 

Then I very nervously plugged my Elites into my SW51+ amp to make sure there was no damage to the drivers. Luckily the headphones appear to be ok. 

My question is what happened? Did something happen with the amp that killed the tube or was it the reverse? Did the tube kill the left channel of the amp? I’m going to reach out to Mike at Quicksilver and see if I need to ship the amp to him to see what’s going on. 

I appreciate any info you guys can provide. I’m pretty bummed at this point with a fried super-rare Tungsram EL84 that I literally just bought a few weeks ago and a broken amp.


----------



## jamato8

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I need some help from all you tube amp experts. Paging @jamato8 @jonathan c @L0rdGwyn @Wes S @Monsterzero
> 
> I turned on my Quicksilver tonight and one of my recently-acquired welded plate Tungsram EL84s started flashing wildly like there were fireworks inside the tube and a loud noise came from the headphones (Meze Elites) that were still in the case. I quickly turned off the amp and immediately noticed a burning smell.
> 
> ...


The tube went bad, pulled too much current and blew a resistor.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

jamato8 said:


> The tube went bad, pulled too much current and blew a resistor.


I assume that means I’ll have to send my amp in to Mike for repair. That’s going to be an ordeal I’m sure. 

I literally just bought these Tungsram EL84s a few weeks ago. I liked them so much that I immediately started trying to find some backups. Things have definitely taken a turn.


----------



## jamato8 (Nov 2, 2022)

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I assume that means I’ll have to send my amp in to Mike for repair. That’s going to be an ordeal I’m sure.
> 
> I literally just bought these Tungsram EL84s a few weeks ago. I liked them so much that I immediately started trying to find some backups. Things have definitely taken a turn.


You could also have a professional service it. It is easy to replace resistors. You could ask Mike which one most likely blew, and then a tech can check them. It would be open, burnt out, and would need to be replaced. A schematic would tell you (knowing how to read a schematic) which resistor but possibly Mike can take an image. Or a tech can open it up and easily check some values.

It could also be something else. If a capacitor, there would be smell and sometimes a hiss as it blows. Then Mike would be the best to do all the tests etc. Sometimes a fuse blows but you said one side works.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I’m probably showing my ignorance here, but is it important to use the exact same resistor that Mike used in the amp originally, as in brand, model, etc, or will any resistor with the correct specs be fine. I have no idea if resistors affect the sound of an amp.


----------



## jamato8

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I’m probably showing my ignorance here, but is it important to use the exact same resistor that Mike used in the amp originally, as in brand, model, etc, or will any resistor with the correct specs be fine. I have no idea if resistors affect the sound of an amp.


Generally it is good to use the same resistors. It depends upon where they are. Wattage is important as some resistors are meant to blow, like a fuse if a tube has catastrophic failure. Will it hurt anything to use a different brand of resistor? No.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I bought the amp from an authorized dealer that’s relatively close to me. I’m going to email Mike at Quicksilver and see if the dealer might be able to do the repair on site. They sell a lot of guitar amps, so perhaps they can also do repairs. It’s worth a shot. 

Thanks for your help @jamato8


----------



## nachtihsahn

I ordered mine on the weekend and received it today. Even without burn-in, the amp sounds fantastic on my ZMF VC Stabilized. I'm feeding my Marantz HD-DAC1 into it with Blue Jeans RCA Cables as recommended by others in this thread. There's zero tube noise even though it's right beside my gaming computer. I was apprehensive about tube amps because I was afraid of potential noise issues like others had complained about before. I think this stemmed from my purchase of a Little Dot MKII back in 2016, which had a lot of ground loop noise. Very satisfied with this Quicksilver! The build quality is awesome.


----------



## LanceSaintPaul

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I bought the amp from an authorized dealer that’s relatively close to me. I’m going to email Mike at Quicksilver and see if the dealer might be able to do the repair on site. They sell a lot of guitar amps, so perhaps they can also do repairs. It’s worth a shot.
> 
> Thanks for your help @jamato8


The repair will be simple. If you have any experience with a soldering iron, building electronic kits, you could get the parts from Mike & do it yourself. Certainly anyone doing repairs on guitar amps professionally will have an easy time - a capacitor & a resistor to replace and that should be it. 
I had to do it once - the supplied JJ EL84's had one go out this way. Since it was supplied & under warranty the parts were free to me. You chose to go off script so it's on you, but the parts won't be expensive. The circuit is very simple. Just remember to preserve the polarity of the capacitor.
Good luck with this. 
(And now I'm a bit nervous about trying out my latest Tungsram EL84 acquisition...right now it's a pair of Mazda EL84's.)


----------



## Pharmaboy

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I bought the amp from an authorized dealer that’s relatively close to me. I’m going to email Mike at Quicksilver and see if the dealer might be able to do the repair on site. They sell a lot of guitar amps, so perhaps they can also do repairs. It’s worth a shot.
> 
> Thanks for your help @jamato8


GOOD LUCK with getting this resolved. 

From everything I read, the QSR is a terrific headphone amp. Still tubes are finicky devices, and now and then one flames out. I've been extremely lucky to not have this happen, but my luck could change unexpectedly...


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Well the amp has to go back to Mike at Quicksilver after all. The dealer I bought it from wasn’t up for doing any repairs. I’m nervous about shipping this thing across the country, but I really don’t have another choice at this point. It’s pretty ironic that my favorite tube is the thing that killed my amp. 

I am inquiring with Mike about whether he would consider upgrading the tube sockets while he has the amp in for repairs. I’m not sure if he stocks any higher quality sockets, but I thought it couldn’t hurt to ask.


----------



## David A Silva

Sorry you have to ship to my neck of the woods. It should ship fine. Keeping my fingers xed!


----------



## gefski

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Well the amp has to go back to Mike at Quicksilver after all. The dealer I bought it from wasn’t up for doing any repairs. I’m nervous about shipping this thing across the country, but I really don’t have another choice at this point. It’s pretty ironic that my favorite tube is the thing that killed my amp.
> 
> I am inquiring with Mike about whether he would consider upgrading the tube sockets while he has the amp in for repairs. I’m not sure if he stocks any higher quality sockets, but I thought it couldn’t hurt to ask.


Double box and it should be fine. Anyway it’s the best possible place to have it repaired. Is this warranty or on your dime?


----------



## ckhirnigs113

gefski said:


> Double box and it should be fine. Anyway it’s the best possible place to have it repaired. Is this warranty or on your dime?


Yeah, I definitely plan on double-boxing it. I don’t know if it will be covered under warranty or not to be honest. If the tube took out the resistors in the amp it’s probably not a warranty issue. The fact that I wasn’t using the stock tubes doesn’t strengthen my case.


----------



## gefski

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Yeah, I definitely plan on double-boxing it. I don’t know if it will be covered under warranty or not to be honest. If the tube took out the resistors in the amp it’s probably not a warranty issue. The fact that I wasn’t using the stock tubes doesn’t strengthen my case.


Well hopefully it’s covered. Should be if it’s a 6bq5 or el84. The brand shouldn’t matter as long as it’s a true el84. Like you, I’m using an el84 (Polam from the 50s) that I like better than any others I’ve used. Usually NOS are fine with manufacturers. They have to stick with new production in products they sell because they have to be able to get a few hundred identical tubes.


----------



## YtseJamer

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I need some help from all you tube amp experts. Paging @jamato8 @jonathan c @L0rdGwyn @Wes S @Monsterzero
> 
> I turned on my Quicksilver tonight and one of my recently-acquired welded plate Tungsram EL84s started flashing wildly like there were fireworks inside the tube and a loud noise came from the headphones (Meze Elites) that were still in the case. I quickly turned off the amp and immediately noticed a burning smell.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear about the issues you had with your Quicksilver.  Did you to take a look at the interior to see what was damaged?  Because I had a similar issue with my Quicksilver a couple of months ago (with the stock tubes) and one of the capacitors has also exploded.   

I sincerely hope that you will be better treated than I was by the owner, because for me this was probably the worst "customer support" experience I ever had in my life.  The owner almost accused me to have damaged the amp myself, while I told him many times that the amp started smoking the minute I turned it on, and I turned it off right away.  And this would be too long to tell you the rest of the story because I also had other issues with the amp after the repair, I swear I never had a bad experience like that.  

And trust me, I hate to say that because the Quicksilver is my favorite amp with my Atrium.   

Anyway, I wish you good luck!


----------



## ckhirnigs113

YtseJamer said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the issues you had with your Quicksilver.  Did you to take a look at the interior to see what was damaged?  Because I had a similar issue with my Quicksilver a couple of months ago (with the stock tubes) and one of the capacitors has also exploded.
> 
> I sincerely hope that you will be better treated than I was by the owner, because for me this was probably the worst "customer support" experience I ever had in my life.  The owner almost accused me to have damaged the amp myself, while I told him many times that the amp started smoking the minute I turned it on, and I turned it off right away.  And this would be too long to tell you the rest of the story because I also had other issues with the amp after the repair, I swear I never had a bad experience like that.
> 
> ...


I mailed the amp to Mike from Quicksilver today. I hope I have a better customer experience than you! I’m a little nervous after hearing how bad you were treated. Sorry you had to go through that. I’ve never done anything to the amp except occasionally roll in different EL84/6BQ5 and 12AX7 tubes. 

I got really unlucky with this Tungsram EL84. It sounded great for a week or so and then managed to take out the left channel of the amp when it bit the bullet. I actually had no idea tubes could damage amps when they go bad. After this experience, I tempted to find a nice solid state amp and forget about how good tubes can sound. I don’t know what I would have done if this tube failure had taken out one of the drivers in my Meze Elite!


----------



## jamato8

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I mailed the amp to Mike from Quicksilver today. I hope I have a better customer experience than you! I’m a little nervous after hearing how bad you were treated. Sorry you had to go through that. I’ve never done anything to the amp except occasionally roll in different EL84/6BQ5 and 12AX7 tubes.
> 
> I got really unlucky with this Tungsram EL84. It sounded great for a week or so and then managed to take out the left channel of the amp when it bit the bullet. I actually had no idea tubes could damage amps when they go bad. After this experience, I tempted to find a nice solid state amp and forget about how good tubes can sound. I don’t know what I would have done if this tube failure had taken out one of the drivers in my Meze Elite!


Yes the image above is a real failure of the cap. I have known Mike for 25 years, though I don't think he remembers me very well. lol. Anyway, never had any issues.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I’ve had a few capacitor failures in my home a/c unit, but I didn’t know they could sometimes explode inside an amp during normal operation. Is this an extremely rare occurrence?


----------



## jamato8

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I’ve had a few capacitor failures in my home a/c unit, but I didn’t know they could sometimes explode inside an amp during normal operation. Is this an extremely rare occurrence?


Caps will blow if too high a voltage over the rating is applied or if the cap arcs inside. It isn't common.


----------



## luishi5000

I have been hearing the local radio station when at low volume. It's loud enough that it's both noticeable and distracting, I can recognize the song playing. Unplugging my RCA cables doesn't help.

Sounds like I might need to build a faraday cage to put the amp in? I can't think of any other way to mitigate it.


----------



## jamato8

Power lines also act as an antenna and also the cable to the headphones.


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Nov 9, 2022)

Quick update, I shipped my amp back to Mike and after two days in his possession he has already given me a tracking number for the return shipment. On top of the quick turnaround time, he isn’t even charging me for the repair or return shipping. In my book, that is excellent customer service. It’s certainly not his fault that a 60+ year-old tube shorted out the left channel of the amp when it died, but he still repaired it under warranty.

In no way am I’m disputing the experience @YtseJamer had when his capacitor exploded in his amp. I just wanted to report that I personally had a good experience with Mike.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Quick update, I shipped my amp back to Mike and after two days in his possession he has already given me a tracking number for the return shipment. On top of the quick turnaround time, he isn’t even charging me for the repair or return shipping. In my book, that is excellent customer service. It’s certainly not his fault that a 60+ year-old tube shorted out the left channel of the amp when it died, but he still repaired it under warranty.
> 
> In no way am I’m disputing the experience @YtseJamer had when his capacitor exploded in his amp. I just wanted to report that I personally had a good experience with Mike.


I like happy endings!


----------



## YtseJamer

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Quick update, I shipped my amp back to Mike and after two days in his possession he has already given me a tracking number for the return shipment. On top of the quick turnaround time, he isn’t even charging me for the repair or return shipping. In my book, that is excellent customer service. It’s certainly not his fault that a 60+ year-old tube shorted out the left channel of the amp when it died, but he still repaired it under warranty.
> 
> In no way am I’m disputing the experience @YtseJamer had when his capacitor exploded in his amp. I just wanted to report that I personally had a good experience with Mike.



I'm glad to hear your amp was already repaired.  In between you and me, it was not in his best interest to be a jackass with you like he's been with me.  Especially after what I said in the thread recently.  Trust me, I'm not the type to person who likes to say bad things about vendors publicly, but with Quicksilver I have no remorse at all about what I've said.  And I only told you 10% of the whole story, trust me you don't want to see the pictures of the interior of my amp when it came back after the first repair.  And you don't want to hear what happened afterward, plus the $500 of shipping fees that I have lost to return the amp many times from Montreal to California.


----------



## luishi5000

Finally a video review of the amp. I agree with it with the stock tubes.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

YtseJamer said:


> I'm glad to hear your amp was already repaired.  In between you and me, it was not in his best interest to be a jackass with you like he's been with me.  Especially after what I said in the thread recently.  Trust me, I'm not the type to person who likes to say bad things about vendors publicly, but with Quicksilver I have no remorse at all about what I've said.  And I only told you 10% of the whole story, trust me you don't want to see the pictures of the interior of my amp when it came back after the first repair.  And you don't want to hear what happened afterward, plus the $500 of shipping fees that I have lost to return the amp many times from Montreal to California.


That sounds like an expensive nightmare you went through. I hate that for you! I’ve been spoiled by the level of customer service I’ve experienced with ZMF over the years. I forget that not every company in our hobby treats you as well as Zach and Bevin at ZMF. I hope I don’t ever have to send the Quicksilver out for repairs again. I think I’ll do far less tube rolling moving forward. It’s not worth the risk to keep rolling in 60 year old tubes that may or may not damage the amp when they fail.

I’m going back to my previous favorite EL84s, the 1955 Mullards that I used for 6 months before trying the Tungsrams. If anyone is interested, I’m going to sell the one good Tungsram welded plate foil O getter I have left. I may sell the two Funkwerk Erfurt EL84s I got from @Wes S as well.


----------



## dpump

After seeing the pictures of the rats nest of wiring under the Quicksilver amp I would personally never purchase one.


----------



## jamato8

dpump said:


> After seeing the pictures of the rats nest of wiring under the Quicksilver amp I would personally never purchase one.


Seriously? There is no rat nests type of wiring. I have opened up the QS and the wiring is well done, point to point with no PCB used.


----------



## jamato8

luishi5000 said:


> Finally a video review of the amp. I agree with it with the stock tubes.



The JJs are ok but nothing special. Actually the stock or the tubes he tried will not show all that the amp can do. The Gold Lion EL84 are better than the JJ.


----------



## dpump

See post#809. Wires not properly dressed. But the worst is all of the resistors and other parts crossing over each other with no insulation on the bare leads. Many of the uninsulated leads are practically touching other uninsulated leads. Any of these touching could cause a short circuit and may very well have been what blew the capacitor. If I had this amp I would remove the bottom plate and check for shorts before first powering it on. Maybe other builds are better than the one pictured but the pictured one is unacceptable in my opinion.


----------



## jamato8

dpump said:


> See post#809. Wires not properly dressed. But the worst is all of the resistors and other parts crossing over each other with no insulation on the bare leads. Many of the uninsulated leads are practically touching other uninsulated leads. Any of these touching could cause a short circuit and may very well have been what blew the capacitor. If I had this amp I would remove the bottom plate and check for shorts before first powering it on. Maybe other builds are better than the one pictured but the pictured one is unacceptable in my opinion.


Yes that would be the impression. But the image tends to flatten out the perspective. They are far enough a part to not be an issue. I noticed no insulation on some of the parts when I took off the bottom of mine and changed out the coupling caps. But, they are stiff leads and far enough apart that someone would have to push them out of place for there to be an issue. Best insulation is air, no capacitance or diode effect.


----------



## YtseJamer

dpump said:


> See post#809. Wires not properly dressed. But the worst is all of the resistors and other parts crossing over each other with no insulation on the bare leads. Many of the uninsulated leads are practically touching other uninsulated leads. Any of these touching could cause a short circuit and may very well have been what blew the capacitor. If I had this amp I would remove the bottom plate and check for shorts before first powering it on. Maybe other builds are better than the one pictured but the pictured one is unacceptable in my opinion.



I have showed the pictures of my amp to some tube amp vendors, and they all told me that the build quality of the Quicksilver is poor, with all of those long resistor leads without any insulation, you are just asking for two to make contact and cause a short.


----------



## jamato8

YtseJamer said:


> I have showed the pictures of my amp to some tube amp vendors, and they all told me that the build quality of the Quicksilver is poor, with all of those long resistor leads without any insulation, you are just asking for two to make contact and cause a short.


Yes, for best build, there should be some loose insulation on there. I have rolls of teflon tubing in different sizes that I always used for the the purpose. Easy and quick.


----------



## infinity1

luishi5000 said:


> Finally a video review of the amp. I agree with it with the stock tubes.



He's a cool guy, he reviewed the LSA HP Diamonds I have!


----------



## darkstar1

I have modded the amp. The wiring and soldering is very well done imo. As stated above they won't touch as the leads are very stiff and hold position. I have recently built a solid state pass clone and if you have ever made your own amp you can see the quality of the QS build. It's pretty amazing its offered at the price they go for.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

I don’t ever plan to open up my Quicksilver, but I’m of the opinion that the sound tells the story not the aesthetics of the wiring. As long as Mike has been making tube amps, I’m sure he knows what he’s doing. If he didn’t, people wouldn’t still be buying his amps. I also get the feeling he’s the type of guy that couldn’t care less what we think of the look of his wiring. He seems like a very pragmatic person to me.


----------



## jamato8

YtseJamer said:


> I have showed the pictures of my amp to some tube amp vendors, and they all told me that the build quality of the Quicksilver is poor, with all of those long resistor leads without any insulation, you are just asking for two to make contact and cause a short.


I think it would be nice to have a slip on insulation but you are correct. The soldering is very good and solid, the wires are stiff so unless you open the bottom and push the bare wires together there would be almost zero chance of them ever touching and there is good distance between them. Caps have been known to fail, so I think that the one that did fail, in this thread, should have been fixed with no issue or argument.


----------



## joshnor713




----------



## ckhirnigs113

According to the tracking info, I’ll be getting my Quicksilver back to me today. It’s been tough week and a half without it. I now know the downside of using tube amplifiers. You never know when an old tube might decide to die spectacularly and take out the amp along with it. 

Despite that, I don’t see myself going back to solid states. I’m too invested in the tube sound at this point. That being said, I do plan on picking up one of these Magni Piety amps when they finally get released by Nitsch. It seems like a no brainer for the price.


----------



## infinity1

joshnor713 said:


>


ah! I heard this was a great pairing...how is it?


----------



## joshnor713

infinity1 said:


> ah! I heard this was a great pairing...how is it?


Recommended. The Utopia + Forza Hybrid is a bit lean straight out of the Hugo 2. The Quicksilver amp adds just the right amount of body to tilt it in the right direction, without making it dark. It's an ideal sound signature. Love that the Quicksilver amp maintains the detail and transparency - wouldn't want to kill what the H2 is capable of.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Back home at last!

I had been planning to go back to my 1955 Mullard EL84s but decided to pop in my other favorites, GE gray oval plate 6BQ5s. These were made in the old Kentucky Ken-Rad factory and are really excellent tubes, well-balanced from top to bottom. They sound great with my ‘54 Amperex long plate 12AX7s. I don’t believe I’ve ever tried this combination. Last time I used the GE tubes, I was using short plate Amperex 12AX7s. 

I’m very glad to have my amp back!


----------



## infinity1

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Back home at last!
> 
> I had been planning to go back to my 1955 Mullard EL84s but decided to pop in my other favorites, GE gray oval plate 6BQ5s. These were made in the old Kentucky Ken-Rad factory and are really excellent tubes, well-balanced from top to bottom. They sound great with my ‘54 Amperex long plate 12AX7s. I don’t believe I’ve ever tried this combination. Last time I used the GE tubes, I was using short plate Amperex 12AX7s.
> 
> I’m very glad to have my amp back!


What do the Meze Elite sound like on them? I don't recall a lot of people trying planars on the amp but I find it to be very forgiving and fun on the QS


----------



## darkstar1

Running  utopia with wavelight dac and QS amp. Very nice.


----------



## jonathan c

ckhirnigs113 said:


> Back home at last!
> 
> I had been planning to go back to my 1955 Mullard EL84s but decided to pop in my other favorites, GE gray oval plate 6BQ5s. These were made in the old Kentucky Ken-Rad factory and are really excellent tubes, well-balanced from top to bottom. They sound great with my ‘54 Amperex long plate 12AX7s. I don’t believe I’ve ever tried this combination. Last time I used the GE tubes, I was using short plate Amperex 12AX7s.
> 
> I’m very glad to have my amp back!


That was a tremendous turnaround by Mike! As Dorothy says: “There’s no place like home…” 🙂


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Nov 15, 2022)

infinity1 said:


> What do the Meze Elite sound like on them? I don't recall a lot of people trying planars on the amp but I find it to be very forgiving and fun on the QS


I find the Quicksilver/Meze Elite to be an excellent pairing. Before I got the Elite I had been exclusively using ZMF headphones. They were all 300-ohm dynamics and all sounded great on the Quicksilver. I’ve had multiple versions of the Verite Closed (Manchurian Ash, Olive, Epoxy Stabilized) as well as two different Autuers (Manchurian Ash and Blackwood) and even had a Cocobolo Aeolus for a short time.

The Elite sounds better than all of them in my opinion on the QHA. I feel like tubes make the already natural sounding Elite even more realistic in the vocals. Soundstage is pretty amazing on the Elite, and the QHA enhances that to become even more 3D, with excellent width and depth. I only have one other amp I’ve tried with the Elite, the SW51+. It does an adequate job, but the Quicksilver takes things up a notch in every category. I can’t help but think that the low output impedance on the QHA is a better match with the Elite vs the SW51+.

I plan on picking up the soon-to-be-released Magni Piety to use when I don’t want to worry about warming up the tubes or accidentally leaving the amp on overnight. It has some pretty good reviews from those that have tried it already. For $150, it’s not a huge gamble. I’m also very tempted by the DSHA3F that Nitsch is coming out with. I’ve always wanted a 3F, but I don’t know if I can justify a $2K+ solid state amp. Seems like overkill when I already like my tube setup so much.


----------



## infinity1 (Nov 16, 2022)

ckhirnigs113 said:


> I find the Quicksilver/Meze Elite to be an excellent pairing. Before I got the Elite I had been exclusively using ZMF headphones. They were all 300-ohm dynamics and all sounded great on the Quicksilver. I’ve had multiple versions of the Verite Closed (Manchurian Ash, Olive, Epoxy Stabilized) as well as two different Autuers (Manchurian Ash and Blackwood) and even had a Cocobolo Aeolus for a short time.
> 
> The Elite sounds better than all of them in my opinion on the QHA. I feel like tubes make the already natural sounding Elite even more realistic in the vocals. Soundstage is pretty amazing on the Elite, and the QHA enhances that to become even more 3D, with excellent width and depth. I only have one other amp I’ve tried with the Elite, the SW51+. It does an adequate job, but the Quicksilver takes things up a notch in every category. I can’t help but think that the low output impedance on the QHA is a better match with the Elite vs the SW51+.
> 
> I plan on picking up the soon-to-be-released Magni Piety to use when I don’t want to worry about warming up the tubes or accidentally leaving the amp on overnight. It has some pretty good reviews from those that have tried it already. For $150, it’s not a huge gamble. I’m also very tempted by the DSHA3F that Nitsch is coming out with. I’ve always wanted a 3F, but I don’t know if I can justify a $2K+ solid state amp. Seems like overkill when I already like my tube setup so much.


I was planning on picking it up too, I am second guessing myself because I am thinking it's going to sound about the same as my Vali 1. But I am also working on getting a new DAC next week. The QS will be the only amp I want and I can't see myself upgrading in the future. But nothing looks appealing to me.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

infinity1 said:


> I was planning on picking it up too, I am second guessing myself because I am thinking it's going to sound about the same as my Vali 1. But I am also working on getting a new DAC next week. The QS will be the only amp I want and I can't see myself upgrading in the future. But nothing looks appealing to me.


Most people think the Quicksilver trades blows with more expensive tube amps. Every time I’ve been tempted to “upgrade” I just sit down and listen again and realize I don’t need anything “better”. Throw in some nice NOS/vintage tubes and you should have an amp that can satisfy almost anybody. 

I use a Bifrost 2 (OG) and have considered upgrading my DAC to something like a Yggy LIM, but I think everything sounds so good as is that I always decide to save my money.

Long story short, I don’t think you’ll regret purchasing a Quicksilver.


----------



## borkenarrou

Any impressions on pairing the Quicksilver with HE1000v2?


----------



## mwilson

I've had this amp for a few weeks now, and it's growing on me. No, it's not the $200 dry-aged prime tomahawk, but rather the juicy $20 skirt steak you found at a hole-in-the-wall Argentinian restaurant that leaves you very happy with both the taste and what you paid for it. Call it a feel-good, guilt-free amp if you will. 

For the less positive, it is extremely finnicky and sensitive to RF interference and ground issues. It was extremely noisy when I got it and I isolated the source of powerline noise to my computer monitor. I ended up using a spare isolation transformer from Furman that I had laying around at home and bam, noise was gone. Then I started noticing some crackles which I initially attributed to  some of the tubes used but turns out I was wrong; it picked up RF interference from my iphone which now I keep a good 5 feet away from the amp.

Otherwise, I absolutely enjoy the way it drives my HD 800 S headphones. It has a great tube sound without smoothing over details. In the past I've owned many tube as well as hybrid amps, and a euphonic sound does come at the cost of loss of detail. The QS dials that back a bit, retaining just the right amount of tube character. Closest I can describe it is akin to a hybrid amp using input tubes and power jfet or mosfet output stage.


----------



## gefski (Nov 18, 2022)

I normally listen (daily) to a particular combination of gear for a week or two, then change one thing. So I just put the QS back in. Immediate true timbre and texture of instruments, voices, and sounds that was almost, but not fully there with my WA6+. But the QS is not forward to do this. In fact, it “relaxes” into and out of dynamic swings effortlessly.

Startling touch and a heavenly match with Senn HD600/650. Control, grip, AND delicacy with LCD-3.

I‘ve bumped into a noise issue or two previously as some have described. But not now, new ”quiet room” finished, including two dedicated breakers, lines, Hubbell outlets for digital and analog respectively. Foot tapping has become foot stomping!


----------



## jonathan c

gefski said:


> I normally listen (daily) to a particular combination of gear for a week or two, then change one thing. So I just put the QS back in. Immediate true timbre and texture of instruments, voices, and sounds that was almost, but not fully there with my WA6+. But the QS is not forward to do this. In fact, it “relaxes” into and out of dynamic swings effortlessly.
> 
> Startling touch and a heavenly match with Senn HD600/650. Control, grip, AND delicacy with LCD-3.
> 
> I‘ve bumped into a noise issue or two previously as some have described. But not now, new ”quiet room” finished, including two dedicated breakers, lines, Hubbell outlets for digital and analog respectively. Foot tapping has become foot stomping!


…air guitar / air drumming / air crowd surfing ?….🤪


----------



## borkenarrou

Is there any good 220v to 110v step down converter that can be used with this amp? not sure if the cheap ones are any good for audio application as they can generate noise.


----------



## darkstar1

gefski said:


> I normally listen (daily) to a particular combination of gear for a week or two, then change one thing. So I just put the QS back in. Immediate true timbre and texture of instruments, voices, and sounds that was almost, but not fully there with my WA6+. But the QS is not forward to do this. In fact, it “relaxes” into and out of dynamic swings effortlessly.
> 
> Startling touch and a heavenly match with Senn HD600/650. Control, grip, AND delicacy with LCD-3.
> 
> I‘ve bumped into a noise issue or two previously as some have described. But not now, new ”quiet room” finished, including two dedicated breakers, lines, Hubbell outlets for digital and analog respectively. Foot tapping has become foot stomping!



Yes Quicksilver and HD6xx is so good it's really amazing combo.


----------



## gefski

darkstar1 said:


> Yes Quicksilver and HD6xx is so good it's really amazing combo.


It would be fun to do a BH Crack and QS comparison on the HD6 cans, but I don’t have a BH available these days.


----------



## vlach (Nov 26, 2022)

gefski said:


> It would be fun to do a BH Crack and QS comparison on the HD6 cans, but I don’t have a BH available these days.


I believe the BH Crack has 150 ohm output impedance and the QS is around 2 ohm therefore not an apples to apples comparison. Also different design topologies; OTL vs non-OTL.


----------



## gefski

vlach said:


> I believe the BH Crack has 150 ohm output impedance and the QS is around 2 ohm therefore not an apples to apples comparison. Also different design topologies; OTL vs non-OTL.


I’m, of course, aware of those, and other differences between the amplifiers. Not looking for apples, rather suggesting “it would be fun…” to have both available for these great cans. As we get our Seattle meets going again, I expect to do so.


----------



## infinity1

Recently upgraded to a Dangerous Convert-2 Dac. 
Truly blown away by the performance with this Amp and Dac combo. Thought I'd also add in a picture of my shelf:


----------



## jonathan c

infinity1 said:


> Recently upgraded to a Dangerous Convert-2 Dac.
> Truly blown away by the performance with this Amp and Dac combo. Thought I'd also add in a picture of my shelf:


Is that a feline_ar power supply_ in the middle shelf…🤔🤣🤣?


----------



## David A Silva

infinity1 said:


> Recently upgraded to a Dangerous Convert-2 Dac.
> Truly blown away by the performance with this Amp and Dac combo. Thought I'd also add in a picture of my shelf:


What are those hefty tubes in the QS?


----------



## vlach

infinity1 said:


> Recently upgraded to a Dangerous Convert-2 Dac.
> Truly blown away by the performance with this Amp and Dac combo. Thought I'd also add in a picture of my shelf:


Nice volume pot on the QS!


----------



## infinity1

David A Silva said:


> What are those hefty tubes in the QS?


In the front are 2 RCA 5751 1960's Vintage Black Plate Audio Twin Triodes and in the back are 2 Hammond branded Holland Amperex


----------



## David A Silva

infinity1 said:


> In the front are 2 RCA 5751 1960's Vintage Black Plate Audio Twin Triodes and in the back are 2 Hammond branded Holland Amperex


Thanks @infinity1 !


----------



## jonathan c

infinity1 said:


> In the front are 2 RCA 5751 1960's Vintage Black Plate Audio Twin Triodes and in the back are 2 Hammond branded Holland Amperex


The 5751 category, at 70x gain, is an excellent tube for the QSA. A ‘holy grail’ of this category is the Raytheon 5751 ‘windmill’ getter. [This is fantastic in Icon Audio HP8.]


----------



## infinity1

jonathan c said:


> The 5751 category, at 70x gain, is an excellent tube for the QSA. A ‘holy grail’ of this category is the Raytheon 5751 ‘windmill’ getter. [This is fantastic in Icon Audio HP8.]


Oh man, I wanna try that! Will for sure look for them. Great suggestion!


----------



## Pharmaboy

infinity1 said:


> Recently upgraded to a Dangerous Convert-2 Dac.
> Truly blown away by the performance with this Amp and Dac combo. Thought I'd also add in a picture of my shelf:


This is one of the best cat shots ever ... a beautiful cat, plus they all seem love warm, dark places.


----------



## Pharmaboy

jonathan c said:


> A ‘holy grail’ of this category is the Raytheon 5751 ‘windmill’ getter. [This is fantastic in Icon Audio HP8.]


My bankruptcy attorney thanks you for this!


----------



## jonathan c

infinity1 said:


> Recently upgraded to a Dangerous Convert-2 Dac.
> Truly blown away by the performance with this Amp and Dac combo. Thought I'd also add in a picture of my shelf:


…a new Dr. Seuss title?  _CAT on a DAC in a RACK.  😹😹😹_


----------



## jonathan c

infinity1 said:


> Recently upgraded to a Dangerous Convert-2 Dac.
> Truly blown away by the performance with this Amp and Dac combo. Thought I'd also add in a picture of my shelf:


Response #3 😳:   a pur*r-2-*pur*r* DAC?…🤣


----------



## jonathan c

Pharmaboy said:


> My bankruptcy attorney thanks you for this!


…will payment-in-kind fit the bill?…


----------



## infinity1

jonathan c said:


> …a new Dr. Seuss title?  _CAT on a DAC in a RACK.  😹😹😹_


LOL I never even realized!


----------



## Pharmaboy

jonathan c said:


> …will payment-in-kind fit the bill?…


What on earth constitutes "in kind payment" for a bankruptcy attorney? (my mind shuts down when I try to think about it).


----------



## jonathan c

Pharmaboy said:


> What on earth constitutes "in kind payment" for a bankruptcy attorney? (my mind shuts down when I try to think about it).


….perhaps the BA will accept ‘debtor-in-possession’ first lien status _post _a tube-driven Chapter XIII filing…🤷🏻‍♂️😜…


----------



## luckybaer

Ordered one of these a few days ago as a present to myself.  Arrives before Christmas.  I spent time clearing out non-essential gear to make room.  This is my first “real” tube amp (Vali 2 being a hybrid), so I’m looking forward to the experience.

Chain will be Gungnir MB > Khozmo PreAmp > Quicksilver > a variety of HP, including OG HD650, K601, DT880.  May try Elex, AH-D2000, and some others.

It should compliment my Auralic Taurus MkII.


----------



## David A Silva

luckybaer said:


> Ordered one of these a few days ago as a present to myself.  Arrives before Christmas.  I spent time clearing out non-essential gear to make room.  This is my first “real” tube amp (Vali 2 being a hybrid), so I’m looking forward to the experience.
> 
> Chain will be Gungnir MB > Khozmo PreAmp > Quicksilver > a variety of HP, including OG HD650, K601, DT880.  May try Elex, AH-D2000, and some others.
> 
> It should compliment my Auralic Taurus MkII.


Congratulations @luckybaer, I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine!


----------



## luckybaer

The QSHA arrived and is safely set up on my second rack.  Oddly, it shares a shelf with a Parks Puffin - strange bedfellows, indeed.

I’m enjoying the music and am not doing any critical listening or analysis.  Importantly, I don’t find anything wrong with how it sounds or functions (thank goodness).  All I can say is this:  with the OG HD650, it provides a pleasant, non-fatiguing experience with more than enough dynamics, detail, resolution, etc. to keep my toes tapping and to keep my mind on the music and off of analysis.


----------



## David A Silva

luckybaer said:


> The QSHA arrived and is safely set up on my second rack.  Oddly, it shares a shelf with a Parks Puffin - strange bedfellows, indeed.
> 
> I’m enjoying the music and am not doing any critical listening or analysis.  Importantly, I don’t find anything wrong with how it sounds or functions (thank goodness).  All I can say is this:  with the OG HD650, it provides a pleasant, non-fatiguing experience with more than enough dynamics, detail, resolution, etc. to keep my toes tapping and to keep my mind on the music and off of analysis.


I predict you will appreciate it more once the tubes have settled in a bit. Congratulations, I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine!


----------



## luckybaer

I'm listening to the 1987 pressing of "Abbey Road" - Denon DCD-1600NE > Gungnir MB > Quicksilver > DT-880 [OG].  

Bass extension, macrodynamics, microdynamics... it is all there.  Noise floor is very low - especially after I went direct from my DAC to the amp.

I bought a couple sets of tubes as backups.  With prices going up, who knows how much these valves will cost if/when I actually need to replace the originals.  I'm not engaging in tube rolling.  Honest.

_But I will try the new tubes, anyway.  I doubt I'll notice anything.  My ears aren't that great._


----------



## ckhirnigs113 (Dec 27, 2022)

From someone who has spent nearly as much on tubes as the cost of the amp itself, I suggest you try and stick with the stock tubes as long as you can. I think my fancy/expensive old tubes sound better of course, but ignorance is bliss, and the stock tubes sound great as well.


----------

